# Official 4/2 Raw Discussion Thread



## Headliner

Boom.


----------



## Magic

LOL ROCK WINS.


----------



## OneofUS

Mark out moment but Cena to remain the same?


----------



## Cookie Monster

I reckon the "big announcement" tonight will probably be one of, if not both Triple H and Undertaker retiring to be honest, probably Triple H out of anyone.


----------



## Ray

Back to status quo. Then again, we never left it. Mania was okay, but could have been MUCH MUCH better. Maybe I just kept my expectations way too high, but overall, I though Mania was underwhelming as a whole.


----------



## LarryCoon

Did Cena win or are we going to see two more matches?


----------



## Champ

:lmao @ all the tools that thought cena was going to win. rock is the greatest.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

The last post in this thread will either be "Tensai sucks" "Tensai's fucking awesome" or "Wtf where is lesnar?" "wow lesnar omg marking"


----------



## Callisto

Cannot wait to see Cena's reaction.


----------



## magusnova

I cant wait till tomorrow night. So much needs to happen.


----------



## Freeloader

Rock winning was the correct outcome. Cena can win at Summerslam. 

No Lesnar. I wonder if that was an April Fool's Joke. It certainly would of been a good one, ton of people bought it. I just didn't see where he figured into the program tonight. 

I wonder if "Lord Tensai" will be on tomorrow.


----------



## Magic

Champ said:


> :lmao @ all the tools that thought cena was going to win. rock is the greatest.


Yeah, that's why the match was completely terrible right? Winning/losing has nothing to do with how great someone is, don't be stupid.


----------



## sam1810

What are the odds cena comes out with that shit eating grin?


----------



## Headliner

I'm looking forward to Raw now. I hope Cena doesn't bring that typical Mickie Mouse bullshit to Raw like he normally does after he loses matches.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Fuck I cannot wait till Raw.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

The Lesnar news must be an April Fool's Joke, we don't really know much about it's authenticity but most people really bought into that..

Anyway, I can't wait for the WM Aftermath on RAW tomorrow.


----------



## morris3333

Lord Tensai will feud with cena.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1

I predict that Cena comes out tomorrow night smiling. no selling the entire feud like it never happened.
"Boy that Rock sure did a number on me.. but I was beaten by the best. I respect Rock after all. HLR NEVER GIVE UP!"


----------



## Dub

Can't wait for Raw.


----------



## Mr Talley

I smell a heel turn!


----------



## SUPER HANS

Is rocky on Raw tomorrow?


----------



## WadeBarrettMark

A couple idiots spam brock lesnar returns tonight!!!!1111 in chats and now everyone believes them. IWC full retard.


----------



## Smoogle

Fantastic that the rock won! it's a good thing because it means CENA will finally change what people have been asking for , for years and if he doesn't change fucking be even more glad that THE ROCK won.


----------



## rockymark94

Fuck you cena chants and same old shit the crowd was amazing.


----------



## ADR LaVey

I'm really excited for Raw tomorrow. There's a lot they can build upon from what happened at Mania. 



ashes11 said:


> Is rocky on Raw tomorrow?


I'll be shocked if he is.


----------



## Y2JPunk

Cena is up for a change in his persona, it's obvious, he HAS to FINALLY change something, it's unavoidable, it's in the air, CAN YOU SMELL IT?


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Rock has beaten the all. Finally.

This will be an interesting show.


----------



## Shazayum

Rock will be on raw tomorrow.


----------



## the fox

i really hope you guys wait for the next few months to see how this result actually in favorite of cena and wwe
a lot of peoiple on twitter who hated cena so much now feeling sorry for him even respect him justbecause he accepted today result 
this is what the wwe want all along and cena too
respect from the fans who booed him for 7 years because he doesn't lose clean 
now he got this respect if he won nothing would changed at all


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

TEAM BRING IT, BROUGHT IT. (Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Now that The Rock has beaten Hogan, Austin and Cena at WM, he could now challenge Taker for WM29 to be called the greatest ever!


----------



## the fox

ADR LaVey said:


> I'm really excited for Raw tomorrow. There's a lot they can build upon from what happened at Mania.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be shocked if he is.


so perpare to be shocked becuase he is booked for tomorrow


----------



## MVPBallin

Lesnar better come and kill Sheamus, and then eat his dead corpse...


On another note, it's obvious that there will be a rematch, Cena is not going to lose this fued clean.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1

Why is there going to be a rematch? Cena LOST fair and square. This whole feud was built around being Once In A Lifetime. tbh I just want it to be finished with now. Maybe Rock can feud with someone else.

What else is Cena/Rock gonna feud about? It's ran out of steam promo wise.


----------



## EraOfAwesome

Cookie Monster said:


> I reckon the "big announcement" tonight will probably be one of, if not both Triple H and Undertaker retiring to be honest, probably Triple H out of anyone.



There is no way that Undertaker will retire without them heavily hyping whatever Wrestlemania as being his last.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

1TheGreatOne1 said:


> Why is there going to be a rematch? Cena LOST fair and square. This whole feud was built around being Once In A Lifetime. tbh I just want it to be finished with now. Maybe Rock can feud with someone else.
> 
> What else is Cena/Rock gonna feud about? It's ran out of steam promo wise.


Agreed. I have no interest in a rematch and I'm not saying this because Rock won tonight but because the feud is totally played out.


----------



## LarryCoon

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Agreed. I have no interest in a rematch and I'm not saying this because Rock won tonight but because the feud is totally played out.


Which is why I wished Cena had just won so that Rock can go feud with Punk or HHH. Now, we're going to see 2 more matches of this and unless Cena turns heel, I already have no interest in it.


----------



## deatawaits

ROCK WON! never thought that would happen so fuckin' pumped for raw


----------



## Rock316AE

Hogan WM18 - Austin WM19 - Cena WM28. The Greatest Of All Time. Unbelievable match, thank god for this moment, I will never forget this classic. This is Rocky and Team Bring It's moment. I love wrestling like never before, even if it's only until RAW I don't fucking care..


----------



## Rocky Mark

Rock316AE said:


> Hogan WM18 - Austin WM19 - Cena WM28. The Greatest Of All Time. Unbelievable match, thank god for this moment, I will never forget this classic. This is Rocky and Team Bring It's moment. I love wrestling like never before, even if it's only until RAW I don't fucking care..


ah , Rock316AE , my fellow mega-Rock mark  

i was wondering , what was your reaction when Rock won ? how did you mark out ? really interested


----------



## Creme De La Creme

Why would the mods delete the Rock/Cena discussion thread without allowing us to discuss it immediately following WM? 

Anyway - Rock/Cena went exactly like I thought it would. LarryCoon thoughts?


----------



## Green Light

Rock316AE was right all along, I will never doubt him again


----------



## HiddenViolence

Something needs to happen a big angle of some sort.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Creme De La Creme said:


> Why would the mods delete the Rock/Cena discussion thread without allowing us to discuss it immediately following WM?
> 
> Anyway - Rock/Cena went exactly like I thought it would. LarryCoon thoughts?


I miss the thread already lol. Guess they were ready to get that shit the fuck outta here.


----------



## Creme De La Creme

Rock316AE said:


> Hogan WM18 - Austin WM19 - Cena WM28. The Greatest Of All Time. Unbelievable match, thank god for this moment, I will never forget this classic. This is Rocky and Team Bring It's moment. I love wrestling like never before, even if it's only until RAW I don't fucking care..


I lost my voice because of this match. It was unbelievable. Easily one of my favorite wrestling moments of all time.


----------



## Creme De La Creme

WrestlingforEverII said:


> I miss the thread already lol. Guess they were ready to get that shit the fuck outta here.


LOL no doubt. Sigh


----------



## rockymark94

Fuck you cena chants, tooth fairy, same old shit, and you can't wrestle chants.


----------



## the fox

who was there live?
how was the reaction for both rock and cena live?
and after the match 
i am sure it was better than what came on tv


----------



## rockymark94

the fox said:


> who was there live?
> how was the reaction for both rock and cena live?
> and after the match
> i am sure it was better than what came on tv


 Fuck you cena chants were loud


----------



## Freeloader

the fox said:


> i really hope you guys wait for the next few months to see how this result actually in favorite of cena and wwe
> a lot of peoiple on twitter who hated cena so much now feeling sorry for him even respect him justbecause he accepted today result
> this is what the wwe want all along and cena too
> respect from the fans who booed him for 7 years because he doesn't lose clean
> now he got this respect if he won nothing would changed at all


I've ben saying this for at least 4 months now, that Rock winning would be better for Cena's character in the long term.


----------



## the fox

rockymark94 said:


> Fuck you cena chants were loud


i heard it but sometimes i felt it is 50-50 
only at the end it was clear the fans were cheering for the rock to win


----------



## Rock316AE

Rocky Mark said:


> ah , Rock316AE , my fellow mega-Rock mark
> 
> i was wondering , what was your reaction when Rock won ? how did you mark out ? really interested


Unbelievable bro, the adrenaline when Rock pinned him is a moment I will never forget. Losing my mind. Thank you Rock and Vince for this masterpiece. Like I said, I will give my arm to be there for the 3 count.


Green Light said:


> Rock316AE was right all along, I will never doubt him again


True man. And like you saw, they created a classic, memorable wrestling moment.


----------



## Freeloader

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> Now that The Rock has beaten Hogan, Austin and Cena at WM, he could now challenge Taker for WM29 to be called the greatest ever!


The Undertaker took like 20 chair shots, half a dozen with a sledgehammer shots with a sledgehammer, three pedigrees, and a superkick, and still didn't get pinned. The Undertaker tonight, looked like 5 times more badas than Rock has at any point in his career. 

Actually, the Undertaker looked more unbeatable, than he has at any point in his career. If the entire arsenal didn't put him down, are we supposed to believe Cena's 5 knuckle shuffle and AA can get the job done? Or a Rock Bottom? Yeah......ok. 

Undertaker almost _has_ to retire. Anyone else who fights him at this point not only shouldn't win, they should, but that logic above, not even be competitive. What's next - have someone run him over, and he _still_ kicks out?


----------



## Rock316AE

Creme De La Creme said:


> I lost my voice because of this match. It was unbelievable. Easily one of my favorite wrestling moments of all time.


No doubt, amazing.


----------



## Fargerov

So after Wrestlemania, I'm hoping for this to happen on RAW:

- John Cena calls out The Rock for a rematch at Summerslam. Rock accepts. (And wins at Summerslam, leading to a third match at WM29 where Cena finally wins by turning heel)

- The Undertaker comes out to announce his retirement, but is interrupted by Brock Lesnar who challenges him to a match at WM29. Taker accepts.

- John Lauranaitis has a party with his bois. Teddy Long says goodbye.

- Lord Tensai debuts and beats Santino for the US title. He puts a Japanese flag on the belt.

 Doubt any will happen, but whatever.

Although I think it's very likely Santino will lose the US title on RAW, with no Teddy around to help him. Could be against Lord Tensai, Zack Ryder (turning heel, being blamed for the loss?), The Miz (reward for winning) or Jack Swagger.


----------



## Tronnik

There's so many possibilities for Cena's character to develop more with this outcome. For the rematch, he can play it like its eating him inside that Rock came in and dethroned him. They can play that angle for him whether he turns heel or not.

With all that said, there's no chance in hell that this feud is over. Might aswell restore the thread. If they did the same Triple H and Taker match two years they're gunna do the same with these two.

With buzz like this, the whole industry wins. Compare this to the shitfest that was last years Wrestlemania.


----------



## Rock316AE

Where's the great Rock/Cena WM28 thread? I miss him already.

WrestleMania 28:

Not only the biggest gate in the history of the business, but THE HIGHEST GROSSING EVENT of all time:


> MIAMI, Apr 01, 2012 (BUSINESS WIRE) -- WWE® WWE +0.34% announced tonight that WrestleMania XXVIII set three records. With a sellout crowd of 78,363 fans from all 50 states and 36 countries,* the annual pop culture extravaganza became Sun Life Stadium’s largest attended event and highest grossing entertainment event in history. Grossing $8.9 million, it was also the highest grossing live event in WWE history.* The event was broadcast around the world on pay-per-view in more than 105 countries and 20 languages.
> 
> The previous Sun Life Stadium attendance record was 77,912 for the BCS National Championship in 2005. Its highest grossing entertainment event was U2 on June 29, 2011, grossing more than $7.5 million. *WrestleMania XXVIII surpassed the 25th Anniversary of WrestleMania in Houston, which grossed $7.2 million.*
> 
> “WrestleMania XXVIII in Miami-Dade County was an incredible event for WWE. WWE would like to thank our loyal fans, as well as the public and private sector partners for their tireless efforts to help make WrestleMania Week such a success,” said John P. Saboor, Senior Vice President of Special Events, WWE. “We now look forward to building on these achievements as we head to MetLife Stadium for WrestleMania XXIX next year.”
> 
> WrestleMania XXIX will take place on Sunday, April 7, 2013 at MetLife Stadium in East Rutherford, NJ. Ticket information will be announced later this year.


WM28 - Rock/Cena - History. Awesome match, amazing and unforgettable moment.


----------



## animus

I'd like to see Kane interrupt Cena tomorrow and tell him that he should've "Embraced the Hate".


----------



## morris3333

here is what I see happen on raw tonight.

John Cena talk about lost to the rock and Lord Tensai beat down on John Cena.

Brock Lesnar challenges The Undertaker to a match at Wrestlemania 29.

David Otunga beat Santino Morella for the United States Championship 

Kelly Kelly and Zack Ryder beat Eve Torres and Dolph Ziggler.

CM Punk,Sheamus,Randy Orton and The Big Show beat Chris Jericho,Daniel Bryan,Cody Rhodes and Kane in a 8 man tag team match.


----------



## Green Light

Ideally Cena will come out tomorrow and beat the hell out of Rock, turning heel and writing Rock off tv until he shows up again for the inevitable rematch


----------



## StraightEdged

He's booked I believe.


----------



## Sarcasm1

looks like I'll be flipping channels between this and the national title game.


----------



## Demandred

Cena will come out, "rise above", say you cant see me and bury a random heel like Swagger then move on.


----------



## Green Light

Did anyone notice the bruise/cut on Cena's face tonight? Rock must've stiffed him good, he's gonna have a nice shiner tomorrow


----------



## Apollosol

animus said:


> I'd like to see Kane interrupt Cena tomorrow and tell him that he should've "Embraced the Hate".


This sounds extremely plausible. I bet it happens...


----------



## Bushmaster

i really feel like giving up. I watched the biggest ppv of the year and the opening match ruined alot for me. i'll watch raw but im probably gonna take a break. i'll still be on here cuz trolls, marks, smarks on here can be way more funny and entertaining than most segments wwe puts out now.


----------



## Wagg

if Brock doesn't return tonight then FUCK WWE.


----------



## EraOfAwesome

I'm going to :lmao if all this Lesnar hype was an April's fools joke by Vince to get last minute WM buys.


----------



## Starbuck

Neither HHH or Taker are advertised to be on the show btw. Rock is and the 10 man tag but neither Trips or Taker which makes me sad. If it were up to me I'd have them come out just so they could get another standing ovation for their match tonight lol.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Starbuck did you mark out for the ending of Rock/Cena?


----------



## bjnelson19705

If nothing happens on RAW....


----------



## Rock316AE

Starbuck said:


> Neither HHH or Taker are advertised to be on the show btw. Rock is and the 10 man tag but neither Trips or Taker which makes me sad. If it were up to me I'd have them come out just so they could get another standing ovation for their match tonight lol.


What about the Rock's win pop man? it was crazy on TV, I can only imagine how awesome it was live.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

I hope they don't announce Rock/Cena II tomorrow night.

Maybe tease it, but have Cena ask for it and Rock turn it down.

That leads Cena trying to bait him for the whole year and becoming obsessed with getting a rematch. Announcing it again a year out is just taking the piss.


----------



## bjnelson19705

SoupMan Prime said:


> i really feel like giving up. I watched the biggest ppv of the year and the opening match ruined alot for me. i'll watch raw but im probably gonna take a break. i'll still be on here cuz trolls, marks, smarks on here can be way more funny and entertaining than most segments wwe puts out now.


I thought I was the only one. I'm feeling the same way.


----------



## illmat

The-Rock-Says said:


> I hope they don't announce Rock/Cena II tomorrow night.
> 
> Maybe tease it, but have Cena ask for it and Rock turn it down.
> 
> That leads Cena trying to bait him for the whole year and becoming obsessed with getting a rematch. Announcing it again a year out is just taking the piss.


I completely agree. 

As someone else mentioned, have Kane interrupt Cena telling him he should "Embrace The Hate" and fade to commercial.

For Punk, start a program with the Miz as Jonny boy has rewarded the Miz for winning his match.

For The Rock, have him come to the ring and bask in all his glory at the end of the night talking about how he has beat the best when the lights go out and Takers music hits. He makes he way to the ring and The Rock and him come face to face then all of sudden, music hits but no one knows who it is. Out comes Brock Lesnar to the ring and Raw goes off with all three in the ring looking at each and then the Wrestlemania 29 sign hanging above. 

I know it won't happen but some dreams do come true.


----------



## joeycalz

Really interested to see Cena to be quite honest. Those facial expressions as Mania went off the air were really saddening. Actually felt bad. Also, I think it is quite telling of Cena's real-life character and opinion towards us if he was willing to take a clean pin from The Rock at Mania. From hear on out I'm hoping they do interesting things with him, not that I thought they didn't give him anything interesting before, but I hope they start to go through with some stuff and I hope he pushes for more. He honestly deserves it. No more teasing crap, he deserves to have the stupid inbred older fans back on his side.

As for The Rock? He's my fave. Would totally love to see Rock/Brock 2, Cena/Taker, Austin/Punk lined up for next year considering I DEFINITELY won't be there or anything...


----------



## Rocky Mark

if they announce Rock/Cena II at WM 29 tomorrow night , fans are gonna shit on it and boo , they have to keep this one smooth 

take your time , you don't need to rush the announcement , this time focus on the build up instead of just promoting it 

smart money is they announce it after the Royal Rumble , but keep Rock in the picture don't have him distance until then , have him at Summerslam or SS or even the rumble


----------



## Rocky Mark

joeycalz said:


> Really interested to see Cena to be quite honest


 me too , lol 

for the first time , i'm actually interested to see Cena more than Rock and this is coming from a major mega Rock mark , but i want to see Cena's reaction 

well played WWE , well played ..


----------



## Wagg

the ending of Mania sucked big time. you can't have a Hollywood/Movie actor beat your biggest star in the company. hope that Brock Lesnar's return tonight will save the garbage that was WrestleMania (excluding HHH vs. Taker).


----------



## animus

Wagg said:


> the ending of Mania sucked big time. *you can't have a Hollywood/Movie actor beat your biggest star in the company.* hope that Brock Lesnar's return tonight will save the garbage that was WrestleMania (excluding HHH vs. Taker).


I disagree. For storyline purposes this makes perfect sense. Cena "Rose Above the Hate" rather than "Embracing It" and because of his ego he lost at WM. For Cena to reach the next level he must embrace it. Lots of different directions creative can go with this starting later tonight. (not advocating a heel turn either, just something a change in character)


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

Hopefully Brock Lesnar will make his return tonight. I want Brock v Rock at WrestleMania 29!


----------



## TJTheGr81

TMPRKO said:


> Cena will come out, "rise above", say you cant see me and bury a random heel like Swagger then move on.


^^ All the excitement and joy from Rock winning hasn't lowered my guard enough to not expect something like this to happen. Oh, there's lots of possibilities, but I'm still at the stage where I have to actually see them doing something of note with Cena's character before I believe it can change.

Regardless, excited for the show.


----------



## Rock316AE

FINALLY I saw this again:






This is fucking insane reaction! Amazing and one of the biggest pops and ovations of all time, crazy.


----------



## God Movement

Crazy pop.


----------



## Mr Premium

Remember me, John?


----------



## KrazyGreen

If Hogan was the MJ of the WWF, then Rock is the Kobe, because he absolutely solidified his place as the second coming by beating yet again another figurehead/face of wrestling.

He beat Hogan, the star of the 80's/90's
He beat Austin, the star of the 90's/00's
He beat Cena, the star of the 00's/10's

You can hate on him all you want, but you will never take away his accomplishment, bar none he's been successful is everything he does, and there's a reason for that, it's called pure greatness.


----------



## Rustee

MMAMania.com said:


> Despite rumors running rampant all weekend that Brock Lesnar was in Miami, Florida, to talk to World Wrestling Entertainment (WWE) to iron out some details on a reported one-year contract, he did not, in fact, crash the party at the WrestleMania 28 event that took place at Sun Life Stadium last night (April 1, 2012).
> 
> *This despite the fact that he was backstage.*
> 
> That doesn't mean he won't be making an appearance on WWE television soon. In fact, Monday Night Raw takes place tonight at the American Airlines Arena in Miami and *speculation is high that the company will announce the main event to next year's WrestleMania 29 at the show*.
> 
> And those plans could very well include Lesnar.


http://www.mmamania.com/2012/4/2/29...r-return-to-wwe-at-wrestlemania-28-last-night

Should be interesting.


----------



## John Locke

Rock316AE said:


> FINALLY I saw this again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is fucking insane reaction! Amazing and one of the biggest pops and ovations of all time, crazy.


Just insane. Awesome!


----------



## kakashi101

I predict Brock vs Rock at Wrestlemania 29, a rematch more than 10 years in the making.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

I gotta get that ending video as my new sig.

Just fucking awesome.


----------



## GEOLINK

"Anytime, any place, it would be my honor." 
Anyone remember Rock saying this to Hogan after WrestleMania X8... same should be said to Cena tonight and have the rematch set for a future date.


----------



## Nas

That's such an insane pop. WM is on repeat ALL WEEK up until Saturday. It's just gonna get played again and again, on Sky Box Office. 

I'll probably just watch it once, again.


----------



## zxLegionxz

Rock316AE said:


> FINALLY I saw this again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is fucking insane reaction! Amazing and one of the biggest pops and ovations of all time, crazy.




You know sometimes i hate this company or the fact that i can lose a shit load of respect or interest in wrestling for stupid Decisions but moments like this make me forget everything,what a fucking night after the 3 count i was standing with tears in my eyes what a moment!! THANK U ROCK THANK U!!

FUCKING LOVE THIS SHOW


----------



## lisa12000

Have to say im still thoroughly fed up with the Bryan match! I spent the whole of the show bitching about it lol to the point where everyone was telling me to shut my mouth!! Seriously cant believe they only did it to try and break a record!! Use Clay for that!!! urgh!

VERY interested in Cena on Raw tonight, i hold my hands up i wanted Cena to win but im not stupid enough to not realise that this result gives so much more for creative to work on with Cena, gives him so much more depth to his character than a win, and as someone said for Cena to be beaten clean at wrestlemania does show a bit more about his character and respect to him for that! can we please stop with the Cena never loses clean to anyone now?? Cena doesnt need a heel turn, he just needs that bit of angst that comes with losing the biggest match of his career and i hope that starts tonight


----------



## Rock316AE

All that aside, you got to give even more respect to The Rock, after almost a decade, the guy comes back with all the pressure with a year of hype in a WM main event in his hometown and wrestles a 30 minutes great match, that's unheard of. 

Bryan Alvarez(was there live)said that after the 3 count every single person in that stadium was jumping and hugging with beer flying all over the place. He said that the fans were in heaven all the way to the parking lot and he never saw a reaction like that in all the live events he was. He said that it was 95-5 Rock with a few pro-Cena chants in the middle. Just imagine the atmosphere there, as for RAW, Rock/Brock or Rock/Taker IMO.

From Alvarez live tweets:


> This man is disliked #WrestleMania (edit: on the skinny drug addict, singer/rapper/whatever)
> There are little kids in Cena shirts behind me booing #WrestleMania
> 
> Don't let Vince see Flo Rida with no shirt on or he will beat Daniel Bryan on Raw tomorrow #WrestleMania
> He was awesome #WrestleMania
> WOW #WrestleMania
> 100/0 #WrestleMania
> Yup 100/0 #WrestleMania
> This could get ugly in about 20 minutes #WrestleMania
> No one sitting down #WrestleMania
> I found 1 Cena fan so far #WrestleMania
> Ok there are two more and they are legit challenging Rock fans #WRESTLEMANIA
> SAME OLD SHIT chant #WRESTLEMANIA
> 
> Rock's win:
> This place just lost their shit #WRESTLEMANIA
> Riot averted #WRESTLEMANIA
> This building is the happiest building in the world right now #WRESTLEMANIA
> These guys next to me flew 24 hours from Ireland to see Rock win and they are jumping and hugging and losing their minds #WRESTLEMANIA
> WWE is super happy with show #WrestleMania




























GOAT.


----------



## Virgil_85

During HHH/Taker match and again after the Rock/Cena match they kept making references to 'the end of an era'. Wonder if they meant anything by that?


----------



## kakashi101

Geolink said:


> "Anytime, any place, it would be my honor."
> Anyone remember Rock saying this to Hogan after WrestleMania X8... same should be said to Cena tonight and have the rematch set for a future date.


No one would want to see a rematch, Rock is only confirmed to wrestle one more match at mania 29 and that will be against Lesner or Taker, the Cena/Rock feud is over, Rock won, Cena lost. TIme to move on


----------



## Tronnik

Expecting forum implosion during tonights Rock/Cena interaction and nothing less.


----------



## BANKSY

Cena doesn't have any claim to a re-match , Rock won clean.

That feels so weird to type about a Cena match.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

kakashi101 said:


> No one would want to see a rematch, Rock is only confirmed to wrestle one more match at mania 29 and that will be against Lesner or Taker, the Cena/Rock feud is over, Rock won, Cena lost. TIme to move on


So, you must be the newest member of the creative team. You know Rock is only going to wrestle one more match. You know Cena won't turn heel. You know Rock will fight Lesnar or Taker at WM. You know everything.

As much as I hate to see a Rock/Cena trilogy, I wouldn't rule it out. And if Cena does turn heel, it would make it more likely. Having them at Summerslam will increase buyrates and WM next year is going to be high anyway.

Point is, don't rule out everything right now and mark out big time when it happens. If there is another Cena/Rock match, you'll be the main one burying Cena and giving Rock more praise then Jesus Christ himself.


----------



## kakashi101

I'm calling it right now, Rock vs Brock Wrestlemania 29, a rematch over 10 years in the making

Cena gets demolished by Lord Tensai...


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

If Cena/Rock doesn't happen, I'll say Rock/Taker, with Cena/Brock or Cena in a heel role with Kofi or Punk for the WWE Title.

Don't know if my predictions will come true and it's likely I won't be still posting on this forum to brag if it does.


----------



## robass83

Cena comes out tomorrow. Says he lost clean to the greatest. Kane comes out and says, Cena, Cena, Cena! I told you, you should have embraced the hate. But you didn't. I proved it by beating Randy Orton last night! If you would have only embraced the hate!! And some shit.
Rock comes out, Cena beats the living hell out of him and challenges him to a rematch at wm 29 where Cena goes over being a super heel.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Raw will be promo heavy tonight.

John Cena's reaction to losing to the Rock (his attempted People's Elbow was hilarious FYI) will be great, although I can see him being flung into a new feud so the 'E don't have to make any character changes or have him be affected at all by the match (Missing out on a great opportunity/Lord Tensai debut?). I'm guessing Rock will be their to address his win; where does he go from here? I'm thinking Punk/Jericho might continue to Extreme Rules, hopefully they continue adding layers to the feud rather than rehash what they've already said and throw them in multi-man matches together.

Eve should get the Diva's Championship sooner rather than later, I'm expecting great heat after low-blowing Ryder/screwing Team Teddy at 'Mania. Even though the Women's Division is piss poor they should still capitalise on it. I'm expecting The Miz to get some kind of reward from the new boss John Laurinitis - United States Championship feud with Santino perhaps?

Last night's finish to HIAC heavily suggested that perhaps Triple H is calling it a day on his in-ring career - if that's the case I'm hoping for an emotional send-off for one of the GOAT.


----------



## Freeloader

robass83 said:


> Cena comes out tomorrow. Says he lost clean to the greatest. Kane comes out and says, Cena, Cena, Cena! I told you, you should have embraced the hate. But you didn't. I proved it by beating Randy Orton last night! If you would have only embraced the hate!! And some shit.
> Rock comes out, Cena beats the living hell out of him and challenges him to a rematch at wm 29 where Cena goes over being a super heel.


Some variation of that would actually be pretty funny. Plus it would make Kane look good, :kane so I'm all for it. Cena has all the reason to go heel too. Look at how royally booed he was, once again. And he's the face of the company? :no: fpalm

Even this guy - :arod1 - was less booed last night. 

What a terrible face. Has any other "top guy" been so hated and disliked by so many? Even TNA's top faces are more over than John Cena is in WWE. 

WWE also needs :steiner2


----------



## Freeloader

DirtSheet88 said:


> Last night's finish to HIAC heavily suggested that perhaps Triple H is calling it a day on his in-ring career - if that's the case I'm hoping for an emotional send-off for one of the GOAT.


He just reupped for 4 more years of in ring action, so not likely. He certainly could, but doesn't sound like it will happen. He may get thrown into a feud with someone himself to deter Takermania off him.


----------



## MrWalsh

Cena takes the greatest L of all time and keeps it moving? I don't think so there's gonna be some pay off tonight


----------



## Lastier

My prediction:

- Cena comes out
- Herpa Derp, I may lost last night, but I'm still here every day and need a new challenge
- WWE Title match against Punk gets set up for no reason
- Attidute Adjustment...1...2...3!
- Brrrrrrrrrrr Appledough
- You're winner and new WWE Champion SHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWNNNNNNN CEEEEEEEEEEEEEENA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111


----------



## SonoShion

zxLegionxz said:


> You know sometimes i hate this company or the fact that i can lose a shit load of respect or interest in wrestling for stupid Decisions but moments like this make me forget everything,what a fucking night after the 3 count i was standing with tears in my eyes what a moment!! THANK U ROCK THANK U!!
> 
> FUCKING LOVE THIS SHOW


this!


----------



## Quasi Juice

I honestly hope they do NOT announce another match for next years Mania. It was quite unique when they did it last year after Mania but the Rock/Cena build-up showed it's just very difficult to keep interest for a year, especially with Rock only showing up once in a while. If Cena/Rock II is really necessary (and I don't think it is), then do it at Summerslam or something. They hyped it as Once in a Lifetime, so to then do a trilogy is stupid but hey, it's all about the money. I'd rather see Cena go after The Rock for a rematch, but Lesnar shows up and challenges Rocky which interests The Rock even more cause he already beat Cena but lost to Lesnar. Cena goes crazy etc.


----------



## attitudEra

I got a feeling kane is going to start fucking with cena again and tell him "you see cena? you should of listened to me, you should of embraced the hate like i did, i beat randy orton 1-2-3" honestly I think this sets that up perfectly which is why kane won and cena lost, he HAS to embrace the hate to ever be able to beat rock.


----------



## dlb223

If a Cena heel turn happens tonight, this is how it will go:
Cena comes out and admits he lost. As he starts to leave, The Rock comes out. The Rock says the people won and that matters more than anything, it was the match of a lifetime, yadda yadda yadda. The Rock shakes Cena's hand and Cena gives him an AA.
This would be a good way to turn Cena heel because the Cena fans would understand it and it wouldn't damage his image too much.

As far as Brock Lesnar, if anything happens, I could see John Laurinaitis making an announcement. To be honest, I think it was all an April Fool's joke. How many times have you heard this story before, guys? Seriously.

Punk and Jericho will continue to feud. Jericho will ask Big Johnny for a No-DQ match at Extreme Rules. Maybe a ladder match. Maybe a cage match. There will be a rematch.

Daniel Bryan will find some way to get a cheap shot on Sheamus. He's going to become a very dirty heel.

And the IWC will complain because there are too many promos.


----------



## jj87uk

My prediction IF Brock rumors are true.

Rock comes out, done it all, beat them all. Brock's music hits - not beaten him. Leads to match at Summerslam. Brock wins challenges Cena for WM29. Or Rock wins setting up rematch for Wrestlemania. Think Brock win is more desirable tho shits on Cena abit.


----------



## MatRykiel25

Pretty hyped for Raw tonight.Hope Brock does appear tonight and he is in the main event at Mania next year agnaist Taker.And can't wait to see Lord Tensai tonight as well.Expecting a pretty big Raw tonight.


----------



## RatedR10

I'm thinking if WWE wants to announce the WrestleMania main event for next year tonight, it'll be The Rock vs. Brock Lesnar.

I'd have The Rock cut a promo saying he's beat them all, he's beaten Austin, Hogan and now John Cena to cement his legacy as The Great One. Then as he's about to close out the show, the lights shut off and an eerie video package plays. It stops and the arena is pitch black and then Brock Lesnar's theme hits. He confronts The Rock and reminds The Rock in 2002 at SummerSlam that he STOLE the torch from The Rock when he pinned him and won the WWE Championship. He tells The Rock he never has and never will beat Brock Lesnar, which leads to a verbal exchange between the two and then ends with The Rock and Brock Lesnar being announced as the main event for WrestleMania 29.


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO

Anyone else think hunter will retire from in ring competition  ?


----------



## jj87uk

MVP_HHH_RKO said:


> Anyone else think hunter will retire from in ring competition  ?


didn't he recently sign a new deal?


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1

I don't want to see Brock ever _again._

Hated him in UFC and hated him in WWE.. i never liked the guy. People call Rock a sellout and yet want Brock back? He abandoned WWE whilst he was still under contract and fucked off and left the company after Vince had built him up to be the next guy! He is the reason Vince no longer trusts anyone, and why Cena is the face of the company.


And what are WWE gonna do about that dick tattoo he has on his chest? remember since the product is PG? They gonna censor it or what lol


----------



## Rankles75

Wouldn't be surprised if Lesnar (if he really has signed) gets involved in the 5 on 5 tag main event and F5's someone like Khali or Big Show, or just lays waste to everyone. Don't know where Jericho goes now after losing to Punk, would have been a better storyline imo if he'd won the title. Will seem a waste of time if he leaves now, having achieved virtually nothing since his return. Also expecting Lord Tensai to debut and Kharma to make her return. A Cena heel turn is probably too much to hope for though....


----------



## JasonLives

This is usually one of the most exciting Raw´s off the year. You wanna see how they will move on. It feels like a new season.

Honestly, this could be the show that make or break my intrest in WWE. Some exciting new things HAS to happen. I dont mind if its promo heavy, as long as its great.


----------



## sharkboy22

Am I the only one who doesn't wanna see Brock Lesnar? Most likely he's coming back on a contract that limits his days. Expect like 15 appearances from him for the most. If this is a plot to steal MMA viewers, then it ain't gonna work. No MMA fan is gonna watch wrestling of all a sudden just because Brock Lesnar is in it. The reaction is gonna be "Wow, he left a real sport to do this fake shit?" 

Whether the match is Brock/Rock, Taker/Brock or Brock/Cena the fact is it's contritbuting to the problem WWE has atm. They're not building any bew stars. What is it that makes WWE have no faith in their current roster? Do they not remember the greatness that was Summer of Punk? John Cena vs CM Punk is the best feud of this era no doubt. Cena really brought his A-Game for the feud as well. Those were simply the best 4 weeks of WWE ever since the PG era started. The match was great, crowd was great. The entire angle was just great. 

I don't care what anyone says Cen/Punk>Rock/Cena as a feud. 

1) It had storyline
2) Crowd was better IMO
3)Match was waaaay better

Cena/Punk is pro wrestling. Anyway, sorry for straying so far off topic but I'm not looking forward to RAW at all.


----------



## dlb223

1TheGreatOne1 said:


> I don't want to see Brock ever _again._
> 
> Hated him in UFC and hated him in WWE.. i never liked the guy. People call Rock a sellout and yet want Brock back? He abandoned WWE whilst he was still under contract and fucked off and left the company after Vince had built him up to be the next guy! He is the reason Vince no longer trusts anyone, and why Cena is the face of the company.
> 
> 
> And what are WWE gonna do about that dick tattoo he has on his chest? remember since the product is PG? They gonna censor it or what lol


To the first paragraph: (Y)

To the second part: :lmao


----------



## septurum

The road to Wrestlemania 29 starts tonight. WWE desperately needs to use this upcoming year to elevate new stars. I'm hoping to see an influx of new talent over the course of the next few months. Drop the dead weight like JTG and Tatsu and bring in some fresh blood. Wrestlemania 29 depends on it. WWE should be in a state of panic. They haven't made new stars since Sheamus and Punk. Can you imagine WM 28 without Rock, HHH, Taker, HBK and Jericho? That is Mania 29 and beyond unless they can build new stars this year.


----------



## nba2k10

sharkboy22 said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't wanna see Brock Lesnar? Most likely he's coming back on a contract that limits his days. Expect like 15 appearances from him for the most. If this is a plot to steal MMA viewers, then it ain't gonna work. No MMA fan is gonna watch wrestling of all a sudden just because Brock Lesnar is in it. The reaction is gonna be "Wow, he left a real sport to do this fake shit?"
> 
> Whether the match is Brock/Rock, Taker/Brock or Brock/Cena the fact is it's contritbuting to the problem WWE has atm. They're not building any bew stars. What is it that makes WWE have no faith in their current roster? Do they not remember the greatness that was Summer of Punk? John Cena vs CM Punk is the best feud of this era no doubt. Cena really brought his A-Game for the feud as well. Those were simply the best 4 weeks of WWE ever since the PG era started. The match was great, crowd was great. The entire angle was just great.
> 
> I don't care what anyone says Cen/Punk>Rock/Cena as a feud.
> 
> 1) It had storyline
> 2) Crowd was better IMO
> 3)Match was waaaay better
> 
> Cena/Punk is pro wrestling. Anyway, sorry for straying so far off topic but I'm not looking forward to RAW at all.


Who cares lol? Their doing great buisness right now. Brining in Lesnar will do great for the company. Sorry no one's interested in Kofi, Barret, Sheamus, Ziggler. They all are just boring. We as attitude era fans had a blast last night. We live in the past sharkboy, and we will always. Problem?


----------



## #1Peep4ever

jericho tweeted:



> Feel like I got run over by a truck...and in a way I did. The better man won last night. I guess its time for me to move on.


----------



## Werb-Jericho

#1Peep4ever said:


> jericho tweeted:


:frustrate:cuss::evil:


----------



## attitudEra

Quasi Juice said:


> I honestly hope they do NOT announce another match for next years Mania. It was quite unique when they did it last year after Mania but the Rock/Cena build-up showed it's just very difficult to keep interest for a year, especially with Rock only showing up once in a while. If Cena/Rock II is really necessary (and I don't think it is), then do it at Summerslam or something. They hyped it as Once in a Lifetime, so to then do a trilogy is stupid but hey, it's all about the money. I'd rather see Cena go after The Rock for a rematch, but Lesnar shows up and challenges Rocky which interests The Rock even more cause he already beat Cena but lost to Lesnar. Cena goes crazy etc.


what about a Triple Threat? nevermind I don't see how that would work...


----------



## attitudEra

1TheGreatOne1 said:


> I don't want to see Brock ever _again._
> 
> Hated him in UFC and hated him in WWE.. i never liked the guy. People call Rock a sellout and yet want Brock back? He abandoned WWE whilst he was still under contract and fucked off and left the company after Vince had built him up to be the next guy! He is the reason Vince no longer trusts anyone, and why Cena is the face of the company.
> 
> 
> And what are WWE gonna do about that dick tattoo he has on his chest? remember since the product is PG? They gonna censor it or what lol


Isn't that tattoo a sword?


----------



## Quasi Juice

sharkboy22 said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't wanna see Brock Lesnar? Most likely he's coming back on a contract that limits his days. Expect like 15 appearances from him for the most. If this is a plot to steal MMA viewers, then it ain't gonna work. No MMA fan is gonna watch wrestling of all a sudden just because Brock Lesnar is in it. The reaction is gonna be "Wow, he left a real sport to do this fake shit?"
> 
> Whether the match is Brock/Rock, Taker/Brock or Brock/Cena the fact is it's contritbuting to the problem WWE has atm. They're not building any bew stars. What is it that makes WWE have no faith in their current roster? Do they not remember the greatness that was Summer of Punk? John Cena vs CM Punk is the best feud of this era no doubt. Cena really brought his A-Game for the feud as well. Those were simply the best 4 weeks of WWE ever since the PG era started. The match was great, crowd was great. The entire angle was just great.
> 
> I don't care what anyone says Cen/Punk>Rock/Cena as a feud.
> 
> 1) It had storyline
> 2) Crowd was better IMO
> 3)Match was waaaay better
> 
> Cena/Punk is pro wrestling. Anyway, sorry for straying so far off topic but I'm not looking forward to RAW at all.


You're wrong, a portion of MMA fans will check out the WWE when Lesnar returns. He was a huge draw in the UFC and a controversial figure. If they do Lesnar/Rock, both very recognizable men even to non-wrestling fans it can turn into a huge box office draw. They won't turn 50% of MMA fans into wrestling fans obviously, but surely a portion will give it a go just out of sheer interest into what Lesnar has to say. 

Yes, Punk/Cena was a much better storyline and match, but would it ever draw better than Rock/Cena? Nope, and this business is about making money.


----------



## sharkboy22

You guys keep missing the point. Yes it's about making money but what are they going to do after? Brock isn't sticking around for long, Rock isn't neither, Taker better be prepared to hang the boots up so too should Triple H, so where do we go after all this money is made? How do we make more money? Do we forget that had WWE not build they guys to such heights they would have never been the cash cows they are today? Rock, Brock, Taker, HHH they didn't become stars overnight. So why is that the same philosphy can't be applied to today's guys? Why can't WWE just for once enter a rebuilding stage with guys Ziggler, Rhodes, Daniel Bryan etc. Speaking of Daniel Bryan, did you not see how the crowd was getting behind him last night? I was never a fan of his in the WWE. He was always bland and boring to me. Appreciated his matches but man was he boirng. Then he turned heel and not because he turned heel I started to like him, he just started to show character and was a damn great heel.

I really thought MITB was the turning point for WWE last year. Looking back on it, it's just a filler feud they never expected to go over so well. That or maybe Punk was really thinking about leaving and that's what they had to do to make him stay, I don't know. Oh and especially the RAW after TLC which ended with D-bryan, CM Punk and Zack Ryder each holding their respective championships high in the air, I really thought the future is here. I really thought WWE was ready to go forward. They clearly have no faith in their younger gus and their telling their audience that. The fact they gave a 40 year old Big Show a Wrestlemania moment says how much they care bout the new generation.

At least Jericho knows, his time is up. I hope that tweet was out of character and he meant it and was not some stupid tweet to further the feud (although I won't mind it)

Oh and I heard next year's Mania is gonna be annoucned tonight. Good Lord, another year long lbuild with the match that looks like it had 3 weeks.


----------



## The Tony

Someging huge needs to happen tonight.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Someone will retire tonight, and I'm hoping that if the rumors are true, Lesnar shows his face.


----------



## RiverFenix

Given Rock, HBK, Undertaker, HHH and potentially Jericho are done (though Jericho is likely working the twitter smarks) wwe needs to go into build next generation hypermode. I mean that's 5/7ths of the only WM matches that mattered. 

How can wwe build up new wrestlers with Cena(who lost to Rock), Punk and Orton(who lost to Kane)?


----------



## CollegeKidd

Scumbag Jericho. Criticizes Punk for having "Best in the World" on his shirt........has "Best in the World" on his trunks.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

CollegeKidd said:


> Scumbag Jericho. Criticizes Punk for having "Best in the World" on his shirt........has "Best in the World" on his trunks.


ITS STILL REAL TO ME GOD DAMN IT!


----------



## RiverFenix

For The Win said:


> Someone will retire tonight, and I'm hoping that if the rumors are true, Lesnar shows his face.


^ Will probably happen in the same segment. Undertaker announces retirement 20-0 beat the last of the Attitude Era etc. and then Lesnar crashes his speech.


----------



## Sentz12000

I actually just got back this morning from Wrestlemania 28, we were staying at a hotel about 20 minutes away from Sun Life with my buddy's frat, but he only lives about 15 minutes from the hotel so I was anxious to see everybody's reactions to the show and it's pretty mixed. I thought the show was absolutely awesome, the only matches people couldn't care less about was the Divas match and Teddy/Johnny. Outside of that, hot crowd all night.

As for Raw tonight, I'm excited as hell. I bought floor seats about two months back for me and my buddy to go tonight and I know this is usually the night where people debut, guys from the night before are still in town, and more recently, matches for next year line up.

I heard from somebody at Mania that Brock Lesnar was at some supermarket (I'm from NY, I never heard of it, Publics?) and there was a bunch of people blocking him from being seen. I don't know how legit it is but if he's in town and shows up, I'll mark the hell out. I'm thinking Lord Tensai will also show up and attack somebody, probably not starting a feud until next week.


----------



## zkorejo

I think the following will happen:

Jericho/Punk will continue.
Daniel Bryan/Sheamus will continue.
Undertaker-HHH match highlights and a promo maybe.
Rock will cut a promo.. Cena will congratulate Rock.. shake his hands and gtfo like a bitch that he is.


----------



## Werb-Jericho

Jericho may leave tonight..

I'd love a Brock return, dont know much about him as i only played the games when he was there but it'd be something different and he's pretty dominant


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Werb-Jericho said:


> Jericho may leave tonight..
> 
> I'd love a Brock return, dont know much about him as i only played the games when he was there but it'd be something different and he's pretty dominant


Guessing you're a young viewer then? Lesnar would of probably been the Cena of now, had he not left. Was pushed to the moon, absolute machine, Had strength, pace, atletichsim and did top rope moves.


----------



## Werb-Jericho

For The Win said:


> Guessing you're a young viewer then? Lesnar would of probably been the Cena of now, had he not left. Was pushed to the moon, absolute machine, Had strength, pace, atletichsim and did top rope moves.


not a young viewer but had a big gap when he was there. im interested to see his return to be fair


----------



## TKOW

(Credit to Alcoholic.) Ten years ago to this Raw, Brock Lesnar debuted in WWE. Just saying...


----------



## Mr Talley

I hope we see the following tonight:

1. CENA HEEL TURN!
2. Lesnar re-debut
3. Rock coming out to get attacked by heel Cena?
4. Stone Cold and CM Punk confrontation


----------



## The Tony

Vince Mcmahon comes back to take control of the company with the help of Cena (turning heel tonight) and the returns of Brock Lesnar and Batista. 

Summerslam: John Cena/Batista/Brock Lesnar vs The Rock/The Undertaker/Triple H

Would be crazy.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Cena: Hey Rock, how about a rematch?...
*Rock's music starts, then fades out into some into some crazy shit and then Brock's music hits*
Brock: Stares Cena down to end the show.

Eh..maybe not.


----------



## BANKSY

I hope they don't have Rock/Cena @ WM29 cause that would mean for 3 straight wrestlemanias the main storyline involves the same two guys.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Mr Talley said:


> I hope we see the following tonight:
> 
> 1. CENA HEEL TURN!
> 2. Lesnar re-debut
> 3. Rock coming out to get attacked by heel Cena?
> 4. Stone Cold and CM Punk confrontation


Only one will probably happen there...


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Rock could say tonight, "Now that I have beaten Hogan, Austin and Cena at WM, there is just one more man I have to beat at WrestleMania, to be the Greatest of all Time.....

.....The Undertaker!!!

This is the only match I can see them annoucing a year in advance as neither are full time active wrestlers anymore, it will be easy to keep them apart before next year's WM.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Tony316 said:


> Vince Mcmahon comes back to take control of the company with the help of Cena (turning heel tonight) with the returns of Brock Lesnar and Batista.
> *
> Summerslam: John Cena/Batista/Brock Lesnar vs The Rock/The Undertaker/Triple H*
> 
> Would be crazy.


That match sounds so awesome that I'm now going to play this match out in WWE '12.


----------



## Carlito_mfc

Hopefully they drop the supershow gimmick


----------



## Marv95

Tony316 said:


> Someging huge needs to happen tonight.


I agree. After an underwhelming, anti-climatic Wrestlemania something NEEDS to happen tonight to get us interested in the product going forward. I swear that Lesnar thing better not be an April Fools joke.


----------



## Tomkin

I don't know Rocks plans for the summer, not really a fan of his films. If he does take a break then Lesnar is the perfect match to put against Cena.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

All I'm saying is don't expect Lesnar.


----------



## Kalashnikov

Mr Talley said:


> I hope we see the following tonight:
> 
> 1. CENA HEEL TURN!
> 2. Lesnar re-debut
> 3. Rock coming out to get attacked by heel Cena?
> 4. Stone Cold and CM Punk confrontation


Sure. If any one of these happens, I'll be content.


----------



## joshman82

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> Rock could say tonight, "Now that I have beaten Hogan, Austin and Cena at WM, there is just one more man I have to beat at WrestleMania, to be the Greatest of all Time.....
> 
> .....The Undertaker!!!
> 
> This is the only match I can see them annoucing a year in advance as neither are full time active wrestlers anymore, it will be easy to keep them apart before next year's WM.


it won't happen..but that is a brilliant idea. sadly, i think we've seen takers last match. but that is the only match anyone would really care about. brock is a bitch.


----------



## charmed1

Well...I won't really care about a Stone Cold-Punk feud. It won't have the feel of Rock-Cena.

Cena turning heel is a stupid idea.

Lesnar I'd like to see back.

I'm guessing that Taker retires and goes out with a 20-0 record at Wrestlemania. It felt like an ending last night and Takers streak should never be broken.


----------



## Coffey

"Stone Cold" Steve Austin, Brock Lesnar, Big Dave Batista, it doesn't matter.. same old shit. Just like Shawn Michaels, The Undertaker, Triple H, Booker T. & The Rock. WWE can not bring back guys from the past forever and it is more obvious now than ever that they really, really, *REALLY* need to start molding the stars of tomorrow to build-up the future. Because right now, they don't really have anyone outside of a couple guys that the fans give two fucks about.

You have C.M. Punk & Bryan Danielson, which I think is a great start, from a talent perspective. Then guys like Cody Rhodes and Dolph Ziggler too. I would honestly build Justin Gabriel up as a Ricky Steamboat style top babyface. Then call-up Dean Ambrose, Claudio, Chris Hero & Tyler Black. Spend time getting the guys over, stop doing bullshit 50/50 Even-Stevens booking and focus on MAKING STARS.


----------



## Marv95

charmed1 said:


> Cena turning heel is a stupid idea.


How, considering all of this embrace the hate crap and him losing to a "WWE visitor" in a match he said he had to win? Don't give me this stupid "He sells stuff" or "Kiddies like him" excuse; it's played out.


----------



## Werb-Jericho

Walk-In said:


> "Stone Cold" Steve Austin, Brock Lesnar, Big Dave Batista, it doesn't matter.. same old shit. Just like Shawn Michaels, The Undertaker, Triple H, Booker T. & The Rock. WWE can not bring back guys from the past forever and it is more obvious now than ever that they really, really, *REALLY* need to start molding the stars of tomorrow to build-up the future. Because right now, they don't really have anyone outside of a couple guys that the fans give two fucks about.
> 
> You have C.M. Punk & Bryan Danielson, which I think is a great start, from a talent perspective. Then guys like Cody Rhodes and Dolph Ziggler too. I would honestly build Justin Gabriel up as a Ricky Steamboat style top babyface. Then call-up Dean Ambrose, Claudio, Chris Hero & Tyler Black. Spend time getting the guys over, stop doing bullshit 50/50 Even-Stevens booking and focus on MAKING STARS.


i see the other side of this coin too, if you're a company and you've got top, top talent like Undertaker, HBK etc then you should utilise this. As Rock said, when he was an up and comer he didnt ask others to step aside, he made them. No-one is making Cena / Roc step aside by being better, so keep using the older AND better talent. 

Makes perfect sense to me. Which younger wrestler could have shouted "your sisters a druggie" during a wrestlemania bout>!!>!


----------



## Carcass

Hopefully they announce that the WHC match last night was an April Fool's prank and give DB back the title.


----------



## The Tony

Brock Lesnar winning against Cena at Summerslam would be the best move. Cena could after officialy turn heel.


----------



## A-C-P

Walk-In said:


> "Stone Cold" Steve Austin, Brock Lesnar, Big Dave Batista, it doesn't matter.. same old shit. Just like Shawn Michaels, The Undertaker, Triple H, Booker T. & The Rock. WWE can not bring back guys from the past forever and it is more obvious now than ever that they really, really, *REALLY* need to start molding the stars of tomorrow to build-up the future. Because right now, they don't really have anyone outside of a couple guys that the fans give two fucks about.
> 
> You have C.M. Punk & Bryan Danielson, which I think is a great start, from a talent perspective. Then guys like Cody Rhodes and Dolph Ziggler too. I would honestly build Justin Gabriel up as a Ricky Steamboat style top babyface. Then call-up Dean Ambrose, Claudio, Chris Hero & Tyler Black. Spend time getting the guys over, stop doing bullshit 50/50 Even-Stevens booking and focus on MAKING STARS.



Couldn't agree more here. Not complaining about WM last night it was a great show and it was AWESOME to see Rock win the ME. But that WM is over the WWE really needs to focus on molding new stars going forward.


----------



## The Absolute

*FOR THE LOVE OF JESUS TITTY-FUCKING CHRIST, PEOPLE!! CENA IS NOT TURNING HEEL!!*

Just had to get that out of the way. Anyway, it'll be interesting to see if they book the main event of 'Mania one year in advance again. The build-up to this whole Rock/Cena debacle was kind of weak, imo.

I don't care what anyone says. If Lesnar comes back, I'm marking out.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Rock316AE said:


> FINALLY I saw this again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is fucking insane reaction! Amazing and one of the biggest pops and ovations of all time, crazy.


You can see the entire match here, bro. Rock's victory pop is crazy but the crowd at parts of the match is pretty split especially with the "Lets go Cena, Cena sucks" chants and the "Rocky, Cena" chants in the middle of it.


----------



## Keezers

Hmmm.

so Lesnar, Batista, Lord Tensai or Ryback.

Which one returns tonight?


----------



## the fox

can we see one or more fcw debut today? 
or they will wait till after the draft?


----------



## Swa9ga

WM Aftermath on RAW, can't wait!


----------



## RiverFenix

I predict Lord Tensai will be an utter flop. Too many fans will remember "Albert" and his hairy back to let him get over.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA

I've watched the last 4 Manias live. Last night was very good after the 1st hour. Tonight could go along way to deciding whether I follow WWE as I have for the RTWM or not, as I'm sure it will for a lot of people. So I think it would be a good idea for WWE to pull out a major angle tonight to keep the RTWM viewers interested.

And my rankings for the last four Manias:

WM 26 = WM 28 > WM 25 > WM 27

I think WM 28 the event would be ahead of 26, but 26's build-up was miles better. So I'll put them as equal.


----------



## Scott Button

Last nights Wrestlmania was in my eyes the best ever.. Punk V Jericho WOW... HHH V Taker WOW. Rock V Cena WOW... They could of made it slightly better by giving Bryan some actual time, Was there any need for Brodus Clay to come out.


----------



## Pasab

Who knows Ziggler was a second generation wrestler ?


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™

_Pumped for tonight_


----------



## English Dragon

I am still in shock that The Rock actually won. I can't believe Cena lost.

Really man.

I mean I don't really want to wait a whole year to see Cena win in the rematch. Shit sucks. 

I guess I'll have to watch tonight to see if something interesting is set up for next year. If not I might just not watch for a while, can't belive I am saying this I have never missed a Raw since I started watching but the fact they let The Rock go over John Cena has really rustled my jimmies.


----------



## The Tony

It was a great Wrestlemania last night. People wh didn't like it should really stop watching wrestling. I'm not a huge WWE fan anymore but in my opinion it was the most entertaining Wrestlemania since 19.


----------



## Werb-Jericho

English Dragon said:


> I am still in shock that The Rock actually won. I can't believe Cena lost.
> 
> Really man.
> 
> I mean I don't really want to wait a whole year to see Cena win in the rematch. Shit sucks.
> 
> I guess I'll have to watch tonight to see if something interesting is set up for next year. If not I might just not watch for a while, can't belive I am saying this I have never missed a Raw since I started watching but the fact they let The Rock go over John Cena has really rustled my jimmies.


hahahaha, Cena loses one match and WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA IM NOT WATCHING. so long, you'll be missed:shocked:


----------



## NathWFC

Tony316 said:


> It was a great Wrestlemania last night. People wh didn't like it should really stop watching wrestling. I'm not a huge WWE fan anymore but in my opinion it was the most entertaining Wrestlemania since 19.


I agree. I am HUGELY critical of WWE and their product but I really enjoyed last nights 'Mania. Hopefully a sign of things to come.


----------



## English Dragon

Werb-Jericho said:


> hahahaha, Cena loses one match and WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA IM NOT WATCHING. so long, you'll be missed:shocked:


It's not that he lost it's that he lost to The Rock. If he'd lost to Undertaker or CM Punk or Orton or whatever i wouldn't mind.

I will get over it and continue watching. I am not trying to start an argument I was just posting how I felt no need to get all mad at me.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

English Dragon said:


> I am still in shock that The Rock actually won. I can't believe Cena lost.
> 
> Really man.
> 
> I mean I don't really want to wait a whole year to see Cena win in the rematch. Shit sucks.
> 
> I guess I'll have to watch tonight to see if something interesting is set up for next year. If not I might just not watch for a while, can't belive I am saying this I have never missed a Raw since I started watching but the fact they let The Rock go over John Cena has really rustled my jimmies.


If there's a rematch I sure hope it's not going to be at Wrestlemania 29. Summerslam will be a better idea.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith

Haven't posted since yesterday. I have to say that I really enjoyed WrestleMania. The only thing I didn't like was the awful treatment WWE gave to Daniel Bryan and the World Heavyweight Championship. The result of that match did nothing Bryan, who has gained huge popularity, nothing for the fans who were looking forward to this match, and it did nothing for Sheamus, in my opinion. Just a horrible decision all around. Other than that, though, Kane defeating Orton was a shock, Taker/HHH was amazing, Jericho vs. Punk was a great match, Team Johnny winning was very good and The Rock defeating Cena, while it shocked me out of my seat, was awesome.

But now that WrestleMania is over - now that one of the biggest shows of all time is over - it's time for a new year for WWE and I agree with those who say it's time to make some new stars. I don't know what is planned for the big stars like Rock, Triple H and Undertaker in the future and who knows if we'll really see Lesnar or Austin, but I think WWE needs to use the time they have well and spend the year building some new guys. I realize it take times, but that's why I think it needs to start now.

Also, I really think the best way to do it is to make good use of championships. And that goes for every single one of them, spreading across all divisions. WWE, WHC, IC, US, Tag Team, Divas - each and every one of those titles needs to get a strong focus and gets some strong contenders that look like a threat. That is how you make stars. They have to seem credible.


----------



## RyanPelley

How is everyone not pumped up for Raw? Wrestlemania was outstanding, delivering 100%, with a few nice surprises and great matches. (Sure, I'm still absolutely disgusted about Daniel Bryan, but what can you do?)

Tonight is going to be huge, whether they announce the Mania 29 main event or not. Everything starts fresh, and I can't wait to see what direction they'll go next.


----------



## brianbell25

With The Rock going over last night this almost guarantees 2 more matches. A re-match which I won't think they'll wait a year for. Summerslam is in LA this year, would be real easy to get The Rock away from the movies for one night to work that match and put John Cena over. I think it's more likely that we'll see the final match between the 2 at WM 29, but there will be a rematch between now and then.

My only gripe with this situation is, they are going to be working "safe" matches like they did last night. Last night's match came off to me as one in which it was like "OK go out and put on a good match, but don't let The Rock get even moderately hurt". These matches could be so much more if both men were full-time performers. This is why IMO at least, Rock/Cena was at best the 3rd best match on the card last night (Taker/HHH stole the show, and Punk/Jericho was a much better match IMO).


----------



## SimplyIncredible

Yeah, I'm sure at SS we will get a rematch which Cena wins, and then the rubber match at WM29, probably with a gimmick added like HIAC/I quit/Last man standing, which Cena will also win.


----------



## Irish Jet

When Cena comes out tonight goofing and smiling I may throw the remote through the TV.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Cena/Rock II would be the most predictable match of all time though, a waste of a Summerslam main event. I'm sure they'll be able to fool people but anyone with common sense would know Cena wins the second.


----------



## dlb223

I could see something like, in a few months, Jericho and Punk have a match where Jericho retires after losing. While CM Punk celebrates, Lesnar comes in and F-5's him.

People definitely shouldn't expect to see Lesnar in action any time soon. He hasn't been in a wrestling ring in YEARS


----------



## li/<o

Quasi Juice said:


> Cena/Rock II would be the most predictable match of all time though, a waste of a Summerslam main event. I'm sure they'll be able to fool people but anyone with common sense would know Cena wins the second.


That is really the problem its Cena's turn there is no way Rock would win (although maybe I can see him wining in SS by someone interfering than in mania have him win cleanly for sure still make it 2-1 Cena or Rock).


----------



## UknowWho

Yeah it would be predictable if their is a rematch at SS the only thing that would be interesting is Cena is a heel or turns heel at the PPV.


----------



## Rop3

Irish Jet said:


> When Cena comes out tonight goofing and smiling I may throw the remote through the TV.


This so much. They just spent a whole year telling us that this WM main event is very very important to John Cena and he was so sure he would win. And he lost. Logically he should be devastated. In reality, Cena will come out as you said, goofing and smiling, like nothing happened. Then we'll probably get a stupid ass promo about Honour and Loyalty and Respect etc. Bullshit.


----------



## the fox

Cena - rock 2 need to be a gimmick match something like I Quit match 
in this case a lot of people will be interested to see if The rock who never said I Quit before will say it or Cena who also never lost those kind of matches


----------



## morris3333

it will be announces Punk will face Jericho for the wwe title in a I Quit Match at WWE Extreme Rules.


----------



## VILLAIN

*I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*

Definielty can see tonight an angry/distraught/upset Cena to come to the ring (he will still be a face) ramble on how much WWE means to be him, how he let his fans down and himself. He asks for a rematch against Rock at Summerslam and if Cena loses he will retire.

Cena wins at Summerslam, Rock comes back asking for one more match and if he loses he will retire to end this feud at WM 29. Cena goes on to win it. 

This is how it will end I reckon, thoughts?


----------



## pagi

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*

So much for "once in a lifetime"


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*

God, I hope not. I can't take another year of this. I mean, if that's what they're planning, and I could very well see it, I understand why Rock went over, but still, enough. Rock won, that's it, let it end. Make a change in Cena's character and move on.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> God, I hope not. I can't take another year of this.


Pyro, while i always respected your opinion, your sig is sickening and immature.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*

Rock should turn heel by refusing to come back, saying he doesn't need a rematch.

go full on hollywood. That might just get cena over.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*



Domenico said:


> Pyro, while i always respected your opinion, your sig is sickening and immature.


Well, I guess that's fitting, since the people the sig is a jab at are also sickening and immature.

Enough about that, though, I don't want to turn this thread into something else. There's plenty of discussion on it already.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> God, I hope not. I can't take another year of this. I mean, if that's what they're planning, and I could very well see it, I understand why Rock went over, but still, he won, that's it, let it end.


Pretty much this. I was sick of this a few weeks ago. I definitely don't wanna see it again... BTW, nice signature :lmao


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*



Domenico said:


> Pyro, while i always respected your opinion, your sig is sickening and immature.


Meh, it's kinda funny. But this is one of the few instances where I actually agree with Pyro. Could you imagine another year of more Rock and Cena (more Rock than Cena) hogging the spotlight? 

I wonder if we'll be celebrating the big 40 with Rock this year?

The problem with Rock/Cena i dragged on for way too long and it never even really peaked. It was the same routine shit over and over week after week. It got to a point where I had zero interest. Another thing that, I expected, killed the momentum was the damn concert entrances. Not to mention the slow paced match. Just no more please.

Such a shame Cena got the short of the stick for the past year in this feud. Rock screwed him over at Mania and Survior Series, then it got the point where Cena even buried his own damn self with his promos lol.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, I guess that's fitting, since the people the sig is a jab at are also sickening and immature.
> 
> Enough about that, though, I don't want to turn this thread into something else. There's plenty of discussion on it already.


Not more so then any fan/mark who supports his favourite wrestler, like Rock marks, Cena marks, Bryan marks. While i get that you don't like Bryan, the way that match went is just disrespectful and your sig is just immature.


----------



## Domenico

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*



sharkboy22 said:


> Meh, it's kinda funny. But this is one of the few instances where I actually agree with Pyro. Could you imagine another year of more Rock and Cena (more Rock than Cena) hogging the spotlight?
> 
> I wonder if we'll be celebrating the big 40 with Rock this year?
> 
> The problem with Rock/Cena i dragged on for way too long and it never even really peaked. It was the same routine shit over and over week after week. It got to a point where I had zero interest. Another thing that, I expected, killed the momentum was the damn concert entrances. Not to mention the slow paced match. Just no more please.
> 
> Such a shame Cena got the short of the stick for the past year in this feud. Rock screwed him over at Mania and Survior Series, then it got the point where Cena even buried his own damn self with his promos lol.


No, this whole Rock vs Cena feud was horrible because it was so one-sided. Unless Cena comes up with a different character, i hope this feud soon ends forever.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*



Domenico said:


> Pyro, while i always respected your opinion, your sig is sickening and immature.


LOL yeh the Bryan marks will be mad until he gets drafted to Raw and wins the WWE title later this year:troll

Bryan is one of my favorties, but even Bryan fnas can know t hat the Royal Rumble winner needed to win the title this year, now an 18 second match is another story.

On topic now wouldn;t be surprised if a 2nd Cena/Rock match was announced tonight on Raw. Hoping not since the match was billed as "Once in a Lifetime" I would hope they would wait a little while at least before announcing a rematch.

Either way though I doubt a rematch will involve a Cena's carrer stip just b/c it would make the rematch MORE predictable than it already is.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*

Oh.. no .. I really dont want to see Cena/Rock again. That has been going on for a whole years now and 2 WM's. I hope it just ends right here. Plus there is ABSOLUTELY nothing that can be used as fuel to keep this thing going on. There was no material even in the build up for the 1st match and it only worked because it was supposed to be the clash of the generations and once in a lifetime thing. 

Cena lost.. Rock won.. end of the story I hope the WWE moves on. But if they really want Cena to have a victory over The Rock.. do that at SummerSlam. People will be sick of it if they drag this for another year.


----------



## Ham and Egger

It'll be interesting to see what Cena has to say tonight. There should a lot of fallout for this RAW.


----------



## The Enforcer

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*

It's going to be stupid if this feud continues for another year or even until Summerslam since last night's match was touted as once in a lifetime. Rock won clean, he's the better man, so why would Cena ask for a rematch and why would Rock give it to him? I honestly don't know if I can take another year of this unless this is finally what pushes Cena over the edge to turn heel.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*



Domenico said:


> Pyro, while i always respected your opinion, your sig is sickening and immature.


The sig isn't offensive I kinda like Sheamus, its the fact that he won in like 2 seconds that pisses me off....

But anyways back to the topic I can definatley see this, Cena was smiling and shit throughout the build like he KNEW he was gonna win but since he didn't he'll probably be begging for a rematch and Rock keeps turning him down until he puts his career on the line


----------



## Domenico

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*



A-C-P said:


> LOL yeh the Bryan marks will be mad until he gets drafted to Raw and wins the WWE title later this year:troll
> 
> Bryan is one of my favorties, but even Bryan fnas can know t hat the Royal Rumble winner needed to win the title this year, now an 18 second match is another story.
> 
> On topic now wouldn;t be surprised if a 2nd Cena/Rock match was announced tonight on Raw. Hoping not since the match was billed as "Once in a Lifetime" I would hope they would wait a little while at least before announcing a rematch.
> 
> Either way though I doubt a rematch will involve a Cena's carrer stip just b/c it would make the rematch MORE predictable than it already is.


Ofcourse i knew Sheamus would win, but an 18 second squash "match" was disrespectful towards everything Bryan worked for, like him or not. While i am not as big of a Bryan mark like most in the IWC, Pyro's sig is kind of pathetic for downgrading a horrible title "match" at Wrestlemania even further just to annoy Daniel Bryan's marks.


----------



## truk83

After last night I feel like we should have a backstage segment between Orton, and Cena talking about how they both lossed last night. However, I think it should be stressed that both men had the opportunity to defeat members of the same "Era" that HHH, and Taker were a part of. I'm talking of Kane, and The Rock, both men whom were also a part of this so called "Era" that allegedly ended last night. Look, I'm ok with "Eras" ending, but you have to start a new one. 

I honestly could care less about either of these two men, Cena, or Orton right now. Their characters aren't very interesting at the moment imo. Cena, and Orton are part of the future of the WWE, and they will soon be carrying the company on their shoulders from here on in. That point should have been made last night, and I surprised they aren't creative enough to figure this all out. With one Era ending, another must begin, and yet no one has stepped up to the plate.

For me when I heard HHH say the things he said about being part of a different breed, and a breed that doesn't come around very often I agreed, but at the same time found myself unintentionally insulted. Why? Because they have talent, and they have a top star in John Cena who if he played the heel role right could turn professional wrestling around. The same can be said of Randy Orton. His young sky rocketed for a reason. It's because he played a heel persona that had become the talk of the backroom. Yes people, Randy was entertaining for a very short period of time in his career as a heel. 

No, not the "Voices in my head" Randy, or the "Twitching face" Rand Orton. The Legend Killer was easily his best character, and he has said himself he wasn't acting to far off of who he was as a person. There has been a serious amount of growing up since then, but I think tapping back in to that persona would serve him best. The same can be for John Cena. His heel character back when he first started was fresh, and I think right now he could still hold that type of character, but with less "thuggish" attitude. We don't need him pretending to be LL Cool Jay.

As a face Cena says the most corny things, and I think if given a proper heel persona he could say everything he ever wanted to say better than he ever has. Their are opportunities everywhere, and I think the WWE is tampering with a very fragile moment in professional wrestling. Fans proved last night that they are fed up with Cena. This isn't because it was Miami, because it's all over the place. It's cool to boo Cena, and fans are catching on. He has years of resentment building up, and I would love to really what's on his mind. The WWE needs a real power trip duo again, and it's Cena along with his very close friend Randy Orton.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*

I find it very doubtful that they will announce a rematch 1 day after a match that was billed "Once in a Lifetime". I do expect a rematch eventually and maybe a tag match as well, but it won't be the spectacle that this was.

Rock goes after the Streak

Cena goes back to being champ. Obviously not right away.


----------



## scrilla

I'm so excited for Raw tonight. I hope Rocky beats the fuck out of that jobber vanilla midget talentless ROH indy geek CM Punk and takes the title back to hollywood.

:kobe3


----------



## HullKogan

truk83 said:


> After last night I feel like we should have a backstage segment between Orton, and Cena talking about how they both lossed last night. However, I think it should be stressed that both men had the opportunity to defeat members of the same "Era" that HHH, and Taker were a part of. I'm talking of Kane, and The Rock, both men whom were also a part of this so called "Era" that allegedly ended last night. Look, I'm ok with "Eras" ending, but you have to start a new one.
> 
> I honestly could care less about either of these two men, Cena, or Orton right now. Their characters aren't very interesting at the moment imo. Cena, and Orton are part of the future of the WWE, and they will soon be carrying the company on their shoulders from here on in. That point should have been made last night, and I surprised they aren't creative enough to figure this all out. With one Era ending, another must begin, and yet no one has stepped up to the plate.
> 
> For me when I heard HHH say the things he said about being part of a different breed, and a breed that doesn't come around very often I agreed, but at the same time found myself unintentionally insulted. Why? Because they have talent, and they have a top star in John Cena who if he played the heel role right could turn professional wrestling around. The same can be said of Randy Orton. His young sky rocketed for a reason. It's because he played a heel persona that had become the talk of the backroom. Yes people, Randy was entertaining for a very short period of time in his career as a heel.
> 
> No, not the "Voices in my head" Randy, or the "Twitching face" Rand Orton. The Legend Killer was easily his best character, and he has said himself he wasn't acting to far off of who he was as a person. There has been a serious amount of growing up since then, but I think tapping back in to that persona would serve him best. The same can be for John Cena. His heel character back when he first started was fresh, and I think right now he could still hold that type of character, but with less "thuggish" attitude. We don't need him pretending to be LL Cool Jay.
> 
> As a face Cena says the most corny things, and I think if given a proper heel persona he could say everything he ever wanted to say better than he ever has. Their are opportunities everywhere, and I think the WWE is tampering with a very fragile moment in professional wrestling. Fans proved last night that they are fed up with Cena. This isn't because it was Miami, because it's all over the place. It's cool to boo Cena, and fans are catching on. He has years of resentment building up, and I would love to really what's on his mind. The WWE needs a real power trip duo again, and it's Cena along with his very close friend Randy Orton.


Cool idea. Perhaps Cody Rhodes should also be apart of this?


----------



## TheGreatOne1991

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*

I have no doubt there will be a rematch and most likely a best of 3. I'd be shocked if there wasn't.

I just can't see Cena not going over in the end. It's the whole point of the feud.

I'm elated The Rock won but it doesn't make sense Cena not going over, in the long run.

I don't think the IWC are too keen on 3 matches but I think business wise, it makes sense. People will buy a rematch and the winning match. Especially if it's built better than this one has been.

I actually think the "retirement" angle is actually a good idea. I think they could do something great and creative with this if they put thier minds to it.

I'd rather The Rock feud with someone else and not Cena now but I think we should accept the fact that they will be feuding again. It's just inevitable. So fasten your seatbelts and hope for the best .

For the fans like myself and many others who want The Rock to feud with someone else and not Cena again know deep down that the consequence of The Rock going over Cena is that he will feud with him again.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*



GillbergReturns said:


> I find it very doubtful that they will announce a rematch 1 day after a match that was billed "Once in a Lifetime". I do expect a rematch eventually and maybe a tag match as well, but it won't be the spectacle that this was.
> 
> Rock goes after the Streak
> 
> Cena goes back to being champ. Obviously not right away.


Yeah, tonight I expect Cena to say something like "One day, We can do it again" and Rock say "Anytime"

Or something like that.

Much like Rock-Hogan.

We'll see tonight. I actually can't wait.


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*



A-C-P said:


> LOL yeh the Bryan marks will be mad until he gets drafted to Raw and wins the WWE title later this year:troll
> 
> Bryan is one of my favorties, but even Bryan fnas can know t hat the Royal Rumble winner needed to win the title this year, now an 18 second match is another story.


I can't speak for all DBD marks but this D-Bryan fan wasn't upset because he lost. No This D-Bryan fan is upset because both guys got screwed over. All 3 (or is it 4) of Sheamus' title wins have been meaningless and D-Bryan just looked like a damn joke. I think I know where WWE wants to go with this. There's be this big "AJ You cost me the title" thing. I gots no problem with that either. But I believe they went about this the wrong way. These two could have gone back and forth for 12 minutes where n the last couple seconds D-Bryan has Shemaus beaten down (via underhanded tactis of course) and his cockyness gets the better side of him. Instead of going for a pin, he smiles and acts like a cock S.O.B, goes over to kiss AJ and then bam! Turns around into the Brogue kick.

That is how you do it!

The issue isnt D-Bryan losing at all. This is pro wrestling wins/losses don't matter, it's the manner in which you do. In this case neither guy over.


----------



## truk83

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*



Domenico said:


> Not more so then any fan/mark who supports his favourite wrestler, like Rock marks, Cena marks, Bryan marks. While i get that you don't like Bryan, the way that match went is just disrespectful and your sig is just immature.


 I am a fan of Daniel Bryan, and his sig hardly offends me. I get your point, but you are sounding a bit immature for even bringing his sig in to this. However, both are smarter than this from what I have seen in "most" of your posts. With that said let us move on. Bryan jobbing out to Sheamus was a professional thing to do, and it was Vince burying Daniel Bryan. 

Daniel Bryan walked in to his "1st" Wrestlemania as World Heavyweight Champion. How many others can actually say that? Bryan had to lose the title in such, or else it doesn't make a "splash". No one would ever remember the match unless they pulled out a 5 star epic wrestling match out of their asses. Which honestly I wouldn't doubt Bryan could do, but Sheamus I'm not so sure. Sheamus can wrestle, but keeping up with Bryan is another story. The match ends disaster for such a great talent, but it will stay in the minds of everyone who heard, watched, or both.

This could potentially fuel him, and turn him in to a credible "face". There are so many options from this that Bryan can actually rebound from. He now has to prove himself to the WWE Universe that he wasn't a fluke. This type of loose end to a match leaves him to mold his character, and mature in other ways creatively. He is this generations next Bret Hart, and I firmly believe his career is going straight to the top.


----------



## SimplyIncredible

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*



Domenico said:


> Pyro, while i always respected your opinion, your sig is sickening and immature.


No it isnt, its fucking hilarious,


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*

cena doesnt literally have to beat everyone give the rock this one and end it at that i dont want months of this again.......


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*

John Cena on Tonights Raw is going to be intertesting. I just hope he dosen't do something stupid like always and ruin whatever he's supposed to do because if he's cutting a promo in the ring, then he'll proberly go back to being typical old no selling Cena who pretends like nothing happened.


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*

Last time Cena's career was on the line he came back like 2 weeks later. 
He's not a guy who can use that stipulation seriously.


----------



## SonoShion

so was that lesnar talk an april fool or will he be at raw tonight?


----------



## wrestlingfanuk786

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*

Let's come back to the real world. Cena will smile like nothing happened and carry on with his business like usual.


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*

I find it so funny that everytime Cena loses a match people suddenly expect Cena to make this big character change or worse yet pull a heel turn out of his ass. When he joined NEXUS everyone was expecting him to heel,didn't happen. During the CM Punk feud, didn't happen. But this time is different right? Cena lost CLEAN. Nope still ain't gonna make a different. We got bright ass green shirts to sell.

Cena is just going to come out, smiling like a goofball. Grab a mic and look into the camera and say "Well Rock you beat me. The thing is, while you're gonna spend the rest of the year making movies and promting GI Joe, I'll still be here"

Then The Rock is gonna come out and say 'John Cena I know it hurts you. It hurts you to not be a man. Because only a man could beat the Great One."

Then Cena replies with 'You're damn right. It burns me inside. You know what if I can't beat you, then I'm not a man. At Wrestlemania 29, we do the rematch. The rematch these people wanna see, John Cena vs The Rock Part 2!!!!!"

The Rock says "I'll see you next year, bitch!"

Then Cena says "Next year sounds great, when you're finished with the Tooth Fairy 2,movie star"

And then I'll be like "Not this shit again!"


----------



## Champ

Magic said:


> Yeah, that's why the match was completely terrible right? Winning/losing has nothing to do with how great someone is, don't be stupid.


it's sports entertainment. based on accomplishments alone he's established himself as the greatest. the match was fine. deal with it idiot.


----------



## Creepy Crawl

Heavenly Invader said:


> It'll be interesting to see what Cena has to say tonight. There should a lot of fallout for this RAW.


I'm looking forward to that too. I wonder if Rock will appear, even if its Via Satellite.


----------



## the fox

> Dwayne Johnson ‏ @TheRock
> Post Wrestlemania workout in the books. "Clangin & Bangin" #TeamBringItStrong











loooool @ mark henry t-shirt


cena didn't tweet at all after mania


----------



## wrestlingfanuk786

can't wait anymore! I hope brock shows up


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock

I am still pissed that Rock went over. People would be reacting completely different if it was Hogan beating Cena but it's The Rock so it's okay. 
The only thing I like about the outcome is the direction that the Cena character can go.


Hope Brock comes back tonight!


----------



## the fox

> Chris Jericho ‏ @IAmJericho
> I'd like to thank @TheCurtHawkins for saving the day yesterday. Without him I wouldn't have been able to do the match!!


?????????????????


----------



## sharkboy22

You guys do know that Lesnar winning thr Undisputed title marked the true beginning of a new era (Ruthless Aggression) and the end of the Attitude Era right? Cena and Orton were part of the Ruthless Aggression (which ended in 2008 IM. They are not the future. Right now, we're supposed to be living in the future. The future of the WWE is toiling on the independents as we speak. Right now is the era of Punk, Ziggler, Daniel Bryan, Cody Rhodes etc. John Cena and Randy Orton are just crop over. They're the guy that fall over into the era to help put over the new guys. The Attitude Era ended 10 years ago! Taker and HHH just stayed back to provide special attraction moments and assist in putting over. But this future we keep talking about, well we were supposed to be in it since last year when Punk solidified himself as the new face.

Every era always has the guy who stay back. Jake Roberts carried on into the New Generation era but he's originially a Golden Era guy. Taker went over into the Attitude Era, but he'sa New Generation guy. Shawn Michaels went over into Ruthless Aggress but soldified himself in the New Generation. Likewise, Cena and Orton have fell over into the PG era (let's call it that) but they are really and truly Ruthless Aggression guys.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991

BrosOfDestruction said:


> You can see the entire match here, bro. Rock's victory pop is crazy but the crowd at parts of the match is pretty split especially with the "Lets go Cena, Cena sucks" chants and the "Rocky, Cena" chants in the middle of it.


Yeah, it seemed the fans at the front (the ones who you could hear clearly, atleast chant wise, were split.

But the crowd in general were 90-10 Rock I'd say. Everytime some big happened for Cena they boo'd and big for The Rock they cheered.

And the generic, Cena punches Rock - BOOOOOO, Rock punches Cena - YEAHHHH. And so forth.


----------



## Steve.

the fox said:


> ?????????????????


 Hawkins helping out Jericho in someway plus helping Rock prepare for his WM28 match, Hawkins deserves better than he is getting currently. Push the guy ffs! He is talented as hell and has been for years, hopefully Jericho and Rock try and give him a leg up so to speak.


----------



## zkorejo

Creepy Crawl said:


> I'm looking forward to that too. *I wonder if Rock will appear, even if its Via Satellite.*


Rock will be there live. I read about it somewhere.


----------



## Creepy Crawl

zkorejo said:


> Rock will be there live. I read about it somewhere.


If true, that would be cool.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991

Tony316 said:


> Vince Mcmahon comes back to take control of the company with the help of Cena (turning heel tonight) and the returns of Brock Lesnar and Batista.
> 
> Summerslam: John Cena/Batista/Brock Lesnar vs The Rock/The Undertaker/Triple H
> 
> Would be crazy.


Never going to happen but that would be beyond awesome.


----------



## Amsterdam

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*

Does the phrase "Once in a Lifetime" mean anything to the OP? fpalm

WWE invested time, money, and then some for 14 months building the WWE Universe and beyond up for last night's match. There was going to be a winner and there was going to be a loser. The Rock won. John Cena lost. The end.



Domenico said:


> Pyro, while I've always respected your opinion, your sig is sickening and ummature.


You must be a Bryan mark. :troll


----------



## TheGreatOne1991

The Rock is there live tonight yes?

I'm sure the Raw after Mania he was booked for.

Is it in Miami tonight? Makes sense for him to be there.


----------



## Amsterdam

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*

{double post}


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

I'd like to stay up til 4.15am to see Raw but I have work tomorrow. I could go to bed now and wake up at 1.45 to watch it? 

What shall I do?


----------



## TheGreatOne1991

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*



sharkboy22 said:


> I find it so funny that everytime Cena loses a match people suddenly expect Cena to make this big character change or worse yet pull a heel turn out of his ass. When he joined NEXUS everyone was expecting him to heel,didn't happen. During the CM Punk feud, didn't happen. But this time is different right? Cena lost CLEAN. Nope still ain't gonna make a different. We got bright ass green shirts to sell.
> 
> Cena is just going to come out, smiling like a goofball. Grab a mic and look into the camera and say "Well Rock you beat me. The thing is, while you're gonna spend the rest of the year making movies and promting GI Joe, I'll still be here"
> 
> Then The Rock is gonna come out and say 'John Cena I know it hurts you. It hurts you to not be a man. Because only a man could beat the Great One."
> 
> Then Cena replies with 'You're damn right. It burns me inside. You know what if I can't beat you, then I'm not a man. At Wrestlemania 29, we do the rematch. The rematch these people wanna see, John Cena vs The Rock Part 2!!!!!"
> 
> The Rock says "I'll see you next year, bitch!"
> 
> Then Cena says "Next year sounds great, when you're finished with the Tooth Fairy 2,movie star"
> 
> And then I'll be like "Not this shit again!"


LOL That would be awful.


----------



## THANOS

sharkboy22 said:


> You guys do know that Lesnar winning thr Undisputed title marked the true beginning of a new era (Ruthless Aggression) and the end of the Attitude Era right? Cena and Orton were part of the Ruthless Aggression (which ended in 2008 IM. They are not the future. Right now, we're supposed to be living in the future. The future of the WWE is toiling on the independents as we speak. Right now is the era of Punk, Ziggler, Daniel Bryan, Cody Rhodes etc. John Cena and Randy Orton are just crop over. They're the guy that fall over into the era to help put over the new guys. The Attitude Era ended 10 years ago! Taker and HHH just stayed back to provide special attraction moments and assist in putting over. But this future we keep talking about, well we were supposed to be in it since last year when Punk solidified himself as the new face.
> 
> Every era always has the guy who stay back. Jake Roberts carried on into the New Generation era but he's originially a Golden Era guy. Taker went over into the Attitude Era, but he'sa New Generation guy. Shawn Michaels went over into Ruthless Aggress but soldified himself in the New Generation. Likewise, Cena and Orton have fell over into the PG era (let's call it that) but they are really and truly Ruthless Aggression guys.


Solid post. Repped good sir.

I agree with everything you said, and, as I've mentioned before, I believe the new generation will be built mostly around independent stars like Punk, Bryan, Ambrose, KO, Cesaro and Rollins, along with some PG era holdovers like Cena, Orton, Rhodes, Sheamus, and hopefully Barrett as well.

So far the only bump in my prediction has been the Bryan squash last night, but I have no doubt that he was overcome it and eventually win the wwe title as an aggressive and competitive face and have a long reign, but we'll see when that time actually comes.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*



sharkboy22 said:


> I find it so funny that everytime Cena loses a match people suddenly expect Cena to make this big character change or worse yet pull a heel turn out of his ass. When he joined NEXUS everyone was expecting him to heel,didn't happen. During the CM Punk feud, didn't happen. But this time is different right? Cena lost CLEAN. Nope still ain't gonna make a different. We got bright ass green shirts to sell.
> 
> Cena is just going to come out, smiling like a goofball. Grab a mic and look into the camera and say "Well Rock you beat me. The thing is, while you're gonna spend the rest of the year making movies and promting GI Joe, I'll still be here"
> 
> Then The Rock is gonna come out and say 'John Cena I know it hurts you. It hurts you to not be a man. Because only a man could beat the Great One."
> 
> Then Cena replies with 'You're damn right. It burns me inside. You know what if I can't beat you, then I'm not a man. At Wrestlemania 29, we do the rematch. The rematch these people wanna see, John Cena vs The Rock Part 2!!!!!"
> 
> The Rock says "I'll see you next year, bitch!"
> 
> Then Cena says "Next year sounds great, when you're finished with the Tooth Fairy 2,movie star"
> 
> And then I'll be like "Not this shit again!"


I found this actually amusing. Mostly (and sadly) because this is probably going to be how it happens. I've just learned in most cases to expect the worst from the WWE (with some exceptions).


----------



## the fox

> TheMarkHenry ‏ @TheMarkHenry
> Well nation the rock wearing my t shirt guess he felt guilty for attacking me. Apology accepted.





> heMarkHenry ‏ @TheMarkHenry
> If you don't have it get it,












good move by the rock helping Henry selling more t shirts 
i hope he do the same with other guys it is a good way actually to help those guys


----------



## CMWit

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*



sharkboy22 said:


> Meh, it's kinda funny. But this is one of the few instances where I actually agree with Pyro. Could you imagine another year of more Rock and Cena (more Rock than Cena) hogging the spotlight?
> 
> I wonder if we'll be celebrating the big 40 with Rock this year?
> 
> The problem with Rock/Cena i dragged on for way too long and it never even really peaked. It was the same routine shit over and over week after week. It got to a point where I had zero interest. Another thing that, I expected, killed the momentum was the damn concert entrances. Not to mention the slow paced match. Just no more please.
> 
> Such a shame Cena got the short of the stick for the past year in this feud. Rock screwed him over at Mania and Survior Series, then it got the point where Cena even buried his own damn self with his promos lol.


I think that there may be one saving grace that would allow thsi fued to go another year, the worst part of the fued was the lack of physical confrontations, what 3 in a year (2 rock bottoms, 1 AA)? Having now had a match they could be allowed to beat the shit out of each other during the fued...maybe


----------



## just1988

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*

As much as I want to see Cena get revenge I don't want it to be in a career threatened match though. Nothing quite spoils a match as much as a 100% sure ending and there's no chance Cena is retiring so such an angle would just ruin all the fun of the match.


----------



## Tony Tornado

That shirt is awesome. If I had the money to buy merchandise that's what I'd buy, along with Bryan's shirt.


----------



## Carlito09

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*



SimplyIncredible said:


> No it isnt, its fucking hilarious,


Its not funny . I mean Im saying the "YOU mad bro" thing is played out and stupid like two things I hate.


1: Words like epic FAILED or Owned and MAD bro being used soooo much in almost every thing that something happens to a person. Its just stupid and corny only wack people really think thats kool an funny.

2: Guys putting women as there sigs or profile pic just to show you they like women or get that attention crap.


IDC about Bryan losing or Sheamus winning I think the you mad bro crap is played out.....and cant be taken seriously.


----------



## rockymark94

Get over it, The Rock doesn't need to put every young guy on the roster over, thats the talents,creative, and vince's responsibility.


----------



## Steve.

Plus him and Henry go way back, i'm guessing it was just because they are great friends.


----------



## Dark_Raiden

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> God, I hope not. I can't take another year of this. I mean, if that's what they're planning, and I could very well see it, I understand why Rock went over, but still, enough. Rock won, that's it, let it end. Make a change in Cena's character and move on.


I agree, Rock won, Cena should change character and let it be over.

Also, I'm curious, correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't, at one time, you cite D Bryan as a decent pick for champion with decent charisma and mic skills? Cause I swear you did. I even remember you saying it was better him than Sheamus.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

Stayed up till 4am to watch WrestleMania last night and when I woke up at 7 for school I wasn't even tired because of how buzzing I was from a few hours ago. RAW tonight is going to be awesome I can't wait to see the debut of Lord Tensai and maybe a Brock Lesnar return. Also the main event for next years WrestleMania is going to be announced, definetly staying up for the show tonight I cant wait!


----------



## AlecPure

anyone else excited for the potential debut of Giant Bernard? i know i am, can't wait


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan

For all of you who think you know it all and keep saying Taker nor Trips is booked for tonight, your wrong. On my tv for Raw it says Featured: Undertaker, Rock, John Cena. Gonna be interesting to see what they do with him cause the match wasnt as hyped as youd think if it was his last.


----------



## lukex3

What time does Raw start?


----------



## TJTheGr81

It'll be fun to see people complain when Lesnar doesn't show up.

Only thing I'm really willing to bank on is Lord Tensai showing up tonight. If he does, it'll be interesting to see how many people recognize him and if they chant "A-Train" or something at him.


----------



## AlecPure

Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> For all of you who think you know it all and keep saying Taker nor Trips is booked for tonight, your wrong. On my tv for Raw it says Featured: Undertaker, Rock, John Cena. Gonna be interesting to see what they do with him cause the match wasnt as hyped as youd think if it was his last.


my guide has said the same thing for the last 6 years, even tho rock wasn't around lol.. sometimes it would add Trips or Orton.. but it always kept Taker, Rock and Cena.


----------



## baz182

Is Del Rio due back tonight?


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan

AlecPure said:


> my guide has said the same thing for the last 6 years, even tho rock wasn't around lol.. sometimes it would add Trips or Orton.. but it always kept Taker, Rock and Cena.


Ahhh heck, that sucks lol. Sorry man im just a huge Taker fan and I hate to wait a year again to see him, whether he fights again or not. That exit last night seemed more like a goodbye exit right there, so they could possibly have meant for THAT to be the goodbye... But if someone plans on retiring they should have a segment I hope.


----------



## Welshie

Hope something major happens tonight. I doubt it though :/


----------



## the fox

what is the rock saying at 1:04 to cena ?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

the fox said:


> what is the rock saying at 1:04 to cena ?


I Got You


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

the fox said:


> what is the rock saying at 1:04 to cena ?


clearly looks like 'thank you'.


----------



## the fox

well cena selling there as he never did before!
no doubt this isn't over


----------



## ADR LaVey

As much as I wanted Cena to win, it makes sense that the Rock won. There's more to build off of rather than Cena winning and moving on.

I'm expecting a lot from tonight's Raw. I'm also interested to see what Laurinaitis is going to do; maybe fire all the members of Team Teddy storyline wise.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

baz182 said:


> Is Del Rio due back tonight?


Hopefully.


----------



## AlecPure

Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> Ahhh heck, that sucks lol. Sorry man im just a huge Taker fan and I hate to wait a year again to see him, whether he fights again or not. That exit last night seemed more like a goodbye exit right there, so they could possibly have meant for THAT to be the goodbye... But if someone plans on retiring they should have a segment I hope.


Taker isn't done bro.. he has till atleast Mania 30, before he is gone for good


----------



## whetherby

Cena please don't say "*I lost and I'm STILL HERE*...every night, and The Rock is gone." It will ruin any potential for his character change or potentially good storyline.


----------



## Starbuck

I'll be heading over the arena later on. Roll on RAW!


----------



## joshman82

the fox said:


> what is the rock saying at 1:04 to cena ?


im probably reading into this way too much, but the rock looked disappointed that cena didn't come back in the ring.. and it also looked like cena was thinking, why the fuck did i do this? but i'm probably reading too much into it.


----------



## MatRykiel25

Ready for Raw.Wanting to see how WWE follows up with Raw tonight.They have to start preparing themselves to do a Raw w/o Hunter,HBK,Taker and Rock.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Looking forward to RAW, They have to and I mean have to start getting these guys over. Could be hit n miss for awhile but somethings gotta give.


----------



## fsuizzy

Does anyone else get that Asterpix page when not signed in, when clicking on a blog?


----------



## johnnycakes

joshman82 said:


> im probably reading into this way too much, but the rock looked disappointed that cena didn't come back in the ring.. and it also looked like cena was thinking, why the fuck did i do this? but i'm probably reading too much into it.


it looked like rock said "thank you"


----------



## kokepepsi

So raw is still in miami so lesnar can still show up?


----------



## holt_hogan

Great analogy of Rock coming back to WWE to fight John Cena:

Wrong one. this is the right one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlA2PNLKKI4


----------



## Thepieeater

the fox said:


> what is the rock saying at 1:04 to cena ?


Quick question guys who's the woman, the rock hugs @3:06 on the video clip?
Thanks in advance, whose staying up for Raw tonight?


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1

joshman82 said:


> im probably reading into this way too much, but the rock looked disappointed that cena didn't come back in the ring.. and it also looked like cena was thinking, why the fuck did i do this? but i'm probably reading too much into it.



Naw he did the same thing at Survivor Series.
The 'E' want us to feel sorry for him. It's not working, I can see through it.


----------



## HiddenViolence

I hope The Rock is on RAW tonight.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Rock will be there.

http://www.wwe.com/events/wwe-presents-raw-supershow-12


----------



## Quasi Juice

andersonasshole900 said:


> I hope The Rock is on RAW tonight.


I think it has been reported many times he will be and he definitely _should_ be. If they want to keep interest he needs to be there for the aftermath.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991

AlecPure said:


> my guide has said the same thing for the last 6 years, even tho rock wasn't around lol.. sometimes it would add Trips or Orton.. but it always kept Taker, Rock and Cena.


Is that on Sky Sports?

Because I'm positive The Rock wasn't featured in the details for the show at any point between 2006-2010.


----------



## THANOS

the fox said:


> what is the rock saying at 1:04 to cena ?


He's saying "I got you..bitch"


----------



## Huganomics

This might just be meaningless, but WWE.com just posted an article detailing the events of the first post-Mania Raw shows in the past....and it didn't include Lesnar's debut in 2002 after X8. Hmmmmm.


----------



## The5thknuckles

Is this raw a 3 hour special?


----------



## heyimthemiz

Huganomics said:


> This might just be meaningless, but WWE.com just posted an article detailing the events of the first post-Mania Raw shows in the past....and it didn't include Lesnar's debut in 2002 after X8. Hmmmmm.


Came in here to post that ,Something big is going to go down tonight you can bank on it


----------



## sharkboy22

Oh goodie, even after Mania The Rock would still be hogging the spotlight.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Huganomics said:


> This might just be meaningless, but WWE.com just posted an article detailing the events of the first post-Mania Raw shows in the past....and it didn't include Lesnar's debut in 2002 after X8. Hmmmmm.


Meaningless.

Do people actually think Brock Lesnar is returning? He is not.


----------



## sharkboy22

I don't get why people want Lesnar to return so badly? For him to bail on the company again? The guy's heart was never in wrestling to begin with.

I think Ziggler's is though....


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

The5thknuckles said:


> Is this raw a 3 hour special?


Nope sorry to dissapoint you.


----------



## TheRock316

how much time left till raw?


----------



## John Locke

I'm excited for RAW tonight for the obvious Rock/Cena fallout, but also because now that the Johnny/Teddy angle is over, a bunch of guys are freed up to start new feuds (Dolph, Kofi, Henry, Ryder, etc.) and guys like Del Rio and Christian (and maybe Mysterio) are close to returning. Add in the debut/return of some more guys and there is what seems like a world of possibilities for the rest of the year. 

Really excited to see what's next for Dolph and Kofi.


----------



## AlecPure

TheGreatOne1991 said:


> Is that on Sky Sports?
> 
> Because I'm positive The Rock wasn't featured in the details for the show at any point between 2006-2010.


nope Brighthouse cable.. im in the US, Orlando to be exact


----------



## NewJack's Shank

How would you guys book tonights show?


----------



## SantinosBiggestFan

2 Hours 29 Minutes


----------



## TheRock316

SantinosBiggestFan said:


> 2 Hours 29 Minutes


tx gona sleep

hope to see a huge bombshell on rae


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

WillMark4NewJack said:


> How would you guys book tonights show?


Well we need something big to happen, and I think the debut of Lord Tensai will be that big thing. Also I'd book Johnny to end the brandsplit and the beginning of a war between the two brands.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

optikk sucks said:


> Well we need something big to happen, and I think the debut of Lord Tensai will be that big thing. Also I'd book Johnny to end the brandsplit and the beginning of a war between the two brands.


Thats a good idea. Id love the brand split to just end and stop calling it the RAW supershow.


----------



## dxbender

sharkboy22 said:


> I don't get why people want Lesnar to return so badly? For him to bail on the company again? The guy's heart was never in wrestling to begin with.
> 
> I think Ziggler's is though....


Lesnar was a fan of wrestling, but unlike many WWE stars who used to play football, Lesnar had a shot of making pro football. And when it didn't work out, he knew real fighting would pay way more and its schedule wouldn't be as bad as WWEs.

But now that football is impossible for him to be in, UFC is done. WWE is really his only other choice. Didn't he have a baby a few years ago too? I'm sure he'll want to keep on making some money.


----------



## Mainboy

Really Looking forward to Raw. 

Hopefully the Major announcment of Next's year's WM29 will be Punk vs Austin but i wouldn't be surprised to see Rock vs Cena again.


----------



## Rocky Mark

sharkboy22 said:


> I don't get why people want Lesnar to return so badly? For him to bail on the company again? The guy's heart was never in wrestling to begin with.
> 
> I think Ziggler's is though....


no one cares where his heart is .. for all i care he could take a wiz on vince's office on vince's papers , as long as he shows up on WWE TV 

i'd take a guy who could entertain me and looks legit as hell and brings in a different programming , than a guy who loves wrestling but puts me in a snooze fest anytime he is on my tv 

screw love for the business and screw passion , for the last 8 years the product was abysmal (aside from a year or two) and the locker room was full with people who love the business (although i doubt they'd show if there was no paycheck .. let's not kid ourselves) 

Brock would bring in money and something new to the programming , pure and simple


----------



## Brye

Rocky Mark said:


> no one cares where his heart is .. for all i care he could take a wiz on vince's office on vince's papers , as long as he shows up on WWE TV
> 
> i'd take a guy who could entertain me and looks legit as hell and brings in a different programming , than a guy who loves wrestling but puts me in a snooze fest anytime he is on my tv
> 
> screw love for the business and screw passion , *for the last 8 years the product was abysmal (aside from a year or two)* and the locker room was full with people who love the business (although i doubt they'd show if there was no paycheck .. let's not kid ourselves)
> 
> Brock would bring in money and something new to the programming , pure and simple


Disagreed with that. '04, '05, '06 and '08 were all pretty great. Smackdown in '09, especially the Summer was awesome and '10 and parts of '11. I can agree that most of '07 wasn't special, same with Raw '09.


----------



## The Absolute

Brye said:


> Disagreed with that. '04, '05, '06 and '08 were all pretty great. Smackdown in '09, especially the Summer was awesome and '10 and parts of '11. I can agree that most of '07 wasn't special, same with Raw '09.


The beginning of '07 was great. But after Mania, things started to fall apart.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Brye said:


> Disagreed with that. '04, '05, '06 and '08 were all pretty great. Smackdown in '09, especially the Summer was awesome and '10 and parts of '11. I can agree that most of '07 wasn't special, same with Raw '09.


RAW 09 was actually quite decent imo. The feud between Orton/Legacy and HHH/DX and then Orton and Cena gave us some of the most memorable moments in the last decade. I don't remember much else though. Oh yeah, how can I forget Jerishow?


----------



## RockCold

Really looking forward to the aftermath of Rock/Cena.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

Can't believe I have to choose between this and the UK/Kansas game tonight. Hopefully Lesnar returns tonight but I won't hold my breath for that one. I expect Lord Tensai to debut tonight as well. I think Cena and the Rock will have two more matches: one at Summer Slam and one at Wrestlemania 29. Cena will win the one at Summerslam, and he will cheat to win at Wrestlemania 29 in the main event against the Rock, turning him full-fledged heel until the end of his career when he turns face once again for the last couple years of his career. Lesnar can fight Taker next year. I think tonight must deliver no matter what. A lot of people were disappointed last night at Wrestlemania. I'm not saying it was a bad show by any means, but most of the matches fell flat imo and were just weird. I pray to god that Johnny Ace announces that the brand split is over. It's time to put the final nail in the coffin when it comes to the brand split. There will obviously still be two brands, but with one shared roster just like the old days.


----------



## Coffey

WillMark4NewJack said:


> Thats a good idea. Id love the brand split to just end and stop calling it the RAW supershow.


They should have ended the "brand split" YEARS ago, but, welp, WWE. It is also stupid as fuck to have two world titles...but I guess they care about having two touring house show groups more than their product making sense. Yeah, that sounds about right.


----------



## Carcass

WillMark4NewJack said:


> How would you guys book tonights show?


Have DB use his rematch clause and just beat the living shit out of Sheamus and win back his title.


----------



## attitudEra

lol @ brock lesnar showing up, I won't believe it until i see it, but in my opinion we all are being trolled.


----------



## SantinosBiggestFan

I wish Vince would come out to start Raw and talk about how Raw is being run terribly, then fire John Laurinaitis and while John walks back up the ramp, Santino comes out and gives him the Cobra!


----------



## kokepepsi

Oh guys can we please not bitch about Cena and his smile
I swear to god if this forum goes down becasue of "OMG HE IS NO SELLING LOSING WITH DAT SMILE FUUUU" posts


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

Can't wait to see cena's new rainbow colour.

greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1

L0L Cena's so gonna do his usual troll smile.

I already bet my friend $10 that he will..knowing my luck he will probably come out all serious tonight.


----------



## Mania is Taker

we just get talk and Albert coming out, big deal


----------



## TJTheGr81

kokepepsi said:


> Oh guys can we please not bitch about Cena and his smile
> I swear to god if this forum goes down becasue of "OMG HE IS NO SELLING LOSING WITH DAT SMILE FUUUU" posts


Could you really blame people for being upset with that though? That's one of the biggest issues with Cena. After all the talk about Cena NEEDING to win, and that he'll be damned if Rock "takes my life," him coming out and shrugging it off would be contradicting his own words. 

But hey, Cena does that all the time, so...


----------



## DaftFox

Staying up again for this as i'm off for Easter. Have the left-over food from last night at the ready.

These next few weeks need to grab my interest and make me want to keep watching. Hopefully we see character/storyline developments.


----------



## Scott Button

What time UK is raw on tonight?


----------



## RockCold

Scott Button said:


> What time UK is raw on tonight?


2am boss.


----------



## Plisskin

yeah well, if he does smile im done watching this shit


----------



## Scott Button

RockCold said:


> 2am boss.


Thanks Son.


Whats the lastest on Lesnar, Are we expecting him tonight or not?


----------



## whetherby

MatRykiel25 said:


> Ready for Raw.Wanting to see how WWE follows up with Raw tonight.They have to start preparing themselves to do a Raw w/o Hunter,HBK,Taker and Rock.


Holy S*** I just realized this. We have to start watching Raw WITHOUT HHH, HBK, Taker and The Rock.. 

*DAMN*


----------



## chargebeam

Hall of Fame time!


----------



## Total Package

Pretty excited to see full heel Cena.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

whetherby said:


> Holy S*** I just realized this. We have to start watching Raw WITHOUT HHH, HBK, Taker and The Rock..
> 
> *DAMN*


Huh? Rock is going to be on RAW tonight.


----------



## Total Package

whetherby said:


> Holy S*** I just realized this. We have to start watching Raw WITHOUT HHH, HBK, Taker and The Rock..
> 
> *DAMN*


Yeah, Rock's back. And it's about time they start focusing on the current roster again. You know, guys who will actually matter in a year.


----------



## chrispepper

WWE Insider said:


> The WWE Insider @WWEInsider
> 
> We haven't heard from @JohnCena since his loss to @TheRock at #WrestleMania, and he's nowhere to be found at #Raw.


Hmmm....


----------



## RyanPelley

HE'S JUST A COMMON MAN.

Goodness, Duth-tay looks like he's aged fifty years in the past year.


----------



## holycityzoo

Love the crowd reaction to Jerry using the word "wrestler" lol


----------



## James Curran

Rock will be on RAW tonight celebrating...

I'm not sure about HHH/HBK/Undertaker...

John Laurintious will probley be celebrating...

Sheamus will also probley be there too...

50 minutes until WWE monday night raw. (UK) Cant wait. 

I think


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

I swear Ric Flair is always crying!


----------



## Lucifer34

I usually enjoy the RAW after a Wrestlemania, and I can't see this one being any different. Interested as to what will go down involving the Rock and Cena. I could potentially see Cena challenge the Rock for a rematch at Wrestlemania 29, but hopefully not. If he does challenge the Rock for a rematch, hopefully it's for Summerslam.

I'm also hoping the rumors of Lesnar returning are true. The rumors were for him to return at Wrestlemania 28 last night, but maybe Vince decided to wait until RAW tonight. Hey, anything can happen.


----------



## chargebeam

Can't wait to see Edge's induction.


----------



## UknowWho

WOO!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Flair shooting on his ex!


----------



## KrazyGreen

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81

:lmao Flair talking about his ex was hilarious. Can listen to him talk forever.


FUCK YES, Double A.


----------



## EraOfAwesome

I figured they would cut out the "Please come back" chants and Ric Flair replying "I want to." but I was hoping they wouldn't.


----------



## Carlito09

I hope brock lesnar comes back, that would make WWE alot more interesting.


----------



## Rock316AE

Flair is wrestling GOD! he still can be on TV in WWE so I don't get what Vince want, why not give Ric the GM role? he's perfect for that.


----------



## KrazyGreen

Wrestlers are just naturally more appreciated under the WWE umbrella, at least the legends are, because they have a REAL history with the company. No disrespect to the Indy's or other smaller promotions, but the only two promotions to ever truly show the real worth of their talent are WCW/NWA and the WWF/E.


----------



## the fox

> The WWE Insider ‏ @WWEInsider
> We haven't heard from @JohnCena since his loss to @TheRock at #WrestleMania, and he's nowhere to be found at #Raw.


no john cena?
interesting.


----------



## Rocky Mark

ok this is my scenario 

The Rock enters the ring and addresses the crowd , then suddenly John Cena's music hits and he cuts Rock off , Cena enters the ring with a sour puss on his face and a cold look as if he was meeting his mother-in-law 

Cena's says "congratulations and all that , now i want my rematch" like how batista did to taker in 07 

Rock looks at Cena and says "John Cena .. you came out here and interrupted The Rock in his hometown , you ask the rock for a rematch , the biggest rematch of all time , John Cena and The Rock part two , the second chapter to one of the greatest matches of all time , the second chapter to the GREATEST match of all time , well heres The Rock's answer .. No" 

John Cena clinches his arm and getting more pissed , then he goes "look Rock , i .." 

Rock cuts him off "no you look John , last night , it was magical , it was epic , but it was once .. in a lifetime , last night The Rock achieved everything he had left in WWE , the Rock has beaten Austin , beaten Hogan , and now beaten your ass at Wrestlemania .. Thhe Rock has nothing left to prove , NOTHING .. the rock is here now to entertain the crowd , THE MILLIONS .. AND MILLIONS of the rock's fans , so no john , you and the rock .. once in a lifetime , and that's it" 


John Cena goes hysterical and starts raising his voice "AND WHAT THEN HUH ?! YOU GO BACK TO THE MOVIE SET ?! I NEED THIS ONE .. I'M HERE EVERY WEEK , EVERY GODAMN WEEK AND I'M NOT LETTING YOU TAKE IT ALL AWAY FROM ME AND JUST GO , YOU UNDERSTAND ME ? LOOK AT ME YOU STUPID SON OF A BITCH !! YOU .. ARE GIVING ME THAT REMATCH WHETHER YOU LIKE IT .. OR NOT !!"

The Rock goes into troll mode "Well John Cena , The Rock must say he feels for you , it's tough busting your ass all those years .. only to choke when it matters the most" crowd goes "OOOOOH" 

then rock sarcastically goes "now if you excuse The Rock , he's got bigger fish to fry , maybe The Rock will throw his name in for the WWE title , yeah , after all Cm Punk's been talking smack about me all year maybe it's his time .. since your (points at Cena) time is up" 

at this point Cena snaps and starts attacking The Rock and beating the hell out of him , then either they could have the whole roster coming out to break it up between the two , or have Cena send Rock in a keyfabe injury 


thoughts ?


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*



Dark_Raiden said:


> I agree, Rock won, Cena should change character and let it be over.
> 
> Also, I'm curious, correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't, at one time, you cite D Bryan as a decent pick for champion with decent charisma and mic skills? Cause I swear you did. I even remember you saying it was better him than Sheamus.


Well, if I did, his heel run changed that. I've always said I'm open to second opinions, depending on how a talent does at the particular time, and Bryan was far more in his element as a face. As a heel, not even close, he's fucking boring beyond belief.


----------



## hazuki

Cena's smile is gone yall.


----------



## NathWFC

the fox said:


> no john cena?
> interesting.


There is a god!


----------



## chargebeam

Will there be subtitles for Mike Tyson's speech?


----------



## Creepy Crawl

Please, after all of what went down last night please follow up on the aftermath, and try and have it make a bit of sense,lol. Oh, and one more thing, please dont waste time on a Post-WM Raw with a Divas _match_.


----------



## Freeloader

Rock won't sell an injury, everyone knows where he'd be going. Pointless to try to convince people otherwise. 

Cena sucks, hope he doesn't appear tonight. Zero reason for him to be there.


----------



## UknowWho

lolhbk


----------



## H

This interaction between Trips and HBK is hilarious. "Whoop-POW!!"


----------



## TJTheGr81

:lmao :lmao Trips and Shawn


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Cena is writing his loser speech, the loser.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

chargebeam said:


> Will there be subtitles for Mike Tyson's speech?


I dunno about subtitles, but it'll probably need a translator.


----------



## UknowWho

was that porno music in the background?
lol


----------



## EraOfAwesome

Rock316AE said:


> Flair is wrestling GOD! he still can be on TV in WWE so I don't get what Vince want, why not give Ric the GM role? he's perfect for that.


:fpalm

He's still under contract to TNA...you think he just made the decision to show up and then did it? No. WWE had to get permission from TNA.


----------



## Marv95

Freeloader said:


> Rock won't sell an injury, everyone knows where he'd be going. Pointless to try to convince people otherwise.


He sold an injury(or a near vehicular homicide) when he went to film The Scorpion King in 2002. It won't be unheard of to sell an injury again.


----------



## UknowWho

I think Booker is the only one that understands him lmao


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*

Jesus Chris give it a rest, THERE WILL BE NO REMATCH. The feud went on for a year, IT'S OVER. If they tried a rematch no one would give 2 shits.

Rock is only confirmed to Wrestle next year at Mania 29, you think they'd waste that on another match with Cena? Get real


----------



## Creepy Crawl

They really need to start something BIG tonight IMO. Last year they kicked it off with the Cena v Rock match. I need something that makes me wanna keep watching.


----------



## Rock316AE

:lmao Tyson, I need the full HOF.


----------



## EraOfAwesome

They should have showed this on Saturday, all the casuals who don't know it's pre-taped are thinking Cena is just laughing off his loss last night, which won't look good if they go for a heel turn or anything.


----------



## Mainboy

the fox said:


> no john cena?
> interesting.


Very Interesting


----------



## KrazyGreen

UknowWho said:


> I think Booker is the only one that understands him lmao


Don't forget about Mark Henry. King Bookah! would have frowned at that speech by that squire.


----------



## TJTheGr81

Rock316AE said:


> :lmao Tyson, I need the full HOF.


:lmao Totally, that was a snippet and it was hilarious.


----------



## pewpewpew

No Ron Simmons?

damn


----------



## EraOfAwesome

Marv95 said:


> He sold an injury(or a near vehicular homicide) when he went to film The Scorpion King in 2002. It won't be unheard of to sell an injury again.


Not many people knew that's what he was leaving for back the, everyone knows he's a movie star now, it's what most of this feud has been about.

It wouldn't work, for anyone.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz

The fuck was Tyson saying? lol I might tear up at Edge's speech.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

I'm a fan of Cena and all, but if he comes out tonight smiling like an idiot no selling the match last night, I'll be pissed.


----------



## slimsellout

Is Brock gonna be there tonight?


----------



## holycityzoo

Seriously, bring Tyson on RAW and just give him a mic for 2 hours


----------



## TJTheGr81

DAMN!


----------



## SharpshooterSmith

I just don't want everyone to get their hopes up and be disappointed, but it should be a good show. RAW the night after WrestleMania is usually pretty big. Last year, it was announced that John Cena would face The Rock. This year? I have no clue what's going to happen, but I can't wait to see what happens next for the members of Team Johnny and what, if anything, happens with the midcard, tag team and divas titles.


----------



## the fox

okay they are building something with this article i hope it goes in the right direction and finally a chane in cena character is happening
http://www.wwe.com/shows/wrestlemania/28/whats-next-for-john-cena-after-wrestlemania


> "I think he's probably a little confused," former WWE competitor Dean Malenko said. "There are likely a million emotions going around in his head. He might be feeling that he let people down, and maybe even let himself down."





> As far as his state of mind, he's gotta be upset about it, because I know he really wanted to win," said WWE Superstar Kofi Kingston. "But he can only blame himself for it. He tried to showboat at the last minute and it didn't work out."





> Nobody goes into a match thinking that they're going to lose. If they do, they've already lost," said WWE Hall of Famer Arn Anderson. "Simple fact is: Cena was very confident going in."





> "For Cena, he's always said it: he's not going anywhere," DeMott said. "Maybe this is the kick in the ass he needs for a new gameplan. They may have just awoken a sleeping lion."


----------



## KrazyGreen

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> God, I hope not. I can't take another year of this. I mean, if that's what they're planning, and I could very well see it, I understand why Rock went over, but still, enough. Rock won, that's it, let it end. Make a change in Cena's character and move on.


This. 

"Once in a lifetime" should be just that. 

Like Tyrion said, make a change in Cena's character, if they don't do it now, which is the perfect time, they likely never will.


----------



## holycityzoo

Foo Fighters should do all the music for WWE. They can do epic, pop, heavy, any kind of music. David Grohl is a genius. 

This video is awesome


----------



## chrispepper

they just keep getting my hopes up for a heel turn even when I know they'll never do it


----------



## slimsellout

hope brock appears tonight


----------



## KrazyGreen

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*



sharkboy22 said:


> I find it so funny that everytime Cena loses a match people suddenly expect Cena to make this big character change or worse yet pull a heel turn out of his ass. When he joined NEXUS everyone was expecting him to heel,didn't happen. During the CM Punk feud, didn't happen. But this time is different right? Cena lost CLEAN. Nope still ain't gonna make a different. We got bright ass green shirts to sell.
> 
> Cena is just going to come out, smiling like a goofball. Grab a mic and look into the camera and say "Well Rock you beat me. The thing is, while you're gonna spend the rest of the year making movies and promting GI Joe, I'll still be here"
> 
> Then The Rock is gonna come out and say 'John Cena I know it hurts you. It hurts you to not be a man. Because only a man could beat the Great One."
> 
> Then Cena replies with 'You're damn right. It burns me inside. You know what if I can't beat you, then I'm not a man. At Wrestlemania 29, we do the rematch. The rematch these people wanna see, John Cena vs The Rock Part 2!!!!!"
> 
> The Rock says "I'll see you next year, bitch!"
> 
> Then Cena says "Next year sounds great, when you're finished with the Tooth Fairy 2,movie star"
> 
> And then I'll be like "Not this shit again!"


That entire scenario would be horrible. The satire in this post is amusing, and I hope the company see's it the way most rest of us do, which isn't to milk it. They've already milked it, it's time to move on and get super creative with super Cena.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Absolutely exhausted, but staying up. This better deliver.


----------



## Conor?

Folks, tonight were all 'bout to witness something epic. Drew McIntyre and mason Ryan will both enter a rocket ship, literally pushing them straight to the fucking moon Hopefully anyway


----------



## EraOfAwesome

lol...


WWE Insider: Cena is nowhere to be found.
Michael Cole: Both Rock and Cena will be with us tonight.


Way to fucking go, Cole.


----------



## Nuski

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, if I did, his heel run changed that. I've always said I'm open to second opinions, depending on how a talent does at the particular time, and Bryan was far more in his element as a face. As a heel, not even close, he's fucking boring beyond belief.


Which means you hate his character, not Daniel Bryan himself. Anyway, on topic, there will probably be no rematch.


----------



## UknowWho

ONE MORE MATCH!


----------



## Steve.

chrispepper said:


> they just keep getting my hopes up for a heel turn even when I know they'll never do it


 Cena doesn't really need a heel turn, he just needs to get serious and stop acting like a goofy dumbass each week, at the moment i would take that over a full on heel turn, maybe later on in the year/early next year he can go more towards being a heel but he can get some good and much needed character development being serious at first before finishing it off with a possible heel turn. 

In my opinion of course.


----------



## chargebeam

EraOfAwesome said:


> lol...
> 
> 
> WWE Insider: Cena is nowhere to be found.
> Michael Cole: Both Rock and Cena will be with us tonight.
> 
> 
> Way to fucking go, Cole.


Michael Cole... fpalm


----------



## TJTheGr81

Orton is so fucking drunk :lmao :lmao


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Edge is a top bloke.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

Even at an HoF induction Edge's music hits and I get goose bumps!


----------



## SharpshooterSmith

Man, as a fan, this is such a great moment for me. Edge & Christian are my two all time favorite wrestlers. I have followed their whole careers and they've both been so successful. It's such a great feeling. I'm very sad that Edge had to retire before he was ready, but I'm glad he got to accomplish everything he wanted to and could go out on top, with his best friend and partner inducting him into the WWE Hall of Fame. Man, that's a story that you just can't write. So thankful for every single one of the memories he left me and everyone else. Thank you, Edge, indeed.


----------



## TJTheGr81

He's marking out over it...I love it, he's such a fan.


----------



## ShaggyK

Who's ready for Cena to open the show talk for 20 minutes and the WWE Champion to get 5 minutes at the end of the first hour?




Seriously thought I'm cautiously excited for RAW


----------



## Until May

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Hopefully.



hopefully not!


----------



## UknowWho

hey its rhyno


----------



## NoyK

God, I'm so hyped for this RAW. I can't wait to see what this "huge announcement" is.


----------



## magusnova

Here we go!


----------



## Slam_It

Missed the Hall of Fame cause of work. Worth downloading later right?


----------



## slimsellout

LETS GO BROCK


----------



## chargebeam

Wow, that Edge speech is so touching.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

That was sad to see, welling up.


----------



## omaroo

Man so pumped for raw, cant wait to see what rock say,this will be the last time we will see him for a while.


----------



## holycityzoo

Damn, right Edge!! Foo Fighters all day


----------



## AlwaysBrave

:lmao Edge is fucking awesome.


----------



## UknowWho

here we go


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

The WWE Insider ‏ @WWEInsider
We haven't heard from @JohnCena since his loss to @TheRock at #WrestleMania, and he's nowhere to be found at #Raw.

this could get goood!

Die John Superman Cena aka Mr Stale


----------



## NoyK

HERE WE GOOO. :mark:

Edit: Oooohh, classic locker room shot.


----------



## pewpewpew

I want those socks


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

TIME FOR RAW


----------



## Headliner

Here we go.


----------



## slimsellout

lol, school assembly!


----------



## ShaggyK

Dem Bellas


----------



## Jepo

Big Johnny starting the show like a boss.


----------



## Rustee

Yes Johnny!


----------



## TJTheGr81

BLACK REF IN THE BACKGROUND FUCK YEAH


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Titus O'Neil sighting.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Nuclear heat for Ace.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Here we go everyone...


----------



## magusnova

Here comes the powertrip.


----------



## Steve.

Go on Johnny!


----------



## EuropaEndlos

God, I love Johnny Ace!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

damnit edge, making me cry.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Alicia Fox looking fineeee


----------



## TripleG

Did The McMahon Helmsley Regime gathered the whole roster? 

Oh wait, its not 2000.


----------



## Ruck_Fules

Leave it to Punk to be the rebel.


----------



## Falkono

So how many finishers will Punk take tonight and still win? He did 4 last night. SuperPunk is in da house! We had Hogan, then we had Cena, now we have Punk!! Woot....


----------



## hazuki

PUNK!


----------



## NoyK

This is AE'sque. I love it.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

Hmmm... Santino to retain while a Dolph/Swagger feud breaks out, leading to a split with Vickie? (please let it be so!!)


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Punk crashes the party. Love it.


----------



## trekster

johnny rules.


----------



## RyanPelley

You're Pretty Good said:


> damnit edge, making me cry.


Same. I was fine until he talked about his mom. Shed some tears there.

But damn, Ziggler is so badass! You all know it.


----------



## John Locke

Punk vs. Henry for the title tonight.


----------



## Headliner

People power?


----------



## -XERO-

People power. lol


----------



## VRsick

i like this era


----------



## attitudEra

people power era bitch boo yaa!!!


----------



## lightfm

and the hunt for the titles begins for team JOHNNY!


----------



## chrispepper

the People power era :lmao


----------



## ShaggyK

lulz the PP era


----------



## holycityzoo

lol I love the heels clapping and faces looking pissed


----------



## TJTheGr81

People Power? What's wrong with the Era of Excitement?


----------



## RatedR10

Mark Henry vs. CM Punk is a match that could've happened on a PPV at one time with solid build.


----------



## magusnova

I smell a funkasaurus/santino team up!


----------



## Sarcasm1

PEOPLE POWER


----------



## watts63

The People Power era? Kaaaaaay.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Heels applaud.

Faces look wary.


----------



## RockCold

I'm going to love Johnny as GM of both shows. People Power Era Begins!


----------



## Rustee

Guess Jericho is truly gone?


----------



## KrazyGreen

RIP PG Era

Welcome..

People Power Era?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

:lmao Toolbox? Oh Punk, you're so hilariously lame sometimes.


----------



## GonGetGot

cant wait til they get rid of that damn nickleback song


----------



## Choke2Death

I'm purely watching to see what Cena is up to. If he doesn't turn up, this will be a waste of time. The Rock being there makes up a bit for that, though.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

This is great. lol


----------



## Pasab

MidlifeCrisis said:


> Hmmm... Santino to retain while a Dolph/Swagger feud breaks out, leading to a split with Vickie? (please let it be so!!)


Let's hope so !


----------



## ABrown

Punk V. Henry?


----------



## Headliner

I hate this seven second delay.


----------



## Steve.

People Power > Attitude Era! GO JOHNNY GOOOOOOO!

EDIT: ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QuietStormBlood

People Power..........yeah umm very creative


----------



## RatedR10

People Power era? LOL I love it!


----------



## RyanPelley

FUCK YEAH! THE GREAT ONE!


----------



## Mainboy

Rock!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

YES!!!!! THE ROCK!!!!


----------



## Liniert

HUGE pop for Rock!


----------



## TripleG

THE ROCK!!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81

DAT POP. THE MOTHERFUCKIN VICTORIOUS GREAT ONE


----------



## Headliner

Good way to open the show with Rock.


----------



## RockCold

ROCKY!!!!!!


----------



## NoyK

YESSSSSSS ROCK!!!! :mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:


----------



## Rustee

Damn, nice pop for Rocky.


----------



## magusnova

Rematch please!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

ROCKY POP POP POP ROCKY


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

ROCK IS HERE!


----------



## Theproof

Suck it Cena fans!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hazuki

Great reaction for the Rock!


----------



## RiverFenix

Who was the black guy next to Justin Gabriel behind Punk in the skit?


----------



## KrazyGreen

And THE GREAT ONE IS HERE!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Rock is actually on Raw tonight this is gonna be so awesome when he rubs in his win.


----------



## Choke2Death

THE ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VRsick

ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY


----------



## holycityzoo

What a pop, holy shit!


----------



## UknowWho

SHIT JUST GOT REAL


----------



## RatedR10

Here's Rocky!

Damn...DAT POP!


----------



## LVblizzard

Amazing pop for Rocky.


----------



## kokepepsi

didn't expect that
OH SHIT HERE COMES THE PAIN


----------



## RyanPelley

Rock really likes those jeans...


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

Rock walks out, forum explodes...yep, seems about right.


----------



## Rock316AE

The GOAT, HUGE pop.


----------



## ShaggyK

He's come back, and he's never going away again.



No, really....he's serious this time.......at least for 2 weeks.........maybe


----------



## watts63

There goes Cena's "I'm still here after Wrestlemania" speech.


----------



## John Locke

The Great One.


----------



## Mike`

dat pop


----------



## Ruck_Fules

GonGetGot said:


> cant wait til they get rid of that damn nickleback song


A new set and everything to go with it. That WWE logo on the pyramid is pretty lame. I miss the days of curtains and giant fists.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*

Rock vs Brock vs Mania 29, I'm caling it


----------



## RemoteControlled

He must have a plane to catch


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Please trash Cena mercilessly.


----------



## Headliner

I forgot they normally do the show after Mania in the same city.


----------



## messi

amazing pop


----------



## QuietStormBlood

Rock trolls everyone

picks up mic says "bye" leaves

never seen again


----------



## Jeffy

Seems exhausted and kinda sad for leaving.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

The Rock did the world a huge favor last night.


----------



## TripleG

Jesus. They be lovin Rocky!


----------



## Huganomics

Let's see how they explain a star of yesteryear going over the star of today on the grandest stage of 'em all, because that just makes so much sense.


----------



## Theproof

Why doesn't he open up with "Finally The Rock Has Come Back" anymore?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I bet -$100 that Brock didn't sign and isn't going to appear on the show.


----------



## watts63

Nothing on his arm this time lol.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

IS THIS THE SAME CITY? WTF


----------



## TJTheGr81

"YOU STILL GOT IT!" Fuckin' right.


----------



## NikkiSixx

Well this crowd is excited.


----------



## kokepepsi

LOL HE BLEW uP YOU MARKS
still got it though


----------



## Jeffy

I want this kinda crod with every show and every maineventer  it used to be the norm.


----------



## Ruck_Fules

Turn Rocky heel!!!

Wait, Rock shows up and goes from non-wrestler to most popular face in the company. He beat John Cena at WrestleMania (who Vince sees as his top face performer). Who the fuck does Rock need to beat down to turn heel?


----------



## pewpewpew

nice crowd


----------



## Arya Dark

*Punk is pretty terrible when he tries to be funny. I don't know why he continues to do that.*


----------



## SP103

You still got it chants should be reserved for the 50+ year old guys who can still do it. If Rock didn't have it...that was be a sad sack of shit.


----------



## ShaggyK

Arrive.

Beat Cena.

Leave.


----------



## RemoteControlled

Who is this "we" Rock is talking about?!


----------



## MJG93

This crowd is hot as hell.


----------



## Mikey2690

Crowd are awesome.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Man I would love to be there tonight. If they are this loud on TV I can imagine how loud they are in person.


----------



## I drink and I know things

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Who was the black guy next to Justin Gabriel behind Punk in the skit?


I think you mean Percy Watson


----------



## Whitem0nkey

HOME


----------



## cmp25

Crowd is awesome.


----------



## RyanPelley

SP103 said:


> You still got it chants should be reserved for the 50+ year old guys who can still do it. If Rock didn't have it...that was be a sad sack of shit.


Well for having his 2nd match in 8 years, he looked pretty damn great.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

THIS CROWD Hates Cena


----------



## Jeffy

SP103 said:


> You still got it chants should be reserved for the 50+ year old guys who can still do it. If Rock didn't have it...that was be a sad sack of shit.


Rock didn't wrestle for 7 years... Jericho diddn't wrestle year and a half and had noticeable ring rust


----------



## greendude11

haha, JHC moment


----------



## magusnova

Its good to see the Rock giving props.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

MJG93 said:


> This crowd is hot as hell.


We'll see how hot they are when someone other than the Rock is in the ring.


----------



## Arya Dark

*lol they deleted "christ" :lmao*


----------



## watts63

They censored Christ? Sweet Jesus...


----------



## lightfm

this forum needs a new server man,it can't handle the great one


----------



## kokepepsi

hate this cena suckfest
what is this


----------



## Diegetes

HERE COMES THE PAIN


----------



## attitudEra

NOOO rock don't kiss his fucking ass.


----------



## Peapod

Still can't believe Rock went over Cena, awesome.


----------



## Ruck_Fules

Crowd chants Cena Sucks and I thought they changed CM Punk. I could only wish for that promo throwdown.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Fuck this mutual respect bullshit.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

No saying Christ on tv? Fuck this country.


----------



## Jeffy

Rock = clear face
Cena = Tweener
Atleast in this feud


----------



## chrispepper

Is this promo going anywhere? :L


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

i smell a heel turn...


----------



## TripleG

JHC chant? Rock is spreading Christianity now! Ha ha. 

But why is Rock sucking up to Cena?


----------



## hazuki

This is great.


----------



## Huganomics

Religious group statement being released in 3,2,1.....


----------



## UknowWho

Lol


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Please stay Rock!


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Rock saved WM.


----------



## -XERO-

The Rock is the man.


----------



## Ruck_Fules

CFL don't want your ass!


----------



## ShaggyK

*cough* Donovan McNabb *cough*


----------



## MillionDollarProns

JESUS ISNT PG


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

:lmao legendary statement there haha


----------



## EuropaEndlos

attitudEra said:


> NOOO rock don't kiss his fucking ass.


Yeah I hate these segments... Seems out of character, here is how I really feel, while I was bashing Cena in character a few weeks ago... What da hail?


----------



## RemoteControlled

We heard this 6 weeks ago cmon


----------



## SP103

Ok.. Enough... WM28 is in the books.. Move on to our Turd Time Champion (And soon to be Turd Crown Winner) Sheamus, or Punk.. Something.


----------



## slimsellout

Just The Beginning

that means Brock vs Rock at WM 29


----------



## I drink and I know things

LadyCroft said:


> *lol they deleted "christ" :lmao*


I thought that was Pontius Pilate...but I don't know the Bible very well.


----------



## Headliner

:lol at the YES chants.


----------



## RockCold

Just the beginning YES YES YES YES YES!!


----------



## MJG93

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## hazuki

what are they chanting LOL.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

YES chants are the new What?


----------



## -XERO-

lmao


----------



## greendude11

Apparently nobody knew that "Christ" most likely gets censored on TV, atleast in the US.

I knew that from watching old Robot Chicken episodes.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

They are chanting "YES"

Epic win!


----------



## Griselda

This crowd is fucking great.


----------



## GCA-FF

YES! Chants. :lmao


----------



## Shaddw

This crowd is awesome


----------



## Dr. Jones

This crowd is foaming at the mouth for the Rock. This is great!


----------



## Nuski

YES chant


----------



## UknowWho

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## thecuttingedge

yes yes yes yes


----------



## MysticRVD

Marked for the YES chant


----------



## Tedious

I hope the Yes becomes a thing now


----------



## NoyK

YES! CHANTS, ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME! LMFAO!


----------



## cavs25

Ohh damn YES! chants O_O
Bryan is big!


----------



## TJTheGr81

"YES! YES! YES! YES!" Holy fuck, this crowd is unreal right now.


----------



## TripleG

Rock = Please Wrestle at Wrestlemania 29. I might be going next year and I would love to see you in a match.


----------



## Borias

I'll believe he stays when I see it.


----------



## RatedR10

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!

Oh my god, I love this!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

The WWE Insider ‏ @WWEInsider
As #Raw begins, @JohnCena's locker room remains empty. http://pic.twitter.com/CeJTUW1Y


^iv got a feeling we will get a am still here moment

WWE Creative ‏ @WWE_Creative
We also want to thank the millions...and millions...of dollars @TheRock brought in #RAWTonight


WWE Creative ‏ @WWE_Creative
This @TheRock guy might have a future in this industry #RAWTonight


YES YES YES


----------



## Huganomics

Remember when he said that he was "never leaving again"...and then left? Yeah.


----------



## MajinTrunks

lol @ the Daniel Bryan "yes" chants during a Rock promo.


----------



## AlwaysBrave

Best crowd ever!


----------



## Ruck_Fules




----------



## Bob the Jobber

HAHA "John Cena fan" HAHAH


----------



## AndreL

Rashad Evans and Rampage were bashing each other for a year and after the fight they both showed mutual respect to the other. You settle it in the ring, then you move on!


----------



## John Locke

lol.


----------



## watts63

God, I hope Daniel Bryan comes out tonight.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

LMAO!!!

This is a great segment.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

God fucking dammit, Dolph Ziggler is hot.


----------



## TripleG

"And that was a dude too....oh you're a John Cena fan". LOL!


----------



## Hibachi

this crowd is epic!!!!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

AHAHA the Rock is so clever.


----------



## Germ Incubator

Just let this man talk for two hours.


----------



## Myst

Yes! chants > all other chants.


----------



## Peapod

Crowd is shit hot so far.


----------



## Ekia

OMFG "A John Cena Fan" funniest line this year


----------



## TheGreatOne1991

AWESOME promo right now.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Yes!


----------



## Headliner

Another YES chant. Hilarious.


----------



## -XERO-

*YES!*


----------



## ABrown

Yes! chants are crazy :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi

the yes chants are killing me


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Did I just hear Daniel Bryan "YES" chants in the middle of a fucking Rock promo?!?


----------



## NoyK

This crowd deserves a slammy.


----------



## RatedR10

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! 

...again! OMG! Bryan is huge!


----------



## MajinTrunks

I hope the WWE is listening lol. Keep pushing Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

This is the best crowd I've heard in foreverrrrrr.


----------



## John Locke

Oh shit!!!!!


----------



## magusnova

Oh shit!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

This could be the whole show and I'd love it.

More YES chants. Oh my goodness.


----------



## Joel

OMFG!


----------



## Duberry

Daniel Bryan has created the new "WHAT" chant

i love it.


----------



## greendude11

Daniel Bryan to come out to feud with Rock.

God, that'd be awesome.


----------



## MJG93

Oh Shit! It just got real now.


----------



## TripleG

HOLY SHIT!!!! ROCK VS. CM PUNK!!!!


----------



## RyanPelley

Holy shit, this is awesome!!!


----------



## Headliner

Rock going for the title? No way.


----------



## lightfm

ohhhhhhh


----------



## RockCold

yessss! WWE CHAMPION OMG YES


----------



## VRsick

YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## PacoAwesome

Fuckin' loving these Yes chants.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

OWOWOW WTF MARKING OUT


----------



## Choke2Death

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!

LOL.


----------



## dynamite452

The yes chants are killing me :lmao

Rock is on fire


----------



## chrispepper

Punk Rock Summerslam lets do this!


----------



## Cheap Shot

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!! WWE CHAMPION!!!!!!


----------



## Jeffy

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAH!


----------



## hazuki

THESE YES CHANTS ARE KILLING ME.
D BRYAN SO OVER.


----------



## Whitem0nkey

CM/rock nice!


----------



## RemoteControlled

Rock you would have to show up all year to be champion though :O


----------



## Nuski

YES again!


----------



## Shaddw

YES YES YES!


----------



## Hibachi

goosebumps when he said champion !!!


----------



## Night King

this is fucking awesome


----------



## TheGreatOne1991

HOLY SHIT


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Ruck_Fules said:


>


Fans chanting YES to The Rock.


----------



## -XERO-

*YES!*


----------



## TJTheGr81

THESE YES CHANTS ARE MAKING ME SO HAPPY.

He said "WWE Champion?!" That's a HUGE PROMISE, man.


----------



## KrazyGreen

The Rock, OWNING LIVES WORLDWIDE, WOWOWOWOWOW GREATEST PROMO OF THE YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NoyK

NO WAY!!!!!!!!!! I'M FUCKING RUNNING ARROUND MY HOME CELEBRATING LIKE SANTINO! 
YES!


----------



## slimsellout

Problem with Brock Lesnar vs The Rock, is that its not unique like Cena/Rock.

Brock already beat The Rock clean at Summerslam 2002.


----------



## KietKudi

WHAT!?


----------



## SpeedStick

WWE Champion AGAIN????????????????????


----------



## will94

And it becomes immediately clear why they BURRRRRRIED Bryan last night, they wanted to give his catchphrase and chant to The Rock.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

A hot crowd makes all the difference. Rock feeds off it so well.

I'm fucking tingling right now.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Rock vs. Punk? 

MAKE IT HAPPEN!!!

YES!!!! YES!!! YES!!!! YES!!!


----------



## ABrown

great promo by Rock!

future WWE Champ?


----------



## Duberry

That was the best Rock promo since the night he came back.


----------



## QuietStormBlood

damn The Rock just made me wet...............lmao


----------



## Jigsaw

Did he just...?


----------



## Mikey2690

I'd be willing to place money that doesn't happen.


----------



## RatedR10

The Rock vs. CM Punk!? Holy shit, please!


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

tell me you didnt get chills when he said that and did the eyebrow into the camera

that is why rocky is a legend


----------



## MillionDollarProns

ROCK VS PUNK???? YES YES YES YES


----------



## lightfm

goosebumps


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

What an incredible promo, follow that roster!

LOL at Great One stealing Bryan's catchphrase.


----------



## RD25

Wow this crowd is hot


----------



## Mister Hands

These yes chants just remind me of when Jericho said if you see something you said in a sign the next week, you're doing something right. This is that, times a thousand.


----------



## trekster

That woman just had an orgasm.


----------



## RiverFenix

Rock will get a call from GLAAD


----------



## Master Dater

Fucking hell, is Daniel Bryan really that over?


----------



## pwlax8

RemoteControlled said:


> Rock you would have to show up all year to be champion though :O


Wishful thinking, but I wonder if that means The Rock is coming back maybe not full time, but definitely making more appearances throughout the year


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

So, CM Punk v Rock at Summerslam.


----------



## MysticRVD

DAT MUSIC


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I wonder who The Rock will face for the WWE Championship at sometime in the next year. Probably Cena will win it off of Jericho or some heel down the line.


----------



## lhama

So is he comming back more regular?


----------



## kokepepsi

lol at serial killer music


----------



## Choke2Death

YES! JOHN CENA IS HERE!


----------



## NathWFC

Fucking incredible promo and atmosphere. Absolutely loved it.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Santino is so god damn over it's not even funny.


----------



## ElTerrible

Well if that storyline wasn´t at least a year, Punk would have come out.


----------



## Disciple514

Pure electricity. The hot crowd and the yes chant. I can't ask for more.


----------



## Amber B

It won't be Rock vs Punk. Punk will drop it before that even happens and whoever has that title will face Rocky.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Daniel Bryan is a legend in the making IMO


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

QuietStormBlood said:


> damn The Rock just made me wet...............lmao


aGREED

We don't have the heart to tell @TheRock that those "Yes" chants are for WWEDanielBryan


----------



## kimino

It obviously wont be rock vs punk


----------



## HiddenViolence

The Rock as WWE champion again what the hell?


----------



## holycityzoo

If The Rock put's over Punk, that might put Punk on Cena's level of popularity and superstardom


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Master Dater said:


> Fucking hell, is Daniel Bryan really that over?


Wait until WWE goes to a smark town. I expect YES chants to blow up.


----------



## ABrown

I don't care if he's over, please take the belt off this clown


----------



## Ruck_Fules

PUNK V ROCK!!!!

PROMO FLAME WAR!!!

At least Punk can pull off being a heel and do it willingly.


----------



## thegame2432

The Yes chants just show how bad the WWE dropped the ball with the Bryan/Sheamus match last night.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Awesome opening promo.


----------



## Fabregas

What a crowd... That is why I'm so glad The Rock won. People are genuinely happy.

It's like The Rock just saved everyone from John Cena. He's a hero right now.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

holy crap I miss crowds like this.


----------



## attitudEra

oh my god why does he fucking walk to the ring like that? I don't see why so many people on here like this little douche.


----------



## magusnova

Santino should retain here.


----------



## Rock316AE

This is one of the greatest promos of all time, lol fucking amazing and the crowd is ON FUCKING FIRE! only The Great One, now Lesnar winning the title and Rock/Brock 2!!


----------



## TJTheGr81

I fucking love you, Miami. For the "Yes" chants, for that whole segment, I love you. Rock says he'll be WWE Champion, though? BIG claim.


----------



## Nuski

Rock/Punk? I'm game


----------



## Jacare

"YES!" chants are awesome.


----------



## Peapod

Definitely the best promo since Rock's return.


----------



## sesshomaru

Rock/Cena for the WWE title


----------



## black_napalm

love that the crowd is this much behind DB. fantastic! show em what's up. the chants + incredible promo + rock going big for title = amazing start


----------



## SP103

A+ crowd tonight. 

We'll see Rock again.. uhhh.. in June probably.


----------



## -XERO-

Headliner said:


> Rock going for the title? No way.


*YES!* way.


----------



## Redrox

Amazing Rock promo to open and I'd love to see him as champion once again!


----------



## Jeffy

Oh man, Rock was truly THE ROCK this time, this whole feud feeled like a baggage that was slowing him down (and he was always much better in light hearted feuds and short term ones)


----------



## Your_Solution

I hope that crowd can stay hot now that Rock has left. Obv they'll boo Cena to hell whenever he shows up


----------



## CaptainCharisma2

NathWFC said:


> Fucking incredible promo and atmosphere. Absolutely loved it.


100% agree. Great promo and can't wait to see where they go with him going after the wwe belt. Who will it be....


----------



## gaco

omg... wwe will trademark the word YES!


----------



## Ruck_Fules

Time to watch the most over jobber in the WWE currently get buried and still get cheered.


----------



## Cheap Shot

Anyone think Bryan's burial is going to result in massive fan support for him? I think most fans recognize he was screwed over in WM.


----------



## Master Dater

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Wait until WWE goes to a smark town. I expect YES chants to blow up.


I'm going to laugh my ass off when Sheamus gets booed out of the building or drowned out by yes chants tonight.


----------



## kokepepsi

Cena/Rock should have been for the strap


----------



## Rock316AE

Fabregas said:


> What a crowd... That is why I'm so glad The Rock won. People are genuinely happy.
> *
> It's like The Rock just saved everyone from John Cena. He's a hero right now.*


Exactly, that was ATTITUDE ERA crowd, epic promo, epic moment to close an amazing week of Rock. Thank You Rock. That's it.


----------



## RD25

Cena will win title and call out the Rock for a mania rematch for the title.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Master Dater said:


> Fucking hell, is Daniel Bryan really that over?


Yes, but it's also a great chant too.


----------



## KietKudi

Damn this crowd is hot tonight! Love it!


----------



## Nuski

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Peapod

Daniel Bryan to get some justice tonight. He is the true best wrestler in the world.


----------



## Whitem0nkey

CM will beat rock to put him over


----------



## slimsellout

gaco said:


> omg... wwe will trademark the word YES!


Too bad Daniel Bryan stole the "YES" chant from UFC fighter Diego Sanchez who has been using that as his trademark before and after fights for the past few years. He yells "YES" repeatedly as he is making his entrance, before his fight and after he wins.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Rock vs. Punk trending worldwide. That's pretty cool. Me want.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

gaco said:


> omg... wwe will trademark the word YES!


YES YES YES YES YES YES YES they will


----------



## greendude11

Santino vs. Ziggler, good match or okay match with screwy finish.

I wonder how Santino learned to walk like that.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett

hopefully Ziggler gets the belt back its been irrelevant since he lost it .


----------



## RatedR10

That promo was 1) the best promo Rock cut since he returned IMO and 2) indicative just how over D-Bryan is. Give Daniel Bryan a REAL push, dammit!


----------



## Headliner

Santino's going to retain. Ziggler don't need the title and I just can't see Swagger actually winning. I'm guessing Ziggler and Swagger cost each other the match.


----------



## UknowWho

Great promo by the Rock best since he came back last year


----------



## Pasab

Because you really thought the Yes chants were about Bryan ?! :lmao


----------



## "Dashing" CJ

I can only imagine the threads we would see on this forum if they did Rock vs. Punk


----------



## Joseph29

This crowd is electric tonight! (at least they were during that Rock segment)


----------



## QuietStormBlood

having a roof makes it all much more better, imagine Mania with a roof, the place would've exploded during HIAC and Rock/Cena


----------



## TheGreatOne1991

Amazing promo.

What a crowd, should be a good night.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

The fans are gonna turn Bryan face. That YES has good potential for t-shirts and Vinny Mac will smell the money.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

stream cut out, what happened after rocky said he'd go for the wwe title?


----------



## Marv95

Rock as WWE champ again? I'm diggin' it.


----------



## GonGetGot

god i want to karate chop vicky in the throat


----------



## Griselda

I'M HERE TO SHOW THE WORLDDDDD!


----------



## Whitem0nkey

she looks cute tonight!


----------



## TripleG

Vickie's voice makes me want to murder a cat.


----------



## kieranwwe

Winner of Royal Rumble 2013 - The Rock???


----------



## Mainboy

Decent pop for Dolph!


----------



## Ditcka

I take it Ziggler and Swagger are turning on eachother?


----------



## H

Don't get me wrong, I'd love to see CM Punk vs the Rock, but just because he said he wanted to be champion didn't mean when he comes back that Punk will have the belt. All we know, they could put the belt on Cena (heel or not) and have them wrestle for the belt at Summerslam.

And, hopefully in this US Title match, Dolph and Swagger argue over who gets the pin, and get Dolph on his own somehow.


----------



## RyanPelley

Ziggler is the definition of "fuckin cool".


----------



## Tedious

Pop for Ziggler


----------



## Headliner

Billy Gunn to manage this guy plz. That picture of them two together was so awesome.


----------



## TJTheGr81

Did they CHEER Ziggler? I LOVE THIS CROWD.


----------



## SP103

Here comes Biff Tannen-also know as Jack Thswaggar.


----------



## ToddTheBod

Still butthurt Dolph is back down in the midcard.


----------



## WelshMizfit

Give the title to Miz. Miz vs. Rock. Miz wins in 18 seconds. Great plan


----------



## lightfm

team johnny hunting for the titles baby


----------



## ABrown

Headliner said:


> Santino's going to retain. Ziggler don't need the title and I just can't see Swagger actually winning. I'm guessing Ziggler and Swagger cost each other the match.


yeah, unfortunately :no:


----------



## Nuski

Lets go ziggler chants


----------



## RiverFenix

Why wouldn't Vickie have one lay down for the other? Screw over Santino.


----------



## Jigsaw

This would be a good time for a face turn for one of those two.


----------



## Nikasaur

Lets go Ziggler chant


----------



## TheGreatOne1991

Lets go Ziggler chants


----------



## SUPER HANS

YES chants EVERYWHERE, promising signs for D BRY


----------



## Master Dater

"let's go Ziggler" chants


----------



## omaroo

Hope he does become wwe champ that would be awesome. LOL at the YES chants when he said that.


----------



## MJG93

Do i hear "Let's Go Ziggler" chants?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Ziggler over with this crowd LOL


----------



## Bob the Jobber

SICK CROWD. Santino is so over lol.


----------



## plibb

Ziggler chant. Love it!


----------



## illmat

Ok, now I'm really interested because I never expected The Rock to go after the championship. Damn, maybe The Rock is back longer than what people expected.


----------



## Jumpluff

ZIGGLER IS FUCKING OVER BIG TIME!


----------



## Pasab

LET'S GO ZIGGLER!


----------



## thecuttingedge

ziggler getting a good reaction


----------



## TripleG

Crowd chanting for Ziggler.


----------



## RatedR10

They're chanting "Let's go Ziggler"? I fucking love this crowd!


----------



## Bolanboy

That hipster Cena fan is front row again. Swear to god it's bboy.


----------



## UknowWho

Ziggler is over


----------



## Headliner

lol at doing push ups on Santino's back.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

the guy with the green hat and glasses is still there!


----------



## Amber B

I don't give two flying fucks if this sounds like me "hating" on Punk but if its Punk vs Rock (which it won't be), Punk would be pissing hypocrisy.


----------



## RiverFenix

Cena fan in all green has front row seat again tonight!


----------



## NikkiSixx

SP103 said:


> Here comes Biff Tannen-also know as Jack Thswaggar.


I could totally see Swagger bitching about hating manure.


----------



## dlb223

Is this considered a crappy crowd to the IWC?

I LOVE this so far! Incredible crowd and everything is getting interesting. Fuck commercials


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

wow did swagger just hand rapped santino?


----------



## magusnova

To many commercials.


----------



## Jigsaw

Cheer at Ziggler showboat
Boo at Swagger showboat

lovin' this crowd


[email protected] face, smiley on wf please


----------



## Mst

mania in a close stadium would be nice next time


----------



## chrispepper

didnt we just have an ad 2minutes ago?


----------



## Bushmaster

so will he want the title in the future or now. I can see Cena doing whatever it takes to win the title if it means a rematch with Rock. And does the Rock have to win a number one contenders match lol


----------



## kimino

Welcome back to midcard ziggler, you were great in ME but meh


----------



## TJTheGr81

Crowd is behind Ziggler. Holy shit, this crowd is ridiculous.


----------



## attitudEra

wait a minute, I just realized something, did CM Punk call johnny a fucking toolbox? fpalm keep that shit up punk and im gonna remove you from my top five.


----------



## Piercdbruh

Hopefully we don't see the Rock for at least 3 more months now.


----------



## black_napalm

really hope ziggler isn't lost in the shuffle after his latest comments. listen to this crowd! c'mon wwe, we believe in the younger guys too


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock

Crowd is fucking hot tonight. Wish we would get crowds like this more often, Adds so much to the show.


----------



## Choke2Death

"Let's go Ziggler" chants, lol. This crowd is fucking awesome!

Rock will just have a rematch with Cena for the title at SummerSlam which Cena wins, then they'll have a final match at WM29.


----------



## greendude11

I don't ever remember handicap matches with singles-division titles on the line, besides 12 years ago where heel tag teams would defend the titles against one guy.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

WWE should have every RAW at this arena.


----------



## HiddenViolence

kokepepsi said:


> Cena/Rock should have been for the strap


It really shouldn't have.


----------



## Duberry

Anyone else remeber when Daniel Bryan was one of the least over wrestlers on the roster?

yeah me neither.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

I can imagine how hostile the crowd will be towards Cena.


----------



## Jeffy

Rock316AE said:


> This is one of the greatest promos of all time, lol fucking amazing and the crowd is ON FUCKING FIRE! only The Great One, now Lesnar winning the title and Rock/Brock 2!!


Can't wait for another round of jumping : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmNsCZVM4nk#t=1m14s (seriously, can someone make a gif out of it? xD I lose it every time when watching it)


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

thegame2432 said:


> The Yes chants just show how bad the WWE dropped the ball with the Bryan/Sheamus match last night.


word
[email protected] still trying to defend that stupid shit
a fucking 18sec title match at wrestlefuckingmania


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

THE 1 Cena fan is green is paid by Cena For Cena


----------



## Amber B

You're Pretty Good said:


> the guy with the green hat and glasses is still there!


Is he still giving no fucks? :lmao


----------



## NathWFC

I'm calling Cena to come out, talk shit and call out Rock, then a big pause and Lesnar's music hits.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

"Lets go Ziggler" chant. Smarky crowd, perhaps we'll get a "YOU DRAW RATINGS" chant for Henry later haha.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

Amber B said:


> I don't give two flying fucks if this sounds like me "hating" on Punk but if its Punk vs Rock (which it won't be), Punk would be pissing hypocrisy.


At least we would have 2 people talking, not the rock bashing a wall.


----------



## holycityzoo

Ziggler is so over...drop Vickie and this doofus. Time to move on Dolph.


----------



## Serpent01

"YES YES YES"
"Lets go Ziggler"

This is the best crowd ever!


----------



## bmp487

The Rock really is a man of the people. Punk has talked all this shit about him (and I don't think any of it was a work), but he's still gonna put Punk over. On another note, WWE is beginning the show with the two most wildly over people.....Rock and Santino. I'm liking this so far.


----------



## RiverFenix

Dear wwe writers, CM Punk can't do comedy.


----------



## RockCold

Best crowd since MITB, although yesterday's crowd was good but it was outdoor.


----------



## I drink and I know things

For The Win said:


> stream cut out, what happened after rocky said he'd go for the wwe title?


Daniel Bryan took a Broque kick to the face


----------



## Fire at Heart

Rock should win the belt again mega star holding the title would make it credible and then the guy who beat him for the title would be made for life! instead of some cheap cash in on a standard world champion.


----------



## chargebeam

I know I'm 15 minutes late, because I'm watching in Canada. But, The Rock's speech wasn't censored here.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

This crowd is like a wet dream. Pinch me.


----------



## Ruck_Fules

So with Teddy being gone, does that mean that the tag team match is dead? I know the division is pretty much on life support, but the general concept of tag team match might be put out to pasture.


----------



## Cheap Shot

This is what happens when you book a PPV correctly and actually have a bit of star power WWE. THIS is why I watch wrestling, its a shame it couldn't be like this every week, but there is hope at least.


----------



## ShaggyK

They just advertised a house show on TV here and had D-Bry pictured as the Champ....now I has a sad


----------



## Hajduk1911

this crowd is red hot


----------



## Amber B

I forgot that they're in bizarro Florida.


----------



## RiverFenix

This means Cena will get both championship titles to make Rock fight him again.


----------



## Mister Hands

gobsayscomeon said:


> Daniel Bryan took a Broque kick to the face


This is a great post.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Really love this crowd so far. Makes me want to see Wresltemania in arenas and not stadiums.


----------



## Nikasaur

Green Hat Cena Fan still there


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

WWE Creative ‏ @WWE_Creative
We should have kept #Heel on @HeelZiggler 's trunks because the fans are confused over who to boo #RAWTonight


----------



## TripleG

Ouch! That looked dangerous.


----------



## bmp487

Also, Rock's promo gave me new faith in a Cena heel turn. He was all thankful to Cena and stuff, which makes me think that Cena will have sour grapes and turn on him, thus drawing heat.


----------



## holycityzoo

here we go lol


----------



## Whitem0nkey

Lebron James still sitting ring side!


----------



## RyanPelley

Ziggler just looks like a star. And no, that's not because I'm a fan of his.


----------



## Dark_Link

*Re: I expect a distraught/ruthless Cena to put his career on the line in a rematch*

Lol Cena at a bar.. Imagine if he grows his hair and his beard like a depressed person


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Ziggler face turn?


----------



## ShaggyK

Damn that leg drop spot looked almost botched


----------



## kimino

Daniel was going to win at WM but then he took a brogue kick to the face


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

oh shit, santino retains, and ziggler will drop vicky?


----------



## SUPER HANS

Crowd is WILD, perfect opportunity for Ziggles to drop Vickie


----------



## magusnova

Hahaha


----------



## Nuski

Ziggler face turn please.


----------



## NikkiSixx

My god, this crowd loves Ziggler and I love them.


----------



## Theproof

stupid


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

holycityzoo said:


> Ziggler is so over...drop Vickie and this doofus. Time to move on Dolph.


I think it's too late for him @midcardhell


----------



## Your_Solution

COOOOOBRAAAAAA


----------



## RD25

I love the way Ziggler sells.


----------



## Jigsaw

Fucking Santino.

Ziggler still selling like a champ


----------



## Ruck_Fules

Santino survives. Kinda shocking.


----------



## Pasab

YES ! They begin the break angle!!!!


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

obvious that would happen


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett

FUCK THIS COMPANY


----------



## Headliner

Not surprising. lol at this exit.


----------



## Peapod

Ziggler sells like a champ. He's wasting away in the midcard.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Why did Green Hat Cena Fan buy two front row tickets just so he could not give a shit?


----------



## Olizandri

Anyone else kinda get annoyed when Cole announces the move the wrestler is about to do before he even initiates it, getting on my nerves lately


----------



## bmp487

Santino FTW!!! YES! I need this US Title run to be legitimately epic.


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Think Ziggler is the only guy I ever see not make the catapult look utter shit.


----------



## RyanPelley

This crowd is loving some Ziggie.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

LOL MARKING OUT


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Somebody call their mommas!


----------



## Amber B

OH MY FUCKING GOD THAT WALK. :lmao


----------



## hazuki

Funkasarus chants... i just heard it all.


----------



## MJG93

Brodus in a storyline?


----------



## magusnova

I called it!!!


----------



## EuropaEndlos

someone called this haha Funkasarus and Santino.


----------



## lightfm

funkatino


----------



## NathWFC

Yessss Santino you fucking ledge.


----------



## ABrown

:lmao funkasaurus chant. class crowd


----------



## -XERO-

*YES!*


----------



## holycityzoo

Funkasaurus chants!!! CROWD OF THE YEAR


----------



## Hajduk1911

holy shit what a bump by Ziggler


----------



## attitudEra

to be honest this raw has been fucking awesome so far


----------



## RockCold

Something interesting for Brodus? About time!


----------



## Tedious

Only Ziggler could've made that look so fucking good :lmao


----------



## watts63

OMG Brodus finally doing something besides dancing?!


----------



## Bob the Jobber

HOLY SHIT IS THIS CROWD AMAZING


----------



## Josh Parry

WOW! major props to Ziggs for that bump. HOLY CRAP


----------



## RatedR10

This looks like a cutscene out of a WWE video game lol.


----------



## Jigsaw

Well this is giving the US Title credentials.


----------



## ShaggyK

Ugh great, now Ziggler will be wasted in a worthless feud with this fat piece of shit


----------



## Theproof

Looked like Dolph smashed his head pretty hard there.


----------



## ToddTheBod

LOL. My fucking god did Ziggler take an unneeded bump.

What a crazy hot crowd.


----------



## Ruck_Fules

Ziggler you pimp you. You sold that like a champ!


----------



## Mister Excitement

This crowd is amazing.


----------



## Master Dater

Unreal crowd tonight.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

LOL he just fucking headbutt the shit out of ziggler. this crowd is fucking awesome


----------



## BrokenWater

:


----------



## RD25

This Crowd is from the 90s.


----------



## UknowWho

fuck off brodus


----------



## Slam_It

God damn Ziggler, don't hurt yourself.


----------



## RKO696

gobsayscomeon said:


> Daniel Bryan took a Broque kick to the face


:lmao


----------



## Skullduggery

Santino behide Brotis :lmao


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

that was awesome


----------



## Amber B

That walk is everything. Christ.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Holy Fuck is the crowd hot. It's a shame that it can't be like this all the time.


----------



## Headliner

What the fuck am I watching:lmao


----------



## slimsellout

fuck this company


----------



## Choke2Death

Awesome!


----------



## MJG93

I truly have no idea what the fuck I'm seeing.


----------



## Your_Solution

Lol the entire roster is over tonight

I love it. Thank you MIAMI


----------



## plibb

That bump was sick!


----------



## -XERO-

It's about time they got Brodus involved in something.

LOL @ Santino


----------



## CaptainCharisma2

This crowd is unreal tonight. Great atmosphere. Making it better to watch


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

this crowd > last night's crowd.

last nights was great, but damn!


----------



## Tedious

Yes to this.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ

Why can't we have crowds like this every week?


----------



## Jigsaw

Santino turning into Mr. Bean


----------



## GCA-FF

WTF is going on?!?!?


----------



## Until May

bahahahahaha lovin it


----------



## ABrown

that old biddie behind the announcers table wants a piece of lawler :lmao


----------



## BrokenWater

That dancing ruined it....


----------



## RemoteControlled

So so so great


----------



## OrtonMARK

Fucking EPIC crowd and RAW.


----------



## RatedR10

And yeah, that bump by Ziggler was...ouch. 

This crowd is proof why WWE should go back to having WrestleMania in arenas. Imagine this crowd with Undertaker/HHH in HIAC or Rock/Cena!?


----------



## Rock316AE

Thank you Miami! it's like 1999 again.


----------



## Amber B

Florida chants and marks for everything :lmao


----------



## Cheap Shot

This shows you that the crowd are so important in making an event or match feel epic, legendary crowd right now.


----------



## RockCold

Is this the 90's? The crowd is amazing. Where is RAW tonight btw?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

FUNKASAURUS


----------



## Sarcasm1

Super Sheamus up next


----------



## Ruck_Fules

Dance Cobra! Dance Cobra! Dance Cobra!


----------



## hazuki

Hopign for Daniel Bryan chants during the Sheamus promo.


----------



## holycityzoo

A SHIT LOAD of commercials to start the show....something big will happen tonight


----------



## SP103

Dolph took a header right into the Funkasauras and now has a concussion. And damn, this crowd is literally on FIRE.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

:lmao Fucking love this RAW already.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

i cANT STOP LAUGHING help me


----------



## bc23

The crowd is hot


----------



## Disciple514

Santino and the Funkasaurus :lmao


----------



## QuietStormBlood

that was fucking epic as hell


----------



## Jigsaw

Please chants during Sheamus promo


----------



## TheGreatOne1991

By the looks of things guys we get an Attitude Era crowd for one night so f*cking enjoy it.

I'm loving this show so far! Best I've watched this far in since I started watching again.

When Cena comes out he's going to get DESTROYED.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

36 minutes in and this RAW is awesome.


----------



## Redrox

:lmao this crowd is on fire! Love Santino in the funk-line and can't say enough good stuff about Ziggler!


----------



## UknowWho

hope the boo the shit out of Fella


----------



## Headliner

The dancer on the left sure was dropping it like she was in the club.


----------



## THANOS

So do you think Sheamus will be booed??


----------



## SideTableDrawer

I hope Shameless gets his pale ass booed!


----------



## omaroo

Crowd are awesome. Man raw is so good atm.


----------



## RatedR10

I know I'm watching WWE in 2012, but this crowd sounds like it's coming straight from the Attitude Era. Holy crap.


----------



## chrispepper

Hope sheamus gets booed out of the building tbh..


----------



## Master Dater

Please boo Sheamus. That match wasn't his fault, but the more vocal the fans are, maybe we won't get retarded shit like that on a $70 PPV again.


----------



## Amber B

Santino channeling Balki is the greatest thing ever.


----------



## SUPER HANS

"Dashing" CJ said:


> Why can't we have crowds like this every week?


because it's not the night after wrestlemania, in the Rocks home town every week


----------



## Bob the Jobber

RockCold said:


> Is this the 90's? The crowd is amazing. Where is RAW tonight btw?


Miami.


----------



## TJTheGr81

That was AWESOME. They're finally gonna do something with the Funkasaurus and again, what a crowd tonight.

They might boo Sheamus though.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

sick of ads, might go to bed.


----------



## sickofcena

holy shit nobody has complained about raw yet


----------



## BrahmaBull12

Crowd is in Miami for those asking (the smaller indoor arena where the Heat play)


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

dabossb said:


> So do you think Sheamus will be booed??


I'm expecting a shit ton of Daniel Bryan chants.

FUCK I LOVE THIS CROWD.


----------



## RiverFenix

Another damn commercial?!?

Santino's dancing was funny shit.


----------



## bc23

RockCold said:


> Is this the 90's? The crowd is amazing. Where is RAW tonight btw?


Miami


----------



## Until May

UknowWho said:


> hope the boo the shit out of Fella


no way sheamus ftw


----------



## rockymark94

abrown0718 said:


> that old biddie behind the announcers table wants a piece of lawler :lmao


 Thats rock's mother.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

I've noticed a trend with Mark Henry. Whenever he's in the main event of a Raw, someone runs in on the match and interferes. Think about it, Kane returning against Cena, Rock running in and Rock Bottoming Henry, who's gonna run in tonight?


----------



## PunkShoot

*YES YES YES YES chants*

I love you WWE fans


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett

Sheamus Bryan bury er O'Shaunessy up next


----------



## Cheap Shot

Hoping Sheamus gets boo'd here, nothing against him or his gimmick but boo'd due to bryan's burial.


----------



## Jacare

ashes11 said:


> because it's not the night after wrestlemania, in the Rocks home town every week


Something could be arranged..


----------



## THANOS

Will sheamus get booed?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

FUNKASAURUS!

But they should have made him a generic heal monster, right?


----------



## lightfm

daniel bryan chants hopefully


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™

Headliner said:


> The dancer on the left sure was dropping it like she was in the club.


yeah those dancers are fuckin hot. Funkasarus won't go extinct messin with them.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

This is fucking nuts crowd making everything over


----------



## Jigsaw

Thanks Miami, great RAW so far.


----------



## RockCold

Bob the Jobber said:


> Miami.


Yeah, just as I asked the question, I realised how stupid it was lol. Cheers though.


----------



## Choke2Death

This crowd is perfect and that's all that can be said!

My internet connection has had some problems that caused everything to go off but luckily, I have another connection nearby with no passwords which I just turned to after my own connection gave out on me at the worst time possible.


----------



## -XERO-

Sheamus won't get booed, but you'll definitely hear Bryan chants.


----------



## magusnova

magusnova said:


> I smell a funkasaurus/santino team up!


Am i a wizard???


----------



## kokepepsi

can't even imagine how dead the crowd would be if Cena had won


----------



## SUPER HANS

sickofcena said:


> holy shit nobody has complained about raw yet


give it time..


----------



## Hajduk1911

Ziggler took a crazy bump on the ramp, sometimes he needs to calm down


----------



## THANOS

A proper booing for last nights creative decision is worth it to get the message across that fans LOVE D-Bryan!! 

Get the message across Miami!!


----------



## RD25

Wsupden said:


> I've noticed a trend with Mark Henry. Whenever he's in the main event of a Raw, someone runs in on the match and interferes. Think about it, Kane returning against Cena, Rock running in and Rock Bottoming Henry, who's gonna run in tonight?


OMG IT CAN ONLY BE LESSNNANAARRRR!!!!!


----------



## Jacare

*Re: YES YES YES YES chants*

YES!


----------



## "Dashing" CJ

dabossb said:


> So do you think Sheamus will be booed??


Not a complete heel reaction

but I'm betting on a hugely mixed reaction


----------



## UknowWho

Until May said:


> no way sheamus ftw


YES YES YES way


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

can't wait for cena to show up, the crowd is going to eat him alive.


----------



## derjanse

Miami is usually not a great crowd, so i am sure that it is mostly people who traveled in to see wm. Who stayed for one more night.


----------



## Steve.

Can finally post on here, it took half an hour!

HOLY FUCK at this crowd! <3 <3 <3

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Peapod

Sheamus won't get booed but the crowd will definitely chant for Bryan.


----------



## gtamann

Cant wait for Cena suck chant


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Like somebody else said- crowds like this help make matches and events so awesome. Punk/Cena is not a five star match if the event was held in Richmond.


----------



## lightfm

maybe a rematch chant would be more appropriate


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Where are the Cena marks saying how Rock winning at WM wouldn't help the WWE?????


----------



## Serpent01

A-TRAIN!!!!


----------



## ABrown

Amber B said:


> Santino channeling Balki is the greatest thing ever.


:lmao perfect strangers ftw


----------



## Headliner

A-Train time.


----------



## Germ Incubator

SHAVE YOUR BACK


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock

TENSAII


----------



## dlb223

This show isn't even halfway over and it's pure

GOLD










ALBERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlwaysBrave

A-Train?


----------



## WelshMizfit

Ooo Tensai.


----------



## lhama

*Re: YES YES YES YES chants*

surprising


----------



## TripleG

A-Train's return!


----------



## -XERO-

There's Albert.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

A TRAIN


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

A Train! Fuck yeah!


----------



## RockCold

A-TRAIN!


----------



## holycityzoo

Prince Albert!!!!


----------



## TromaDogg

Here comes Albert....


----------



## Liniert

Here comes A TRAIN


----------



## Mainboy

Here we go!


----------



## RatedR10

Here's Lord Tensai!


----------



## I drink and I know things

Sakamoto!!! Hopefully Prince Albert doesn't have a hairy back.


----------



## Amber B

Prince Albert chants in 3...2...


----------



## TheGreatOne1991

OHHHH SH*TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Jimmay

Albert!


----------



## TJTheGr81

Lord Tensai time.


----------



## MJG93

Oh damn. We got a badass in here.


----------



## Choke2Death

Lord Tensai?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

squash match


----------



## Jigsaw

plz fall on face


----------



## Oakesy

Lord Tensai is coming!!!


----------



## NoyK

What the fuck. This is...

AWESOME.


----------



## will94

BERNARD!!!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Should have thrown doves. That would have been badass


----------



## "Dashing" CJ

Sheamus is gonna squash him


----------



## NikkiSixx

A-Train! A-Train! A-Train!


----------



## THANOS

HOLY SHIT!!! A-TRAIN LOOKS SICK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShaggyK

Well gee WWE I really hope your FOUR HOUR PPV could generate more social media action than any half hour or hour cable TV show....


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Holy shit, it's Shredder.


----------



## hazuki

Lord Tensai.....


----------



## kimino

A-Train


----------



## Peapod

There he is! A big man that can actually wrestle!!


----------



## Hajduk1911

Prince Albert!


----------



## GonGetGot

id be laughing if the crowd chanted A-Train


----------



## corfend

I'm liking Tensai. Reminds me of something from the New Generation Era.


----------



## VRsick

doesnt look like a-train


----------



## El Barto

Lord Tensai!!!


----------



## Master Dater

Prince Albert. Who fucking cares.

Only Muta may wear that outfit.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

ashes11 said:


> give it time..


good stuff = no complaining
bad stuff = complaining


----------



## Headliner

Alex Riley is the job guy.:lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

360 pounds my ass.


----------



## Ditcka

So how are they gonna pull this off without everyone just saying, "Wait a minute, that's just fucking A-Train!"


----------



## Ruck_Fules

If this crowd was to go from Epic to Legendary, they need to chant "Shave Your Back" and ruin this debut.


----------



## Tony Tornado

It's Great Muta jr.


----------



## watts63

Giant Bernard is here.


----------



## Amber B

Holy enhancement talent.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Tensai looks awesome.


----------



## UknowWho

I would fucking go crazy if the crowd says 
YOU AINT JAPANESE


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

I wanted him to interfere with Cena!


----------



## ElTerrible

Kwang has gotten fat.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Alex Riley gonna get Daniel Bryan'd.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

SHAVE YO BOCK!


----------



## ToddTheBod

Riley doing the job.

Hahaha.

Oh boy, Alex.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991

A-Ri to get the squash LOL


----------



## Whitem0nkey

360!


----------



## Borias

Poor A-Ri....


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Lord Tensai has debuted but Dean Ambrose is still in FCW?


----------



## -XERO-

Reminds me of the Sultan (a past character from Rikishi) right now.


----------



## kokepepsi

so they kafabe shoot admit it's atrain
weird


----------



## TromaDogg

Shave your back! Shave your back! Shave your back!

Well I'm glad A-Train's going to squash shitty Alex Riley anyway


----------



## Steve.

TENSAI!


----------



## Choke2Death

Oh how A-Ry has fallen since last summer!


----------



## Huganomics

Oh, how the mighty have fallen.


----------



## TJTheGr81

The way this crowd is going, I fully expect A-Train/Albert chants.


----------



## Mainboy

Alex Riley lol


----------



## King Nothing

*Lord Tensai will have the belt within a month*

Calling it.


----------



## I drink and I know things

What is the purpose of Alex Riley if we can't hear the beginning of his theme song?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

riley gon get got


----------



## dlb223

A-RY has the best jobber entrance ever!


----------



## MaryseFan

i forgot alex riley even existed


----------



## QuietStormBlood

damn why A-Ry


----------



## lightfm

lord *train*sai


----------



## LVblizzard

Who is this guy? Did I miss all the promos or something?


----------



## Jacare

Riley gettin' squashed.


----------



## Dude_RELAX

Seeing all of tonight plus A-Train, or Lord Tensai, an ACTUAL gimmick puts me right in the attitude era. I'm so happy.


----------



## VRsick

eh, guess it is lol


----------



## Jeffy

Wow heavy kayfabe gimmick - can't wait for his feud with CM Punk

/s


----------



## MJG93

Holy shit it is A-Train!!!!!


----------



## magusnova

A train shaved his body hair?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

Ha! Jobber Riley! Also,


----------



## ABrown

somebody got a gillette recently


----------



## RD25

Wow he's fat.


----------



## shutupchico

prince albert is the sultan now? ehh... this is going nowhere.


----------



## Nuski

Lord Tensai chants :lmao


----------



## kimino

I smell a Bryansquash


----------



## NoyK

MARK OUT!


----------



## RatedR10

A "welcome back" chant! This crowd is truly awesome.

EDIT: And now they're chanting A-Train!


----------



## Headliner

Was that a A-Train chant?


----------



## kobra860

We need a Shave Your Back chant.


----------



## trekster

LOL they are chanting "A Train"


----------



## corfend

A-Train looks surprisingly East Asian tonight. He could actually pull off being Japanese.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

A-Train chants.

Best crowd ever.


----------



## hazuki

A Train chants


----------



## H

A Train chants...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

What are they chanting?


----------



## Mister Excitement

They remember him!


----------



## TripleG

Oh poor Alex Riley getting the jobber treatment. 

lol at the A-Train chants. At least they aren't trying to hide who it is.


----------



## Master Dater

A-Train chants. Fucking yes.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett

its prince Albert :shocked:


----------



## watts63

Did I just hear a welcome back chant?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

A Train chants lol


----------



## Power_T

I'm guessing they're chanting A-Train....


----------



## Shaddw

This guy looks.... weird


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

My god this is like a blast from the past. A-Train competing again in a WWE ring is so nostalgic.


----------



## -XERO-

The Sultan (aka Rikishi)


----------



## chrispepper

Ok his new look is fucking awesome


----------



## TromaDogg

Holy shit, Albert has actually shaved his back, lol


----------



## Mst

what are they chanting?


----------



## Amber B

:lmao
There they go.
Universal Studio fans x 10,000


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

i recognise him lol, a-train aint it?


----------



## Your_Solution

Saw the A-Train chant coming from miles away


----------



## Tedious

Is A-Ry face or heel? What does that make Tensai? I'm guessing the opposite.


----------



## Rock316AE

*The Rock and Miami insanity.*

What about this awesome promo? The Rock got GOD reaction, it was the perfect situation because now Rock is like the hero who finally beat Cena for the top spot. This is 2012 or 1999? amazing crowd interaction with a mega hot audience. genuine emotion, happiness and charisma from different and better times, felt like an holiday on RAW, something we didn't see for years. And you can thank one man for that just like Miami, Thank You Rock.










Great way to close a great week in WWE.


----------



## Gwilt

YES chants!


----------



## holycityzoo

YES chants again lol


----------



## ABrown

:lmao a YES! for every headbut


----------



## corfend

Looking at A-Train/Tensai and his tats is makiing me miss Umaga (RIP). :sad:


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

More yes chants.


----------



## ShaggyK

Crowd could give two fucks now...


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Lord Tensai will have the belt within a month*

No wrestler in WWE history has debuted or re-debuted and won the title within a month. Albert is DAMN SURE not going to be the first.


----------



## SP103

He looks like he got run over by a Japanese tire.


----------



## Amber B

I see what you did there, Lawler.


----------



## Brittney

I wonder how fast that "We Want Lesnar" sign will being taken away?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

my god this is a long squash match, almost like a burial.


----------



## Ditcka

Can Raw be in this arena every night? Please??


----------



## Redrox

:lmao at they way King said "squashed." Tensai looks great


----------



## hazuki

YEs! Yes!


----------



## Liniert

Yes chants with the elbows :lmao


----------



## Nuski

YES chants!


----------



## Amber B

YES is the new What.


----------



## King Nothing

*Re: Lord Tensai will have the belt within a month*

Yes he is.


----------



## Master Dater

Hahahaha yes chants again.


----------



## lightfm

YES!YES!YES!YES!


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Daniel Bryan chants LOLLLL


----------



## Jeffy

YES is new WHAT xD


----------



## Tedious

Fucking hell I love those yes chants


----------



## finalnight

Good job Miami crowd, would have thought you would be tired from WM 28.


----------



## Mister Hands

So he's stiffing the fuck outta A-Ri? Coo'.


----------



## kokepepsi

people want to chant YES so badly 
OMG


----------



## Jigsaw

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH MARKING OUT FOR DB


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Now Daniel Bryan chants. 

Can we get this every week?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

This crowd is fucking epic.


----------



## QuietStormBlood

Daniel Bryan chants! haha yes


----------



## MJG93

And the Daniel Bryan chants are kicking in. I love this crowd.


----------



## chrispepper

DANIEL BRYAN


----------



## RyanPelley

Baldo Bomb!


----------



## WelshMizfit

Daniel Bryan chants?


----------



## Jacare

"Squashed" .. King's words, not mine.


----------



## Until May

daniel bryan chats?????????!


----------



## OrtonMARK

Daniel Bryan chants!!!!!


----------



## VRsick

a-train bomb


----------



## Mainboy

Bryan chants :lol


----------



## RKO696

Poor A-Ry


----------



## Flyman

*Re: Lord Tensai will have the belt within a month*

He's not good and everyone knows he's A-train.Theyre chanting "Let's go Riley" & "You Suck" for a reason


----------



## watts63

WWE, what have you done?!


----------



## Headliner

lololol Alex Riley.


----------



## holycityzoo

LOUD Daniel Bryan chants hahahaha


----------



## corfend

A-Ri's over.


----------



## Amber B

Ok this is a legit Universal Studios crowd.:lmao


----------



## shutupchico

he can barely move, he's still albert, he still sucks... he sucks more now, fire him.


----------



## Hajduk1911

surprised they brought back Albert, he must be 40 years old by now


----------



## RD25

Those tattoos look so bad.

xD Daniel Bryan chants now. Love this crowd so much.


----------



## RiverFenix

Tensai is shite. Bad debut.


----------



## JobbyJobberson

Lol, this Tensai gimmick sucks. He's not _that_ physically imposing, his costume is lame as fuck, and his style in the ring is no different than every other "no nonsense" heel.

I appreciate the effort and the attempt at more "gimmick" superstars, but this isn't cutting it.


----------



## slimsellout

10 bucks says Brock Lesnar comes out nearly kills A-Train again


----------



## ABrown

wtf? they called the match because he hit a finisher? logic fail


----------



## -XERO-

Amber B said:


> YES is the new What.


And it's a much better chant.


----------



## Nuski

daniel bryan chants!


----------



## magusnova

I thought he was about to pull a Gangrel.


----------



## DogDay

*Re: Lord Tensai will have the belt within a month*

ok


----------



## Piercdbruh

So they go from what was the dumbest gimmick in the WWE (Brodaus "Akeem" Clay) to an even dumber gimmick (Prince Albert posing as a Japanese wrestler). Way to go WWE writers (clap clap). Good job Nimrods.


----------



## omaroo

The YES chants are fucking awesome. Bryan will get a huge pop.


----------



## TripleG

LOL at the Daniel Bryan chants. 

Oh yeah, Iron Claw return.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Remember when Riley was super over?


----------



## Borias

Doesn't some diva use that finishing move too?


THE CLAW!!! George Steel would be proud.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

this is lame.


----------



## RKO696

Lame finish move


----------



## TheGreatOne1991

Got to say, unimpressed with A-Train.


----------



## Disciple514

Oh please let Sheamus come out to this crowd so they can boo his ass. The yes chants are taking over.


----------



## Master Dater

wat


----------



## UknowWho

A Ry just got future endevored


----------



## kokepepsi

THE CLAW
botch camera catching him put the mist in his mouth


----------



## TJTheGr81

These "Yes" chants and Daniel Bryan chants are INCREDIBLE. Not a bad debut from A-T...ensai though.


----------



## TromaDogg

Yes! Yes! Yes! for every one of A-Train's moves.

And then a Daniel Bryan chant, lol :lmao


----------



## King Nothing

*Re: Lord Tensai will have the belt within a month*

Dude, A-Train wrestles in Japan now. This is Lord Tensai.


----------



## The Absolute

This is amazing. Each member of this crowd deserves the finest fucking blowjob a human being can possibly receive.

I'm a little meh on this Lord Bonzai gimmick.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666

lord tensai is FUCKIN AWESOME


----------



## -XERO-

slimsellout said:


> 10 bucks says Brock Lesnar comes out nearly kills A-Train again


----------



## Headliner

TheGreatOne1991 said:


> Got to say, unimpressed with A-Train.


It was a squash. What was suppose to impress you?


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Daniel Bryan is going to move to Miami after this weekend.


----------



## ToddTheBod

Why did the ref call for the bell if Riley isn't even unconscious?

Funkasauras Gimmick > Tensai Gimmick.

And again, why bring Albert back when you have a handful of guys waiting in the wings that have the same build as him? He's fucking 40.


----------



## BrokenWater

Can't wait till they feed him to cena....


----------



## xhbkx

*Re: Lord Tensai will have the belt within a month*

No, he will become a joke character within a month. Like every monster that WWE created this past few years.


----------



## Jigsaw

Did they cancel Sheamus promo due to Bryan chants?


----------



## Tedious

Next? Not even on the top of the hour? Didn't they say Sheamus was coming out?


----------



## Amber B

WWE don goof'd big time. They will either push Bryan or completely devalue him even more.

Surprised they didn't chant Umaga...but there's always next week.


----------



## Brittney

Finally Albert shaved his back.


----------



## SP103

What a fat dump. He looks like a female version of Karma except he's still pregnant.


----------



## El Barto

Daniel Bryan is hella over in Miami.


----------



## lewisvee

*Re: Lord Tensai will have the belt within a month*

I thought his character looked pretty cool, we will just need to see where it goes from their


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

He's fucking awesome, the fuck are you kids hating for. His mannerisms in ring alone are fucking boss. I can't wait him to go over Cena in a fued. and LOL @ the him getting run over by a japanese tire comments, that's pretty fucking funny can't lie.


----------



## RyanPelley

omaroo said:


> The YES chants are fucking awesome. Bryan will get a huge pop.


Because of this, Bryan probably won't be on the show.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: YES YES YES YES chants*

Each member of this crowd deserves the finest fucking blowjob a human being can possibly receive. And I mean that in the most complimentary way possible.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Never before has a match been stopped due to lack of interest.


----------



## corfend

Not that great of a debut unfortunately. I'll give Tensai a few more chances to impress.


----------



## almostfamous

I like Tensai. Good to have Albert back.


----------



## Bartman

Did they pull sheamus at last minute because of crowd ? Hahaha


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

what a shit looking movie


----------



## superuser1

sheamus gonna get booed out the building


----------



## Whitem0nkey

why he no asian?


----------



## Brye

Albert was fucking sick!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Then what's closing the show? Cena? Lame.


----------



## lhama

*Re: Lord Tensai will have the belt within a month*

Good debut. I hope they dont screw up.


----------



## Timber Timbre

Didnt Cole say that ''Sheamus was up next'' before A-Train's match? Did VInce change his mind because he's afraid that people boo him out of the building?


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Lord Botchai, messed up that body drop, nearly crushed riley, landed right on him


----------



## RiverFenix

Putting Sheamus out in front of this crowd will be suicide.


----------



## King Nothing

*Re: Lord Tensai will have the belt within a month*

From whose what?


----------



## ElTerrible

This gimmick has only one major flaw. He´s not Japanese. Who in the world thought it would be a good idea to do a japanese gimmick with a white dude and on top of that with a former jobber. :no:


----------



## NathWFC

WWE title match already? Yeah, Lesnar is returning tonight.


----------



## BrokenWater

*Re: Lord Tensai will have the belt within a month*

He will be perfect for Cena to overcome.8*D


----------



## slimsellout

*Re: Lord Tensai will have the belt within a month*

not unless Brock Lesnar nearly murders him again


----------



## Mike`

Top 3 twitter trends atm lmfao.. don't care about twitter but pretty funny

Alex Riley
Lord Tensai
A-Ry


----------



## HorsemenTerritory

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Remember when Riley was super over?


Yeah! I remember that week.


----------



## Liniert

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Then what's closing the show? Cena? Lame.


With Brock killing him hopefully


----------



## Germ Incubator

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Then what's closing the show? Cena? Lame.


Don't want to kill this great crowd too early.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

BrokenWater said:


> Can't wait till they feed him to cena....


:cena2


----------



## Rocky Mark

speaking of punk ..










hey bro .. you burnin' that bud i gave you ?


----------



## The Absolute

Fuck, this crowd is hot tonight! I can't wait to hear what they chant next.


----------



## morris3333

I think wwe cancel Sheamus promo due to yes chants.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Lol, they probably pulled the Sheamus interview for fear that he'd be booed.


----------



## RiverFenix

To be fair, at least they acknowledged Lord Tensai's former wwe past.


----------



## gaco

It's interesting that they recognized that Lord Tensai was a wwe superstar before wrestling in Japan.


----------



## OJA20

Brock was an April fools, you've had your annual post WM debut.


----------



## Liniert

Sheamus picture being booed :lmao


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Why is Punk in the 9:00 spot again?


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

corfend said:


> Not that great of a debut unfortunately. I'll give Tensai a few more chances to impress.


Wheww! I was hoping you would say that!


----------



## Kamaria

I actually like the new gimmick. It has a somewhat Vader-esque aura to it. 

He has some decent offense to go with it too, for a monster heel at least.


----------



## RockCold

WWE Champion match now? Something big is going down tonight!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

LOL SHEAMUS BOOED.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

LOL CROWD FUCKING NUTS

BOO'S YEAAAA'S AND YES'S


----------



## Nikasaur

Welcome Back A-Train have fun losing to Cena in a few months


----------



## hazuki

Lesnar/Cena im thiinking...


----------



## Mister Hands

How could anyone expect them not to acknowledge Tensai's WWE tenure? HE LOOKS LIKE THAT.


----------



## AlwaysBrave

WTF is this music?


----------



## pwlax8

ElTerrible said:


> This gimmick has only one major flaw. He´s not Japanese. Who in the world thought it would be a good idea to do a japanese gimmick with a white dude and on top of that with a former jobber. :no:


The Last Samurai was white


----------



## The Absolute

And what the fuck is up with this creepy ass Chucky music during these Cena promos?


----------



## kokepepsi

wow this is some creepy serial killer music


----------



## GCA-FF

Liniert said:


> Sheamus picture being booed :lmao


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

wwe could easily pull a "roode" on cena.


----------



## slimsellout

OJA20 said:


> Brock was an April fools, you've had your annual post WM debut.


The Brock news came like 2-3 days before April Fools... and he was seen in Miami, and his entourage (manager and crew were seen at Mania)


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666

these cena packages are so heelish foreshadowing and creepy


----------



## MatRykiel25

God I hope Brock interrupts Cena.


----------



## Brittney

YESYESYESYES is the new WHAT!


----------



## Amber B

Bryan is probably trying to stop himself from corpsing backstage right now.


----------



## rocky145

lol wtf prince albert


----------



## Fabregas

Prince Albert lied to us.


----------



## RockCold

Cena is so coming out smiling, just prey there's no handshake.


----------



## magusnova

Henry about to get squashed.


----------



## WelshMizfit

Liniert said:


> With Brock killing him hopefully


YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Dancing schoolgirl chick was HOT.


----------



## NoyK

*WOAH what a AE pop for Punk O_O*


----------



## Carcass

Have fans been chanting for DB and yes all night? Just started watching during the Tensai match and noticed they were chanting Daniel Bryan


----------



## Amber B

They zoomed in on that rat like nobody's business :lmao
Totally not obvious, WWE.


----------



## KrazyGreen

The Absolute said:


> And what the fuck is up with this creepy ass Chucky music during these Cena promos?


Hahahaha


----------



## attitudEra

I wanna move to miami now...


----------



## Power_T

Really... a WWE Championship match isn't the main event of raw? When will WWE ever learn?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

It's Clobbering Time chants.

Awesome.


----------



## hazuki

Great pop from Punk!


----------



## Striker

Lord Tensai is a great gimmick. Original and a great attire.


----------



## Tedious

"ITS CLOBBERING TIME" fucking hell I LOVE this crowd


----------



## mark_87

Is Daniel Bryan even there? I really hope he comes out.


----------



## RatedR10

That pop for Punk!


----------



## Choke2Death

Interesting for them to bring up Cena's "I must win" promos. And lol @ them pulling back Sheamus' WHC promo to avoid the embarrassment of him getting booed.


----------



## thecuttingedge

all the crowed chanted its clobbering time awesome


----------



## slimsellout

Big Cena segment to close the show...

What could it possibly be? They are not gonna end with another Rock/Cena thing again... plus the WM 29 match hasnt even been announced yet and they said they would announce it today.

Brock?


----------



## EuropaEndlos

This crowd RULES! First one that finally you could hear do the "IT's CLOBBERING TIME" with Punk!

WAs waiting for that one for a while now!


----------



## QuietStormBlood

the crowd just said "its clobberin time" with Punk.........wow haven't seen that since MITB


----------



## NathWFC

Cena will call out Rock and Lesnar will come out and decapitate him instead.


----------



## kieranwwe

CM Punk entering first.... something smells fishy.


----------



## Olympus

What a fucking crowd.


----------



## SP103

Adam Jones from TOOL in the front row at Raw.


----------



## Serpent01

The crowd just said "Its clobbering time" with Punk.

Can this crowd be anymore awesome?


----------



## ShaggyK

Odds of this match finishing clean?



I'm thinking 1%


----------



## bc23

You don't speak for me Punk


----------



## BrokenWater

MatRykiel25 said:


> God I hope Brock interrupts Cena.


Way too dangerous. A crowd this hot would blow up miami.


----------



## 96Z28

Bob the Jobber said:


> Dancing schoolgirl chick was HOT.


With the small white shirt and red tie? Hell yes.


----------



## RockCold

Great pop for Punk! Best in the world!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I can't wait to see Punk vs. Lord Tensai. Cena vs. Lord Tensai and Sheamus vs. Lord Tensai.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

HUGE POP. Love that they chanted along with "It's Clobberin Time"


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Carcass said:


> Have fans been chanting for DB and yes all night? Just started watching during the Tensai match and noticed they were chanting Daniel Bryan


yes yes yes they have


----------



## Bolanboy

Does anyone else hate how every single thing that will happen during the show is told to us? "The Rock will be here later tonight!" "Cena will be calling out the Rock later tonight!" "We'll be hearing from Sheamus next!"

or am i being pedantic


----------



## Oakesy

Cena calling Rock out when Rock has already been out. Fail of logic there when they could have just had Cena come out at the top of the show. Wasting time on RAW


----------



## aeriolewinters

pwlax8 said:


> The Last Samurai was white


awfully wrong assumption. The Last Samurai was not Cruise in that film it was Ken Watanabe.


----------



## NinjaCPU09

magusnova said:


> Henry about to get squashed.


1) Match not advertised
2) Mark Henry has been losing/jobbing
3) Match not even main event.

Yeah, Mark Henry's fucked.


----------



## MJG93

This is honestly the greatest crowd I've seen since I started watching again last July.


----------



## Nikasaur

Anyone else want a Sexual Chocolate chant?


----------



## Cheap Shot

WHOA HEY! WHOA! HEY! WHOA! HEY!


----------



## Borias

THE FUCKING RATINGS JUST WENT UP


----------



## Mike`

No Sheamus promo.. Think WWE is scared of him being boo'd because of all the Bryan chants?


----------



## attitudEra

a toolbox punk?, a fucking TOOLBOX?? please punk stop, just stop, you're fucking embarrassing me as a die hard cm punk fan.


----------



## slimsellout

This crowd knows their shit. They knew who A-Train was...

Imagine if Brock came back... they would blow the fucking roof off the place


----------



## Headliner

Best crowd in probably 10 years. I lost it when they screamed it's cloberin time with Punk.


----------



## Voice123

When cena calls out rock Brock will come after 20 sec of silence


----------



## BrokenWater

No reaction for Mark Ratings.....


----------



## Brittney

Is this crowd better than the one last night? Or can we hear them more because they aren't in a stadium?


----------



## Ruck_Fules

*Show picture of Sheamus with World Title*

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Moves his winning speech to Friday Night SmackDown*


----------



## Carcass

RaneGaming said:


> yes yes yes they have


Good. Hopefully crowds stay that way. WWE needs to know they fucked up.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

96Z28 said:


> With the small white shirt and red tie? Hell yes.


Damn right.


----------



## SpeedStick

Oh NO cena calling out the rock sound like WM29 main event too me


----------



## pipsythegypsy

If cena's response is "you win some you lose some. you've just got to be the bigger man and admit you've been beaten. and never give up trying" I will literally kick the screen in


----------



## TripleG

This crowd is awesome!


----------



## Svart

I like Albert as Tensai, though I doubt this character will go far.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

Would mark the fuck out if Henry won this.


----------



## Amber B

Considering where they are tonight what chant is next?
Chyna/Mae Young for Mark or Lita/Cabana for Punk?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

NinjaCPU09 said:


> 1) Match not advertised
> 2) Mark Henry has been losing/jobbing
> 3) Match not even main event.
> 
> Yeah, Mark Henry's fucked.


LOL This is almost good enough for my sig


----------



## PacoAwesome

DAT CROWD!


----------



## H

Anyone think People Power was a botch by Johnny? It sounded so unnatural when he said it.


----------



## lightfm

lol @ toolbox


----------



## ShaggyK

Dang, chick next to green hat Cena fan is pretty damn cute


----------



## Huganomics

Power_T said:


> Really... a WWE Championship match isn't the main event of raw? When will WWE ever learn?


Because a WWE Title match with an obvious result is more important than Cena vs. Rock. Right. :lol


----------



## corfend

Wonder how long this match is gonna go.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: Lord Tensai will have the belt within a month*

I doubt it. His debut enterance felt really lackluster. I honestly felt bad for him because it's like. . .really? I thought he was supposed to be a prominent guy? His enterance almost seemed like a joke, with almost no flash at all.

Then in the ring, the crowd didn't react very positively. . .they game him one of the worst workers on the show (arguably the worst male worker after Mason Ryan). . .and he was pretty slow in the ring and seemed to lumber around on a couple of his spots and not really do them right or look good doing them. Then he posed for way too long after doing the spots he did okay. It's like, was he really that pleased with those spots that he had to stop and pose to make sure we could drink it in before he moved on? The pacing of the match just seemed awkward.

And I'm not trying to bash Tensei, just posting my observation. I'd like to see him be successful since I'm glad we have another gimmicky character rather than another generic clone. . .but I can't lie to myself and pretend it wasn't awkward.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

Colt Cabana chant hahahah


----------



## -XERO-

*SQUASH HIM, HENRY!*


....literally.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

The John Cena Lifetime Movie Network rapist music is foreshadowing a heel turn guys! 8*D


----------



## SaveTheWWEplz

Am I actually seeing Albert on Raw ???? lol


----------



## Choke2Death

The Ratings Booster vs The Ratings Killer

Chill out Punk fans... I'm just having fun!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

When is Brock gonna appear. I know he's backstage, he has to be. The dirt sheets said so.


----------



## pasinpman

Mark Henry is the only person/thing to not get a crowd reaction tonight. Why doesn't that surprise me?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

And people think the crowd doesn't care about Punk...


----------



## MJG93

There's the Sexual Chocolate chants!!!!! lol


----------



## Nikasaur

Sexual Chocolate chants


----------



## ABrown

another DB chant


----------



## Brittney

" Lebron James sitting ringside at tonights WWE Raw in Miami. The closest he's ever gotten to a ring."


----------



## The Absolute

Can anybody guess what the crowd will chant next? Lol this is funny!


----------



## RockCold

Sexual Chocolate chants! Got to love it.


----------



## Nuski

bryan chants AGAIN


----------



## Tedious

Finally a sexual chocolate chant


----------



## QuietStormBlood

Punk selling his back spasms from his match last night...........take lessons Cena


----------



## morris3333

I am call it now Brock Lesnar or Tensai will beat down on cena and that will set up a match for WWE Extreme Rules.


----------



## BrahmaBull12

SENSUAL CHOCOLATE.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Sexual Chocolate chants, crowd is on a roll.


----------



## Pasab

Only Dolph Ziggler should be allowed to make dropkicks.


----------



## Timber Timbre

Vince: You ready to go out there, Fella?

Sheamus: I dunno Vince, do you hear this crowd? They're gonna eat me alive!

Kevin Dunn:I think we outta just do the Matt Bloom thing now, and buy some time later with a lame skit involving the Bellas.

Vince: You're right, send out Riley with that fat-ass out there now!


----------



## Xelis

Lol the Cena fan in green from WM is here tonight too in the same spot, front and centre, wearing the same green shirt.


----------



## corfend

pasinpman said:


> Mark Henry is the only person/thing to not get a crowd reaction tonight. Why doesn't that surprise me?


He'll make up for his lack of a reaction with a massive ratings surge.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

Again wwe could use roode's heel turn.
It's perfect if you think about it, cena loses at the biggest match of his career and realizes rise above hate means shit.


----------



## finalnight

pasinpman said:


> Mark Henry is the only person/thing to not get a crowd reaction tonight. Why doesn't that surprise me?


He is too busy getting ratings!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

YES!


----------



## GCA-FF

OMFG more YES! chants!!!


----------



## Power_T

I love the "Yes" chants


----------



## Rock316AE

Lesnar needs to return tonight.


----------



## watts63

YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Ruck_Fules

Man this crowd is great tonight. Not sure to credit Miami or all the die hard wrestling fans that was there for WrestleMania that decided to catch RAW the next night.


----------



## TromaDogg

iwatchwrestling said:


> Anyone think People Power was a botch by Johnny? It sounded so unnatural when he said it.


I've got a feeling it might lead to the return of the Cyber Sunday PPV, or some other crappy 'let the people vote!' event type thing like that fpalm


----------



## TJTheGr81

MORE YES CHANTS. Can I profess my love for Miami some more?


----------



## Amber B

Mark is the fucking BEST. :lmao


----------



## Headliner

I OWN YOU BOY


----------



## Germ Incubator

Get your hand outta my fuckin face? lol


----------



## Jigsaw

I OWN YOU GET ATTA MY FACE


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Daniel Bryan is a legend in the making


----------



## urca

YES CHANTS,lmao


----------



## SP103

Ahh Brand Separation. 

Dead as shit.. Oh wait in two weeks we'll have a draft..


----------



## The Absolute

OMG! They chanted Yes again! I swear to God, they're gonna shit bricks and mark out like little girls when Bryan comes out.


----------



## RatedR10

More "YES!" chants. I wish WWE had crowds like this every show.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Sexual chocolate and yes chants. Great stuff so far.


----------



## Cheap Shot

Sheamus or Daniel Bryan better be on this show, crowd will go nuts!


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

funny as fuck when mark talks


----------



## TripleG

YES Chants >>>>>>> WHat?! Chants


Oh dear God please let that catch on and take over for What?!


----------



## Striketeam

Brittney said:


> " Lebron James sitting ringside at tonights WWE Raw in Miami. The closest he's ever gotten to a ring."


That made me legit laugh out loud.


----------



## Bubz

Holy shit, this crowd is amazing.


----------



## Carnius

Mark Henrys great


----------



## Amber B

I AIN'T TELL YOU TO MOVE!
The Greatest.


----------



## plibb

Henry is great. I OWN YOU BOY!!!


----------



## -XERO-

Only move when he tells you, Punk.


----------



## Whitem0nkey

im cool with punk losing it tonight and winning it back in Chicago on extreme rules


----------



## RockCold

I fucking Henry's trash talking! I OWN YOU BOY!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces

Lovely racism there.

"I own you, boy".

Imagine if the nice white man said it to the nice black man.


----------



## Mister Hands

Henry is so fucking good. Such a shame what's happened to him since December.


----------



## Rock316AE

Henry OWN this boy. Who else want some? Henry is gold.


----------



## Fabregas

Mark Henry is a legend.

"You move when I tell you!"


----------



## Jeffy

I have boner for that crowd


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

LOL "I AINT TELL YOU TO MOVE, YOU MOVE WHEN I TELL YOU"


----------



## Huganomics

I DIDN TELL YOU TA MOVE BOI :lol


----------



## Stances

I AIN'T TELL YOU TO MOVE! I OWN YOU BOY


----------



## Carcass

WWE are lucky they can edit SD's crowd noice.


----------



## ShaggyK

damn, good sell Mark


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Everything punk does gets a YES LOL


----------



## Amber B

TripleG said:


> YES Chants >>>>>>> WHat?! Chants
> 
> 
> Oh dear God please let that catch on and take over for What?!


Oh you will regret that in a year.


----------



## Nuski

YES CHANTS AGAIN!


----------



## Headliner

:lmao this is a straight indy crowd.


----------



## Jigsaw

YES


----------



## Bob the Jobber

I'm marking for this crowd so hard right now.


----------



## Tedious

The Yes is evolving as we speak :lmao


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

WWE should go to Miami more often.


----------



## KrazyGreen

I fucking love the chants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH YESSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## slimsellout

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo YES!


----------



## Natsuke

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## ABrown

:lmao fucking ECW crowd


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

He is doing D-Bry kicks and they are chanting YES.


----------



## Dark_Link

Yes Yes Yes oh yeeees


----------



## hazuki

yes! yes! yes! yes
i am dying.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

OHHHHHHHH YES ruled hahaha


----------



## kokepepsi

THIS FUCKING CROWD
ALL MY L(OVE


----------



## Ruck_Fules

Yes chants for Punk's leg strikes and running knees lol


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

Holy shit, this crowd is smarky as fuck! :lmao


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

YESYESYESYESYESYES


----------



## SUPER HANS

I'm worried Bryan will get pulled from tonight, either that, or WWE take the initiative and build a new star, in D BRY


----------



## finalnight

This. Crowd. Is. Legend.


----------



## The Oggmonster

I'm loving this crowd tonight!


----------



## cmp25

Seriously this is the best crowd ever


----------



## Billy Kidman

Here's to hoping that "YES!" gradually fades out "What?"


----------



## RatedR IWC Star

theres no question that vince changed his mind on sending sheamus out there after all the bryan chants ...

and lord tensai wasnt that impressive at all


----------



## MJG93

It will be a crime against humanity if Bryan doesn't come out. Seriously, this crowd will collectively jizz themselves if he comes out.


----------



## JobbyJobberson

Sooo... how long before we start getting "No! No! No!" chants?


----------



## bc23

I love this crowd man


----------



## Wilsonn

These yes chants are the greatest thing ever


----------



## Master Dater

I want to make love to this crowd.


----------



## Amber B

Forget one year, you'll regret this chant in 5 months. :lmao


----------



## Nuski

no chants LMAO


----------



## Liniert

:lmao LMAO 'NO' CHANTS!


----------



## Headliner

Are they chanting No?


----------



## Mister Hands

The best part is, you know Punk's inwardly cracking up about the Yes chants.


----------



## RKO920

NO No! lol


----------



## Macharius

Crowd is fucking amazing tonight. Well worth staying up to watch Raw.


----------



## Choke2Death

"Yes!" will be the new "Woo!" when a chop happens and probably replace "What?". LOL.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

greatest crowd ever.


----------



## watts63

NO chants LMAO.


----------



## The Absolute

Lol Cole and King FINALLY acknowledged the crowd! I love it!


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

even cole commentating on the crowd lol


----------



## karl573

This is the BEST FUCKING CROWD EVER. Shout outs to Miami, seriously.


----------



## TJTheGr81

Raw. Here. Every week. Forever. Please.


----------



## kieranwwe

Yes! Yes! Yes! OOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH oh


----------



## holycityzoo

If Daniel Bryan doesn't get any air time, Miami might riot


----------



## Derek

Loving this crowd


----------



## RatedR10

This crowd is fucking awesome.

YES! YES! YES!

...and now NO! NO! NO! Hahaha.


----------



## 1nation

"this crowd jaaked or what...you kidding me" lmao


----------



## Rust in Peace

This is awesome but will become more annoying than the what chants if this happens every week


----------



## Nikasaur

Crowd chantig NO


----------



## JobbyJobberson

JobbyJobberson said:


> Sooo... how long before we start getting "No! No! No!" chants?


I CALLED IT!!!!


----------



## Jeffy

If Daniel Bryan shows up, that place will blow up!


----------



## chargebeam

This crowd is making this Raw awesome!


----------



## Tedious

JobbyJobberson said:


> Sooo... how long before we start getting "No! No! No!" chants?


You called it


----------



## RiverFenix

No! No! No! chants


----------



## magusnova

SMH, when we return live.


----------



## Instant Karma

This crowd deserves a Slammy.


----------



## Pasab

Earthquake just happened in Miami...


----------



## Borias

This is an amazing crowd


----------



## Bubz

This match is great.


----------



## Timber Timbre

After tonight, if Vince doesn't start building Bryan as one of his top stars, he's out of his mind!


----------



## attitudEra

man I wish every crowd was like this, I could really enjoy RAW a whole lot more, im enjoying the fuck outta raw tonight, other than the shit loads of commercials.


----------



## pewpewpew

THIS CROWD!!!


----------



## SideTableDrawer

Bless this motherfuckin' crowd, legendary!


----------



## THANOS

"NO!" CHANTS OH MY FUCKING GOSH

BRYAN WILL BE PUSHED TO THE MOON


----------



## WelshMizfit

This is mint. We need Bryan and Lesnar now.


----------



## Tony Tornado

This is why smark crowds are the best.


----------



## Jacare

I never realized how big a factor the crowd is, the show is 10x better with an active crowd.


----------



## The Absolute

Man fuck these fucking commercial breaks! I wanna hear more funny chants!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

this is too long of a match


----------



## thecuttingedge

put this crowd in next years hall of fame


----------



## Cheap Shot

Please... they have to feature Daniel Bryan in this RAW, at this rate he'll get a louder pop than the rock himself.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

It was inevitable.. NO chants for heel offense. lol


----------



## Nafstem

This has been a great match.


----------



## Ekia

It will be a terrible crime on humanity of DBry doesn't show up....


----------



## Oakesy

Another fucking commercial. NO!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Henry is looking very strong in this match .. his booking has been pretty strange lately.


----------



## bc23

D.Bryan has gained a fan


----------



## SP103

I'm sure 80% of this crowd is people who travelled a long way to see WM28 and now are at Raw the night after-hence the awesomeness of their energy tonight.


----------



## Rocky Mark

and people actually said that Miami had shit crowd ? fpalm 

fucking awesome crowd !!


----------



## JoMoxRKO

You hear em now...just imagine when Cena comes out


----------



## LVblizzard

This crowd rivals Chicago and NYC. It's that good.


----------



## ABrown

fuckin right. Statham is a boss. Need to see that


----------



## Disciple514

This crowd is insanely hot tonight. YES!


----------



## ShaggyK

The commercial for that movie just reminded me how awesome A Perfect Circle is


----------



## lightfm

goes to show how much a crowd affects the quality of a show man


----------



## Flyman

Who started those "Yes" chants? This has to be new? However its awesome


----------



## THANOS

Is WWE smart enough to put Bryan on tv tonight?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

This will be known as the night when the "Yes" chant became the new "What" #RAWTonight


----------



## Serpent01

If only the crowd was like this every week on Raw.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

JobbyJobberson said:


> Sooo... how long before we start getting "No! No! No!" chants?


You win the Internet.


----------



## corfend

dabossb said:


> Is WWE smart enough to put Bryan on tv tonight?


I hope so.


----------



## Peapod

Smark crowds are always better.


----------



## Ham and Egger

This crowd is insane. I hope to God Bryan comes out tonight!!!! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Headliner

I wonder what Vin Man thinks of this crowd.


----------



## Hajduk1911

this crowd is awesome


----------



## Master Dater

Bryan will have Miami to either thank for a massive star push or blame for getting buried mercilessly.


----------



## Rust in Peace

This is what happens when you get people from all around the world at an event. They really should put mania or any ppv in England or something.


----------



## TJTheGr81

Bryan might outpop Rock at this rate if he comes out.


----------



## RatedR10

Daniel Bryan MUST be on this show. It's just right. YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Brittney

Crowds from this point on should learn from Miami tonight.


----------



## kokepepsi

SP103 said:


> I'm sure 80% of this crowd is people who travelled a long way to see WM28 and now are at Raw the night after-hence the awesomeness of their energy tonight.


not only this but smarks are usually the ones who will go out of their way to travel for mania

SMARK CROWD > ALL CROWDS


----------



## Frozen Inferno

I haven't giggled uncontrollably in quite some time...well played Miami RAW fans.


----------



## THANOS

Flyman said:


> Who started those "Yes" chants? This has to be new? However its awesome


ROH


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Daniel Bryan is more over than Wade Barrett will ever be.


----------



## Serpent01

Imagine if "Yes" chants become the new "What" chants.


----------



## Headliner

Why would you air a Smackdown commercial saying, "Who left Mania as World Champion?" when you already showed pictures of Fella winning the World title on Raw?


----------



## Mister Hands

Man, Starbuck, and anyone else from the board who's in the crowd tonight... hats off, folks. You guys are being awesome!


----------



## Nuski

Flyman said:


> Who started those "Yes" chants? This has to be new? However its awesome


Daniel Bryan


----------



## Hajduk1911

I wonder if they will put Sheamus on the show tonight lol


----------



## RatedR10

Daniel Bryan chants! Fuck yes!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

I wonder how much of the crowd is from Miami and how much of it is Out of Towners.

Wherever they're from, I fucking love them!


----------



## JobbyJobberson

Lol as much as I'm enjoying these "Yes!" chants, come on guys... it's not an indication that Bryan is massively over or that somehow the fans love Daniel Bryan. It's clearly more out of smark pride than it is about Daniel Bryan.

Lol wow as I type this the crowd massively roars for Bryan. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Am I hearing Daniel Bryan chants now? Fuck he is over. I'm so proud....


----------



## ShaggyK

Shouldn't the rest hold have been taken care of during the commercial break?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan

I think Henry is going to win this.


----------



## Cheap Shot

Daniel Bryan chants... this is glorious.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Rust in Peace said:


> This is what happens when you get people from all around the world at an event. They really should put mania or any ppv in England or something.


yes yes yes


----------



## Amber B

Knowing how slimy WWE can be, I can see them embarrassing Bryan more than pushing him.


----------



## DaftFox

YES/NO chants taking over YAY/BOO.

Bryan is over as fuck!


----------



## QuietStormBlood

OMG this crowd is fucking hot


----------



## TJTheGr81

I want to hug every single person in this fucking crowd. Seriously. This is outstanding.


----------



## Redrox

:lmao I love this crowd! D. Bryan has finally solved the "What" chant problem! Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## Billy Kidman

What can I say about this crowd that hasn't already been said a million times? It's fucking incredible.


----------



## watts63

Punk's Kobashi chops FTW.


----------



## ShaggyK

Amber B said:


> Knowing how slimy WWE can be, I can see them embarrassing Bryan more than pushing him.


This.


----------



## THANOS

"Daniel Bryan" chants AGAIN


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Headliner said:


> I wonder what Vin Man thinks of this crowd.


He's probably going to bury Bryan worse than he did to Miz, MVP, Swagger, and Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## EuropaEndlos

Modern said:


> Daniel Bryan


Best crowd since Chicago.


----------



## Striker

Great time to be a WWE fan. Love this right now.


----------



## Cheap Shot

How long is this match going to be...


----------



## RiverFenix

Bryan ripped off the "Yes!" chants from UFC's Diego Sanchez


----------



## Skullduggery

SideTableDrawer said:


> Bless this motherfuckin' crowd, legendary!


This


----------



## magusnova

Wow, a count out.


----------



## Mainboy

These chants are brilliant!!


----------



## HOLY S**T 123

This is the best crowd ever


----------



## Rock316AE

YES YES YES, Henry didn't job.


----------



## RockCold

Looks like they are pushing Mark Henry again!


----------



## Liniert

'We want Lesner' !


----------



## Headliner

Awful finish.


Amber B said:


> Knowing how slimy WWE can be, I can see them embarrassing Bryan more than pushing him.


Yeah, might give Vin Man ideas.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

WE WANT LESNAR!!!


----------



## Serpent01

"We want Lesnar" chants


----------



## OJA20

WE WANT LESNAR!!!


----------



## Choke2Death

Am I hearing "We Want Lesnar"?


----------



## THANOS

"KENTA KOBASHI" chops YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## slimsellout

WE WANT LESNAR chants

LMAO!


----------



## RatedR10

I swear that was a "We Want Lesnar" chant! Fuck yes!


----------



## magusnova

Natural Disaster....F5!!!!!


----------



## Nikasaur

JERICHO


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Terrrible finish, but it might lead to a Henry/Punk feud.


----------



## Jacare

WE WANT LESNAR


----------



## Amber B

The most random Raw ever :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx

Never fear guys, the "WHAT?" chants are still alive and "well."


----------



## lightfm

jerichooooooo


----------



## Ruck_Fules

Jericho!


----------



## MJG93

Oh shit, Jericho's really gonna do this, isn't he?


----------



## TripleG

"We Want Lesnar" This crowd rules. 

Jericho being awesome is awesome.


----------



## ShaggyK

Seriously?



Fuck off with this shit already


----------



## bmp487

I love that Henry didn't lay down. Build him the fuck back up!


----------



## RyanPelley

Uh oh. CM Punk just drank alcohol. What a fucking poser he is.

And those Moongoose McQueen pants are awesome.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

"WE WANT LESNAR"


----------



## The Absolute

Y2J is amazing right now. Everything is amazing right now. This is the best Raw in recent memory.


----------



## Amber B

Kinky.


----------



## UknowWho

is that a jab at matt hardy?
lol


----------



## attitudEra

holy fuck LOLOLOLOL


----------



## finalnight

Wow they're going there!


----------



## BrokenWater

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!DRINK


----------



## Jigsaw

Jericho slips and falls wow


----------



## Jeffy

LOL


----------



## Mister Hands

:lmao


----------



## Power_T

I'm a little surprised Punk agreed to this.


----------



## slfan68

STOP WASTING THAT JACK! I'll take it off your hands


----------



## slimsellout

LMFAO @ THE SLIP


----------



## SUPER HANS

lol jerislip


----------



## Peapod

Is that JD? Pass it this way Chris.


----------



## El Barto

Jericho just busted his own ass


----------



## Choke2Death

Lol, Jericho almost fell.


----------



## ABrown

:lmao stomp botch


----------



## Sarcasm1

SCSA approves this promo.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

They should have done this before WM instead of having Jericho talk via titantron.


----------



## Liniert

The bottle exploded before it his head head :lmao


----------



## TripleG

I think that prop bottle broken in Jericho's hand.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Someone please gif Jericho slipping.


----------



## kakashi101

lol he tripped

<3 jericho


----------



## lightfm

a continuing feud in wwe? nice lol


----------



## holycityzoo

God Bless Chris Jericho

even though the bottle broke before it hit his head lol


----------



## slimsellout

Best Raw Ever


----------



## bmp487

Y2J pouring liquor on Punk was fucking genius.


----------



## slfan68

LOL at the jerislip and then him breaking the bottle before it hits Punk


----------



## Headliner

Awesome stuff from Jericho there. He bust his ass pretty nice kicking Punk too.


----------



## Mister Hands

The real question is, why does the timekeeper have a couple bottles of Jack on hand?


----------



## ShaggyK

That was just terrible....first Jericho slips, then the prop bottle breaks in his hand....and this whole feud is just retarded in general.


----------



## RiverFenix

Bottle broke too soon! Shit angle anyways.


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock

Awesome stuff from Jericho. Ladder match at Extreme Rules please.


----------



## Amber B

Best segment ever.


In the last year.


----------



## TJTheGr81

Rematch. I'm with it. 

Forum fucking broke for Punk's first "drink" lol


----------



## Whitem0nkey

mark is dumb he though he won the title


----------



## THANOS

LMFAO HE SLIPPED


----------



## Ham and Egger

BOTCH! LOL!!!!


----------



## RD25

So this feud isn't over then?

And lol at Jericho's slip;.


----------



## Jumpluff

This is the best fucking Raw I have seen in years. It's fucking back, it really might get fun again!


----------



## Jeffy

wow that was real bottle - he obviously didn't smashed it against his head, but come on, thats pretty dangerous


----------



## Jacare

Recovered from the slip well tbh


----------



## Rock316AE

Henry didnt job so good stuff here, crowd is on fire.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

The bottle broke before it hit him in the head. Double botch by Y2J.


----------



## Headliner

Mister Hands said:


> The real question is, why does the timekeeper have a couple bottles of Jack on hand?


Very good question.


----------



## RemoteControlled

The fake booze is slippery huh


----------



## RatedR10

LOL at Jericho slipping and then the bottle breaking in his hand before it hit Punk's head.

I hope this crowd gets Lesnar tonight. That'd be fucking HUGE!


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett

now that's what i call an awesome segment


----------



## THANOS

THAT WAS FUCKING AMAZING THOUGH!!! I FREAKIN LOVE IT!!! PUNK TO DO THE WRESTLE RAVE PROMO NEXT WEEK!


----------



## CitizenErased

Glad this feud aint over! 

Lmao at the slip!

<3 Jericho


----------



## bmp487

1 hour and 15 mins in, and this is already one of the best RAWs in a LONG time.


----------



## kimino

CM Punk unconscious at work due to alchol what a shame!


----------



## Apollosol

See! Miami is the greatest City in the World! No other place can you get an experience like that!!!!


----------



## H

Mister Hands said:


> The real question is, why does the timekeeper have a couple bottles of Jack on hand?


Same reason he always happened to have a cooler of beers when Austin got thirsty.


----------



## kakashi101

lol he slipped

<3 jericho


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Why is raw soo good it's broken 4 times so far


----------



## Tony Tornado

This RAW is making me question my wrestling retirement. This is so awesome.


----------



## RyanPelley

CM Punk just consumed alcohol. What a fucking poser.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

That was great. Like I said before, they should have done this before WM. Instead, they didn't want them to touch. So stupid.


----------



## holycityzoo

One of the best hours of WWE television in a long time


----------



## 1nation

Whitem0nkey said:


> mark is dumb he though he won the title


after 15 years, you would think he would know better.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz

Raw has been fucking incredible tonight.


----------



## lesnarism

lesnar is there tonight last thing i heard so i hope he will kick cena al over miami,,crowd would go insane


----------



## Bubz

Fucking great segment. One of the best I can remember for years actually. And this is going to lead to some more great matches,


----------



## JobbyJobberson

RD25 said:


> So this feud isn't over then?


Feuds aren't settled at RawMania anymore, they're just glorified house shows you have to pay for now.


----------



## corfend

This is why Y2J is the Best in the World (or the WWE at least).


----------



## Choke2Death

Jericho YOU FUCKING RULE!


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Surprised Punk agreed to that really. Also choked at Jericho slipping and the subsequent "WHEEEEY!" from the crowd.


----------



## NathWFC

Anyone PLEASE got a link to a stream? My SkyGo has just fucking died the piece of shit!


----------



## TheGreatOne1991

Get's glassed.....No blood.

Lol.


----------



## Peapod

Miami I salute you!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

y2j botched 2 times in the same segment and it was still awesome.


----------



## Rust in Peace

Apollosol said:


> See! Miami is the greatest City in the World! No other place can you get an experience like that!!!!


Dude a majority of the crowd aren't even from miami thats why it's so electric


----------



## Kommander

Hey guys, first post, long time lurker. Hope Lesnar shows up tonight and Cena does something drastic. This crowd deserves it.


----------



## TJTheGr81

With no Rock/Cena, Jericho/Punk should main event Extreme Rules, and it should rock.


----------



## CaptainObvious

Great segment from Jericho/CM Punk.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Great match, promo, and mufuckin' CROWD.


----------



## Showman

lol this is why the crowd can make a wrestling show or match awesome.


----------



## dlb223

Jericho is my hero. And CM Punk is my favorite wrestler of this era. But Jericho is gold. I loved that.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett

that was just amazing Y2J is the shit


----------



## Amber B

Mister Hands said:


> The real question is, why does the timekeeper have a couple bottles of Jack on hand?


Well...when you have to sit there and watch two hours of fuckery every Monday, he came prepared. He didn't need it this week.


----------



## The Absolute

Oh my God! Please bring out Daniel bryan!


----------



## Whitem0nkey

So I guess Cm punk is drunk now


----------



## Lydeck

What was up with Punk coughing up blood?


----------



## wrestlinn00bz

Whoa , Pictures of Mania ?? NICE WWE. no seriously nice.


----------



## RKO920

Bryan timeeee


----------



## OrtonMARK

HERE WE GO!!!


----------



## hazuki

ugh Sheamus


----------



## El Barto

YES MAN COMING SOON!!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces

Novak Djokovic said:


> Surprised Punk agreed to that really. Also choked at Jericho slipping and the subsequent "WHEEEEY!" from the crowd.


Why wouldn't he? It was a breakaway bottle and obviously was non-alcoholic


----------



## Amber B

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH HERE.WE.GO


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Is Lesnar confirmed to be returning or what? Not sure why there's so much talk about him, what have I missed?


----------



## Omega_VIK

Well, this feud is got more intense.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

This crowd is fucking ridiculous, seriously haven't seen a crowd this good in a long fucking time. But honestly, the actual content of this Raw is really good, way better than before. Before we'd have a divas match, Randy Orton vs. Dolph Ziggler, then nothing. Now it's actual content, The Rock talking about what he wants to do, Tensai shitting on Riley, an feud that lasts longer than 1 PPV in what we just Saw between Jericho and Punk. hopefully it's fucking awesome now.


----------



## WelshMizfit

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## TripleG

Oh Sheamus is gonna get booed out of the building.


----------



## RyanPelley

Boos for Sheamus. Hahahahah.


----------



## ABrown

:lmao crazy boos for Fella


----------



## Darkseid316

RAW IS JERICHO!


----------



## Master Dater

hahahahaha booed out of the building


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

OH SHIT RIOT TIME


----------



## RockCold

Mixed reaction for The Fella.


----------



## Dark_Link

Boo


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock

Jericho was amazing. Ladder match at Extreme Rules? BOOOK IT


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Getting BOOOOO'd like crazy.


----------



## QuietStormBlood

Sheamus pisses me off comin out all jolly and shit


----------



## 1nation

boos for sheamus haha


----------



## Headliner

:lol They definitely put poor Fella out there.


----------



## the fox

ROCK vs Punk at summerslam or next year?


----------



## Amber B

I feel bad for Sheamus, he didn't book it.


----------



## ejc8710

we want lesnar we want lesnar


----------



## MJG93

Sheamus has been fed to the lion that is this crowd.


----------



## RatedR10

Sheamus getting booed! Haha! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Mister Hands

:lmao They hate him. They really hate him!


----------



## Skullduggery

Shamus getting booooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## Choke2Death

Holy fuck... they actually brought out Sheamus!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Here comes Sheamus.


----------



## Kenny

getting booooooooooooos


----------



## holycityzoo

A lot of boo's...Vince is going to be pisssssssssssssssssssed


----------



## dlb223

Who else heard the crowd chanting "WE WANT LESNAR"


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Lol, they are booing Sheamus.


----------



## Disciple514

BOO THIS MAN


----------



## Rock316AE

lol fella reaction


----------



## lightfm

booooooooooooooooooo


----------



## LVblizzard

Hopefully Bryan comes out during this segment. I'd love to see the crowd's reaction.


----------



## The Absolute

The crowd is booing this man. Please bring out the American fucking Dragon!!


----------



## Billy Afterthought

Heard some boos.


----------



## Cheap Shot

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## El Barto

BOOS FOR SHEAMUS


----------



## Headliner

ADR back?


----------



## magusnova

Del Rio?


----------



## slimsellout

Novak Djokovic said:


> Is Lesnar confirmed to be returning or what? Not sure why there's so much talk about him, what have I missed?


Brock Lesnar flew to Miami over the weekend, and there were rumours he was negotiating with the WWE. Then sources in the WWE said he signed a 1 year contract.

He is expected to return tonight.


----------



## GCA-FF

WTF Del Rio?!?!?


----------



## -XERO-

*RIO!*


----------



## Omega_VIK

Oh man, Sheamus is getting booed.


----------



## cindel25

I'm here live. How does it look on tv?


----------



## Peapod

This is epic. Fella is getting booed.


----------



## RyanPelley

FUCK YEAH! Del Rio just saved us from a boring segment!


----------



## hazuki

Alberto ugh.


----------



## Demandred

Not surprisingly the majority of fans quickly turned on Sheamus after the bullshit WWE pulled last night.


Del Rio


----------



## TJTheGr81

"BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO" 

lol at that sign: Don't blink or you might miss a D-Bry match.

RICARDO IS BACK! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## BrokenWater

DELLL RIOOO YES YES YES YES


----------



## Oakesy

They went with Sheamus after all. Mixed reaction tbh. Great crowd.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

YESSSSSSSSSSSSS ALBERTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Jepo

RICARDO MOTHERFUCKING RODRIGUEZ.


----------



## Majesty

Crowd was about to boo the crap out of Sheamus' promo. So they do all they can to try to make the crowd forget Daniel Bryan by bringing in Del Rio?


----------



## SAMCRO

Very clever vince calling out a heel before they get a chance to boo Sheamus.


----------



## QuietStormBlood

how can you get no reaction from this crowd...........kill ADR


----------



## Redrox

:lmao Y2J was awesome..Del Rioooooooo!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

^PUNKS STARTED TO DRINK WITH THE GREAT 1


----------



## RockCold

Alberto Del Rio?! Nice surprise.


----------



## AlwaysBrave

:lmao thatta boy ADR.


----------



## Kenny

albertooo del riooo


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Del Rio gets cheered over Sheamus. HAHA


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

RICARDO!!!!

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Amber B

Oh...no....


----------



## TromaDogg

Wasn't expecting Del Rio to interrupt


----------



## CaptainObvious

Alberto Del Rio returns.


----------



## ABrown

Amber B said:


> I feel bad for Sheamus, he didn't book it.


yup

Ricardo!!! It's been too long

DESTINY!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

RR!!!!! DEL RIO! YES HES ON SMACKDOWN! FUCK YES! CAHRACTER DEVELOPMENT! MAKE HIM FACE!


----------



## Dark_Link

Ricardo yes yes yes


----------



## Ham and Egger

Where the fuck is Bryan? We need some real starpower!


----------



## RatedR10

DEL RIOOOOOOO!!


----------



## lightfm

Anyone see the "Don't blink or you'll miss a dbry match" sign ? lol


----------



## Rock316AE

They send Del Rio fast so Sheamus wouldn't get booed lol


----------



## Power_T

I thought WWE normally got rid of jobbers after Mania, not have them return.


----------



## faceface

I've never been so happy to see Alberto Del Rio.

Hell, until now, I've never _been_ happy to see Alberto Del Rio.


----------



## SP103

Those boos are for WWE Creative-or lack thereof of Creativity. You book shit and you're Turd Time Face is going to take the heat. 

Reference: John Cena.


----------



## Oakesy

Alberto is back! What will they do with him?


----------



## pagc

They were chanting Si!!


----------



## Liniert

Wait, was that a 'Ci Ci Ci' Chant?!?! :lmao


----------



## UknowWho

Si Si Si


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

si si si si!!! lol!


----------



## Huganomics

Sheamus was about to say "What a difference a year makes". :lol


----------



## JoMoxRKO

AHHAHAHHHAAHAHA SI SI


----------



## Amber B

A fucking Si chant. :lmao


----------



## Master Dater

Si chants. Holy shit.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Looks like no Daniel Bryan


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke

ShaggyK said:


> That was just terrible....first Jericho slips, then the prop bottle breaks in his hand....and this whole feud is just retarded in general.


Can you just watch wrestling and enjoy it for what it is once in a while? damn


----------



## Bob the Jobber

"Si!" chants HAHAHA


----------



## Stances

SI! SI! SI! SI! SI! ARe you serious?! lmao


----------



## RKO920

HAHA I LOVE MIAMI


----------



## Tedious

SI SI SI SI SI! LMFAO!


----------



## gaco

SI SI SI SI


----------



## slfan68

Daniel Bryan chants! Love it!


----------



## 1nation

so DB won't even get a rematch? at best he'll be in triple threat match.


----------



## Mst

what are they chanting?


----------



## Majesty

"SI" Chant and "Daniel Bryan" chant


----------



## Kabraxal

Was that just a ci chant...


----------



## RiverFenix

Si! Si! Si! Chants attempted


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

SI SI SI :lmao


----------



## THANOS

"DANIEL BRYAN" chants


----------



## TJTheGr81

"Si" chants! 

"Daniel Bryan" chants. FUCK, this crowd is BRILLIANT.


----------



## bmp487

LOL, Sheamus is getting booed. Excellent. I've never liked him.


----------



## GCA-FF

SI Chants!!! Daniel Bryan Chants!!! :lmao


----------



## ABrown

is that a Si chant?

:lmao tremendous


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

^Punking Drinking backstage He did it faster Than DB Loss at wm


----------



## PacoAwesome

DANIEL BRYAN! DANIEL BRYAN! DANIEL BRYAN!


----------



## Ekia

They have no shot at getting this promo out...DANIEL BRYAN!


----------



## The Absolute

THEY'RE CHANTING HIS MOTHERFUCKING NAME!! JESUS TITTY-FUCKING CHRIST, VINCE!! JUST BRING HIM OUT!!


----------



## Nikasaur

Crowd chanting Si!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

si si si si chants 

fucking awesome


----------



## Supreme Clientele

Si = Yes en Espanol.


----------



## Peapod

I'm nearly crying with happiness, this crowd WANT DANIEL FUCKING BRYAN VINCE!!


----------



## Gwilt

Si chants!


----------



## Headliner

Si! si! si! si!


----------



## CaptainObvious

Si chants. Fantastic!


----------



## slimsellout

Record time?

Didn't Kane beat Chavo in 8 seconds for the belt?


----------



## MJG93

SI! SI! SI! SI!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Everyone in this crowd deserves a fucking award.


----------



## RockCold

What are they chanting?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

That was the best thing Jericho has done since he's came back.


----------



## Kommander

This crowd is fucking gold! =))


----------



## RemoteControlled

Battle of the accents, yes yes yes


----------



## wrestlinn00bz

WEL COME BACK DEL RIO


----------



## EraOfAwesome

:lmao

"SI!" chants.


----------



## Brittney

This crowd is better than Wrestlemania 27.


----------



## chargebeam

This Raw better be included as a whole on the Wrestlemania Blu-Ray! This crowd is fucking epic!


----------



## Sheep

Lol Si Si Si


----------



## will94

I LOVE this crowd. SI! SI! SI! SI!


----------



## Macharius

I pray to god that D-Bry makes an appearance. The crowd will go shit crazy!


----------



## El Barto

Is this the greatest crowd in wrestling history???? 

Seriously this deserves a thread on it's own.


----------



## Serpent01

LMAO!!!! 

This crowd is seriosly the best ever. Now they are chanting Yes in spanish.


----------



## SUPER HANS

WE WANT FUCK BRYAN


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Sheamus isnt going to get over if this keeps up.


----------



## lightfm

hope bryan comes out


----------



## Headliner

Damn. I know this crowd is pissing Vince off right now.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

This crowd >>> all of WWE Creative


----------



## RKO_THUG

The greatest crowd of allllllllllllllllll time


----------



## chrispepper

So... Mark Henry the smackdown superstar challenges for the wwe title and del rio the raw superstar challenges for the whc.. I guess the brand split really is over.


----------



## bmp487

"Si" chants. LOL, loving it.


----------



## Rock316AE

:lmao


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Microphone fucking up :lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Y2J Was Right he's started drinking faster than DB Loss at Wm


----------



## TromaDogg

LOL @ that sign in the crowd that says 'Blink and you'll miss a D-Bryan match!' :lol


----------



## Headliner

Poor ADR.


----------



## RyanPelley

Daniel Bryan isn't coming, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Give them Bryan, you fools!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

segment solved xD


----------



## Omega_VIK

Daniel Bryan fans didn't want to hear that shit.


----------



## Mister Hands

It seems strangely perverse that this Raw is better than all of the RTWM Raws combined.


----------



## PacoAwesome

GIVE THE PEOPLE WHAT THEY WANT VINCE! DANIEL BRYAN!


----------



## SovereignVA

This has probably already been said but how amazing has this crowd been? I actually enjoyed a Mark Henry vs CM Punk match solely because of them.


----------



## The Absolute

Is this promo over? Okay, now everybody's pissed. Where the hell is Daniel Bryan?!


----------



## hazuki

Ugh no Bryan


----------



## Luisetex

Alberto del Río not selling the Brogue Kick. Brilliant.


----------



## J-Coke

D-Bry deserves better


----------



## RKO920

Miami is almost on par with NY lol.


----------



## Skullduggery

This crowd is amazing


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

vince is a dumbass
i dont care that he's a billionaire, he has a monopoly, of course he's a billionaire


----------



## Bob the Jobber

DANIEL BRYAN!!!


----------



## Tim Legend

Best crowd ever...

I can't say Im looking forward to sheamus with the belt in the slightest...


----------



## Huganomics

Sheamus has more heat tonight than he ever had in his first heel run. :lol


----------



## ToddTheBod

So like..why did his mic cut out?

Lol and the "YES!" and "SI!" chants.


----------



## TJTheGr81

DAT POP. DAT MOTHERFUCKING POP. FUCK. FUCK.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

AJ <3


----------



## slimsellout

can we get a Josh Matthews chant going?


----------



## RatedR10

YES! YES! YES! Daniel Bryan appearance!


----------



## Jigsaw

BRYAN


----------



## Amber B

Yep they're already starting it. The more you chant, the less they'll show/use Bryan. They basically warned you all.


----------



## Oakesy

YESSSSSSS Its D-Bry!


----------



## RyanPelley

If Bryan went out to the ring, the crowd would have went ape shit. Can't have that happening while the new Champ gets booed, right Vince?


----------



## Majesty

Bryan didn't have to say anything crowd chanted his name during his silence. Brilliant lol!!


----------



## H

Brittney said:


> This crowd is better than Wrestlemania 27.


I think this show is better than 27.


----------



## Choke2Death

Lol, Bryan appears but only backstage.... disappointing!


----------



## Ham and Egger

WWE is scared to Bryan in the ring and have him out pop everyone tonight!


----------



## VRsick

cena is such a loser. Anyone from boston would never EEEEEEEVER give gay-rod a high five.


----------



## Tony Tornado

RAW NEEDS MORE D-BRYAN


----------



## UknowWho

Finally the legend of Yes is here


----------



## The Absolute

Let me get this straight: he's the most over guy of the night and all he got was a cheap ass interview?


----------



## ToddTheBod

It's a smark crowd so they'll cheer for the heel no matter who it is. Good to hear Bryan get a reaction though.


----------



## Jeffy

Traddy-X said:


> This is the best fucking Raw I have seen in years. It's fucking back, it really might get fun again!


Yeah it really feels like old times - constantly something new, unpredictable a crowd fucking hot!


MGK booed again xD


----------



## Ruck_Fules

LOL crowd boos MGK.


----------



## Rock316AE

LOL they booed the pic of this singer drug addict


----------



## Kommander

Wait did that moron Flo Rida rip off Avicii's Levels?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

They are gonna punish Bryan. Everytime the crowd chants "YES!", Bryan will get de-pushed further and further. Dumbass Vince.


----------



## Bubz

Bryan is the fucking man.


----------



## Liniert




----------



## kokepepsi

this show has been waaaaaaaaaay better than mania
who booked this


----------



## SP103

The Wrestlingforum.com servers can't handle such a good Raw.


----------



## dlb223

Josh Matthews is such a great interviewer. He's definitely the next Mean Gene.

No but really I love how nobody ever responds to his questions and he just stands there awkwardly


----------



## Snothlisberger

I wonder what Tyrion Lannister/Pyro has to say about the charisma vacuum Bryan now.


----------



## Whitem0nkey

This show has been amazing


----------



## JerseyScottie

CMB23 said:


> They are gonna punish Bryan. Everytime the crowd chants "YES!", Bryan will get de-pushed further and further. Dumbass Vince.


or "Si" hahaha


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1

Cena's gonna come out and ruin this epic RAW.. great.


----------



## Amber B

CMB23 said:


> They are gonna punish Bryan. Everytime the crowd chants "YES!", Bryan will get de-pushed further and further. Dumbass Vince.


Exactly.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

DANIEL BRYAN HAS NO CHARISMA, MIC SKILLS AND HE'S NOT OVER AT ALL. RIGHT GUYS ?! RIGHT?!


----------



## El Barto

Has Bryan become one of the biggest star in wrestling? It only takes one crowd to start a trend.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Apparently the way we should have gotten JohnCena over was to have him lose in 18 seconds


----------



## corfend

Bryan's the most over guy on the show tonight. Good for him.


----------



## Timber Timbre

I can't wrap my head around how over Daniel Bryan is, it's absolutely mind boggling. This man is just as over as the Rock himself tonight, if not more!


----------



## lightfm

bryan crashed the server lol


----------



## Tony Tornado

kokepepsi said:


> this show has been waaaaaaaaaay better than mania
> who booked this


They must have re-signed Russo.


----------



## Headliner

SP103 said:


> The Wrestlingforum.com servers can't handle such a good Raw.


Pfft. This site can't handle a bad Raw. Crashes every week.


----------



## Striker

kokepepsi said:


> this show has been waaaaaaaaaay better than mania
> who booked this


Da fuck? What was wrong with Mania? It was pretty damn good.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Why WWE isn't capitalizing on DB is beyond me. He is one of the most over supserstars in the company, yet WWE tries to push people the crowd doesn't care for. 

Daniel Bryan for Champ! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Natsuke

ToddTheBod said:


> It's a smark crowd so they'll cheer for the heel no matter who it is. Good to hear Bryan get a reaction though.


So you're saying that crowd would've cheered any heel with the specific word "yes" and "Daniel Bryan?"

Okay.


----------



## Choke2Death

Just hope we wont get some filler divas bullshit next.


----------



## Shazayum

I reluctantly agree, because Bryan is so over, they'll find this reason to DE push him. A shame but that's a Vince McMahon run WWE nowadays.


----------



## TJTheGr81

I get the point of that interview...but it just made Bryan look AWESOME.


----------



## Clique

If Bryan gets those chants from now on they will have no choice but to turn him face and push him.


----------



## Omega_VIK

RKO920 said:


> Miami is almost on par with NY lol.


Probably has to do with indy fans in the crowd tonight.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Apparently the way we should have gotten @JohnCena over was to have him lose in 18 seconds #RAWTonight


----------



## Mataleon

Hope cena does a good segment here, this raw has been off the charts!


----------



## Cheap Shot

Bryan is going to get buried because he isn't a product of the WWE, unlike Sheamus.


----------



## Rock316AE

WM was awesome, this RAW is great.


----------



## Whitem0nkey

Best crowd in a while


----------



## Brittney

It was bound to happen.


----------



## dlb223

Headliner said:


> Pfft. This site can't handle a bad Raw. Crashes every week.


YES! YES! YES!


----------



## ecabney

They clearly had no intent on putting him on TV tonight, they did that little bullshyt backstage shyt to keep the crowd from rioting. I hope they still do.


----------



## Headliner

lol at MGK. Lame white boy.


----------



## shutupchico

clearly they screwed this up. sheamus is ruined as a face, bryan is ruined as a heel. nice job.


----------



## Jeffy

LOOL


----------



## -XERO-

*FUCK MGK*


----------



## ABrown

get that meth head off my screen


----------



## Rock316AE

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Fuck this drug addict.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Rhodes get cheers. HAH I love it


----------



## SpeedStick

MGK Booed for his comments on Rock


----------



## The Absolute

Dashing Cody Rhodes! Yay! This guy deserves a push!


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

CODYYYYY


----------



## AlwaysBrave

Cody still wearing his dress I see.


----------



## dlb223

MGK could become the top heel in the WWE


----------



## TJTheGr81

Popped for Cody. I don't think I can love this crowd any more. Just...all my love.


----------



## finalnight

Lol, they kept the fake smackdown pop on rhodes titantron.


----------



## cavs25

YES! YES! Si! Si!
I love them!
thank you Miami!


----------



## BrokenWater

No reaction for cody


----------



## Ruck_Fules

Crowd cheers the heel Cody Rhodes.

FAN-FUCKING-TASTIC!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

THIS CROWD Is on crack or X lol


----------



## SP103

They're booing you because you're a shitty white rapper who looks like a tattoo parlor shit stains in the toilet MGK


----------



## Whitem0nkey

We Want Lesnar


----------



## RatedR10

That pop for Rhodes!


----------



## Steve.

I'm still in awe of this crowd....


----------



## Striker

This crowd needs to stop cheering Bryan. One more YES! and he will be taken off our screens forever.


----------



## Dark_Link

Here comes cody and his victoria secret panties.


----------



## Mikey2690

Randy Orton is an anagram of 'I look like a slim jim with a face'" just fucking lol.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Cena will get booed out of the building.


----------



## lightfm

boom!


----------



## bc23

Kofi to do the job


----------



## Huganomics

Ugh, Kofi's about to job.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Anyone who says Daniel Bryan isn't over needs to be shot on sight!


----------



## lahabe

Hey folks, just got in. 

Has either hbk, hhh or taker been on raw tonight ?
Thnx


----------



## slimsellout

If Brock doesnt return I am gonna be so fucking pissed

He better return tonight


----------



## OrtonMARK

EPIC...all faces getting KILLED (except the Rock of course) LOVE this...WWE if you bring Brock in durng Cena...BEST. RAW. EVER.


----------



## THANOS

So will Bryan be pushed now or what?


----------



## TromaDogg

Sign in the crowd that said 'Randy Orton is an anagram of 'I look like a Slim Jim with a face'' :lol :lol


----------



## Coffey

This is the most surreal episode of Monday Night RAW that I have ever seen...

YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Creepy Crawl

Cole's dream of "Kofi Rhodes" has finally come true.


----------



## messi

i haven't noticed any twitter mentions tonight


----------



## Ruck_Fules

lahabe said:


> Hey folks, just got in.
> 
> Has either hbk, hhh or taker been on raw tonight ?
> Thnx


Negative. Just a picture of the three together.


----------



## hazuki

Cody is going to job lol


----------



## Mister Excitement

lahabe said:


> Hey folks, just got in.
> 
> Has either hbk, hhh or taker been on raw tonight ?
> Thnx


Nope. I don't even think they've mentioned the match yet.


----------



## bc23

Guess not


----------



## Huganomics

Heavenly Invader said:


> Anyone who says Daniel Bryan isn't over needs to be shot on sight!


Um....


----------



## bluestar

I'm a bit of a lurker but why do people constantly say people are getting "no reaction" when they clearly have/do?


----------



## the fox

i hope the rock doesn't come out and put cena over holding back to make him look good as it was proved tonight
the rock doesn't need to appear again today


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

WWE Creative ‏ @WWE_Creative Reply Retweet Favorite · Open 

Apparently the way we should have gotten @JohnCena over was to have him lose in 18 seconds #RAWTonight


----------



## slimsellout

When Brock's music hits, the crowd is gonna go fucking insane


----------



## PacoAwesome

Dammit Big Show!


----------



## lightfm

show u had ur wrestlemania moment,get the fuck out.


----------



## Headliner

Cody/Kofi could of been an ok match.

lol at Show repaying the favor though.


----------



## Jeffy

shutupchico said:


> clearly they screwed this up. sheamus is ruined as a face, bryan is ruined as a heel. nice job.


Seriously dude? It's an adult crowd, grown up men don't give a shit about who is heel or face, they cheer the ones they like (cody cheered right now) - trips was cheered during majority of his heel runs (until like 2005 when fucking kids ruined it)


----------



## magusnova

Lol, sweet sweet revenge from the Big Show.


----------



## Billy Kidman

You really showed him, Captain Insano.


----------



## CaptainObvious

This video segment doesn't work with The Big Show.


----------



## chrispepper

ugh get that title off big show..


----------



## Tim Legend

Oh christ... Big show is here to a big show on this show...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Come on, WWE. It's bad enough that Rhodes losses to Show at WM but now he losses to Kofi?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

KOFI NOT JOBBBING WTF ANYTHING CAN HAPPEN ON RAW


----------



## Ruck_Fules

Just show the video instead of pictures. You cheap asses.


----------



## J-Coke

They forgot Cody getting speared on his crotch!


----------



## Choke2Death

Kingston wins...


----------



## lesnarism

wrestlemania baby WOOO


----------



## Amber B

Sigh, can Kofi lose a fucking match in 18 seconds too?
He deserves better.


----------



## TJTheGr81

Shit, alot of this stuff just isn't working because the crowd is so Smark-heavy :lmao


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

God damn it, Cody being de-pushed.


----------



## TripleG

So Cody's new gimmick is pretty much dead now....shame.


----------



## NikkiSixx

bluestar said:


> I'm a bit of a lurker but why do people constantly say people are getting "no reaction" when they clearly have/do?


Because ignorance is bliss, my friend.


----------



## Jeffy

Who is booking this Raw? This looks like nothing from a week or two ago. Awesome


----------



## TheGreatOne1991

This serial killer music is something else LMAO


----------



## slimsellout

Scumbag Cena

"Says he cant lose"
"loses"


----------



## corfend

Cena's turning heel methinks. Seems too good to be true, but it's very possible.


----------



## Tedious

John Cena going psycho heel tonight.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

If cena doesnt turn heel or something epic doesnt happen i wont be a very happy chappy


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

I guess there's no Lesnar tonight. The fuck WWE, I WANT LESNAR.


----------



## Bolanboy

Can't wait for Cena to come out, talk for the 10-15 mins, calls the Rock out and he stands there with that gormless grin on his face and then Lesnar's music hits.

And then WWE cuts to black.


----------



## RatedR10

I think John Cena calls out The Rock but gets Brock Lesnar instead. Probably just wishful thinking.


----------



## SB-Punk

Calling it, heel Cena vs tweener Lesnar at Mania 29.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

That's right, we're not giving away actual footage from Mania. Order the replay, you cheap bastards


----------



## Bushmaster

Omega_VIK said:


> Probably has to do with indy fans in the crowd tonight.


is that a bad thing or good thing. i keep hearing that this a an indy crowd or whatever. if so then fuck give me this crowd every week instead of the quiet ones.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

damn stupid fucking crowd ruined Del Rio's return. Assholes he had nothing to do with the burial of Daniel Bryan. Damnit Vince!! Its not his fault!! its not fair!! It was Sheamus' fault you idiots!! ...damnit creative fucked up. Fix it.


----------



## Mataleon

slimsellout said:


> Scumbag Cena
> 
> "Says he cant lose"
> "loses"


LEGIT LOL


----------



## SpeedStick

This is a stupid Impactzone crowd x 15,000 cheering heels and stupid chants


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

Never leave this arena again WWE.


----------



## ABrown

fuck off trying to sell WM in NY. It's in Jersey


----------



## Apollosol

I'm sooooooo glad I'm experiencing the greatest RAW EVA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## SP103

Jebus Christ. East Rutherford NEW JERSEY. 

NOT NYC. NEW JERSEY. DIFFERENT FUCKING STATE.


----------



## lahabe

Ruck_Fules said:


> Negative. Just a picture of the three together.





Mister Excitement said:


> Nope. I don't even think they've mentioned the match yet.


Ok, thnx


----------



## Cheap Shot

Its a shame Shaemus is on smackdown cause you just know WWE is going to pipe in cheers on smackdown...


----------



## metr0man

Daniel Bryan is going to be jobbed out.


----------



## Brittney

Didn't Jericho say never drink and drive?


----------



## lesnarism

mark my words cena will ruin this awesome raw tonight


----------



## Naturaltitman

Is John Cena going to become a slasher/killer? That would be an awesome gimmick lol...the music they are using is from an Italian horror movie called Suspiria just youtube it, its exactly the same!


----------



## Rock316AE

the fox said:


> i hope the rock doesn't come out and put cena over holding back to make him look good as it was proved tonight
> the rock doesn't need to appear again today


Agreed. They need "WE WANT LESNAR" chants.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Ok we get it WWE really loves New York City.


----------



## Colin Delaney

What have I missed?


----------



## Bob the Jobber

If Cena were to turn heel tonight he would get cheered more than any wrestler ever.


----------



## slimsellout

Hopefully they reinforced the roof... when Brock's music hits, the building is gonna EXPLODE. Especially with this crowd.


----------



## Steve.

Honestly if nothing big happens tonight i won't be that disappointed, the crowd tonight has made this show amazing.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

best thing about the gi joe advert is seven nation army dubstep in the background


----------



## Werb-Jericho

FROM Y2J - Have a drink on me @cmpunk..... #raw


----------



## Shazayum

abrown0718 said:


> fuck off trying to sell WM in NY. It's in Jersey


Do you really think people will wanna buy a Wrestlemania advertised in fuckin NEW JERSEY? lol


----------



## DaftFox

Natural Disaster = Hurricane = F5

They're teasing us with Lesnar. Imagine the crowd reaction if he returned, it would be amazing.

Anyone else think they just put Bryan backstage as a last minute addition to please the crowd? I don't think Vince will want Daniel Bryan chants in a John Cena promo.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

This has been the best fucking crowd since July 17th. And because of that, this has been the best RAW in such a long time.


----------



## NoyK

SpeedStick said:


> This is a stupid Impactzone crowd x 15,000 cheering heels and stupid chants


Since when is Rock, Punk, Santino, & Show heels? Know your shit man.


----------



## pipsythegypsy

My money is on cena challenging the rock for a rematch at wrestlemania 29 which will probably end up with the wwe title on the line


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

IWC - turning cena heel since 2005.


----------



## Tony Tornado

Since when is losing to Kofi Kingston an embarassment?


----------



## attitudEra

I can't wait to see all the complaining when lesnar doesn't show up.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Cena as a heel with that broccoli shirt doesn't look like it works.


----------



## Mikey2690

Nah, he's not turning heel with a new t-shirt.


----------



## Peapod

This crowd has made this Raw the best since MITB.


----------



## Choke2Death

For once there's a Raw where there's not bitching upon bitching in the discussion thread!


----------



## gaco

If cena turns heel... there will be a HUGE YES chant


----------



## BrokenWater

Touche LOL


----------



## kokepepsi

DaftFox said:


> Natural Disaster = Hurricane = F5
> 
> They're teasing us with Lesnar. Imagine the crowd reaction if he returned, it would be amazing.
> 
> Anyone else think they just put Bryan backstage as a last minute addition to please the crowd? I don't think Vince will want Daniel Bryan chants in a John Cena promo.


no the opposite he was supposed to have a segment with sheamus but they changed it which is why the Punk/mark match went long


----------



## The Absolute

There's still time to bring out D-Bry! You can put on at least one more match/promo before you bring out Cena. Book it!


----------



## cavs25

Cena's best heel persona is his current one
He just needs to keep doing what he is doing with more heelish tactics


----------



## holycityzoo

SummerLove said:


> Do you really think people will wanna buy a Wrestlemania advertised in fuckin NEW JERSEY? lol


Fuck you, we had two Wrestlemania's in a row bitch!


----------



## lightfm

Choke2Death said:


> For once there's a Raw where there's not bitching upon bitching in the discussion thread!


Maybe it's because they are fucking delivering?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Nobody gives a fuck about New Jersey. If you live there your either from New York, Philly, or somewhere down south like Florida.


----------



## Leechmaster

Amber B said:


> Exactly.


Yeah, just like they punished Zack Ryder by giving him a US title reign when fans were cheering for him every week.

Oh wait.


----------



## PacoAwesome

SpeedStick said:


> This is a stupid Impactzone crowd x 15,000 cheering heels and stupid chants


Yeah, how dare the crowd cheer for someone that isnt who the WWE machine wants you cheer.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

Choke2Death said:


> For once there's a Raw where there's not bitching upon bitching in the discussion thread!


that's because for once raw isn't sucking...


----------



## kimino

Im sorry what is the name of this new PPV?


----------



## Rock316AE

Bring the pain...


----------



## slimsellout

Almost brock time!!! if wwe aint gay


----------



## SP103

Choke2Death said:


> For once there's a Raw where there's not bitching upon bitching in the discussion thread!


We haven't heard the coronets yet. Give it time son!


----------



## Tedious

Am I the only one hoping Lesnar doesn't come out? I never watched it with him


----------



## Galcyon

So first Ryder, now DB? Vince killing anyone the net supports. Next thing you know Punk will be jobbing on NXT.


----------



## Tony Tornado

Some of you even complain when the crowd is awesome. Seriously? Enjoy the best RAW in a long time and shut up.


----------



## cmp25

If Cena turns heel he'll get cheered


----------



## Gr8nessGraves

Bryan should have wrestled tonight. Fuck you Vince.


----------



## Huganomics

With Mania in NJ next year, can we get SPRINGSTEEN to perform? :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## BrokenWater

Choke2Death said:


> For once there's a Raw where there's not bitching upon bitching in the discussion thread!


Im bitching about how we can't have this crowd every week.


----------



## Choke2Death

Stop showing us those fucking pictures!


----------



## slimsellout

HERE COMES THE PAIN


----------



## Peapod

@Creative: Due to fears about the structural integrity of the arena from the pop, we might hold off on bringing out Brock #RAWTonight


----------



## Duberry

Omega_VIK said:


> Probably has to do with indy fans in the crowd tonight.


Lol yeah, all 13 thousand fans that are chanting Bryan's name just have to be Indy marks right?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Ok seriously, is Cena turning into Freddy Kruger?

Because the music is surprisingly creepy.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

SpeedStick said:


> This is a stupid Impactzone crowd x 15,000 cheering heels and stupid chants


thank you.


----------



## Tim Legend

SpeedStick said:


> This is a stupid Impactzone crowd x 15,000 cheering heels and stupid chants


You contradicted the first part of this "statement" with the second. Impact crowd = 1000 on their best day and no an impact crowd could never be this hilarious at least intentionally...nice try but no cigar...


----------



## KH Diplomats

Washington!!!!


----------



## kakashi101

This asshole is still here?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Abraham Washington! Yes!


----------



## JEKingOfKings

ABRAHAM WASHINGTON???


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Abraham Washington managerial role.


----------



## TJTheGr81

ABRAHAM WASHINGTON. WAT.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Abe Washington.


----------



## Dark_Link

I'll laugh if there's no brock lesnar


----------



## RKO920

Washington = modern day Theodore Long.


----------



## Tedious

Who the fuck is this?


----------



## NikkiSixx

Fuckin Abraham Washington? WHAT IS HAPPENING?!?


----------



## Serpent01

I forgot he was still in WWE.


----------



## TripleG

Um....who the fuck is that with Mark Henry?


----------



## RockCold

Who's this guy?


----------



## finalnight

Who is this?


----------



## Slam_It

Who the hell is that?


----------



## SpeedStick

Black group angle coming up


----------



## Chaotic_Forces

Who the fuck is this new black guy?


----------



## Rickey

I don't usually say this but...I think Cena might turn heel tonight.


----------



## almostfamous

HAHAHAH this RAW!!!


----------



## EraOfAwesome

DaftFox said:


> Natural Disaster = Hurricane = F5



An F5 is a tornado... fpalm


----------



## Headliner

> HunterHearstHelmsley ‏ @NotTripleH Close
> Great. What am I going to pour all over Kelly Kelly now? I guess I'll have to use semen like everyone else.


.........................:lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

WHO r u Chants LOL


----------



## pasinpman

MetLife Stadium is literally 5-10 minutes away from downtown NYC. Technically the Statue of Liberty is in NJ too. Does anyone say they are visiting the Statue of Liberty while they are in Jersey?


----------



## DaftFox

Who da fuq is this guy?

Trying to get "who are you?" chants. LOL.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Abraham!


----------



## Kabraxal

Is this a manager o.o

Are we going old school.. .is this... getting good?!?!?!?!?! *panic*


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

love the crowd

WHO ARE YOU?!


----------



## J-Coke

That guy on ECW for a week...right!!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

who the fuck was that


----------



## Huganomics

Needs more Tony Atlas laughing.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

AW HELL NAW


----------



## RD25

Who's that guy?


----------



## bmp487

Yes, they're about to push Mark Henry again (hopefully).


----------



## Bubz

Who the absolute fuck is AW?


----------



## El Barto

Abraham Washington??


----------



## RiverFenix

Washington blew his line - he meant to say time to put some hustle with that muscle not put some muscle with your hustle...


----------



## attitudEra

whats the name of that song playing during the pics of the end of an era photos just now?


----------



## bc23

Abraham Washington sweet


----------



## Nikasaur

Crowd doesn't know who he is


----------



## SP103

Let me manage you...AW? I'm going to be managed by a root beer?


----------



## Tony Tornado

ABRAHAM WASHINGTON? Didn't expect him to re-debut before Ambrose/Rollins.


----------



## Skullduggery

Hoeski


----------



## Bolanboy

They're really leaving Cena until the absolute last few minutes, which hopefully means something big will happen.


----------



## Borias

Oh fuck, she's gonna talk...


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666

boner my god she is hot


----------



## JEKingOfKings

DEM TITIES!!!


----------



## Dark_Link

Bathroom break


----------



## BKKsoulcity

FUCKING LOVE THIS CROWD


----------



## TripleG

Don't let Eve talk. Just don't.


----------



## holycityzoo

A MANAGER!!! YES!


----------



## TJTheGr81

HOOOOOOOOOOEEEEEEEESSSSKIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## RyanPelley

At least he's back without that stupid ass Tony Atlas.


----------



## pewpewpew

For The Win said:


> best thing about the gi joe advert is seven nation army dubstep in the background


dubstep is never the best thing about anything


----------



## lightfm

HOESKI


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

The only person getting more boos than Eve is Sheamus!


----------



## Bob the Jobber

We want Ryder. WOO WOO WOO


----------



## Wrestling02370

I hate Mark Henry lol. He does nothing for me. And who was the other guy? I dont think I ever saw him before. Smackdown manager?


----------



## Omega_VIK

Oh God, why the fuck is Eve is on the mic?


----------



## Showman

WE WANT RYDER! WOO! WOO! WOO!


----------



## RD25

Eve looks so hot in normal clothes.


----------



## DaftFox

EraOfAwesome said:


> An F5 is a tornado... fpalm


Sorry. Didn't realise there was such a big difference.


----------



## Billy Kidman

BUBZ said:


> Who the absolute fuck is AW?







It's been a while since he last appeared on WWE TV.


----------



## kakashi101

Oh god people still like Ryder :shocked:


----------



## Darkseid316

this crowd is fucking ridiculous. damn she's hawt


----------



## The Absolute

Either give them Ryder or give them D-Bry! Either way, this crowd could get restless soon.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Layla!!! LAyla!!! Layla!!!


----------



## Choke2Death

Just bring on Cena ffs!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Get this bitch off the screen.


----------



## Ruck_Fules

Woo Woo Woo! We Want Ryder!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

nooooo THIS CROWD might destory zack even more


----------



## Tedious

Eve is getting better. 

In looks and on the mic


----------



## El Barto

Can Eve spit on my mic?


----------



## Huganomics

EDIT: Nvm.


----------



## TripleG

Oh Goddamn it they are really trying to pound "People Power" down our throats.


----------



## SpeedStick

NO Lesnar http://twitter.com/#!/WWE_Creative/status/187005435176435714


----------



## CaptainObvious

Eve is terrible at promos.


----------



## TromaDogg

Complain all you like about Eve, she's still damn hot. :yum::yum:


----------



## magusnova

Powerful people cant be manipulated. Strong logic by Eve.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

unreal how beautiful eve is


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Eve getting thrown to the wolves for no reason.


----------



## I drink and I know things

I swear someone in the crowd yelled something about the Nation of Domination when Abraham Washington was talking to Henry.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

Cena can't turn heel, not for this crowd, hold off on it WWE they'll ruin it


----------



## SUPER HANS

Wouldn't mind a brief segment on the Wrestlemanias MOTN


----------



## Tony Tornado

Natural heel. It also helps she's looking hotter and hotter every week that goes by.


----------



## kakashi101

Eve is nasty


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

SpeedStick said:


> NO Lesnar http://twitter.com/#!/WWE_Creative/status/187005435176435714


That is a parody account.


----------



## Choke2Death

SpeedStick said:


> NO Lesnar http://twitter.com/#!/WWE_Creative/status/187005435176435714


Lol, that's a fake account.


----------



## slimsellout

eve


----------



## bmp487

Re-showing Rock thanking Cena.....This has to be the heel turn for Cena coming up now, or they're just gonna keep teasing it forever.


----------



## Omega_VIK

RyanPelley said:


> At least he's back without that stupid ass Tony Atlas.


Tony Atlas is what made the Abraham Washington show entertaining.


----------



## cavs25

We finally realized we've been paying Abraham Washington all this time #RAWTonight


----------



## J-Coke

If Cena turns heel tonight, this crowd will CHEER! Bad idea.


----------



## RemoteControlled

Wsupden said:


> That is a parody account.


and it was a joke post?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

eve could manipulate me whenever she liked, seriously, i'd take a kick in the balls from her


----------



## TripleG

I have to say, I love this crowd. They are like an Attitude Era crowd! Its great!


----------



## Tedious

SpeedStick said:


> NO Lesnar http://twitter.com/#!/WWE_Creative/status/187005435176435714


Ummm that's a parody account.


----------



## Slam_It

> If Eve's dress was cut any lower, we'd know if she was Jewish #RAWTonight


I don't get it. Can someone explain this joke to me?


----------



## slimsellout

How would Lesnar coming out play into Cena turning heel?


----------



## Bob the Jobber

> WWE Creative ‏ @WWE_Creative Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> We finally realized we've been paying Abraham Washington all this time #RAWTonight


Why am I just now seeing this?? lol


----------



## Huganomics

Powerful people can't be manipulated, eh?


----------



## Mikey2690

Hmm, no Kelly Kelly? God damnit!


----------



## chrispepper

J-Coke said:


> If Cena turns heel tonight, this crowd will CHEER! Bad idea.


If he attacks Rock, I dont think he will. Next 10 minutes are def going to be interesting...


----------



## Germ Incubator

Slam_It said:


> I don't get it. Can someone explain this joke to me?


They're saying she has a penis =p


----------



## slimsellout

Abraham Washington will be champ by the end of next month


----------



## yourmumsface17

Cena will never turn heel *Prays he is jinxing it*


----------



## Tedious

Slam_It said:


> I don't get it. Can someone explain this joke to me?


It's normally said about circumcisions I think, but shes a woman. Maybe that's the joke


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Just replay Eve talking. That'll do me.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Hmm, they're holding it off till the last 10 minutes. Hopefully that means brock lesnar. there is no correlation i just want him to come back lol


----------



## JERIPUNK

Im from Chicago....and I think we consistantly have the best crowds ( yes , better than NY )..BUT 
This crowd tonight is AWESOME !!!!!!!!
Best Raw crowd in years !!!
Thank u Miami !


----------



## Apollosol

The majority of the crowd is from Miami. Thats Miami hype fools!


----------



## EraOfAwesome

SpeedStick said:


> NO Lesnar http://twitter.com/#!/WWE_Creative/status/187005435176435714


Not sure if you're serious?

Are you actually stupid enough to think that they would scrap bringing Lesnar out because they are afraid the fucking building would fall down? Jesus christ. fpalm


----------



## Slam_It

Germ Incubator said:


> They're saying she has a penis =p


Well that was as stupid joke. :no:

She's hot btw. I'd give it to her for a glorious 30 seconds.


----------



## RKO920

MIZZZZZ


----------



## kimino

This crowd is the best, they're not just intense they're fucking smart and creative, plus they have nice timing


----------



## Headliner

Cole sucking off Miz again. Or did he ever stop?


----------



## chrispepper

Hmmm Is the show 3 hours tonight??


----------



## omaroo

Cena IS NOT turning heel.


----------



## TripleG

Michael Cole just Zized for The Miz.


----------



## Choke2Death

Motherfucking filler AGAIN.


----------



## DaftFox

Miz, wut?


----------



## Power_T

Hmm, weird. Didn't know WWE moved its developmental territory's jobbers to the main roster and put them on TV


----------



## RockCold

Oh just get to Cena. Getting tired over here.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Miz for the ladies, Eve for the lads.


----------



## bmp487

YES! The Miz!!! Hopefully tonight is the beginning of his new push as well...


----------



## lightfm

Miz to get raped.


----------



## ABrown

Miz and Ryder

:mark:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

YESSS WOOOOO WOOO WOOOO


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

I was just thinking that we won't see the Miz today. Wow, they're really pushing this Cena thing late, something huge has to be planned.


----------



## TJTheGr81

FUCK YEAH RYDER


----------



## Striker

EraOfAwesome said:


> Not sure if you're serious?
> 
> Are you actually stupid enough to think that they would scrap bringing Lesnar out because they are afraid the fucking building would fall down? Jesus christ. fpalm


Funniest post in a while.


----------



## cavs25

Miz undefeated at Manai lol 
3-0 guys


----------



## kakashi101

Eve is freaking nasty...only a virgin would find her hot


----------



## Tim Legend

chrispepper said:


> If he attacks Rock, I dont think he will. Next 10 minutes are def going to be interesting...


And then the miz's music hit


----------



## Ekia

Ryder got more of a pop when Eve was out....


----------



## The Absolute

Well, at least they gave us Ryder.


----------



## RKO_THUG

The miz > Ryder


----------



## morris3333

Cena will not turn heel tonight and cena next feud will like be set up on raw tonight.


----------



## rockymark94

JERIPUNK said:


> Im from Chicago....and I think we consistantly have the best crowds ( yes , better than NY )..BUT
> This crowd tonight is AWESOME !!!!!!!!
> Best Raw crowd in years !!!
> Thank u Miami !


 No we had one night stand which shits on every chicago event in wwe history in terms of chants.


----------



## VRsick

king, tim tebow is a loser


----------



## Rock316AE

I hope Rock doesn't come back to the ring for a promo with Cena again, That's it the feud is over...


----------



## DaftFox

Fake Jericho sighting.


----------



## TripleG

Ryder is kind of the Tim Tebow of Wrestling. King made a good call there.


----------



## EraOfAwesome

Cena to interrupt and beats them both up.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

no JR, hes been there all along


----------



## BrokenWater

Miz gonna get BERIEDDDDD


----------



## Striker

kakashi101 said:


> Eve is freaking nasty...only a virgin would find her hot


:troll


----------



## shutupchico

Jeffy said:


> Seriously dude? It's an adult crowd, grown up men don't give a shit about who is heel or face, they cheer the ones they like (cody cheered right now) - trips was cheered during majority of his heel runs (until like 2005 when fucking kids ruined it)


this crowd and last nights will influence future ones. bryan is gonna be cheered every week, it's bad for the show and business. i guess i just like a crowd full of marks who make the show go the way it's supposed to. makes the wrestlers more comfortable in the there roles.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

If they cut to another commercial before Cena AGAIN and Brock doesn't show I'll gonna flip.


----------



## chrispepper

Cena to attack ryder? Hey im just speculating here....


----------



## slimsellout

Rock aint coming out again... he has no reason to. The feud is over.

This Cena call out thing is setting up something big... just gotta figure out what


----------



## The Absolute

Slam_It said:


> I don't get it. Can someone explain this joke to me?


Pubic hair.


----------



## holycityzoo

how long can this match really be?


----------



## Dark_Link

Ryder needs to keep this agressive persona


----------



## kakashi101

I'm not trolling, I really would not touch her with a 10 foot pole


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Rock316AE said:


> I hope Rock doesn't come back to the ring for a promo with Cena again, That's it the feud is over...


I agree. Rock/Cena should be finished, even if Cena lost. Both should move on to a new opponent.


----------



## Eskimo17

Doesn't look like Bryan is getting a match tonight. I hope that they at least send him out for a match after Raw goes off the air. Let him enjoy a night like this!


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

only a virgin would find eve hot? wtf :lmao


----------



## Headliner

kakashi101 said:


> Eve is freaking nasty...only a virgin would find her hot


Because you are the ultimate panty dropper right?


----------



## the fox

i don't think rock will come out since they keep saying he will call the rock every minute
something need to happen more than another future match today


----------



## kakashi101

Cole: Maybe he should get dumped more often he'd be better in the ring

I LOL'd hard


----------



## NyQuil

kakashi101 said:


> Eve is freaking nasty...only a virgin would find her hot


Not sure if serious.


----------



## slimsellout

Cant wait to see all the little kids cry when some unknown huge monster man (Brock) destroys their hero (Cena)


----------



## Apollosol

Headliner said:


> Because you are the ultimate panty dropper right?


EPIC!


----------



## Choke2Death

Just end this and bring out Cena......


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Headliner said:


> Because you are the ultimate panty dropper right?


:lmao Win.


----------



## Striker

shutupchico said:


> this crowd and last nights will influence future ones. bryan is gonna be cheered every week, it's bad for the show and business. i guess i just like a crowd full of marks who make the show go the way it's supposed to. makes the wrestlers more comfortable in the there roles.


I feel the fans should cheer who they want to. Face or heel shouldn't dominate that. To be fair, SC was more of a heel character IMO.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

kakashi101 said:


> I'm not trolling, I really would not touch her with a 10 foot pole


then, quite bluntly, you're a ***.


----------



## magusnova

Ok then.


----------



## Headliner

Damn Miz goes over clean. At least Miz looks to be gaining some momentum.


----------



## RKO920

Miz finally getting wins again. AWESOME.


----------



## BrokenWater

kakashi101 said:


> I'm not trolling, I really would not touch her with a 10 foot pole


Watch out guys. We got ourselves a real pussy monster here


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Thanks for coming Zack.


----------



## lightfm

ouch.


----------



## Mst

Seeing it Lesnar returns and YES Chants again


----------



## RockCold

Miz is BACK!


----------



## Spyryt

Holy crap! Miz won a match on Raw! First since December?


----------



## EraOfAwesome

Eskimo17 said:


> Doesn't look like Bryan is getting a match tonight. I hope that they at least send him out for a match after Raw goes off the air. Let him enjoy a night like this!


He's advertised locally for a 10-man tag team dark match.


----------



## Bubz

I liked it better when Miz would job


----------



## Radirgy




----------



## corfend

Perhaps the start of the Miz's redemption?


----------



## RKO_THUG

Yes Miz win!


----------



## SB-Punk

Show runs until quarter past. Big last 15.


----------



## TJTheGr81

Finally, a heel winning and the crowd is upset lol.

Cena next. Let's see what happens.


----------



## NyQuil

I hope he calls out of the fans and starts his turn.


----------



## hazuki

Aw, what happened to Miz's burial?


----------



## metr0man

Ryder and Bryan is what happens when you get over without WWE's permission.


----------



## kakashi101

For The Win said:


> then, quite bluntly, you're a ***.


you better take that back...:cuss:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Bring out Brock dressed as cena


----------



## Aaro

can someone pm me a raw stream? cheers


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Headliner said:


> Because you are the ultimate panty dropper right?


Get him told mate, get him told!


----------



## RKO920

Lesnar or BATISTA. Lets go!


----------



## The Absolute

Wow. So I guess that's it for Daniel Bryan tonight. I'm kind of salty now. I wanted the crowd to go batshit.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Radirgy said:


>


BEST. SIGN. EVER.


----------



## holycityzoo

shutupchico said:


> this crowd and last nights will influence future ones. bryan is gonna be cheered every week, it's bad for the show and business. i guess i just like a crowd full of marks who make the show go the way it's supposed to. makes the wrestlers more comfortable in the there roles.


A show that's built for marks is a show that's built for kids, which is shit. There is a way to have heels and faces with a smark type crowd, it's just a different style of booking. The Miz is getting some heat here and so did Johnny Ace, Vickie, Swagger, Henry. This crowd is fucking loud, and I would much rather have that over most of the crowds we've seen.


----------



## RockCold

Chris Jericho ‏ @IAmJericho Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
By the way that wasn't a slip; I was imitating Punk the Drunk. I never make mistakes u wannabes...


Classic Y2J.


----------



## DaftFox

Another Advert?! Christ...


----------



## slimsellout

I like how they are emphasizing "calling out THE ROCK".... totally trying to make us surprised when Brock comes out instead


----------



## Rock316AE

Bring the fucking PAIN!


----------



## Mike`

Miz wins yesss


----------



## morris3333

I can see cena call out the rock then Tensai come out and beat down on cena.


----------



## SP103

Off topic for a moment but did anyone think the In House pyro was messed up at WM28 last night? I mean no opening pyro, shawn micheals pyro failed.. 

The exterior fireworks seemed to work fine but thats a seperate entity.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Radirgy said:


>


OH MY GOD!! :lmao:lmao


----------



## Power_T

Oh, look, WWE still pushing no-talent hacks. Shocker.


----------



## AlwaysBrave

I have a feeling this moment is going to be epic. Just a feeling though. . .Hope I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

RockCold said:


> Chris Jericho ‏ @IAmJericho Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> By the way that wasn't a slip; I was imitating Punk the Drunk. I never make mistakes u wannabes...
> 
> 
> Classic Y2J.


I love Chris Jericho.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

kakashi101 said:


> you better take that back...:cuss:


No, if you don't find her attractive and incredibly do-able then you must be. (Y)


----------



## BallinGid

Chris Jericho ‏ @IAmJericho Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
By the way that wasn't a slip; I was imitating Punk the Drunk. I never make mistakes u wannabes...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

RockCold said:


> Chris Jericho ‏ @IAmJericho Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> By the way that wasn't a slip; I was imitating Punk the Drunk. I never make mistakes u wannabes...
> 
> 
> Classic Y2J.


LOL I fucking love him. I really want to see this feud get personal. So glad they didn't end it after one PPV, which seems like they do with every feud nowadays.


----------



## slimsellout

Brock is gonna come back, its obvious because they wouldnt make such a big deal over Cena "calling out" The Rock... something thats been going on over and over again for the past year now.

Something big gonna happen!


----------



## Skullduggery

kakashi101 said:


> Eve is freaking nasty...only a virgin would find her hot


So you find her hot then


----------



## BrokenWater

Rock316AE said:


> Bring the fucking PAIN!


Mr.Rock316. What an honor to see you sir.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Miz should be quietly building towards another world title shot but stupid WWE will give Ryder his win back and have him pin Miz clean because they are idiots.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

The Miz = This year's Sheamus? After months of jobbing and on the down side he gets built back up?


----------



## GaresTaylan

RockCold said:


> Chris Jericho ‏ @IAmJericho Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> By the way that wasn't a slip; I was imitating Punk the Drunk. I never make mistakes u wannabes...
> 
> 
> Classic Y2J.


LMAO


----------



## Omega_VIK

BUBZ said:


> I liked it better when Miz would job


I as well.


----------



## SP103

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> BEST. SIGN. EVER.


win


----------



## bc23

It would be funny if Vince came out and said ''I got you all''


----------



## lightfm

Lesnar to crash the server.


----------



## slimsellout

ARE U GUYS READY???

HEREEEEEEEEE COMES THE PAIN


----------



## Choke2Death

"HERE COMES THE PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIN!" - Al Pacino

Now BRING IT ON!


----------



## Spyryt

SP103 said:


> Off topic for a moment but did anyone think the In House pyro was messed up at WM28 last night? I mean no opening pyro, shawn micheals pyro failed..
> 
> The exterior fireworks seemed to work fine but thats a seperate entity.


I assumed there were no opening fireworks as it was light when the show started. So they did them when they announced the attendance instead.


----------



## krai999

Bob the Jobber said:


> OH MY GOD!! :lmao:lmao


well that explains x-pac heat then


----------



## Striketeam

This crowd is going to go nuts when Lesnar comes out.


----------



## bmp487

This has been an amazing night so far:

Everything about The Rock's segment

Santino retaining the US Title against two guys

Mark Henry and The Miz about to be pushed again

Jericho pouring liquor on Punk 

If the Cena segment delivers, it will be perfect (heel turn?)


----------



## Liniert

Chris Jericho ‏ @IAmJericho


> By the way that wasn't a slip; I was imitating Punk the Drunk. I never make mistakes u wannabes...


----------



## AlwaysBrave

Hoping for Lesnar or at the very least a Cena heel turn. LET'S GO!


----------



## JoMoxRKO

F5!!!!


----------



## JERIPUNK

Radirgy said:


>


was tha for the miz ?


----------



## MJG93

All I'm saying is that I refuse to believe that Brock is their unless I see it, and if I do see it, I will mark the fuck out.


----------



## kakashi101

GaresTaylan said:


> LMAO


Hahahahaha jeritroll is god


----------



## slimsellout

If brock doesnt come out

im gonna cry


----------



## Bob the Jobber

JERIPUNK said:


> was tha for the miz ?


I'm guessing Swagger, but who knows.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

Crowd is absolutely amazing tonight. I'm glad that they didn't appreciate that Sheamus/Bryan bullshit from last night.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Anyone know what Undertakers BSK Pride tat on his belly means?


----------



## Carnius

parry316 said:


> So you find her hot then


Lmao rep


----------



## Eskimo17

I am getting excited but I know I probably shouldn't


----------



## Whitem0nkey

i dont want it to end


----------



## RKO920

here we go!


----------



## I drink and I know things

Slam_It said:


> I don't get it. Can someone explain this joke to me?


Because of the Holocaust I think.


----------



## Your_Solution

The Brock thing will happen when it happens. If it's tonight, awesome. But it wouldn't surprise me if theyre going to hold off until later when they need attention


----------



## TripleG

This crowd is going to rip Cena to shreds.


----------



## ABrown

here we go...


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

I can't get enough of it.


----------



## magusnova

This is going to be interesting.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## kakashi101

here we go GAY ALERT no troll smiling but that god awful salute


----------



## Choke2Death

Cena getting boooooooed!


----------



## lightfm

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## TheGreatOne1991

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## cmp25

Why can't this Raw go for another hour?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

here we go!


----------



## THANOS

So how come I can't make threads?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

JERIPUNK said:


> was tha for the miz ?


I hope so.


----------



## Tim Legend

Taco vs mayonnaise... Tune in this Friday!...


----------



## VRsick

hes not smiling, thats a plus


----------



## finalnight

Fruity Pebble kept the green!


----------



## RockCold

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Bob the Jobber

If Cena turns heel - EPIC.
If Brock comes out - EPIC.
If Cena stays the same - EPIC BOO's incoming.


----------



## holycityzoo

Who the fuck is this sour apple


----------



## Rock316AE

LESNAR LESNAR LESNAR


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

NOOOO FUCKING SMILE OOMG OMG OMG


----------



## Steve.

So far so good, don't fuck it up Cena.


----------



## slimsellout

my body is ready

you may penetrate me, brock


----------



## SUPER HANS

Thank FUCK he didn't give his weekly insight into the camera, was preparing to cringe right there


----------



## Dark_Link

No lesnar I will laugh though.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Thank God he doesn't have a goofy grin on his face right now.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

It's the Lucky Charms leprechaun! With matching Titantron!


----------



## SP103

Bob the Jobber said:


> I'm guessing Swagger, but who knows.


Just release Swagger now so he drive up to Orlando and start fucking up the toilet known as TNA.


----------



## RatedR10

Here we go. Hopefully, this is good.


----------



## Tedious

I don't get why Brock Lesnar would fight Cena or why Cena would fight Lesnar. I also hope it doesn't happen.


----------



## TJTheGr81

I'd mark for Bryan chants through this whole speech.


----------



## -XERO-

*YOU LOST, BITCH!*


----------



## pasinpman

LOL @ people flipping off Cena on camera.


----------



## TheRock>Everyone

cena getting his ass booed... will rock come out and confront him? will brock lesnar apear and attack cena/rock who knows?


----------



## TheGreatOne1991

BOO THIS MAN!


----------



## El Barto

Shit on him some more Miami!


----------



## Spyryt

Shitting hell, Cena isn't smiling!


----------



## hazuki

He lost his smile.


----------



## chrispepper

well atleast hes not got his gay little smirk on.


----------



## Macharius

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I can't get enough of it.


Seeing this, and Y2J's tweet. I just can't stop laughing. Loving tonight.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1

Wow.. I owe my friend $10, I thought Cena was gonna do his usual troll smile. Damn.


----------



## Isuzu

Cena new t shirt = no heel turn


----------



## TripleG

I like how whenever Cena is getting booed, they cut to one or two people in the crowd that are supporting Cena.


----------



## kakashi101

fuck off cena no one cares what you have to say


----------



## RatedR10

We Want Lesnar! We Want Lesnar!


----------



## holycityzoo

BLAH
BLAH
BLAH

sign lol


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666

o god fuck you cena here we go again


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

oh my fucking god this shit is STAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEE


----------



## slimsellout

server crash in 3.2.1....


----------



## lightfm

what a douche


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Stop expecting Lesnar people. You're going to be massively disappointed.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

When did Luigi sign with the WWE?


----------



## lesnarism

cenas ruins raw at the moment


----------



## RD25

Urgh typical Cena BS.


----------



## corfend

kakashi101 said:


> fuck off cena no one cares what you have to say


If this thread is anything to go by, that's untrue.


----------



## chargebeam

Can't believe it. No D-Bry live appearance tonight. I hope they bring him out off-air or else, WWE is being unfair to its audience.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mB8yHzcKfss


----------



## Disciple514

BOO THIS MAN


----------



## Ekia

We need a "Same Old Shit" chant...


----------



## Dash24

Same old Cena.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

a fucking motivational speech.


----------



## TheRock>Everyone

wow... cena is about to turn heel!!!!


----------



## cmp25

He is terrible. Get him off my screen.


----------



## The Matt Reptar

fucking charter. audio/video is out of sync.


----------



## kakashi101

good lord go die in a fire cena


----------



## RockCold

OH FUCK OFF JOHN CENA! Mix it up abit PLEASE!!!


----------



## SUPER HANS

Can't help thinking they'll just set up a rematch for Cena v Rock and be done with it


----------



## J-Coke

The Chump is here!!!


----------



## NoyK

So many people will be disappointed on the Lesnar thing..

I sure hope I'm wrong but, ehhh..


----------



## NyQuil

Smarks to crash the forum with a bunch of "fuck off Cena" posts in 5...4...3...


----------



## lightfm

fuck you cena chants please


----------



## Headliner

Cena should be a pastor.


----------



## dan the marino

Macharius said:


> Seeing this, and Y2J's tweet. I just can't stop laughing. Loving tonight.


What was his tweet?


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1

BURN IN HELL MOTHERFUCKING CUNT.

Someone shoot him, NOW.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Cena, the motivational speaker.


----------



## The Absolute

Preachy Cena promo? Fuck: what a horrible way to close out the show. Lesnar better come out quick or this great episode is gonna have a horrible ending.


----------



## SB-Punk

This Raw was so good until now. Come on...


----------



## Natsuke

CAN I GET AN AMEN, CENA?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## kakashi101

good lord please not a rematch, we dont want to see this shit again, you lost cena, get over it


----------



## pasinpman

Here comes Cena with another thesis and respecting people and being a good person.


----------



## ABrown

you're a loser chants :lmao


----------



## RockCold

YOU'RE A LOSER! HAHA


----------



## TJTheGr81

"YOU'RE A LOSER!" 

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## MJG93

"You're a loser!" This crowd is fucking awesome.


----------



## J-Coke

Well this is pointless...


----------



## EnemyOfMankind

GO HOME LOOSER!!! YES!!!! I LOVE IT


----------



## Rock316AE

loser!!! LOSER!!


----------



## NoyK

OH MY GOD CENA, SHUT THE FUCK UP WITH THE GENERIC PROMO #1298681273


----------



## NyQuil

"You're a loser."


----------



## hazuki

YOUR A LOSER chants


----------



## Mikecala98

YOU'RE A LOSER!!!!


----------



## Dash24

Lmfao

''WHAT A LOSER''


----------



## watts63

You're a loser, Cena!


----------



## TripleG

"You're a Loser!" 

Thank you Miami! lol.


----------



## Slam_It

What are they chanting?


----------



## Bob the Jobber

YES Chants for him to lash out. LOLLL


----------



## Master Dater

"You're a loser"


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

turn you fucker turn


----------



## holycityzoo

YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Omega_VIK

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I can't get enough of it.


Lol, Jericho is still the man.


----------



## cavs25

YES! YES YES lmaoooo


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

Droopy dog Cena says, "D'oh Pooh."


----------



## bc23

Cena trolling, this is funny


----------



## chrispepper

man what a crowd lol


----------



## Choke2Death

Fuck you Cena, punk ass troll.


----------



## lightfm

YES YES YES


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

BOOOOOO! TURN HEEL ALREADY!


----------



## Huganomics

Notice how he got rid of the Rise Above Hate shirt...


----------



## El Barto

This Captain Planet shit needs to stop.

LOLOLOLOL at the "You're a loser" chant.


----------



## Tim Legend

Ok...your a loser chants is pretty impact zone c'mon now M I Yeyo...


----------



## Your_Solution

YES YES YES


----------



## Steve.

That crowd XD

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## kakashi101

hahaha you're a loser chants


----------



## J-Coke

The crowd is BEGGING for a heel turn lol


----------



## Mister Hands

This crowd... I would propose to it, and settle into a long, childless, sexless marriage with it.


----------



## lesnarism

no lesnar is riot


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Need a SAME OLD SHIT chant


----------



## watts63

We are such masochist.


----------



## Striker

Hustle.
Loyalty.
Troll.


----------



## pasinpman

Cena's turning heel without changing his gimmick.


----------



## RockCold

John Cena is the definition of STALE.


----------



## dan the marino

Machine Gun Kelly. :lmao


----------



## NyQuil

fpalm

Fucking turn him heel goddamnit.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Boo that fucker, Machine Gun Kelly.


----------



## Liniert

Lesner isnt coming


----------



## Amber B

Lawd have mercy.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

an amazing raw with an amazing crowd and once again cena fucks it all up
cena is not to blame, but his fucking character is killing the product
SIMPLE AS THAT!


----------



## The Absolute

Seriously. This crowd wins at life.


----------



## Mikey2690

Cena trolling the crowd hahahaha.


----------



## Tedious

Ergh please do something


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY I HATE THIS SHIT


----------



## cmp25

Cena is so stale. Come on. Change it up.


----------



## NathWFC

Is this serious? Cena is honestly a fucking joke, it's just ridiculous now. SO STALE!


----------



## Rock316AE

lesnar!!!1


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Cena apologizing to his "loyal fans" that are booing the shit out of him, so predictable


----------



## ABrown

we want lesnar :lmao

DO IT!


----------



## Bob the Jobber

WE WANT LESNAR 

LOL


----------



## TheRock>Everyone

we want lesnar chants!!! wow this crowd is one of the best ever!!


----------



## Shaddw

Haha. This crowd is EPIC


----------



## Macharius

Come on! Lesnar to come out! The only way the WWE can make this interesting.


----------



## Choke2Death

WE WANT LESNAR!!!! :lmao


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

This crowd is amazing.


----------



## El Barto

I want to bottle this crowds essence and sleep with it.


----------



## Huganomics

OH SHIT.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

We Want Lesnar.

Is this happening?


----------



## dan the marino

We want Lesnar chants.

Dayum.


----------



## The Absolute

We want Lesnar!!!!! _*This crowd is the best thing ever!!!!*_


----------



## Mikey2690

We want Lesnar chants hahaha.


----------



## kakashi101

no one wants your respect cena


----------



## corfend

WWE needs to change Cena's act.


----------



## lightfm

Go fuck yourself cena


----------



## Mainboy

We want Lesnar :lol :lol


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

Cena dancing around the Lesnar chants is awkward as hell. I'll give him credit for that much.


----------



## SUPER HANS

we're gonna get a handshake


----------



## Ham and Egger

Stop kissing ass Cena!!!!!!


----------



## H

If Lesnar is back there they need to send him out tonight because he won't get a bigger pop anywhere else. This crowd is hot!


----------



## gastipr

F5 this bitch


----------



## Dark_Link

No lesnar lmaoo


----------



## Slam_It

OMG. Someone punch this man in the face.


----------



## TripleG

Cena trying to not laugh there, ha ha.


----------



## Darkseid316

Choke2Death said:


> WE WANT LESNAR!!!! :lmao


:lol:ex::lmao


----------



## NoyK

If Lesnar shows up, the pop will make my ears bleed. :mark:


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Wow, if we get a handshake, fuck this.


----------



## kakashi101

omg someone get him out of the ring


----------



## Choke2Death

LESNAR IS COOOOOOOMING!


----------



## hazuki

OMFG HEES HERE AJDFKLADJFAKLDFKLASFJDKLAFJKASDF


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Poor Cena he's dead


----------



## TJTheGr81

If Lesnar comes out I legit think the roof will blow off.


----------



## AlwaysBrave

Better not end this shit with a handshake.


----------



## kokepepsi

fucking smarks oh god


----------



## Demolition119

This crowd should be the blue print all crowds should mother fucking follow!


----------



## Huganomics

This crowd will be pissed if the Lesnar rumors are untrue.


----------



## almostfamous

Come on lesnar please!


----------



## Headliner

This crowd is relentless.


----------



## RockCold

What an awful way to end a great show. Same old shit John Cena!


----------



## El Barto

Bro this crowd is killing me. It's so good.


----------



## lesnarism

cena get out of that ring you have no bussines to be there on this epic night


----------



## Dash24

Lol the caption says ''we want answers''.

Oh Vince.


----------



## Amber B

Ok now they're annoying.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

I wish every town was a smark town.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

He sounds like he's got the hickups.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

He's ignoring it. Lesnar trending #1 in the world. HE HAS TO COME OUT IM SO NERVOUS


----------



## The Absolute

BRING OUT D-BRY, FOR GOD'S SAKE!!


----------



## Power_T

Daniel Bryan!


----------



## cavs25

Okay i love this crowd


----------



## NikkiSixx

"Daniel Bryan, you owe me one." :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome

Daniel Bryan chants again!!!!


----------



## NyQuil

LOL at Cena not being able to resist the laugh.


----------



## dan the marino

YES


----------



## Huganomics

Nice job shifting the crowd's minds away from Lesnar, Cena. :side


----------



## kakashi101

HERE WE FUCKING GOOOOOOOO


----------



## Spyryt

Cena cracking up at the chants. Actually makes me like him a little bit.


----------



## Nuski

YES
DS":>
DS
;S
D'S

DS
SD


----------



## kimino

WWE is gonna release a cd of this crowd so we all IWC can hear that while we have sex


----------



## finalnight

Vince really screwed the pooch with D-Bryan.


----------



## Rock316AE

YWAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## TripleG

Brock Fucking Lesnar!


----------



## PhilThePain

DUN! DUH DUH. DUH DUH DUN!


----------



## Roler42

And this is why i was happy with Rock winning

in the end is the same stale goody 2 shows mr Saint John Cena


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

YESSS!!!


----------



## Bob the Jobber

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH FUCK.

SERVER DOWN


----------



## Omega_VIK

Forum Crashing now.


----------



## -XERO-

*FUCK YES!*


----------



## TheRock>Everyone

its brock lesnar!!!!! yes!!!!!!! wow!!!!


----------



## Your_Solution

YESSSS


----------



## ABrown

BROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NoyK

ASDJBSJSADIJPBDASPIJAN+OJNWANDADWOU´NDAPSDJPSDAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Borias

OH HELL YES


----------



## lightfm

HE'S HEREEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Mister Hands

Here come the intestinal pains.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

HE IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redwood

LESNAR!!!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

AND FUCKING CRASH.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Oh fuck.


----------



## MJG93

NO FUCKING WAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PacoAwesome

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSS! HERE COMES THE PAIN!!!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

HOLY FUCK


----------



## The Absolute

Here. Comes. The pain.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

LOL wwe got owned by the crowd tonight.


----------



## thecuttingedge

yes yes yes yes yes yes yes !


----------



## NikkiSixx

I'M MARKING OUT, BRO!


----------



## watts63

THE PAIN HAS ARRIVED!


----------



## Jigsaw

LESNAR LESNAR LENSARREADFQWERQWERQWER


----------



## Dark_Link

Oh shit


----------



## Choke2Death

HERE HE ISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

lmaooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
d bryan is the only man who benefited from wrestlemania
awesome


----------



## Novak Djokovic

ctfvbuyhnjmi


----------



## RKO920

BROCKKKKKKKK


----------



## Steve.

HERE COMES THE PAIN!!


----------



## QuietStormBlood

my heart just stopped


----------



## finalnight

Wow he got small.


----------



## Jacare

[email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@


----------



## Slam_It

Damn. My hands got cold with chills when Lesnar's face showed up. BROCK!


----------



## Huganomics

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## kimino

MARKING OUT!


----------



## holycityzoo

AHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

GTFI SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW


----------



## bc23

Omg Omg


----------



## NyQuil

LOL at shots of dudes in Affliction shirts jizzing themselves.


----------



## Macharius

Sweet fucking zombie Jesus! It happened! It fucking happened!


----------



## Skullduggery

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## ABrown

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Rock316AE

fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Oh my God...


----------



## Swa9ga

BROCK FUCKING LESNAR!!! MARK THE FUCK OUTTTT


----------



## PhilThePain

Didn't this guy debut exactly 10 years ago?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HERE COMES THE PAIN!


----------



## The Absolute

I heard Holy Shit chants? This is fucking amazing!!


----------



## Night King

holy fuck lesnar yes yes yes yes


----------



## Amber B

So wait, Cena headlines another Mania? :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81

HOLY FUCK F5 FUCK YES!!!!!!!


----------



## Rock316AE

F FUCVKING 5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Choke2Death

F5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PacoAwesome

GREATEST RAW OF ALL TIME!


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

f5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -XERO-

*F5!*


----------



## Dr.Boo

Holy crap! Brock Lesnar! *finds nearest household pet and F5's it*


----------



## lightfm

F-5 F-5 F-5!!!! SUCK IT CENA SUCK IT


----------



## gastipr

hahahaha i call it 5 minutes ago


----------



## Oracle

fuck yessssssssssssss


----------



## RyanPelley

Un-fucking-real!!! Best Raw in forever!


----------



## richyque

Brock lesner is WAY out of shape.


----------



## GCA-FF

BROCK!!!!!!! F5!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mainboy

Yasssssssssss


----------



## xDRZx

BEST FUCKING RAW EVER!


----------



## The Absolute

This may just be the best Raw I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Peapod

Oh my god.


----------



## watts63

BEST. RAW. EVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH~!


----------



## NoyK

OH MY GOD THIS WAS THE BEST RAW IN THE HISTORY OF PROFESSIONAL WRESTLING. I FUCKING LOVE YOU WWE, THANK YOU FOR FINALLY BRINGING IT.


----------



## Disciple514

SHIT..LESNER REALLY IS THERE


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

BEST RAW EVER!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss FUCKING YES


----------



## CitizenErased

FUCK YES!

CENA IS DEAD.


----------



## yourmumsface17

OH MY FUCKING GOD! YES!


----------



## lesnarism

BEST RAW EVER ,,,LESNAR IS THE SHITTTTTTT ,,WELCOME BACK BEAST


----------



## kakashi101

LMFAO FUCK HIS SHIT CHANTS

BEST CROWD EVER

BEST RAW EVER

THANK YOU ROCK, THANK YOU BROCK, THANK YOU MIAMI


----------



## Borias

Ok, I'll probably watch next week.


----------



## Rock316AE

Brock FUCKING LESNAR F5 THIS GREEN GOOF


----------



## Tony Tornado

FUCK


----------



## Steve.

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Omega_VIK

I have to say the crowd is the best of this entire show.


----------



## RemoteControlled

OH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT


----------



## The Absolute

This seriously might have been the best Raw I've ever seen.


----------



## Choke2Death

AMAZING! Everyone expected it the entire night and WE GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MJG93

Holy shit. My head is pounding from the sheer marking out that has transpired tonight.


----------



## attitudEra

holy shit!!! my heart is beating fast as fuck!!! and here I was doubting it. stupid me, take that cena!!!!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

RAW > Wrestlemania

Awesome show tonight I feel like a kid again.


----------



## Mainboy

What a fucking great raw!!!!


----------



## Kabraxal

FUcking Christ. Best Raw in... ages. Fucking awesome crowd, great booking, and even though Lesnar wasn't a surprise in itself, having him dominate Cena like taht... just...wow.


----------



## SB-Punk

THAT WAS FUCKING AWESOME. HOLY SHIT. BEST RAW.


----------



## Germ Incubator

Best RAW in years, holy shit.

Is it next week yet?


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

i'm butt naked
holy shit best night in wrestling in fucking years


----------



## Wilsonn

Fuck me that was amazing!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Holy fuck. Is this 2001 again? What the fuck that Raw was just the best in years, easily.


----------



## Choke2Death

AMAZING! Everyone expected it the entire night and WE GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocky Mark

FUCK YEEEEEEEAAAAH!!

THANK YOU WWE !!! THANK YOU VINCE !!!


----------



## Swa9ga

"Holy Shit" I love Miami


----------



## JobbyJobberson

So much for the "rematch" Rocky's marks were claiming was gonna happen. Cena's loss at Mania is making less and less sense. Last night it made none, now it makes even less.

If Cena was to feud with Brock, shouldn't he have _won_ at Mania? Is The Rock just out of the picture now?


----------



## Rock316AE

YES YES YES YES YES, AMAZING RAW.


----------



## gaco

The crowd was awesome, but they destroyed the brock's return.


----------



## Zaiko

Great Raw. Cena did well with what he had. Only disappointment was the lack of Bryan, huge chants for him all night and nothing.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

JobbyJobberson said:


> So much for the "rematch" Rocky's marks were claiming was gonna happen. Cena's loss at Mania is making less and less sense. Last night it made none, now it makes even less.
> 
> If Cena was to feud with Brock, shouldn't he have _won_ at Mania? Is The Rock just out of the picture now?


cena got his ass owned twice, im a happy fan.


----------



## Amber B

And you didn't have to pay 60 bucks for it. Oh, WWE. You backward fucks.


----------



## Ham and Egger

This was the best RAW I've ever seen in years!


----------



## QuietStormBlood

Best Raw since I started watching again


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

What a fucking show. Great night for the WWE. Haven't been this happy about a RAW since June 27th.


----------



## Svart

Marked for Lesnar. Not a great Raw overall but I'm loving the direction.


----------



## Jcs

The tears of the thousands of children sobbing over CENA sustain me.

AHHH so decadent.

Best raw in years period, WWE just got really good again.


----------



## Myst

BROCK????? DA FUCK????


----------



## kakashi101

GREATEST RAW IN A LOOOONG TIME

THANK YOU ROCK, THANK YOU BROCK, THANK YOU MIAMI!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Can the WWE please do this more often?


----------



## Tony Tornado

This RAW was fucking amazing. Daniel Bryan reigned supreme. Awesome Rock promo. Great Punk/Henry match followed by awesome Punk/Jericho segment. Awesome crowd. Alberto del Rio is back. Lord Tensai debut. No crappy Kelly Kelly segment. Ryder is over and Miz is back to his old self. And to top it all off, Brock Lesnar returns.

You got to give props to Cena. He's a master at his job.


----------



## Rop3

YES YES YES that is all


----------



## AlwaysBrave

Holy fucking shit. That was awesome. LESNAR!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SUPER HANS

I tip my hat to a phenomenal crowd tonight, will have a major impact on future shows!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> What a fucking show. Great night for the WWE. Haven't been this happy about a RAW since June 27th.


June 27?
More like 2003...


----------



## bmp487

Best episode of RAW in about 10 years. Everything was perfect.

The Rock's promo and crowd reaction

Santino looks like he's gonna get a legit run with the US Title

Miz and Mark Henry look like they'll get pushed again

CM Punk getting liquor poured on him by Y2J

Cena teasing the heel turn, but not giving it to us.....then BROCK LESNAR comes out and trashes him.

The crowd was obviously on fire, too. "Holy Shit" chants, "We want Lesnar" chants, "Yes" and "Si" chants, "You're a Loser" chants. Fucking great.

I am doing The Rock's "goosebump" motion right now. I feel a sense of excitement after a wrestling show that I haven't felt in my adult life.


----------



## Champ

one of the greatest raw episodes ever. welcome back, lesnar.


----------



## Demolition119

This crowd! I want to love it, very long time


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Haha some odd Twitter trendings for the UK at the moment


#Raw
#WWE
Brock Lesnar
Lord Tensai
Alex Riley
Prince Albert
F-5
Abraham Washington

Riley and Lord Tensai seems a bit odd.


----------



## Bushmaster

bmp487 said:


> Best episode of RAW in about 10 years. Everything was perfect.
> 
> The Rock's promo and crowd reaction
> 
> Santino looks like he's gonna get a legit run with the US Title
> 
> Miz and Mark Henry look like they'll get pushed again
> 
> CM Punk getting liquor poured on him by Y2J
> 
> Cena teasing the heel turn, but not giving it to us.....then BROCK LESNAR comes out and trashes him.
> 
> The crowd was obviously on fire, too. "Holy Shit" chants, "We want Lesnar" chants, "Yes" and "Si" chants, "You're a Loser" chants. Fucking great.
> 
> I am doing The Rock's "goosebump" motion right now. I feel a sense of excitement after a wrestling show that I haven't felt in my adult life.


you forgot the most important chant of the night. DANIEL BRYAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhyTooJay

I don't know how they can top this Raw. By far the best in years.


----------



## Rocky Mark

bmp487 said:


> Best episode of RAW in about 10 years. Everything was perfect.
> 
> The Rock's promo and crowd reaction
> 
> Santino looks like he's gonna get a legit run with the US Title
> 
> Miz and Mark Henry look like they'll get pushed again
> 
> CM Punk getting liquor poured on him by Y2J
> 
> Cena teasing the heel turn, but not giving it to us.....then BROCK LESNAR comes out and trashes him.
> 
> The crowd was obviously on fire, too. "Holy Shit" chants, "We want Lesnar" chants, "Yes" and "Si" chants, "You're a Loser" chants. Fucking great.
> 
> I am doing The Rock's "goosebump" motion right now. I feel a sense of excitement after a wrestling show that I haven't felt in my adult life.



this .. this .. AND FUCKING THIS !!

the best RAW in the last decade unarguably 

please WWE keep this going on pleeeeaaaase


----------



## LVblizzard

That show gets a 10/10 from me. No-brainer. Best Raw of the PG era and one of the best ever. Everything WWE could do right, they did, and the hot crowd added so much to the show.


----------



## Omega_VIK

I'll say it again, the crowd is the best thing about Raw tonight.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

incredible show, henry/punk was AMAZING, rock's promo was great, and lesnar was just insane.


----------



## BrahmaBull12

uSad BBoy? :troll


----------



## Mike`

Holy shit best RAW in a LOOOONG TIME.

Great show top to bottom. 

HERE COMES THE PAIN.


----------



## Huganomics

Tony Tornado said:


> You got to give props to Cena. He's a master at his job.


LOL NO CENA SUX WURST WRESTLER EVAR!!111111


----------



## Creepy Crawl

I can tell it was a good Raw by looking at the page count, only 102, usually crappy Raw shows are higher. I only made 2 post during the show itself, and that was during commercials. The best thing that has happened in awhile. Brock kicking Cena's hat after the F5 was some bad ass/funny shit. :lol


----------



## SP103

Wrestlingforum Server Room 11:15pm EST 04/02/2012


----------



## Bubz

Good god. What a great show.


----------



## TheF1BOB

The crowd, The Rock and Brock Lesnar were just phenomenal. Y2J was great too. John Cena was dreadful and deserved to be buried. Best Raw in years and it can't be debated.


----------



## Shock

We have a winner for the worst crowd ever award. Apart from popping for Lesnar they were so unbelievably annoying.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991

Awesome show. Really awesome show.

I actually wasn't expecting Lesnar lol I thought it would be a Sting moment. My jaw dropped when his music hit.

I kinda wish the "we want Lesnar" chants didn't happen though, kinda spolied the surprise, but i'm nitpicking.

All in all, awesome show. Awesome crowd, Rock's promo was awesome, Brock's return was awesome. And the crowd made it that much better.


----------



## Showman

Best RAW in ages. Maybe even the best WWE event in ages.


----------



## Mister Hands

From Arda Ocal's twitter



> During the dark main event, the crowd is chanting at everything Daniel Bryan does. The match is all about him despite being a 6man tag. EVERY DBryan offensive kick/punch/anything else crowd chants YES!, EVERY hit against him crowd chants NO!, "Daniel Bryan" at rest spots. Daniel Bryan is smiling, almost like he doesn't even get it himself. Crowd was so upset he tagged out that he got tagged back in. Crowd chanting YES/NO even for Kane/Orton exchange. Surreal.


----------



## chrispepper

KOIJGFOIAEHFAUIHFASSFASFA LESSSNARRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sharkboy22

The WWE is like a fricking abuse partner, I can't stay mad at it because it treats so damn good at the same time. First off, I would like to apologuise formy prickish behaviour the past 24 hours. I was a victim of my own belief. Everytime someone would bitch bout something WWE did I often said "Just shut up and wait till it plays out" and that's what I was supposed to do, and I didn't. 

RAW was great tonight. I was entertained for the entire two hours. The lowest point of the show for me was probably the shit with Ziggler but it was entertaining and is the farthest thing from a burial.

-First off I would like to say the crowd tonight was hot!! I don't know if The Rock pumped them up at beginning but damn they were on fire. The "Yes" chants (And "No" and "Si" chants lol) were really funny and the "Daniel Bryan" were running strong. WWE unintentionally (probably intentionally for all I know, WWE is a fricking machine) made Daniel Bryan a damn star!
-Lord Tensai, I have some mixed reactions.It's still to early too tell but I liked what I saw. I have to give it to WWE though. I thought it was going to be a squash match. I was like "Really old ass Albert is now gonna bury the young guys"but boy was I ever wrong. Both Tensai and Riley came out looking strong.
-Eve is actually, strangely enough, a reason for me to watch RAW. She plays her role to perfection
-Zack Ryder/Miz was not a burial at all. Ryder got in some great offense and it was a damn good match.
-CM Punk vs Mark Henry was storytelling at its best. Enjoyed that match a lot. And hot damn, this shit just got intense. Jericho and Punk are gonna kill each other at Extreme Rules
-Sheamus despite kicking Del Rio's head off still gets booed lol. I'm not even worried for D-Bryan, I know he's gonna be fitted back into the equation.
-Props to Cena for putting over Daniel Bryan. Even the crowd had to applaud him for it (before going back to booing him). I really hope this is the end of Rock/Cena because HOLY FUCKING SHIT BROCK LESNAR! Forget what I said bout him earlier today, make it happen WWE. Summerslam 2012, Brock Lesnar vs John Cena. This is more of a dream match than Rock/Cena. We always knew one day Rock would come back but did anyone expect Lesnar to?

All in all great RAW. I can't even think of one single bad moment. From now on, I think I'm done with the bitch fits. People, let thins play out. I keep saying (but like I keep forgetting it as well) WWE is a fricking machine. This RAW is definitely the best RAW of the year.Loved every moment of it. Can't wait for next week

8/10


----------



## Mataleon

PLEASE WWE keep this going! Return of the attitude era


----------



## scrilla

Svart said:


> Marked for Lesnar. *Not a great Raw overall* but I'm loving the direction.


what show were you watching? best raw in months.


----------



## Stad

Svart said:


> Marked for Lesnar. Not a great Raw overall but I'm loving the direction.


:lmao are you serious? that was one of the best raw's in years.


----------



## The Tony

Holly Shit! What a show! That's the kind of show I like! Lesnar is back! Holly fuck!


----------



## The Absolute

Not since CM Punk's shoot has this site seen a bigger crash!


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1

This episode of RAW is like the IWC's wet dream lmao


----------



## Smoogle

god damn Daniel Bryan was over the whole fucking night that was amazing, I wonder what Pyro thinks about that lmao


----------



## Olympus

10/10 Raw for me. Rock promo, Tensai debut, Punk/Jericho build was absolutely fantastic, Lesnar, and a ecstatic crowd. I mean when Lesnar's video and music hit I was floored. I was balls to the wall nuts. He comes out, the camera pans away, and everyone from the floor to the rafters is shitting themselves like it was Austin returning during the Invasion or something. I've been DYING for Lesnar and if he didn't show I would have been heart broken but this made the night for me. Greatest Raw in probably 10 years. I've only been watching since late '05 and have yet to run through the years of Raw, but this was orgasmic. Too much to handle. Just too much.


----------



## TripleG

I have to say I really enjoyed Raw tonight. All the big stuff was great. 


The Crowd was fantastic. They were like an Attitude Era crowd. Very energetic, passionate, and creative. The "Yes!" chants in particular were really cool and they were just awesome and passionate throughout the night. They were brutal to the people they hated and they went nuts for the people they loved, and it made for a fun atmosphere.

The Rock's Opening Segment was great because it established a direction for him that I didn't expect. I thought he'd come out, do all his catch phrases, and then ski-daddle. But when he said that his next goal is to once again become the WWE Champion, that definitely peaked my interest. I also have complained constantly about what it means to be a World Champion and how its nowhere near as important as it used to be. Well, if they have Rock go after the WWE Title, that certainly elevates it a lot more and will bring more attention to it. I can't wait to see what develops with that. 

The Jericho/Punk segment was fantastic. It almost makes me wish they had done it in the build up to Wrestlemania. What they have going with Jericho & Punk is just classic heel vs. face done to perfection. Jericho came off wonderfully in that bit.

And of course, we got the Return of Brock Lesnar which was a great moment. Now admittedly, I was never Lesnar's biggest fan, and if Rock is going to catch flack for leaving the business, right here, you have a guy that stayed in for two years, got handed everything on a silver platter, and then left. However, he's a guy we haven't seen in 8 years, so bringing him back into the fold raises a lot of new possibilities and instantly makes things more exciting. And of course him giving the F5 to John Cena was pretty cool.

Not all of it was perfect. The way they tried to cram "People Power" down our throats was annoying. I don't care that Johnny Ace is in charge. Big Bird & Snuffulupagus were in charge of the show. It just doesn't interest me at all. I am completely apathetic to a Sheamus/ADR feud for a World Title that isn't a Main Event belt and should be dropped ASAP. I don't like that Cody's new character has probably been damaged beyond repair now and they'll have to find a new direction for him. 

Yeah, there was plenty of stuff to nitpick, but the big stuff was fantastic and exciting and that is what I'm going to focus on. Great Raw tonight and I am genuinely excited to see where things go from here.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

A lot of great things happened tonight, but the crowd has to be on the top of the list.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2

That was a very very good raw. kept my interest the whole time and marked the fuck out when brock came back. fuckin loved it !!


----------



## RemoteControlled

Cena/Lesnar at Summerslam? and Rock/Lesnar at Wrestlemania 29?


----------



## Mick_Vick

its half 4 in the morning and i'm wide awake that raw has every wrestling fan Pumped. The Whole show and Top it off with Brock Returning! The Crowd made it as amazing as it was what a night


----------



## LVblizzard

Shock said:


> We have a winner for the worst crowd ever award. Apart from popping for Lesnar they were so unbelievably annoying.


You couldn't be more wrong, the crowd is what elevated this show to a whole new level.


----------



## kokepepsi

Awesome raw
Fucking happy and it flew by 
I WANT MORE


----------



## chargebeam

Raw would've been pitch perfect if D-Bry made a live appearance. But still, best Raw I've seen in a fucking long time.


----------



## Dub

Great Show tonight, Punk/Jericho is just heating up. Brock returning was a MOMENT.


----------



## Underscore

I still can't get over how mind blowingly awesome these past two nights have been. Wrestlemania was incredible and tonight's RAW was incredible. Actually incredible doesn't even begin to describe it.

And the crowd -- indeed, was it freakin' JACKED or what?!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Raw was very good and Lesnar coming back was huge, something for the ages but let's not get carried away. 10 years?


----------



## Warren Zevon

This Raw was amazing... Needless to say it was the best I've seen since I returned to wrestling in mid 2011. I may even go as far as saying it was better than every Raw I watched from WCW's cancellation up until I quit in late 2003.

Lord Tensai has me beyond interested. I wasn't exactly a fan of Albert, but I really got into this match, and he has improved a ton in Japan(not that he was horrible before).

Brock Lesnar is back... I was never a huge fan, but I can definitely see the appeal. He is the most athletic big guy in the last 10 years in WWE, arguably of all-time, and I welcome him back with open arms. His matches always entertained me and there were plenty of awesome moments(The utter destroyal of Zack Gowen for example).

But, the best part of the show for me was the crowd. That was the best crowd I have ever seen on a Raw, and the chants for Bryan were immense. I was a bit disappointed that they're going with Sheamus vs. Del Rio, but if the crowds keep up with this Bryan deal, maybe the WWE will try to fix the slight that a lot of Bryan fans are feeling. I got a feeling tonight listening to the crowd that Daniel Bryan isn't to be counted out yet, I feel big things on the horizon.


----------



## BooyakaDragon

*comes out of cover due to the forum explosion*
is it over?


----------



## Rop3

You're just never gonna see anything like this in TNA.


----------



## Swa9ga

Great freaking show. Love the crowd.


----------



## scrilla

Shock said:


> We have a winner for the worst crowd ever award. Apart from popping for Lesnar they were so unbelievably annoying.


crowd was fucking great. someone has been watching too much impact. :kobe3


----------



## Joseph29

This was the best Raw of the year! The crowd was on fire tonight!!


----------



## Mick_Vick

Brock broke the internet


----------



## oMonstro

YES YES YES
SI SI SI


----------



## Dr. Jones

Brock crashed the fuck out of this forum haha. The pop he got when his music hit was colossal. The crowd tonight deserves massive props for making this the best raw in easily over 5 years.

The reign of Cena is hopefully on its last legs.


----------



## Redrox

This was just an awesome Raw! Great crowd and show complimented by the F5 from Brock to Cena.


----------



## cmp25

@arda_ocal Sheamus gets the pin on Daniel Bryan and the boo was almost as loud as for Cena.

@arda_ocal Daniel Bryan is smiling, almost like he doesn't even get it himself. Crowd was so upset he tagged out that he got tagged back in.

@arda_ocal EVERY DBryan offensive kick/punch/anything else crowd chants YES!, EVERY hit against him crowd chants NO!, "Daniel Bryan" at rest spots.

@arda_ocal During the dark main event, the crowd is chanting at everything Daniel Bryan does. The match is all about him despite being a 6man tag.

Wish I could be there for that.


----------



## QuietStormBlood

WWE did everything the IWC told them to do and BOOM! the most epic, mark out worthy RAW in ages


----------



## GaresTaylan

Shock said:


> We have a winner for the worst crowd ever award. Apart from popping for Lesnar they were so unbelievably annoying.


fpalm


----------



## Jeffy

This is why WWE needs to go away from kids stuff, not saying from PG - you can still have fights without blood etc but when crowd is great it makes half of the show and I believe they CAN bring ratings back with this way easily - you can't do that with kids because kids=with parents who hardly watch wrestling=bad crowd=show sucks! 

If they have this kinda show every week and this kinda crowd every week, they can easily get 6.0 rating in 2 years and major buyrates. In coming weeks a lot a MMA fans will tune up to see Lesnar, WWE better not fuck this up.


----------



## Apollosol

The Cena kiddy-fans were in absolute shock. They're witnessing the fall of their hero....... BUT THE RISE OF THE WWE!!!!

Greatest two days in WWE HISTORY!!!!!!


----------



## holycityzoo

Greatest RAW in years, already started re-watching it lol


----------



## Marv95

Best Raw in YEARS folks. Seriously, now I have a reason to want to keep watching. Don't screw this up WWE.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

This Raw was so great that it's going to suck that we have to go back to the same old shit next week. WWE Creative sucks so much that they don't know how to replicate greatness.


----------



## Striketeam

That Raw was surreal. It shit on Wrestlemania.


----------



## gaco

scrilla said:


> what show were you watching? best raw in months.


what show were you watching? best raw in YEARS!


----------



## 2K JAY

Man Bryan is OVER.

And rightfully so. The crowd know bullshit when they see it. I only hope this continues because despite last night, Bryan can be a MEGA star.


----------



## Nuski

DANIEL BRYAN! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Lok

I do not comment on the crowd much, but they were hot tonight. 

_oh and yes_.....*Here comes the PAIN!*


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Video of Daniel Bryan's Dark Match Pop.

http://www.twitvid.com/S0RPE


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

cmp25 said:


> *@arda_ocal Sheamus gets the pin on Daniel Bryan and the boo was almost as loud as for Cena.*
> 
> @arda_ocal Daniel Bryan is smiling, almost like he doesn't even get it himself. Crowd was so upset he tagged out that he got tagged back in.
> 
> @arda_ocal EVERY DBryan offensive kick/punch/anything else crowd chants YES!, EVERY hit against him crowd chants NO!, "Daniel Bryan" at rest spots.
> 
> @arda_ocal During the dark main event, the crowd is chanting at everything Daniel Bryan does. The match is all about him despite being a 6man tag.
> 
> Wish I could be there for that.


I bet you that it wasn't planned for Bryan to take the pin until the crowd started chanting for him throughout the night.


----------



## chrispepper

Did an episode of raw really just outshine a wrestlemania with the rock vs cena headlining? :lmao fucking amazing.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star

are we supposed to understand why lesnar attacked cena or are they going to explain that next week ?


----------



## JobbyJobberson

The WWE is so fucked it's not even funny. I'm not saying I wasn't glad to see Brock again, but yet *again* they rely on past greats to keep their program afloat.

Anyone know what Berzerker is up to? You think he could get a decent pop?


----------



## Serpent01

From Arda Ocal's twitter



> Bryan gets on the mic- "last night was the worst night of my career. Thanks to you chanting YES, I think I now have a new tshirt"


----------



## Booze

Best Raw in years as others have said.

Main points:

Rock's promo was great. Got me pumped.
Jericho/Punk was also great. LOL at Jericho's slip.
Cena's promo was very good also.
Lesnar is back! Fucking amazing.
Crowd was awesome. Yes! Yes! Yes!

Loved that Raw. 8/10 for me. Leaves us with so many questions.


----------



## stereo73

Hi everyone, first time poster and I just want to say that was AWESOME!!! Easily the best RAW since i started re-watching last year. :mark::mark:


----------



## Dirty Dan

RatedR IWC Star said:


> are we supposed to understand why lesnar attacked cena or are they going to explain that next week ?


because hes freakin brock lesnar and thats what he does..sees cena smiling, bitch eat an f5


----------



## Nuski

Best raw in like two years


----------



## attitudEra

scrilla said:


> what show were you watching? best raw in months.


no my friend, best raw in years hands down, my eyes were glued to the TV the whole two hours, not only because of the crowd but the whole show itself was just great, the booking, the matches, the promos, everything was near perfect, 9/10...and to top it all off, bryan is possibly the most over guy in the whole company now, why? I really have no idea but it's awesome none the less. I never expected raw to be THIS GOOD tonight and I didn't expect brock to return.


----------



## J-Coke

Crowd of the year!


----------



## KO Bossy

I want to say that as a human being, I think Brock Lesnar is a jerk considering all of the comments he's made about politics and how he was ashamed of being in the WWE before. That being said, I've always thought he was a great in ring performer and also a great heel. Despite not liking Brock as a person, I legitimately marked out when his music hit. I have a liking of Lesnar the same way I do of Hulk Hogan-I respect what abilities they have and their contributions to the industry, and in story in the ring, I'm cool with them, its just that outside of the ring I dislike who they really are-the performer, not the character.

An excellent show, not just for the ending, but the Rock had a pretty solid promo, I liked Punk/Henry, I marked out when Lord Tensai debuted (great to see Albert back, I like the look and character) and I finally like the Jericho/Punk feud. Had they introduced the family thing now I'd have been stoked about it-its after Mania, it makes sense to move on to another phase of the story, which is Jericho turning up the psychology by attacking Punk mentally. Before it seemed like it completely overshadowed BITW vs BITW, but now, its time to step it up a notch. Dumping whiskey on Punk and smashing a bottle over his head was excellent. 

The crowd was awesome all night, loved the chants for Bryan, and Lesnar too. I knew Lesnar was legit backstage last night but I honestly didn't think he'd debut until later in the year, much less tonight. I'd only heard he was interested in a match with Undertaker or something at Mania 29.

Really, if this show didn't draw at LEAST a 4.0, I don't know what will in this day and age. The best Raw I've seen in years. The conclusion was the loudest pop I've heard in ages that was for someone not named Rock or Punk. Its moments like that that make you proud to be a wrestling fan, because regardless of how much you know about stuff backstage, that crowd reaction when someone's music hits always gets you.

I must say, though, how long is Brock planning on sticking around? He left because he hated the schedule. How long before he tires of it again? Is his body able to stand up to a lot of physicality?


----------



## BooyakaDragon

Great, the mods now need to wash the forum, so much marking and people jizzing their pants


----------



## Nuski

Hope this raw draws a big number, it deserves it.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

JobbyJobberson said:


> The WWE is so fucked it's not even funny. I'm not saying I wasn't glad to see Brock again, but yet *again* they rely on past greats to keep their program afloat.
> 
> Anyone know what Berzerker is up to? You think he could get a decent pop?



This is no different than 10 years ago when Hogan returned to huge fanfare.

At least Rock and Lesnar are young enough to do some actual work.


----------



## Fartmonkey88

RatedR IWC Star said:


> are we supposed to understand why lesnar attacked cena or are they going to explain that next week ?


I believe there was a great build up between the the f5 and the fu for a while before Lesnar went to MMA and Cena became the man.


----------



## chargebeam

Now, let's bring back Heyman!


----------



## Joseph29

Why was the Miami crowd cheering and chanting for D Bryan so much?


----------



## Dub

KO Bossy said:


> I want to say that as a human being, I think Brock Lesnar is a jerk considering all of the comments he's made about politics and how he was ashamed of being in the WWE before. That being said, I've always thought he was a great in ring performer and also a great heel. Despite not liking Brock as a person, I legitimately marked out when his music hit. I have a liking of Lesnar the same way I do of Hulk Hogan-I respect what abilities they have and their contributions to the industry, and in story in the ring, I'm cool with them, its just that outside of the ring I dislike who they really are-the performer, not the character.
> 
> An excellent show, not just for the ending, but the Rock had a pretty solid promo, I liked Punk/Henry, I marked out when Lord Tensai debuted (great to see Albert back, I like the look and character) and I finally like the Jericho/Punk feud. Had they introduced the family thing now I'd have been stoked about it-its after Mania, it makes sense to move on to another phase of the story, which is Jericho turning up the psychology by attacking Punk mentally. Before it seemed like it completely overshadowed BITW vs BITW, but now, its time to step it up a notch. Dumping whiskey on Punk and smashing a bottle over his head was excellent.
> 
> The crowd was awesome all night, loved the chants for Bryan, and Lesnar too. I knew Lesnar was legit backstage last night but I honestly didn't think he'd debut until later in the year, much less tonight. I'd only heard he was interested in a match with Undertaker or something at Mania 29.
> 
> Really, if this show didn't draw at LEAST a 4.0, I don't know what will in this day and age. The best Raw I've seen in years. The conclusion was the loudest pop I've heard in ages that was for someone not named Rock or Punk. Its moments like that that make you proud to be a wrestling fan, because regardless of how much you know about stuff backstage, that crowd reaction when someone's music hits always gets you.
> 
> I must say, though, how long is Brock planning on sticking around? He left because he hated the schedule. How long before he tires of it again? Is his body able to stand up to a lot of physicality?


The rumors of his contract say that he is signed for a year with a few dates of appearance.


----------



## RatedR10

This is the best Raw in God knows how long. The entire show was great, the crowd was AWESOME and Brock Lesnar's return was FUCKING EPIC. I can't fucking wait until next week.


----------



## The Absolute

We'll never hear the end of this "Yes!" shit, but I really don't care! Would somebody please hurry up and fucking upload tonight's show to YouTube?!! I want to relive the magic!


----------



## Tony Tornado

Rock316AE said:


> YES YES YES YES YES, AMAZING RAW.


Even Rock316AE is doing the YES YES YES chant. Now I've seen everything.


----------



## chrispepper

Joseph29 said:


> Why was the Miami crowd cheering and chanting for D Bryan so much?



Because fans see through bullshit.. D-Bry was treated like shit at mania and it's just made him even more over.


----------



## chrispepper

Is smackdown in miami tomorrow aswell? Because that could be pretty amazing.


----------



## hardyorton

Great to see Lesnar back.

But for me Daniel Bryan was the hero tonight. A crowd that chanted his name all night especially during the Sheamus/Del rio promo and booed the hell out of Sheamus (poor guy, WWE creative mistake). His trademark YES!!! chanted during the Rock and Cena promo's (Fair play to Cena giving Bryan a shout out)and during matches too. He looked badass during that backstage segment. WWE The mob have spoken.


----------



## cmp25

Joseph29 said:


> Why was the Miami crowd cheering and chanting for D Bryan so much?


Because Bryan is frickin awesome.


----------



## Booze

One things for sure, if there's any heat on Lesnar backstage, no one apart from the Undertaker is gonna say it to his face lol


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Joseph29 said:


> Why was the Miami crowd cheering and chanting for D Bryan so much?


Because its Daniel F'n Bryan


----------



## will94

KO Bossy said:


> Really, if this show didn't draw at LEAST a 4.0, I don't know what will in this day and age.


Yea, that's not how ratings work, especially in wrestling. It's not indicative of the quality of the program, but rather the build to that night's episode and whether Mania could get people to watch RAW tonight.

Next week is where you look for the ratings bump from this week's show. What happened tonight without any advertising or build doesn't create a rating for tonight's episode, but rather, next week's show.


----------



## Master Dater

chrispepper said:


> Is smackdown in miami tomorrow aswell? Because that could be pretty amazing.


Whatever cheers Bryan gets will be edited out before SD airs on Friday. Same with the inevitable boos hurled Sheamus' way.


----------



## QuietStormBlood

People Power is gonna be truly epic, RAW and to a lesser extent SD have taken a huge step forward


----------



## Cheap Shot

Best part of the night? Brock coming back means no more Rock/Cena II, which means Cena will forever be the Rock's bitch!


----------



## Joseph29

cmp25 said:


> Because Bryan is frickin awesome.


True. He is one of my favorites.


----------



## Heel

Bryan just cut a promo after the dark match, here's what he said:

"I would only say one word right now but somehow it seems inadequate. Last night was the worst night of my wrestling career but thanks to all you people chanting Yes! I think you have officially convinced them to make me a new T-shirt. AJ, what do you think of all this? Shut up! Go! I guess there's nothing left to say so I'll just go. Okay, but if I'm gonna say it, every single one of you better buy the tshirt okay? Miami Florida, and to everyone who came to WrestleMania, and everyone who's here tonight: Yes! Yes! Yes!"

FACE TURN for Bryan?


----------



## holycityzoo

Deja Vu


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

The best Raw in GOD knows how long. From start to finish. (Y) WWE needs to do something about DB, dude is over, and I mean OVER.


----------



## TromaDogg

Can't decide whether WWE want to push Cena (new T Shirt) at the moment or bury him (humiliation at Wrestlemania by The Rock, followed the next night by humiliation in front of a hostile crowd by Lesnar). It feels like somebody, somwhere is finally throwing us older fans a bone though. Over the last 2 nights I've felt like WWE has (in a way) rewarded us for sticking with them throughout the shitty face-Cena years.


----------



## Apollosol

Booze said:


> One things for sure, if there's any heat on Lesnar backstage, no one apart from the Undertaker is gonna say it to his face lol


That Rocky heat was all publicity. SOmeone here posted a photo of Rocky and Punk actually laughing together! Just shows how far WWe would go to create a good illusion


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

The best parts of RAW where the Punk/Jericho angle, Brodus and Santino possibly teaming up and of course, the return of Brock.

The worst part by far has to be that fucking annoying "YES YES YES" chant. After 2 hours of it and the initial start last night at WM, I'm tired of it already.


----------



## rbhayek

Is it me or does John Cena seem to break kayfabe every single week? I mean he actually used the term "turning heel" in an article recently and then tonight said "All of you wanted me to turn" or something of that nature. Breaking kayfabe is okay every now and then but he seems to be doing it a lot lately.


----------



## Scrotey Loads

Best Raw in forever. I felt like it was 1998 again.


----------



## Demandred

Good RAW. Great crowd. I was impressed with how quickly the crowd got behind D Bryan after he got screwed.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

It's about time Daniel Bryan got a new t-shirt. I've already worn out the last one they put out. The crazy thing is that his current shirt is the #24 most popular shirt for men on WWEShop.com and they haven't even put out another one.


----------



## Joseph29

chrispepper said:


> Because fans see through bullshit.. D-Bry was treated like shit at mania and it's just made him even more over.


That is true, but I didn't think the crowd would get behind him this much so quickly.


----------



## cmp25

hardyorton said:


> Great to see Lesnar back.
> 
> But for me Daniel Bryan was the hero tonight. A crowd that chanted his name all night especially during the Sheamus/Del rio promo and booed the hell out of Sheamus (poor guy, WWE creative mistake). His trademark YES!!! chanted during the Rock and Cena promo's (Fair play to Cena giving Bryan a shout out)and during matches too. He looked badass during that backstage segment. WWE The mob have spoken.


Yeah I feel bad for Sheamus here too. WWE screwed him over with that. They had no idea what they were doing.


----------



## DOTL

That's a show.

I even felt bad for Cena.


----------



## KO Bossy

will94 said:


> Yea, that's not how ratings work, especially in wrestling. It's not indicative of the quality of the program, but rather the build to that night's episode and whether Mania could get people to watch RAW tonight.
> 
> Next week is where you look for the ratings bump from this week's show. What happened tonight without any advertising or build doesn't create a rating for tonight's episode, but rather, next week's show.


That's fair, but still, it would be a shame for them to receive a lower rating considering it was a very good quality show.

It really says something when Raw the night after Mania completely shits on Mania for the most part (3 matches aside).

I also forgot to mention that I legit lol'd when Jericho kicked Punk and slipped.


----------



## Rocky Mark

Apollosol said:


> That Rocky heat was all publicity. SOmeone here posted a photo of Rocky and Punk actually laughing together! Just shows how far WWe would go to create a good illusion


IT WAS MEEEEEEE  










yo duuuuude .. how was that bud i gave you ?


----------



## The Main Headliner

I can't help but feel that the past two nights was a "changing of the guard." Whether it is or not remains to be seen. But my lord, that Miami crowd was one of the hottest crowds i've even seen. They completely showed that they are completely SICK of the current Era and they want change. That fucking stupid stunt the WWE pulled on Daniel Bryan bit them in the ass, and in the matter of one night FINALLY that stupid overrated "What" chant has been replaced but a funnier and more relevant chant in "YES!" I hope Daniel Bryan becomes a mega star after that BS Vince pulled last night.

THAT Miami crowd was a throwback to how energized crowds were "back in the day." They seriously spit in the face of Cena's character, the burial of Bryan, and they gave The Rock a proper and fitting send off, and Lesnar came to a HUGE pop and trolled the SHIT out Cena with an F5 and a kick of that ridiculous Hat, to an even BIGGER pop. The Rock pinning Cena and Lesnar F5'ing Cena have easily shot up the ranks of biggest pops. What a muthafudging night!

Clue to the WWE; it's time to move away from the PG era. It can be like this night again almost every week!


----------



## rennlc

Can't wait to see Ziggler sell an F-5.


----------



## misteralex

Loved the Daniel Bryan chants


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Heel said:


> Bryan just cut a promo after the dark match, here's what he said:
> 
> "I would only say one word right now but somehow it seems inadequate. Last night was the worst night of my wrestling career but thanks to all you people chanting Yes! I think you have officially convinced them to make me a new T-shirt. AJ, what do you think of all this? Shut up! Go! I guess there's nothing left to say so I'll just go. Okay, but if I'm gonna say it, every single one of you better buy the tshirt okay? Miami Florida, and to everyone who came to WrestleMania, and everyone who's here tonight: Yes! Yes! Yes!"
> 
> FACE TURN for Bryan?


I think Vince is probably going to bury him/give him the Zack Ryder geek like treatment. If they do turn him face he has to stop acting like a dick to AJ so they can be the next Macho Man and Miss Elizabeth.


----------



## Apollosol

Wow the last couple weeks have been the greatest for us 90s kids.

- Rocky wins at Wreslemania!
- Cena loses at Wrestlemania!
- Rocky being set up for another championship win!
- A-train returns!!!!
- Brock Returns!
- Brock F5s Cena!!!
- Toonami returns on Cartoon Network!!!

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!


----------



## rbhayek

A Train's head man, filled with tattoos. Crazy!


----------



## SkyTeam

John Cena has earned all my respect since a year from now, he has been jobbing and put in ridicule by former superstars who dont even like to be a wrestler just because is good for the company. Did we ever saw the rock or stone cold doing that?? NEVER

I am officialy a fan of Cena. What a great worker.


----------



## thesukh03

By far the best Raw of the PG Era.

I'm not a fan of Bryan but those 'Yes! Yes! Yes!' chants were hilarious and theres no denying how over he is.

I find it so funny how Cena is playing whipping boy to part timers, especially with how he lost to The Rock without getting his rematch and now theres no way he's going over Lesnar. Oh well this guy deserves this anyway, especially from that dreadful promo he cut at the end and trolled everyone into possibly turning heel though thankfully that was saved by Lesnar. The way he just kicked Cena's hat was just badass.

It's awesome to see that The Rock will be competing for the title someday. I hope he sticks around for pay-per-views between now and Wrestlemania 29.


----------



## QuietStormBlood

WWE killed Sheamus by having him go over Daniel Bryan so cheap, that was worse than a MITB cash in, as its all anticipated.

Daniel Bryan, who people said had no charisma and couldn't get over, I think he just proved you all wrong


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

This show had criteria on a checklist to make it one of the best in a really long time and Lesnar coming out at the end as a surprise and F5ing John Cena was a great moment but let's not get carried away. Go back and watch Raw from 1999 or even up until the early 2000's and the tv entertainment value is just so much better. I can even go back a year or 2 ago and pick out things that were better than anything on Raw tonight minus Lesnar's return which is just not comparable because it's so big.

- Best Rock promo in a long time
- Crowd was super hot and enthusiastic all night
- Del Rio came back
- Lord Tensai debut
- Punk/Henry very physical match
- Best Jericho segment in a really long time with Punk tonight to heat up the feud
- Lesnar surprises us and returns, F5's Cena

That's the check list. Looking at it this is the best Raw in ages but if you really look back at all that stuff the entertainment value doesn't even touch stuff in the attitude era. Awesome show no doubt but all I'm saying is let's not get carried away. I'd say minus Lesnar coming back this was just a regular Raw show above average with some better than usual stuff and a awesome crowd but I wouldn't go overboard like everybody else.


----------



## Heel

Rocky Mark said:


> IT WAS MEEEEEEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yo duuuuude .. how was that bud i gave you ?


"Yo Punk, we worked all the marks!"
"Hahaha, I know man. Have a good match, I'm off to troll some forums."


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Apollosol said:


> Wow the last couple weeks have been the greatest for us 90s kids.
> 
> - Rocky wins at Wreslemania!
> - Cena loses at Wrestlemania!
> - Rocky being set up for another championship win!
> - A-train returns!!!!
> - Brock Returns!
> - Brock F5s Cena!!!
> - Toonami returns on Cartoon Network!!!
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!


Toonami returned?! That's better than everything else you listed. The only thing better than that is how over Daniel Bryan is.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Heel said:


> Bryan just cut a promo after the dark match, here's what he said:
> 
> "I would only say one word right now but somehow it seems inadequate. Last night was the worst night of my wrestling career but thanks to all you people chanting Yes! I think you have officially convinced them to make me a new T-shirt. AJ, what do you think of all this? Shut up! Go! I guess there's nothing left to say so I'll just go. Okay, but if I'm gonna say it, every single one of you better buy the tshirt okay? Miami Florida, and to everyone who came to WrestleMania, and everyone who's here tonight: Yes! Yes! Yes!"
> 
> FACE TURN for Bryan?


Who cares? I just hope the crowd keeps cheering his name so they have no choice but to push him to the moon!


----------



## Chicago Warrior

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Video of Daniel Bryan's Dark Match Pop.
> 
> http://www.twitvid.com/S0RPE


Lol


----------



## Patrick Bateman

is it just me or did tensai flop?


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Well I just left the Arena, typing this from my phone so sorrry if I misspell some things..

Crowd was off the charts, Loud as fuck. YES chants all night, Im sure you guys heard by now lol.

When D Bryan showed up on the titantron with that backstage sgement crowd popped huge, Not sure how it sounded on TV but they marked. Tensai was cool to see, Seen alot of Alberts NJPW work good to see him back, Fans were chanting A-Train and Albert and near me a small group started shave your back but of course it didnt catch on, Also before the show some guy got thrown out cause he was hitting cole with his sign lol.

, They even marked for Brodus and there was a loud Funkasaurus chant.

Write more when I get home. Best live crowd ive ever been in and can't believe I got to see Brock come back. Roof almost blew off when his music hit.


----------



## Bushmaster

the Raw section only has 4 threads lmao. Brock and this amazing Raw killed the forums literally.


----------



## rbhayek

RevolverSnake said:


> is it just me or did tensai flop?


They were chanting "A Train"


----------



## Mick_Vick

according to pwinsider "Literally 30 seconds before they hit his music, Brock Lesnar arrived at Raw"


----------



## QuietStormBlood

Lord Tensai also is gonna be a beast


----------



## Joseph29

Do you think the WWE will turn Bryan face and have Sheamus go back to a heel?


----------



## KO Bossy

Oh, also, am I the only one who thinks that Michael Cole was complete shit when Brock came out? I mean, all he could say was "OH MY!" He always does that and its so fucking bad. Just think if it was JR-GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY, BUSINESS HAS JUST PICKED UP! BROCK LESNAR, THE NEXT BIG THING! I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

RevolverSnake said:


> is it just me or did tensai flop?


Somewhat, but I'm sure after a few weeks he might get over.


----------



## Revann

Just a thought i read on another site.

What if del rio coming out was an improv thing so that D-bryan would not come out to that crowd? seems like a Vince thing to do cause it makes no fuckin sense to have del rio get a shot when d-bryan gets a rematch.

Thought?


----------



## Shazam!

The crowd was fucking awesome tonight hell Raw as a whole was great tonight.


----------



## El Dandy

Heavenly Invader said:


> Who cares? I just hope the crowd keeps cheering his name so they have no choice but to push him to the moon!


Yes, because that is exactly what they did for Christian and Zack Ryder.

WWE no sold Christian overness and as a result he left and look at where Ryder is now :/

Don't fool yourself into thinking reactions matter to Vince.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Joseph29 said:


> Do you think the WWE will turn Bryan face and have Sheamus go back to a heel?


I don't know if they'll turn Sheamus heel since he's over with a lot of the casuals, but they might turn Bryan. Either that or bury the fuck out of him.


----------



## Apollosol

WillMark4NewJack said:


> Well I just left the Arena, typing this from my phone so sorrry if I misspell some things..
> 
> Crowd was off the charts, Loud as fuck. YES chants all night, Im sure you guys heard by now lol.
> 
> When D Bryan showed up on the titantron with that backstage sgement crowd popped huge, Not sure how it sounded on TV but they marked. Tensai was cool to see, Seen alot of Alberts NJPW work good to see him back, Fans were chanting A-Train and Albert and near me a small group started shave your back but of course it didnt catch on, Also before the show some guy got thrown out cause he was hitting cole with his sign lol.
> 
> , They even marked for Brodus and there was a loud Funkasaurus chant.
> 
> Write more when I get home. Best live crowd ive ever been in and can't believe I got to see Brock come back. Roof almost blew off when his music hit.


Did you get the feeling that most of the people there were from Miami?


----------



## QuietStormBlood

I wish Tazz was out there on commentary when Brock came out, Tazz made returns and debuts sound fuckin bad ass


----------



## Joseph29

Did tensai ever wrestle in the WWE by another name? He looks like a wrestler Ive seen in the past.


----------



## rbhayek

KO Bossy said:


> Oh, also, am I the only one who thinks that Michael Cole was complete shit when Brock came out? I mean, all he could say was "OH MY!" He always does that and its so fucking bad. Just think if it was JR-GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY, BUSINESS HAS JUST PICKED UP! BROCK LESNAR, THE NEXT BIG THING! I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!


He started off shit and then he kind of picked it up a little (coming from an anti Michael Cole person). He needs to get back to that level before they turned him heel. 2004 Michael Cole was decent.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Revann said:


> Just a thought i read on another site.
> 
> What if del rio coming out was an improv thing so that D-bryan would not come out to that crowd? seems like a Vince thing to do cause it makes no fuckin sense to have del rio get a shot when d-bryan gets a rematch.
> 
> Thought?


I think they will turn him face eventually, but yeah it seemed they changed their plans right away in confusion to the support of Daniel Bryan tonight.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Revann said:


> Just a thought i read on another site.
> 
> What if del rio coming out was an improv thing so that D-bryan would not come out to that crowd? seems like a Vince thing to do cause it makes no fuckin sense to have del rio get a shot when d-bryan gets a rematch.
> 
> Thought?


I thought the same thing at first too, but it seems like the match between Del Rio and Sheamus was most likely planned beforehand.


----------



## DeeRichMann

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Toonami returned?! That's better than everything else you listed. The only thing better than that is how over Daniel Bryan is.


Dude! these past few weeks has been amazing for 90's Kids! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Apollosol said:


> Did you get the feeling that most of the people there were from Miami?


I guess lol. Im from Daytona so I had to drive down there. I sat with a group of guys from England though.


----------



## rbhayek

Joseph29 said:


> Did tensai ever wrestle in the WWE by another name? He looks like a wrestler Ive seen in the past.


A Train
Albert
Prince Albert
(Unless you were being sarcastic, then you already knew this. (Y))


----------



## Crowking

I freaked the fuck out the entire night.

AMAZING RAW.


----------



## Warren Zevon

Joseph29 said:


> Did tensai ever wrestle in the WWE by another name? He looks like a wrestler Ive seen in the past.


Prince Albert
Albert
A-Train


----------



## MrkLrn¹³

Sheamus about to become the next most booed face next to Cena.


----------



## Apollosol

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Toonami returned?! That's better than everything else you listed. The only thing better than that is how over Daniel Bryan is.


Toonami returned Saturday night. Promos and everything. Hopefully its not an April fools gag.


----------



## rockymark94

Rocky Mark said:


> IT WAS MEEEEEEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yo duuuuude .. how was that bud i gave you ?


 Where did you find this?


----------



## The Absolute

Joseph29 said:


> Did tensai ever wrestle in the WWE by another name? He looks like a wrestler Ive seen in the past.


His name used to be A-Train.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Just read something that brock showed up 30 seconds before his music hit


----------



## CaptainCharisma2

I'm still in shock and fuckin pumped at the same time. Great raw overall and brock is back !! Holy shit !! Holy shit !!Holy shit !!


----------



## DOTL

SkyTeam said:


> John Cena has earned all my respect since a year from now, he has been jobbing and put in ridicule by former superstars who dont even like to be a wrestler just because is good for the company. Did we ever saw the rock or stone cold doing that?? NEVER
> 
> I am officialy a fan of Cena. What a great worker.


The Rock jobbed to everyone. Learn your history.


----------



## DeeRichMann

Daniel Bryan= CM Punk money in the bank lol, hopefully WWE will realize they need to capitalize on this YES!" Gimmick ASAP! Ad what are they going to do with all these superstars? 
- Rocky Talking about he wants the title
-CM Punk and Jehrico Fued still on fire
- Shemus new champ
- Daniel "Yes" Bryan being WAAAAY OVER they crowd needing a huge push
- Lesnar Returning
- A-Train is back
So many oppourtunities to make some great matches, lets hope WWE wont ruin it


----------



## Apollosol

WillMark4NewJack said:


> I guess lol. Im from Daytona so I had to drive down there. I sat with a group of guys from England though.


I knew I should have bought tickets. Damn... That drive from Deltona to my Hometown Miami kinda killed it for me though. Shit


----------



## watts63

Tonight's RAW blows Wrestlemania out of the water,


----------



## Virgil_85

Joseph29 said:


> Did tensai ever wrestle in the WWE by another name? He looks like a wrestler Ive seen in the past.


A-Train/Prince Albert. Used to work with Test and Trish Stratus a lot. Was probably best known for "Shave your back" chants lol.


----------



## [email protected]

SkyTeam said:


> John Cena has earned all my respect since a year from now, he has been jobbing and put in ridicule by former superstars who dont even like to be a wrestler just because is good for the company. Did we ever saw the rock or stone cold doing that?? NEVER
> 
> I am officialy a fan of Cena. What a great worker.


are you stupid? Stone Cold did it for the Rock. And rocky put over all of evolution, well mostly Batista and Orton at WM XX.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

For anyone who cares There was a promo for No Way Out, Seems like its beeing built as a bunch of cage matches.


----------



## rbhayek

Virgil_85 said:


> A-Train/Prince Albert. Used to work with Test and Trish Stratus a lot. Was probably best known for "Shave your back" chants lol.


ahhh T & A


----------



## MOGUNS!

Great show.

Great couple of day...Rocky rules the universe...F the haters.

Miami has had the hottest crowds for two days in a row, and the Raw crowd was the best crowd of the year since chicago for MITB.

Hard couple of days for Cena...but it won't stop till he changes that character, which doesn't look like it will happen ever.

Oh yea....THA PAIN IS BACK!....BROCK F'N' LESNAR!


----------



## Joseph29

Warren Zevon said:


> Prince Albert
> Albert
> A-Train


Thanks! I knew he looked familiar but couldn't think of who he used to go by in the WWE.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Rocky Mark said:


> IT WAS MEEEEEEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yo duuuuude .. how was that bud i gave you ?


Man, the "feel good" is back, I am enjoying Punk, and hopefully the backlash won't ruin Sheamus. I have to give it to the WWE to at least trying to "change".


----------



## lesje

Welcome back the Brockness Monster! The wrestling World turned up side down in 24 hours!


----------



## NewJack's Shank

There was very small A-Rye chant going on behind me lol.


----------



## KO Bossy

Did anyone else not know that Brock would be back tonight? I know people knew he was backstage last night but if he really arrived 30 seconds before to keep it really under wraps so no one leaked it out, bravo. I hadn't read anywhere that he would be returning tonight and it made the surprise that much cooler.


----------



## Chazz3

Raw was really good tonight. Felt like old times. The crowd was amazing


----------



## Brye

+ Punk/Henry and the ensuing segment
+ ALBERT
+ BROCK
+ Daniel Bryan chants all night (fuck off WWE)
+ Somewhat interested in Del Rio again
+ Dolph selling the headbutt

- Cena promo was meh
- Ryder/Miz should've been saved
- Eve still irritates me
- Rhodes losing again


----------



## RyanPelley

Wait.... Didn't Cena say he was retiring the jean shorts?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Apollosol said:


> Toonami returned Saturday night. Promos and everything. Hopefully its not an April fools gag.





DeeRichMann said:


> Dude! these past few weeks has been amazing for 90's Kids! YES! YES! YES!


Fucking awesome. I'm going to check what animes are on the schedule right now.


----------



## The Absolute

I wish I could see what kind of reaction Bryan's gonna get this Friday. No doubt WWE will edit out the chants/cheers.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Brye said:


> + Punk/Henry and the ensuing segment
> + ALBERT
> + BROCK
> + Daniel Bryan chants all night (fuck off WWE)
> + Somewhat interested in Del Rio again
> *+ Dolph selling the headbutt*
> 
> - Cena promo was meh
> - Ryder/Miz should've been saved
> - Eve still irritates me
> - Rhodes losing again


Dolph's selling of the headbutt was amazing. It's a shame that it's going to be overlooked seeing as it was such a small moment in a show filled with so many big ones.


----------



## Apollosol

Can't edit out Raw though. They need to embrace the chants but I have a sick feeling once the kiddies gain back the crowds... Things'll get retarded again....


----------



## RatedR IWC Star

its nice to see brock back tonight, but still wwe keeps on bringing back these older names from the past when their focus should be on trying to build new stars


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

lesnar return = http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a298/BluNBlac52/932145_o.gif


----------



## SkyTeam

Originally Posted by SkyTeam 
John Cena has earned all my respect since a year from now, he has been jobbing and put in ridicule by former superstars who dont even like to be a wrestler just because is good for the company. Did we ever saw the rock or stone cold doing that?? NEVER

I am officialy a fan of Cena. What a great worker.





[email protected] said:


> are you stupid? Stone Cold did it for the Rock. And rocky put over all of evolution, well mostly Batista and Orton at WM XX.





DOTL said:


> The Rock jobbed to everyone. Learn your history.



You two are idiots or stupids. What part of "he has been jobbing and put in ridicule by FORMER SUPERSTARS WHO DONT EVEN LIKE TO BE A WRESTLER just because is good for the company" dont understand??? stupids morons. Yes Te Rock job but to currents or young superstars like orton. Same with Austin


----------



## Tony Tornado

Joseph29 said:


> Why was the Miami crowd cheering and chanting for D Bryan so much?


Because they were denied the chance to see him wrestle at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Bushmaster

where are all the ppl that kept saying it was an APril Fools joke. man what en epic Raw. Im glad they saved him for Raw and not for Mania.


----------



## Apollosol

They can mix the two. Brock and Rock won't be here all the time and not for long either...

And anyways, WWE should definitely embrace their rich roots. Its hard to turn your back on people who had really shaped your industry.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

Sort of felt like RAW circa 2004. Loved it!


----------



## bcbud3

RatedR IWC Star said:


> its nice to see brock back tonight, but still wwe keeps on bringing back these older names from the past when their focus should be on trying to build new stars


In case you haven't noticed, these two old guys (lesnar and rock) just brought down the house. Who else could do that?


----------



## JERIPUNK

The Main Headliner said:


> I can't help but feel that the past two nights was a "changing of the guard." Whether it is or not remains to be seen. But my lord, that Miami crowd was one of the hottest crowds i've even seen. They completely showed that they are completely SICK of the current Era and they want change. That fucking stupid stunt the WWE pulled on Daniel Bryan bit them in the ass, and in the matter of one night FINALLY that stupid overrated "What" chant has been replaced but a funnier and more relevant chant in "YES!" I hope Daniel Bryan becomes a mega star after that BS Vince pulled last night.
> 
> THAT Miami crowd was a throwback to how energized crowds were "back in the day." They seriously spit in the face of Cena's character, the burial of Bryan, and they gave The Rock a proper and fitting send off, and Lesnar came to a HUGE pop and trolled the SHIT out Cena with an F5 and a kick of that ridiculous Hat, to an even BIGGER pop. The Rock pinning Cena and Lesnar F5'ing Cena have easily shot up the ranks of biggest pops. What a muthafudging night!
> 
> Clue to the WWE; it's time to move away from the PG era. It can be like this night again almost every week!


GREAT POST


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

RatedR IWC Star said:


> its nice to see brock back tonight, but still wwe keeps on bringing back these older names from the past when their focus should be on trying to build new stars



The WWE's always brought in older names to work with the new generation.

10 years ago, Hulk Hogan beat Triple H for the WWE Title clean in the middle of the ring. And he was a lot older than Lesnar and the Rock are.


----------



## Creepy Crawl

What was it they were chanting during the Albert match? I couldn't make it out.


----------



## septurum

God, that Raw was fantastic. Crowd was amazing, Tensai was awesome and BROCK. Holy shit!


----------



## scrilla

it was a great raw, but don't get ahead of yourselves guys. this is still the WWE. too many typical IWC "OMG DA ATTITUDEZ IS BAK" knee jerk reactions going on.

crowd was fucking awesome, but wait until they do a show in VA where it's so silent you can hear the camera men breathing.


----------



## sharkboy22

Holy shit "Yes" chants replacing "What" chants would be so damn awesome. Imagine if after every word D-Bryan says the crowd chants "Yes" Heck 10 years from now they'llstill be chanting it.


----------



## MrkLrn¹³

Creepy Crawl said:


> What was it they were chanting during the Albert match? I couldn't make it out.


A-Train.


----------



## rennlc

Creepy Crawl said:


> What was it they were chanting during the Albert match? I couldn't make it out.


"A-Train! A-Train! A-Train!"


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I fucking marked when Lesanr's music hit! GREAT to see the guy back again. F-5ing Cena like a badass was the icing on the cake.

Rock's promo was good at the beginning, nothing special, but a nice temporary farewell.

Crowd was AWESOME! "YES YES YES YES YES YES!"... man, how Bryan made something so simple so awesome... I don't know. The crowd booing the fuck out Sheamus was great as well... he barely deserves to be World Champion as it is, and I'm hoping (but not expecting) crowds all across the world to follow suit. Lesnar's pop was enormous when his music hit. That has to be up there in the biggest pops ever I think. Punk got an excellent pop as well, and his match with Henry was a nice segway into Jericho being awesome. Smashing the bottle over Punk's head was perfect. All great stuff.

Overall I enjoyed this show.

I do love WWE's strategy in this. They were very clever in how this was all done. Right on the fallout of Mania, the opening segment with Rock to keep people tuned in for at least that, and advertise Cena would call out Rock later after to hopefully keep people paying attention. We come to the final segment, people expect Rock, but we get LESNAR! Kids, unless they've watched UFC, are probably wondering who this guy is, but they'll be sure to tune in to find out. Older fans will probably tune in as Lesnar was the top guy of the last era before Cena, an era where WWE was still living off some of the fire of the attitude era. Overall it was excellent strategy by WWE, and hopefully Lesnar at least appears next week.


----------



## Brye

I'd kill to see Lesnar/Bryan but it'd need to be outside WWE. It'd remind me of something like Eddie/Brock if booked right.


----------



## Creepy Crawl

MrkLrn¹³ said:


> A-Train.





rennlc said:


> "A-Train! A-Train! A-Train!"


Thanks. I figured it was something to that effect.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Damn Im excited for next week now.


----------



## Apollosol

This doesn't feel like WWE anymore.... ITS THAT DAMN E!

GET THE F BACK IN!!!


----------



## Brye

Anyone else curious how Brock is gonna look in the ring? Wondering if he's still got the ability.


----------



## BKelly237

The Yes Era has begun


----------



## A Double

Damn, awesome Raw. Glad I decided to give it a chance. I wish there would be more crowds like that. Unfortunately, you only get the best fans in the world together once a year. 

Was I the only one that thought Albert wasn't impressive at all? That seemed like the only big lowpoint to me tonight. Damn was he boring. And no, I never liked him in the past either.


----------



## hardyorton

Brye said:


> I'd kill to see Lesnar/Bryan but it'd need to be outside WWE. It'd remind me of something like Eddie/Brock if booked right.


Screw Cena

Book this match. It would be a In Ring Wrestling fan wet dream.


----------



## Tony Tornado

I don't know what they're going to do with Lesnar (I hope it isn't only a match with Cena at Wrestlemania) but I'd love to see Lesnar vs Punk or Bryan or at least some promos and backstage segments.

By the way can anyone tell some of the negative things Lesnar has said about WWE and his time there? He said he was ashamed?


----------



## RKO85

Brittney said:


> " Lebron James sitting ringside at tonights WWE Raw in Miami. The closest he's ever gotten to a ring."


Epic Failed Post fpalm. Anyway good raw the crowd was Awesome


----------



## Ghost8080

God I haven't felt this excited after watching raw in a long time. I literally had goosebumps while watching it.


----------



## hardyorton

Brye said:


> Anyone else curious how Brock is gonna look in the ring? Wondering if he's still got the ability.


Time will only tell.

I was disappointed he didn't do that jump onto the ring he used to do.


----------



## scrilla

Brye said:


> I'd kill to see Lesnar/Bryan but it'd need to be outside WWE. It'd remind me of something like Eddie/Brock if booked right.


Lesnar via Brogue Kick, :18 round 1.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Ziggler selling that headbutt from Brodus anybody? Ziggler can seriously make anyone look like a million bucks.


----------



## DOTL

SkyTeam said:


> Originally Posted by SkyTeam
> John Cena has earned all my respect since a year from now, he has been jobbing and put in ridicule by former superstars who dont even like to be a wrestler just because is good for the company. Did we ever saw the rock or stone cold doing that?? NEVER
> 
> I am officialy a fan of Cena. What a great worker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You two are idiots or stupids. What part of "he has been jobbing and put in ridicule by FORMER SUPERSTARS WHO DONT EVEN LIKE TO BE A WRESTLER just because is good for the company" dont understand??? stupids morons. Yes Te Rock job but to currents or young superstars like orton. Same with Austin



Your posts read like genius. I think if anyone gauges another's intelligence, it should be you. POETRY! My only criticism is that it's "stupid" not "stupids."

Those "former" superstars are more over than the current guys. It's easy to job when everyone loves the other guy more than you. It's called do it or get reprimanded. The Rock jobbed in the height of his popularity. Cena doesn't get points for finally taking an L to someone. And he sure as heck doesn't get points for jobbing to a more popular guy.

If you hadn't noticed, that's what everyone had to do for him for years. Everyone lost to John. He shouldn't be put on a pedestal because he had to do it once. If that were the case then Miz and Truth should be held with the same esteem.

It has everything to do with being over, and Cena isn't. It's that simple.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Tony Tornado said:


> I don't know what they're going to do with Lesnar (I hope it isn't only a match with Cena at Wrestlemania) but I'd love to see Lesnar vs Punk or Bryan or at least some promos and backstage segments.
> 
> By the way can anyone tell some of the negative things Lesnar has said about WWE and his time there? He said he was ashamed?


Here are some of the chapters:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/559628-real-reason-brock-lesnar-left-wwe.html


----------



## Ham and Egger

A Double said:


> Damn, awesome Raw. Glad I decided to give it a chance. I wish there would be more crowds like that. Unfortunately, you only get the best fans in the world together once a year.
> 
> Was I the only one that thought Albert wasn't impressive at all? That seemed like the only big lowpoint to me tonight. Damn was he boring. And no, I never liked him in the past either.


He's more impressive than Austin Aries...


----------



## MrWeymes

I liked that Cena actually acknowledged the "Yes!" chants. That's one thing I've grown to like about him: that he understands it's a live show and will adjust the script somewhat to include the audience. 

The "Yes!" chants are really huge. I hope they continue. I don't think some people understand the gravity of the situation. I haven't heard another person's catchphrase chanted throughout unrelated segments since "What?" Does anyone have any other examples? All I can think of is stuff like "We want *insert name*," but that's not on the level of this.


----------



## Apollosol

Lebron was there? Was he shown!?


----------



## Freeloader

Sheamus got booed? Stupid how they booked that match


----------



## FoxSteiner

*Just Awesome!! I was Live on TV, during the Eve Torres segment (The Guy with the Broski Wig chanting for Ryder). It was an epic show, only annoying thing: people chanting for Bryan in the wrong moments. And also chanting for Lesnar before he came out, that kind of spoiled the "surprise".*


----------



## Secueritae

No A-Train, I mean Tensai Debut thread up yet? 
I think WWE should have saved his debut for next week especially with Brock's Return strongly eclipsing his debut.
Many people probably forgot he existed, I did until now when I'm watching the replay lol.


----------



## DOTL

Freeloader said:


> Sheamus got booed? Stupid how they booked that match


I think they assumed people had legit anti Bryan heat. 

They forgot that people were merely playing along.


----------



## Apollosol

Now if only Miami hyped it up this much for heat games...... >_>


----------



## Starbuck

If possible, Lesnar's return pop bested or was at least equal to Taker kicking out of the SCM/Pedigree combo and Rock pinning Cena last night. Insane reaction, absolutely insane.


----------



## Mr Premium

Here comes the pain, beybey!!!


----------



## hardyorton

FoxSteiner said:


> *Just Awesome!! I was Live on TV, during the Eve Torres segment (The Guy with the Broski Wig chanting for Ryder). It was an epic show, only annoying thing: people chanting for Bryan in the wrong moments. And also chanting for Lesnar before he came out, that kind of spoiled the "surprise".*


Nah They did it at the right moments. Especially during the Sheamus/Del Rio moments. WWE messed it up bad.


----------



## SkyTeam

[email protected] said:


> are you stupid? Stone Cold did it for the Rock. And rocky put over all of evolution, well mostly Batista and Orton at WM XX.





DOTL said:


> Your posts read like genius. I think if anyone gauges another's intelligence, it should be you. POETRY! My only criticism is that it's "stupid" not "stupids."
> 
> Those "former" superstars are more over than the current guys. It's easy to job when everyone loves the other guy more than you. It's called do it or get reprimanded. The Rock jobbed in the height of his popularity. Cena doesn't get points for finally taking an L to someone. And he sure as heck doesn't get points for jobbing to a more popular guy.
> 
> If you hadn't noticed, that's what everyone had to do for him for years. Everyone lost to John. He shouldn't be put on a pedestal because he had to do it once.


POETRY? i don't think so, but not bad coming from a spanish speaking country and it was stupids because it was for you and some other guy.

All i am saying is that Cena has been ridiculed all year for the sake of business and that deserve my respect.


----------



## MrWeymes

I legitimately feel bad for Alberto Del Rio. He finally returns only to get chanted over by "YES!," "CI!," (lol) and "Daniel Bryan" chants. Regardless, I do love when WWE fans recognize talent when they see it. (Bryan) Then again, they were pretty hot for Ryder not too long ago, who's really played out now, so we'll see how this goes.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

After the show was over they continued to chant daniel bryan and YES while going out to their cars....

http://www.twitvid.com/SMNZN

Videos are titled insanity, more insanity, and it never ends. Plus his dark match pop is on there


----------



## Ham and Egger

DFUSCMAN said:


> After the show was over they continued to chant daniel bryan and YES while going out to their cars....
> 
> http://www.twitvid.com/SMNZN
> 
> Videos are titled insanity, more insanity, and it never ends. Plus his dark match pop is on there


Jesus fucking Christ that is insane! Who'd thunk that Daniel Bryan would that chant so over???


----------



## ironcladd1

This was the first time I actually felt sorry for Cena. He looks like he is miserable right now.

That being said, I hope Brock destroys him.


----------



## TJTheGr81

The Rock had a great promo, and still gave Cena his props. Lord Tensai's here. Not the best of debuts, but it was decent enough, and it may get better as we see more of him. Punk loses via count-out to Henry. This was great as it adds more to the Y2J/Punk feud (elated its continuing) and gives Henry ALOT of credibility back. Abe Washington was a nice touch too. ADR (more importantly Ricardo) is back Santino and Funk teaming up. All for that. Brock Lesnar is BACK. And he's after Cena. 

All that, and Daniel F'n Bryan was the star of the show (alongside the crowd). I almost feel bad for Sheamus and Del Rio (especially Sheamus, damn he's gonna have to put up with this for a while) because it's not their fault that WWE screwed over Bryan (and Fella to a lesser extent). His lone segment of the night got a pop on par with Rock's, and he looked like a complete badass. Seriously, the past three or four days have just been unbelievable, and as a wrestling fan, this is the close to the happiest I've been since July. The only thing that may dampen my spirits is the thought that not every crowd will be like this one, but that's not something to think about just yet. They've gotta do something with Bryan though. Because if this thing continues to spiral at this rate, they're going to be put in a really tough spot as all the build up for Fella might be ruined because of them screwing up at Mania. Great Raw though. Best in a long time.


----------



## ABAS

Khali says hi to the claw that A Train did.


----------



## Headliner

Apollosol said:


> Now if only Miami hyped it up this much for heat games...... >_>


Most weren't Miami fans. They were Mania fans that will probably fly/drive back home tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## kakashi101

ironcladd1 said:


> This was the first time I actually felt sorry for Cena. He looks like he is miserable right now.
> 
> That being said, I hope Brock destroys him.


Good riddance, he's done nothing but bury people for 7 years, the prick got what he deserved


----------



## SimplyIncredible

Fucking amazing episode.

I feel sorry for Cena to be honest, the crowd were a tad too harsh I thought.

But DAMM that was the smarkiest crowd I've EVER heard, such a great atmosphere.

Rock was awesome, the crowd were awesome....and Lesnar!?

Holy shit, beyond words.


----------



## Your_Solution

I legit feel bad for Sheamus and ADR. I felt terrible for D-Bry too until the crowd lifted him up tonight. Now WWE has to figure out how to deal with the clusterfuck their ridiculous 18-second world title match has created. 

I also feel a sliver of sympathy for Cena, who got humiliated back to back nights by bigger but less loyal stars...but then I remember he's won a gazillion world titles so screw him


----------



## Bushmaster

SimplyIncredible said:


> Fucking amazing episode.
> 
> I feel sorry for Cena to be honest, the crowd were a tad too harsh I thought.
> 
> But DAMM that was the smarkiest crowd I've EVER heard, such a great atmosphere.
> 
> Rock was awesome, the crowd were awesome....and Lesnar!?
> 
> Holy shit, beyond words.


what about all the Daniel Bryan chants and Yes chants.


----------



## SimplyIncredible

kakashi101 said:


> Good riddance, he's done nothing but bury people for 7 years, the prick got what he deserved


You dont know what 'bury' means, please stop using that term.

Cena doesnt decide if he wins or loses, genius.


----------



## Trifektah

I love the fact that Brock is back but he needs to hit the gym HARD. 

One of the best crowds I can honestly ever remember. The greatest was when they started chanting "Si! Si! Si!" and boo'd Sheamus.

One has to wonder how much editing they will have to do for Smackdown! if this trend keeps up.

D Bryan is the man.


----------



## FoxSteiner

*Bryan was more then fucking over during that Dark Match, everybody was smiling at that pop: Big Show, Orton, Bryan himself, AJ,...

And Yes, they chanted during the wrong segments for Bryan: during the Lord Tensai match, during the Punk/Henry match,...Don't know if it was on TV or during the breaks, but there where moments where the Bryan chants didn't fit at all.*


----------



## Bob the Jobber

FoxSteiner said:


> *Bryan was more then fucking over during that Dark Match, everybody was smiling at that pop: Big Show, Orton, Bryan himself, AJ,...
> 
> And Yes, they chanted during the wrong segments for Bryan: during the Lord Tensai match, during the Punk/Henry match,...Don't know if it was on TV or during the breaks, but there where moments where the Bryan chants didn't fit at all.*


He had chants throughout the entire night. It was all on TV. If this were Smackdown the sound guy would get overtime editing it all out.


----------



## Vlazz

Daniel Bryan is the real people's champion, wow. No matter how pathetic WWE books him, the fans call his name until he gets pushed properly. You can fire him, you can squash him on the biggest stage of them all, you can try to destroy his credibility, but the fans never lose faith in him. The fans won't give up until Bryan is treated with respect. He made a name for himself without WWE, and now he's proving that he's going to be over whether WWE likes it or not.


----------



## Freeloader

Your_Solution said:


> I legit feel bad for Sheamus and ADR. I felt terrible for D-Bry too until the crowd lifted him up tonight. Now WWE has to figure out how to deal with the clusterfuck their ridiculous 18-second world title match has created.


That was a horrible decision. If Miami is any indication, the reaction was a backlash and Bryan just went way over and Sheamus suffers as result of shit booking.


----------



## Mike`

After RAW:


----------



## Bushmaster

FoxSteiner said:


> *Bryan was more then fucking over during that Dark Match, everybody was smiling at that pop: Big Show, Orton, Bryan himself, AJ,...
> 
> And Yes, they chanted during the wrong segments for Bryan: during the Lord Tensai match, during the Punk/Henry match,...Don't know if it was on TV or during the breaks, but there where moments where the Bryan chants didn't fit at all.*


i know Bryans team lost the Dark Match but how was it. was there a long pop for him


----------



## kakashi101

SimplyIncredible said:


> You dont know what 'bury' means, please stop using that term.
> 
> Cena doesnt decide if he wins or loses, genius.


Edge, buried when Cena won the title after 3 weeks

Nexus = buried
Del Rio = Buried
Miz = Buried
R Truth = Buried

Cena has only lost cleanly in singles matches to 4 people in the past 7 years, Rock, HHH, HBK and Batista. 

Hulk Hogan in 2002 put over more guys than Cena did in the past 7 years

And please cut the shit with Cena doesn't decide if he wins or loses, because if you think a star of Cena's caliber doesn't have any pull backstage then you're delusional. And I bet you anything Cena never objected to burying stars and main eventing freaking 8 Wrestlemania's in a row.

Cena is a bigger spotlight hog than Hogan is


----------



## Saint Dick

Was HHH on the show?


----------



## Mister Hands

Mike` said:


> After RAW:


What a fantastic note to end a WM weekend on. An arena full of people chanting YES at the top of their voices.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

People chanting Yes in the parking lot

http://www.twitvid.com/LD8WB


----------



## scrilla

Mike` said:


> After RAW:


:lmao

i bet vince is so mad that his burial attempt has completely backfired.


----------



## li/<o

One of the best Raws in 2012 this is awesome! I have to say that what I love about Brock is he takes shit serious Cena was still smiling he should of been roughening since Lesnar came that strong.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

We won't think this now or read much into it but the transformations towards a "Reality Era" got even more hotter tonight.

I fucking hate Cole but he gave out an almost semi-iconic quote tonight when Brock returned:

*"The landscape, the complexion, of the WWE has been drastically changed."*

Scarily JR-esque the way he said it too. 

Awesome RAW. Legit best RAW, overall, we have had in a while.


----------



## kakashi101

li/<o said:


> One of the best Raws in 2012 this is awesome! I have to say that what I love about Brock is he takes shit serious Cena was still smiling he should of been roughening since Lesnar came that strong.


That was great, Cena thought he could smile his way out of it and Brock fucked his shit up. That prick is finally getting what he deserves

Cena=Biggest Piece of shit in wrestling history


----------



## RyanPelley

Mike` said:


> After RAW:


This put a huge smile on my face.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

Amazing RAW. Amazing.

Even the commentary was good tonight.

BROCK FUCKING LESNAR YEAH


----------



## RatedR IWC Star

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> The WWE's always brought in older names to work with the new generation.
> 
> 10 years ago, Hulk Hogan beat Triple H for the WWE Title clean in the middle of the ring. And he was a lot older than Lesnar and the Rock are.


im not saying wwe shouldnt have brought them back at all...theyre HUGE stars and wwe is going to make a shitload of money off of this

what i am saying is first rock and now lesnar are coming in with their huge drawing power to feud with cena who is already wwe top current star . so while its good for business in the present, in the long run theyre not accomplishing anything out of this because these guys will be gone and cena will still be the top star . 

it would be much more beneficial to combine the 2 and bring back rock and lesnar to get more eyeballs to the product and at the same time put them in feuds with rising up- and comers to make stars out of them for the future


----------



## kakashi101

I'm pretty sure Taker interfered in that match between Hogan and Trips anyway.

I don't recall Hogan beating any major superstar cleanly in 2002 come to think of it.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Mike` said:


> After RAW:


You don't know how god damn happy this makes me.

Edit: And what the fuck was Cena doing completely no selling Brock's surprise return? The guy is a complete shithead.


----------



## KrazyGreen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNhTzUNr9jM


----------



## EdgeSpear23

RyanPelley said:


> This put a huge smile on my face.


Agreed I laughed out loud at that. Good for Bryant, he was over at mania last night too. Lets hope 2 things, 1 they build on this and 2. yes yes yes replace that dumb ass "what" for awhile. I'm going to TNA lockdown on the 15th I'm going to cross promo that chant outside the indy's so anyone else going (and it doesnt sound like many) needs to get in on that.


----------



## Regnes

You know that the WWE really messed up hardcore when the fans are cheering for a heel so vocally that it interrupts promos that he's not even involved in. I'm really glad that the fans are making their outrage known, hell I even saw a little kid cheering for Daniel Bryan who would normally be expected to cheer for Sheamus.

I don't think anything like this has happened since Rock vs Hogan 10 years ago.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Bryan is over, BTW. Don't give me that "smark city" bullshit. Miami is barely known for that.

If WWE was smart, that YES! T-shirt will be out by next week. Don't do any fancy shit. Just like Ron Simmons' DAMN! shirt.


----------



## kokepepsi

all this yes videos make me so happy


----------



## Bushmaster

KrazyGreen said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNhTzUNr9jM


Epic vid. if i were Bryan i would be pissed off just cuz of last night but damn he is great. Guy can be a major player


----------



## DaveyRichards

Just got back from RAW, how did we do?


----------



## scrilla

The Winning One™ said:


> Bryan is over, BTW. Don't give me that "smark city" bullshit. Miami is barely known for that.
> 
> If WWE was smart, that YES! T-shirt will be out by next week. Don't do any fancy shit. Just like Ron Simmons' DAMN! shirt.


still the WM crowd which is a smark crowd, but tbh the YES chants have been going on for a while. they're only gonna get louder now.


----------



## Stad

Mike` said:


> After RAW:


Awesome. What a great crowd.


----------



## kakashi101

DaveyRichards said:


> Just got back from RAW, how did we do?


it was incredible


----------



## Shankly

My God what a RAW!


----------



## NewJack's Shank

scrilla said:


> still the WM crowd which is a smark crowd, but tbh the YES chants have been going on for a while. they're only gonna get louder now.


There all over the Indy Scene, How long till you think we see a YES chant in TNA?


----------



## RatedR IWC Star

kakashi101 said:


> Edge, buried when Cena won the title after 3 weeks
> 
> Nexus = buried
> Del Rio = Buried
> Miz = Buried
> R Truth = Buried
> 
> Cena has only lost cleanly in singles matches to 4 people in the past 7 years, Rock, HHH, HBK and Batista.
> 
> Hulk Hogan in 2002 put over more guys than Cena did in the past 7 years
> 
> And please cut the shit with Cena doesn't decide if he wins or loses, because if you think a star of Cena's caliber doesn't have any pull backstage then you're delusional. And I bet you anything Cena never objected to burying stars and main eventing freaking 8 Wrestlemania's in a row.
> 
> Cena is a bigger spotlight hog than Hogan is


to be fair, he lost clean to punk twice in a row last year in back to back ppvs, and he didnt main event wm from 24-26 

but yeah i agree a star of cena caliber def has say in who he should put over or not and he definitely has buried a lot of wrestlers over the years


----------



## Bob the Jobber

DaveyRichards said:


> Just got back from RAW, how did we do?


I bow to you and all your efforts. Best RAW crowd since god knows when.


----------



## kokepepsi

This Raw was just awesome
Feel like such a mark, not even mania last night made me feel like raw did tonight


----------



## scrilla

WillMark4NewJack said:


> There all over the Indy Scene, How long till you think we see a YES chant in TNA?


when they draw enough people not to use canned reactions.


----------



## ABAS

I'm watching RAW right now...did Del Rio really basically no sell the Rogue Kick?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

If the WWE were smart; that supposed "YES!" shirt would be out in days. It would sell like freaking hot cakes. This is some rare shit. And Miami isn't known for being a "smark" city. Wrestlemania or not. This reminds me so much of Rock during the Corporation. They have no choice but to push him or turn him face. They will boo the fuck outta Sheamus and turn him into SD's version of Cena in no time. Daniel Bryan is fucking HOT. WWE, don't blow this because you can't stand that this little dweeb who you thought would never get over has the crowd in the palm of his hands while guys like Rock, Cena, Punk, and Sheamus are in the ring despite him not even being there.


----------



## kakashi101

Anyone notice the People's Chump sign during Cena's promo LMAO I'm surprised they didn't confiscate it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEovmnmJXvQ

2:30


----------



## Headliner

It goes to show you. WWE booking can be (has been) complete shit, we complain, and then they provide moments like this.


----------



## Kenny

kakashi101 said:


> Anyone notice the People's Chump sign during Cena's promo LMAO I'm surprised they didn't confiscate it
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEovmnmJXvQ
> 
> 2:30


funnily enough they left the camera on it for a good few seconds


----------



## kakashi101

RatedR IWC Star said:


> to be fair, he lost clean to punk twice in a row last year in back to back ppvs, and he didnt main event wm from 24-26
> 
> but yeah i agree a star of cena caliber def has say in who he should put over or not and he definitely has buried a lot of wrestlers over the years


No he didn't, the match at MITB, Cena had Punk in STF until Johnny Ace interfered and Cena got caught in the GTS.

Same with Summerslam, Cena's foot waas under the rope.

He was in the title picture in WM 24-26, Just because it isn't the last match doesn't mean it isn't a main event, it was established in like 2006 that Raw and Smackdown each have a main event.


----------



## Galcyon

Best Raw in ages. Between this and Mania, it could be the best two days the WWE has had in YEARS!!!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Why would there be YES chants in TNA? Bryan doesnt work for them or they just wanna be even more WWE lite.


----------



## EdgeSpear23

WillMark4NewJack said:


> There all over the Indy Scene, How long till you think we see a YES chant in TNA?


Hopefully at Lockdown, it will be a crowd out of the tampax zone so it can't be covered up as easy.


----------



## GOON

scrilla said:


> when they draw enough people not to use canned reactions.


they should have never left the asylum.


----------



## kakashi101

Galcyon said:


> Best Raw in ages. Between this and Mania, it could be the best two days the WWE has had in YEARS!!!


agreed 100% and the best part is the reaction of the cena dick suckers


----------



## scrilla

The Winning One™ said:


> Why would there be YES chants in TNA? Bryan doesnt work for them or they just wanna be even more WWE lite.


because there are YES chants all over the indies it's sweeping the nation bro.


btw we are overlooking the biggest return of the night guys.


----------



## uniden

Anybody else almost burst in tears when Y2J slipped on fake booze?


----------



## sesshomaru

I hope we hear lots more of "yes" from crowds in the future. It's incredibly simplistic but an awesome catchphrase.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Obama debuted on RAW?


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

The Winning One™ said:


> Obama debuted on RAW?


It's time for a change.


----------



## GOON

uniden said:


> Anybody else almost burst in tears when Y2J slipped on fake booze?


it was real booze stop trying to sound smart to the business.


----------



## UknowWho

This raw was so awesome that I'm watching again on the west coast version .


----------



## That Guy

The Winning One™ said:


> Obama debuted on RAW?


Abraham Washington, he was on ECW in 2009 for a while.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

The Winning One™ said:


> Why would there be YES chants in TNA? Bryan doesnt work for them or they just wanna be even more WWE lite.


In all honesty, if I had the misfortune of attending a TNA event, I'd chant "YES!" the whole time. Might actually make the show interesting.


----------



## Bushmaster

when will i get my avatar and sig back lol.


----------



## kokepepsi

i can't tell who is who without avatars ffs

Anyone find full darkmatch on youtube?


----------



## Xanthos

That's what I want, the whole dark match.


----------



## DOTL

SkyTeam said:


> POETRY? i don't think so, but not bad coming from a spanish speaking country and it was stupids because it was for you and some other guy.
> 
> All i am saying is that Cena has been ridiculed all year for the sake of business and that deserve my respect.


"Stupid" in "stupid morons" needs no 's', and do they capitalize letters wherever you're from?

I'm no grammar Nazi, but if you're going to ridicule someone's intelligence, you should take care not to set yourself up for ridicule. 

Anyway, if Cena deserves respect, it's not for losing. The guy's been winning for years, and even when the Rock lost throughout his career. Cena is finally being treated like a regular wrestler; not some god.


----------



## li/<o

kakashi101 said:


> That was great, Cena thought he could smile his way out of it and Brock fucked his shit up. That prick is finally getting what he deserves
> 
> Cena=Biggest Piece of shit in wrestling history


I gota tell you I marked like ape shit Cena got destroyed I actually felt a bit bad because Cena has been looking a bit weak. I doubt they will face in elimination chamber thats just to fast. But ya Cena did get a beat down this last 48 hours.


----------



## GOON

kakashi101 said:


> Cena=Biggest Piece of shit in wrestling history


Surely you're exaggerating. Cena is a great human being.


----------



## Green

Raw > Wrestlemania?

Also, Cena is a brilliant heel. I'm loving it.


----------



## kakashi101

li/<o said:


> I gota tell you I marked like ape shit Cena got destroyed I actually felt a bit bad because Cena has been looking a bit weak. I doubt they will face in elimination chamber thats just to fast. But ya Cena did get a beat down this last 48 hours.


WWe has came to the realization that no matter how hard they try, Cena will never be in the same league as guys like Rock,Austin, Lesnar etc. Cena is looking weak because he actually is in comparison. Even the Cena fans from 2005-2006 have hit puberty and have realized this now also.

I just can't respect Cena, he's a bigger spotlight hog than Hogan, he's main evented the past 8 wrestlemanias and has buried numerous opponents. 

People well say "oh well cena doesn't have a choice" which is horse shit to think someone in Cena's position has no pull backstage. Cena would never say no to a championship reign or main eventing a PPV.


----------



## Kaneniteforever

Rumour has it, rock and cena are having a UFC style fight at ufc 153 or 154... dunno how true that is though.. might of been an april fools joke


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I'll put RAW over Mania as well. Both great back to back shows but this RAW was so memorable it's crazy.


----------



## Ham and Egger

kokepepsi said:


> i can't tell who is who without avatars ffs
> 
> Anyone find full darkmatch on youtube?


LOL when they took out the avatars I didn't even know where I was at for a minute! :lol


----------



## Fargerov

Well the brand split is almost completely pointless now. Alberto Del Rio from RAW is challenging Sheamus for the World title, and Mark Henry faced CM Punk for the WWE title. Although, its possible that Del Rio goes to SD, and Henry goes to RAW.


----------



## itssoeasy23

kakashi101 said:


> WWe has came to the realization that no matter how hard they try, Cena will never be in the same league as guys like Rock,Austin, Lesnar etc. Cena is looking weak because he actually is in comparison. Even the Cena fans from 2005-2006 have hit puberty and have realized this now also.
> 
> I just can't respect Cena, he's a bigger spotlight hog than Hogan, he's main evented the past 8 wrestlemanias and has buried numerous opponents.
> 
> People well say "oh well cena doesn't have a choice" which is horse shit to think someone in Cena's position has no pull backstage. Cena would never say no to a championship reign or main eventing a PPV.


The fact that your making assumptions to prove your point that Cena would, as you said "never say no to a championship reign or main eventing a PPV" means that you have no clue what your talking about. 

In fact, John Cena lost the last 2 Wrestlemania main events, one including against The Miz. In fact, Hulk Hogan was in 9 straight Wrestlemania main events, and only lost one. Cena has been in 8 Wrestlemania main events, and lost 3. John Cena has jobbed more at Wrestlemania, than Hogan has.


----------



## TKOK

I marked the fuck out for Lesnar.


----------



## kakashi101

Fargerov said:


> Well the brand split is almost completely pointless now. Alberto Del Rio from RAW is challenging Sheamus for the World title, and Mark Henry faced CM Punk for the WWE title. Although, it seems likely that Del Rio goes to SD, and Henry goes to RAW.


100% agreed, and even if they kept shows exclusive, Smackdown is solidified as the B show, that's why their main event lasted 20 seconds.


----------



## kakashi101

TKOK! said:


> I marked the fuck out for Lesnar.


Everyone did, except for the dumbass Cena marks who started watching in like 2008

Cena fan: Who's that mean man that hurt John Cena??


----------



## SharpshooterSmith

Just watched the return again. I know Brock doesn't like WWE (hell, rumors say he showed up 30 seconds before and he probably left right after), but come on, that guy had to get chills when his music hit and that crowd went nuts like that. You can see him looking around like "Damn...". That alone, I would think, would make him appreciate it more.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

BTW, this show (like the past few months) has effectively killed the brand extension. Hell, it's been dead since 2009 to be honest.


----------



## scrilla

kakashi101 said:


> Everyone did, except for the dumbass Cena marks who started watching in like 2008
> 
> Cena fan: Who's that mean man that hurt John Cena??


you talk about john cena more than bboy.


----------



## kakashi101

scrilla said:


> you talk about john cena more than bboy.


I know


----------



## Green

The Winning One™ said:


> BTW, this show (like the past few months) has effectively killed the brand extension. Hell, it's been dead since 2009 to be honest.


Yeah, Smackdown is basically just an extra two hours of tv, the only thing differentiating the shows are the titles and the blue lighting.

At least they are kinda acknowledging it now with the double GM.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith

On a side note, the return would have been better if I could have heard/understood what Brock was saying to Cena.


----------



## Deshad C.

Damn, Cena is just getting shit on left and right...


----------



## Billy Kidman

Mike` said:


> After RAW:


Epic.

I mean.. YES! YES! YES!


----------



## StarzNBarz

What a great Raw.

The crowd was..... Amazing. No other words to describe. They didn't die out later in the show. And even during the slow parts they were loud. Amazing. Great job Miami. YES! YES! YES!

Nice blend of matches and promos.

No Orton is always a good thing!

Damn, the main event looks stacked. So much for Kofi being pushed/a main eventer.

Rock leaving for a while (probably) or gunning for the title? probably gonna come back around WM29 and challenge whoever is the champ for the title.


----------



## Jobberwacky

WOW! What a Raw! Best two nights combined of watching wrestling for a looooong time.


----------



## HHHbkDX

Absolutely AMAZING RAW and an AMAZING 2 DAYS OF WWE WRESTLING. THIS is what we WANT!!!! Amazing Wrestlemania weekend. Loved it!


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Cena "I'm glad to see you, man.

Brock *puts hand out and F5's him* 

You'd think Cena was smarter than that.


----------



## HullKogan

Kaneniteforever said:


> Rumour has it, rock and cena are having a UFC style fight at ufc 153 or 154... dunno how true that is though.. might of been an april fools joke


yeah that's not gonna happen lol


----------



## Fargerov

Man, Daniel Bryan was so over. He better get another title reign soon!!!

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Wonder if Brocks there next week


----------



## kokepepsi

someone should edit all the YES YES YES chants together from raw and upload it to youtube


----------



## Rated R™

WillMark4NewJack said:


> Wonder if Brocks there next week


Brock better be there next week, a lot of new people will surely be tuning in to see him, and it could hurt the E if he's not even there.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

CMB23 said:


> In all honesty, if I had the misfortune of attending a TNA event, I'd chant "YES!" the whole time. Might actually make the show interesting.


Well im attending a TNA taping tomorrow. Just gotta get there before they come out and trick random people to come in and watch. Im serious they don't let you leave. Im gonna try and start one. Probably get edited out oh well.


----------



## RandyOrton(RKO)

Best RAW in awhile. 

Awesome crowd, The Rock strong opening of the show, CM Punk/Y2J continue to build up and of cause, Lesnar is back!


----------



## Bushmaster

oh shit avatars are back so i get to see my ABel doing Falling SKy lol. Now this is how you do a raw after Mania. if you werent watching, you heard what was happening and tuned in. Crowd was epic and made the whole show feel special. Daniel Bryan and Yes chants almost made me shed a tear lol. so awesome


----------



## TN Punk

chrispepper said:


> Is smackdown in miami tomorrow aswell? Because that could be pretty amazing.


Orlando!


----------



## ABK

YES! YES! YES! Brock Lesnar is back! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## li/<o

kakashi101 said:


> WWe has came to the realization that no matter how hard they try, Cena will never be in the same league as guys like Rock,Austin, Lesnar etc. Cena is looking weak because he actually is in comparison. Even the Cena fans from 2005-2006 have hit puberty and have realized this now also.
> 
> I just can't respect Cena, he's a bigger spotlight hog than Hogan, he's main evented the past 8 wrestlemanias and has buried numerous opponents.
> 
> People well say "oh well cena doesn't have a choice" which is horse shit to think someone in Cena's position has no pull backstage. Cena would never say no to a championship reign or main eventing a PPV.


I don't like Cena personally at all, but I respect what he does for the company. My problem is his stale gimmick I was actually a fan back when he was a rising star and came to Raw, it just got boring within time same old sh*t after years. Hopefully this will be the start of a new gimmick for him within time tweaking it.


----------



## chronoxiong

I am going to talk about certain segments about this week's RAW.

-Rock didn't say anything new in his promo except saying that he has a desire to be WWE Champion again. Hmmm, nay or yay? Not sure how I feel about it.

-Lord Tensai hasn't changed much since the last time he was in the WWE. His squash on that jobber Alex Riley took longer than Brodus' squashes. He still looks huge though. Hope he does well in this go-round.

-I think that the 18 second loss to Sheamus has catapulted Daniel Bryan into elite WWE superstar status. I don't think Vince McMahon envisioned this. Lol...Glad that Alberto Del Rio is back too. I missed him. The Miami crowd didn't seem happy with Sheamus. Who would be?

-Mark Henry defeats CM Punk by countout. This match was decent and was surprised it had a commercial break. What was shocking the most was what happened after the match. Punk got brutalized by Chris Jericho and I felt bad for him. Getting liquor poured on, and taking a shot behind the head with another bottle. Guys, this reminded me when Jericho put HBK through that Jeritron back in 2008. Very powerful segment.

-The Miz is no longer losing. Nice to see that. Hope he goes to Smackdown whenever the Draft happens.

-John Cena had a nice promo. The crowd was on fire here though. Chanting "Yes! Yes! Yes!" which Cena had to address. Lol...But yeah, the big return of Brock Lesnar. I didn't expect him to come back but I guess he had to since he got figured out in the UFC. He was always effective as a heel so feuding with Cena will be a good thing. I didn't like the way Lesnar left back in 04 so I hope he will redeem himself with this return. The last time Cena fought Lesnar, he was still the "Doctor of Thuganomics." Time sure has changed. Awesome RAW. Awesome crowd. I was entertained.


----------



## 2Slick

I haven't commented on a Raw thread in AGES, but wow, what a lot of mark out moments tonight. That crowd was singlehandedly one of the best I've seen and heard in god knows how long. I knew something big was going to happen at the very end, it definitely did not disappoint. 

Hot crowd, Lesnar returning and a perplexed Cena laying flat on the canvas, yeah, fucking awesome Raw. 

Oh, Daniel Bryan losing in record fashion at Wrestlemania may have done WAY more good than harm after all, just ask the crowd? YES... err, nah, I'll leave it for them to say.


----------



## Saxihype

No complaints about tonights raw. I couldn' care less about Cena, Rock or Lesnar but that's that. Crowd was fantastic.


----------



## Emperor DC

YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## ultimatekrang

fucking amazing raw! happy to be a wrestling fan right now.


----------



## SonoShion

that raw show was - Once in a Lifetime.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

the crowd made this fucking epic
why cant all the crowds be like that and lol at sheamus getting heat


----------



## greaz taker!

Show was great, Punk was great, his match was good vs henry, y2j was awesome as usual with his segment although that that slip was funny. Rock cut an AWESOME promo really hope he is still about every now and again at least. Cena still sucks, but Brock Lesnar return was a huge mark out moment, him f5'ing sheena had me going nuts, hopefully they let brock win this feud if they do feud.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

well 
loved the rock promo
loved the cm punk/henry match
loved lesnars return
loved the SI chant
loved the booing of sheamus


----------



## BANKSY

So awesome. I fucking love wrestling some times.


----------



## SimplyIncredible

Just watched it again.

Most enjoyable episode of Raw since about 2005 (thats when I last consider WWE/Raw to be 'good').

Just awesome, awesome show.

As when TNA did their wembley show, when you have a hot crowd it just makes the entire show 10x better.


----------



## the frenchise

sheamus got more boos than vicky. Lesnar pop was amazing.


----------



## JasonLives

The crowd did a lot. No way the show would have been as enjoyable if we had gotten a standard "I will only cheer for the top face for a few seconds then sit on my hands" type of crowd.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

where is starbuck
wanna read about his time there


----------



## D.M.N.

I don't think there was anything I would change about that show. A fantastic watch from top to bottom. A great start to WWE's "new year", and I hope it continues in that vein.

Did anyone else think that CM Punk vs Mark Henry was one of the TV matches of the year so far? I thought it was a really good watch, and actually told a story of Punk the underdog trying to win. Obviously he didn't win, but it made sense with Jericho's fantastic post-match attack. Oh, and Abraham Washington appearing must be one of the more random things on the show. But at least there is a genuine sense of direction and storytelling going on. Love it.


----------



## Quasi Juice

What an amazing RAW, this is what it should be like every week. No shitty comedy segments, just good promos, good wrestling and storyline development. Obviously the star power of The Rock and Lesnar helps. Rock going after the WWE Title will be interesting. Lesnar looked out of shape and his "poses" were awkward but the man has gone through two major injuries so I don't expect him to wrestle a match any time soon. Lord Tensai was cool, I've been a fan of the guy since he improved big time in Japan so he deserves this shot.



Kommander said:


> Wait did that moron Flo Rida rip off Avicii's Levels?


Have you been living under a rock? Flo Rida's rip off has been extremely popular throughout the world for _months_.



Cheap Shot said:


> Bryan is going to get buried because he isn't a product of the WWE, unlike Sheamus.


Sheamus wrestled in the indies in the UK so technically he isn't a full "WWE product" either.



the frenchise said:


> sheamus got more boos than vicky. Lesnar pop was amazing.


They might as well turn him if the fans keep booing him because of what happened to Bryan. But Miami was probably a one-off and next week the little kids will faithfully cheer him again.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

Cheap Shot said:


> Bryan is going to get buried because he isn't a product of the WWE, unlike Sheamus.


Sheamus wrestled in the Indies too


----------



## 211544

BEST RAW IN YEARS!


----------



## yourmumsface17

Has anyone seen Bboy? He must be on suicide watch..


----------



## greaz taker!

yourmumsface17 said:


> Has anyone seen Bboy? He must be on suicide watch..


:lmao maybe he was the lil kid crying his eyes out in that vid when rock beat sheena :lmao


----------



## zkorejo

Aytiau said:


> BEST RAW IN YEARS!


I AGREE!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Do you understand how many times I've watched that post dark match promo by Bryan with the crowd chanting YES!?


----------



## Ronsterno1

Ziggler is a bump machine, really appreciate the guys selling, he's got 2 finally get a world title reign(a proper one) also was great to see the crowd get behind the funkasauras after the debacle of WM28. overall one of the best raws ive seen in a long time the crowd was insane.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35




----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I'll just sum up this RAW with this:

Rocky......Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes,﻿ Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes.......Lesnar


----------



## #1Peep4ever

Wrestlinfan35 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

Best RAW of the year so far, what an amazing crowd aswell. YES YES YES!


----------



## Werb-Jericho

Wrestlinfan35 said:


>


Jerichos reaction on twitter



> By the way that wasn't a slip; I was imitating Punk the Drunk. I never make mistakes u wannabes...


----------



## #1Peep4ever

Werb-Jericho said:


> Jerichos reaction on twitter


classic jericho


----------



## -Extra-

Its fair to assume that Cena has no backbone at all? I mean if Undertakers Ministry would kidnap his wife and rape her in front of the millions (...) live on Raw, he would probably buy popcorn and watch it from the first row because that's what the fans want and he'll give them what they want.

Principles my ass...


----------



## Quasi Juice

Ronsterno1 said:


> Ziggler is a bump machine, really appreciate the guys selling, he's got 2 finally get a world title reign(a proper one) also was great to see the crowd get behind the funkasauras after the debacle of WM28. overall one of the best raws ive seen in a long time the crowd was insane.


I know he sold that headbutt like a fucking champ. Only HBK could perhaps come close to how he sells these days, Ziggler deserves a World Title run.


----------



## Roydabest

Freakin' pop for Lesnar. The treatment of Cena almost makes me feel bad for him. But I think that's just what WWE wants. And I'm more happy for Lesnar coming back anyway, take him over Cena any day.


----------



## Jerichoholic1

Great Raw with a great crowd. Good to see Lesnar and A-Train back in the WWE again.

I said a few weeks ago that they should put Brodus Clay and Santino Marella as a tag team, they could be an interesting team.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Such a good RAW. I'm fucking crying. We haven't experienced such an amazing raw in a long time. The crowd really reminded me of the attitude era fans. So passionate.


----------



## Fabregas

I couldn't believe my eyes.

First RAW I can honestly say was decent in about 7 years... And the crowd was fucking incredible.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Cena really came off as a massive pussy last night.

He was so happy to see Brock.


----------



## adri17

The crowd made a very good show convert into a classic. The Rock promo where he "announces" he'll challenge for the WWE championship next WM, the "YES/SI" chants, the Jericho segment and specially Brock's return were all amazing.


----------



## RockCold

RAW was amazing. Rock's promo, The Crowd, BROCK LENSAR! and did I mention the crowd?


----------



## The-Rock-Says

I legit pissed myself laughing at Ziggler doing that amazing bump into the turnbuckle.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Best Raw in a good year or so (CM punk shoot ect was good) BUT THE WHOLE RAW AS Fantastic


----------



## James Bell

This was a great episode of RAW and I thought that BEFORE Brock's music ever hit. 

The US title has got more air time in the last few weeks than it has in past years combined. I am glad they worked a story line that allowed Santino to retain without going over both Ziggler and Swagger clean. As soon as Johnny announced the matched I said to myself "Well, Ziggler's the new champ." Also glad to see they are doing something with Clay other than squash matches.

The CM Punk vs. Henry match was pretty good although it angered me that Punk kept going to the top rope when he was getting kicked, chopped, and caught in mid air every time he tried to do something from there. Jericho drowning Punk in Jack while he laid on the floor was awesome and felt very AE.

ADR and Sheamus was "meh" and the crowd was the only thing that pushed it to that level.

Big Show returning the "Embarrassing Wrestlemania Moment" was pretty funny.



John Cena was just terrible. Minute after minute of "I lose, I'm a man, sometimes we lose. The Rock has earned my respect. I invite the Rock to come to the ring so I can congratulate him. I won't backlash at my opponent, I won't call him out, I won't backlash at the WWE universe. I was beat by the better man and I respect Dwayne Johnson. So Dwayne, come to the ring and celebrate one last time. Because I respect you. I lost to the better man. Blah, blah, blah." I was begging for Brock, The Rock, or anyone to come down to the ring and just shut him the fuck up after droning on like a pussy for that long.

Brock's music hit and I marked, I marked hard.


----------



## DaftFox

The-Rock-Says said:


> I legit pissed myself laughing at Ziggler doing that amazing bump into the turnbuckle.


The bump on the stage by the guy was phenomenal.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

DaftFox said:


> The bump on the stage by the guy was phenomenal.


Aye, that was stupid and funny at the same time.

He can really hurt himself doing crazy bumps like that.


----------



## sharkboy22

Mataleon said:


> PLEASE WWE keep this going! Return of the attitude era


fpalm 

Don't even need to point out what's so wrong bout this post.


----------



## StarzNBarz

cena looks like Luigi


----------



## ywall2breakerj

Best raw in the past few years, easily.


----------



## D17

9.5/10.

AWESOME show from top to bottom.

Will be interesting to see where WWE goes with this, it has made me amped for next weeks Raw. Great Rock promo, great Jericho promo, great Cena promo, Brock's return etc. I can see Lesnar being booked as either a heel or a tweener (seeing as Cena is still and will still be the top babyface), more then likely the latter by default as he's going to get cheers, no boos. Bad times for Sheamus, albeit being a one off.

And a quick thing to people saying about Daniel Bryan officially being super over or whateer...he's still at the same level of overness he was before Mania. It just seemed that way because the crowd was overflowing with the S word.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Was great watching last night, crowd were brilliant but it'd killed the suspense when they were chanting we want lesnar {we all knew he was there anyways}. Still, I marked like a little girl when his music hit.


----------



## Chingo Bling

Why did The Rock put over Cena? 

He didn't have to. That was ridiculous. The equivalent to drawing a mustache on the Mona Lisa.


----------



## Brye

Last nights Raw was unreal. Bryan chants all night, Albert's awesome return, Del Rio's return, BROCK, Punk/Henry putting on an awesome match, Punk/Jericho aftermath, triple threat, Ryder/Miz, etc. Awesome stuff.


----------



## zkorejo

StarzNBarz said:


> cena looks like Luigi


LOL. thats so true!


----------



## D.M.N.

Oh, wow, someone suggested in a message to USA Network's Tim Linhart on Twitter last night that WWE went from TV-PG (age 9 and over) to TV-MA (age 16 and over) last night:

scott
@TedOnTV What the hell [is] Raw a TV-MA tonight I don't mind the graphic violence but what Jericho did to Punk crossed the line.

Ted Linhart
@scottreed that would not count as TV MA
4:04 AM - 3 Apr 12

scott
@TedOnTV oh....... Just hard to watch...Thank you again for the reply

Someone not happy with Jericho/Punk :lmao


----------



## James Bell

For The Win said:


> Was great watching last night, crowd were brilliant but it'd killed the suspense when they were chanting we want lesnar {we all knew he was there anyways}. Still, I marked like a little girl when his music hit.


I stay as far away from spoilers as I can so I didn't know for sure that Lesnar was there. It sucked a bit that the crowd kept chanting "We want Lesnar" because I was fully expecting it when his music hit. But, just like you, I marked out HARD for it.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Chingo Bling said:


> Why did The Rock put over Cena?
> 
> He didn't have to. That was ridiculous. The equivalent to drawing a mustache on the Mona Lisa.


Because they are done feuding and I'm sure Rock is grateful that Cena let him go over at Mania.


----------



## omaroo

Yet again Cenas promo/speech whatever you want to call it was fucking cringeworthy, sucking up to the rock, you lost mate, you should show some fucking emotion, you did say YOU HAD TO WIN. Fucking douchebag. On top of that him smiling and clapping and trying to shake lesnars hand was cringeworthy on a whole new level. Please lesnar destroy cena.

Someone please taking cena of TV, just as i thought he couldnt get any worse.

I will be honest obviously lesnar was that big star in miami and yes he did sign a deal with the WWE, but for me I wouldnt beleive it until he actually appeared on WWE tv, so ye glad he did.

If the rock/lesnar match does happen at mania i just hope rock does not agree to lose.


----------



## D.M.N.

The-Rock-Says said:


> Because they are done feuding and I'm sure Rock is grateful that Cena let him go over at Mania.


I'm pretty sure somewhere down the line, whether its later this year or even WrestleMania 29 or WrestleMania 30, that Cena will go over The Rock then. I will be surprised if that is totally it between the two.


----------



## Green Light

I think Cena and Rock are done, both of their promos suggested to me we won't be seeing them wrestle again


----------



## SkyTeam

DOTL said:


> "Stupid" in "stupid morons" needs no 's', and do they capitalize letters wherever you're from?


No they dont, can you speak some spanish? i know what you are saying but this time was idiots "and" stupids no idiots stupids i belive that was a different case. obviusly i was wrong.

Anyway i dont want to offend you, i was angry ith the other guy.


----------



## fjawodfc

Rust in Peace said:


> Dude a majority of the crowd aren't even from miami thats why it's so electric


Not to mention that Miami residents couldn't afford the tickets or understand English.


----------



## Jigsaw

Let's not forget Rock promised a title run.


----------



## ZBrillBladeTim

Wow - that was an incredible show! I enjoyed every second, and I can't remember the last time I could say the that. The crowd were awesome too. YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Cookie Monster

An absolutely unbelievable Raw from top to bottom! One of the best I've seen in literally god knows how many years!! I'd argue that the only possible thing missing was a build up for Dean Ambroses debut or something.


----------



## AZtheLegendKiller

To anyone else that's good/decent at lip-reading, it looked to me like Brock said to Cena: "You wanted to shake someone's hand, here shake mine/here shake my hand" - THEN BOOM!


----------



## LastDamnation

Really enjoyable raw, Henry v Punk really good match, the promo segments from Jericho and Rock were very good, and I felt like the show as a whole was built logically and actually progressed things.

However, the Cena promo was awful. You spend the weeks leading up to Wrestlemania saying that you don't respect the Rock because he left the WWE and we're expected to believe you respect him because he beat you in a match? The way he talked about turning on the fans was cringeworthy. The only way the segment could really be saved is if the Rock came out and Cena laid him out after that speech - Brock f5 at least moved on from Cena talking but it didn't make any sense.


----------



## roadkill_

WWE in entertaining RAW shocker!

Really though what made it was the crowd and Brock. I hope we're not back to dead Disney crowds next week.


----------



## Deebow

Sorry if already posted.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Deebow said:


> Sorry if already posted.


Pretty cool damn the crowd was hot for this too


----------



## kakashi101

Green Light said:


> I think Cena and Rock are done, both of their promos suggested to me we won't be seeing them wrestle again


Thank god too, there's no reason why the Rock should have to carry that POS to another decent match.

Rock vs Brock for WM 29 I hope


----------



## sharkboy22

Deebow said:


> Sorry if already posted.


I hardly doubt this will mean a face turn since it was post-RAW and was only done to send the fans home happy (even more happier) but damn if this "Yes" thing spreads like a wildfire over the next few months, they have no other choice but to turn him face.


----------



## CC91

NathWFC said:


> Cena will call out Rock and Lesnar will come out and decapitate him instead.


nice prediction


----------



## the fox

> John Cena ‏ @JohnCena
> This has never meant more than it does right now #riseabovehate #nevergiveup



same old shit


----------



## greaz taker!

the fox said:


> same old shit


anyhow he "rises above the hate" and buries Brock I will be fuming. However I doubt Brock would agree to that lol, when he entered the ring he said something like "so your the man around here now huh!?" and gave a sarcastic laugh/smile.


----------



## CollegeKidd

Btw, to everyone saying "next week the crowd will be full of boring, quiet casuals", DC has a very hot, "smarky" crowd. We're guaranteed another good Raw next week. Hopefully I'll be there.


----------



## D17

You could argue WWE have taken one step foward and two steps back. WWE couldn't half do with new big stars, seeing as the old guard sold Mania, and they have Jericho seemingly continue his feud with Punk, Lesnar (technically an old star) and of course Cena at the front of eveything. We have Sheamus (whom is becoming bigger) vs Del rio yeah, but nobody in the crowd gives a shit about Del Rio. I would like to see people like the Miz, Rhodes, Drew etc slowly be moved to the front of everything and have people like Cena be in a supporting role, but that's just me.


----------



## RKing85

a million props to the crowd in Miami last night.

Outstanding.


----------



## Creepy Crawl

I cant wait till Smackdown! I haven't said that since 2005, :lol 

I am more excited about wrestling than I am after last year's WM.


----------



## Sentz12000

I landed in NY a few hours ago from Miami and all I can say is that as a fan of professional wrestling for almost 19 years, this (extended) weekend was one of the greatest weekends of my entire life. Aside from the warm weather, recreational activities and whatever...from a wrestling standpoint, I've never been more proud to say I'm a fan of pro wrestling. 

Axxess was cool, I went to WM27 last year so it was pretty much the same stuff. I met Mike Tyson and Johnny Curtis, both cool dudes. The Hall of Fame on Saturday though really foreshadowed WM and Raw. They would randomly start the YES chant while waiting in between inductees and prior to the show. The HOF was entertaining, Edge had some funny stories. I haven't seen the HOF broadcast yet, I'm watching with a buddy here tonight to see how the crowds came across on TV, but if they didn't show the Rhyno/Christian/Edge story from Winnipeg, it's a classic.

Wrestlemania was amazing. Before the show began, three chants were prominently being chanted "Let's Go Cena/Cena Sucks," "Boots 2 Asses," and, of course, "YES!" An unbelievable atmosphere, great matches in person except for the Sheamus/Bryan match. A pretty loud Bullshit chant erupted after the initial shock pop that Sheamus got when he won. HIAC was the most amazing professional wrestling match I think I've ever seen. I need to watch it again, as I'm sure it might wear off, but the sheer spectacle of the match and the energy of the crowd was unreal to describe in words. Rock/Cena was epic as hell, too. A completely unexpected ending sent me and my buddy home happy.

Now, Monday comes Raw. We get there early, 5 rows behind Cole and King. Unbelievable seats. I got to see Dean Ambrose in the dark match cut a promo and saw some of him in the ring. I wasn't overly impressed with what I saw, but it was a dark match and it was nothing special. But promo wise, you can tell the guy has something good to offer. This guy to my right, him and his buddies were from Montreal and started the YES chants during Superstars and really kept it going throughout the whole show. I'm giving them full credit, they were awesome. That crowd was filled with just some amazing wrestling fans. When Rock came out, it was loud. When Cena came out, it was louder in a negative way. But when Lesnar came out, all hell broke loose because some people legit had no idea he was there. I heard three dudes scream "WHAT THE FUCK! BROCK FUCKING LESNAR?! NO FUCKING WAY!" Some guys just crowded up the whole aisle and bumrushed some security. I'd say I was in the middle of a 10 man pile where everybody was just high fiving, jumping, slapping backs and arms, it was so epic. When he F-5'd Cena, the whole building erupted. Then, the Fuck You Cena chants started. I really hope that made it to air, they were LOUD.

A hilarious moment were during Punk/Henry, all the YES chants I hope they were as loud as they seemed in person. And a really loud Macho Man chant started because a guy in the front row was dressed as Savage. 

Daniel Bryan though, stole the show. This guy can build on this momentum and he will become face by summer time. I'm hoping they don't drop AJ from him though, they are a PERFECT match. It is a modern day Macho Man and Elizabeth. When Macho's heel, he treats her like shit. When he's a face, he treated her like gold. 

I don't know, just a different insight for you guys.(Y)


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Sentz12000 said:


> Then, the Fuck You Cena chants started. I really hope that made it to air, they were LOUD.


They weren't until after RAW cut out. They can be heard LOUDLY in the dark match video. The "Holy shit!" chant was huge though.



> A hilarious moment were during Punk/Henry, all the YES chants I hope they were as loud as they seemed in person. And a really loud Macho Man chant started because a guy in the front row was dressed as Savage.


They were insanely loud and made the match that much better. 



> Daniel Bryan though, stole the show. This guy can build on this momentum and he will become face by summer time. I'm hoping they don't drop AJ from him though, they are a PERFECT match. It is a modern day Macho Man and Elizabeth. When Macho's heel, he treats her like shit. When he's a face, he treated her like gold.


Unfortunately Bryan only had that silent interview on RAW. The tag match was a dark match, but he had a huge reaction.


----------



## Chrome

Not gonna lie, this Raw took a giant shit on all the Raws leading up to Wrestlemania. Easily one of the best Raws I've seen since getting back into WWE last summer. And that crowd? HOLY SHIT, were they ever epic. Felt like Raw in New York or Chicago.

Daniel Bryan? What else is there to say? YES! YES! YES! SI! SI! SI!

Everything else was great too, Rock's promo, U.S. Title match, Lord Tensai's debut, Del Rio's return, Punk/Jericho, and of course the return of THE PAIN BROCK LESNAR!


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Looks like WWE is honestly trying to build things up just not the Main event. Looks like we will have a solid mid card with Ziggler, Brodus, Santino, Swagger, Rhodes and Show going at it for the IC Title.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

WWE has their edge back. Fuck the haters.


----------



## HoHo

Wow what a Raw last night, my thoughts, Santino vs Ziggler vs Swagger solid win for Santino he needs to have more matches like this to prove he can hold the US title and carry it well enough for WWE to make money off of him.Ziggler was like a Face last night, people were wanting him to win, but they hate Swagger who doesn't,lol.The part with the Rock nearly made me cry the crowd truely showed their respect, and I thought Rock WWE Champion again hmmm..money..money..money! If he was to hold the belt again, maybe he could put over Cena or Punk at a WM next year who knows? Lord Tensai aka A-Train vs Alex Riley, it was slow but he will do more once he does a better program with a better quality opponent.I didn't like the Great Muta costume, they should come up with something better, he has the look, but I fear people won't truely get into his gimmick and they will be forced to turn him back into A-train.Only time will tell people.Henry vs Punk match of the night, funny ending with Jericho's Apple juice drowning of Punk was great, this second match could it beat their first encounter, maybe? If Jericho wins at Extreme Rules, perfect time to do so, why not have Jericho hold it to Summerslam maybe.Punk does well, chasing a title.Ok, the meat and potatoes of the show, Brock FN Lesnar showing up an F5'n Cena what does that mean.WM match, Extreme Rules match, who knows but I marked hard, have alsleep when I saw Brock.Great show, and one of the best Raws after WM in years that's how Raw should be on a consistent basis, 9 out of 10 for me.


----------



## Cookie Monster

The Jericho/Punk thing was fucking awesome by the way. They both bring their A game, the crowd are into it, the bottle smash over the head was a very very nice touch and something I didn't think I'd see in years. 

Last time I remember someone getting their head smashed with alcohol was a Headbanger when they interrupted DX's party in the middle of the ring and that was a PG rating back then too!


----------



## Striker

This is legit proof that if WWE tries their hardest they can legit make an ***** show every week.


----------



## Van Hammer

thoroughly enjoyed the show, first time in almost a year i've watched an entire episode of raw, hope they can keep it up!


----------



## virus21

Got done watching it. Did WWE change creative teams?


Anyway, someone has to do a comedy video with Cena and that slasher movie music he had.


----------



## dancehipsocialist

_Strengths_


*Brock Lesnar's Return!*: - Absolutely phenomenal. Just a complete mark out moment. Ovation and the "holy shit" chant was unbelievable. So glad he gave Cena the F5. Really anticipating Lesnar's programmes in 2012.

The Rock: So glad he got his victory moment in his hometown, Miami. The prospect of him being WWE Champion interests me, and I anticipate who he will interact with. Only time will tell...

CM Punk vs. Y2J: Great progression to the feud when Y2J smashed the bottle over Punk's head. Looked brutal. Really added to the psychology of the feud. Look forward to a rematch at Extreme Rules.

Lord Tensai's Debut: Really intrigued by the character. Liking how the WWE are acknowledging that he is a former WWE superstar and has been wrestling in Japan. Although the match was slow and didn't finish with a pin, it was only a squash match, so there's nothing to complain about. His wrestling ability has improved significantly since being in Japan, so I expect higher quality matches in the future.

Alberto Del Rio's Return: Awesome that he got a pretty decent reaction. ADR vs. Sheamus could make for some good quality matches. I would like him to defeat Sheamus for the WHC, as Sheamus as WHC does not interest me whatsoever.

Mark Henry: Nice to see him being taken seriously again. World's 
Strongest Slam to CM Punk outside the ring looked brutal. Looking forward to a relationship between him and Abraham Washington. Could be very interesting. Washington would make a great mouthpiece.

Brodus Clay: So glad he finally now has a programme. The continuous squash matches were becoming tiresome. Looking forward to see the direction he goes. He does have potential.

The Crowd: Phenomenal crowd! Provides me with nostalgia, reminding me of how good the crowds used to be. The "Yes" chants were brilliant; really like how they are getting behind Daniel Bryan. The "holy shit" chant for Lesnar captured the mood exactly. The "you're a loser" chant to Cena was gold. How they got behind Ziggler was awesome. More crowds like this are needed.

_Concerns_


Big Show vs. Cody Rhodes: Unsure about this programme continuing. I only hope it leads to Cody regaining the Intercontinental Championship. If he suffers another defeat, it could really any momentum he gets.

Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio: Prospective feud between them doesn't intrigue me as I find Sheamus very bland and ADR's character is one-dimensional. Although, I will give it chance.

*Overall:* Excellent show. Best Raw for a while. Hopefully this momentum continues in the following weeks.


----------



## leon79

Best raw since Rock's return


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

i don't want make a thread about it because some will complain but a guy from my improv class happens to be an assistant writer for the wwe and he told me some things, but not too many things

- wwe wants to bring back the past to face the future
- prince albert is gonna feud with cm punk
- ziggler is in line for a mega push
- rock will make a run for the wwe title
- bryan didn't get buried, it was all karma for him mocking about big shows short title reign. he's still in great position and will be pushed still

again you can believe this or not, all i can say is that i've been around here for a while now and i don't have the reputation of bs'ing


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Please everybody read this article concerming last night's RAW and Wrestlemania 28:



> *Vince McMahon vs. The Internet*
> *Posted by Matt Seagull - April 3, 2012*
> 
> Vince McMahon and the Internet wrestling fans have had a love-hate relationship over the past two decades. He puts on a product that we love, he loves to take our money (when we pay of course), he hates us when we complain about it, and we hate him when we don’t get what we want. Never has this love-hate relationship been more tested than over the past 24 hours.
> 
> Much ballyhoo has already been made about the World Heavyweight Championship match between Daniel Bryan and Sheamus that opened Wrestlemania Sunday night. We already know what happened: 18 seconds which spelled the end of Daniel Bryan’s World Title reign. Fans everywhere let out a collective WTF, and before we could make heads or tails of anything, Randy Orton’s music hit and the next match was already on. It was a great big slap in the face to those of us who paid $60 or $70 to watch the show, and while Daniel Bryan defending the World Heavyweight Championship might not have been the reason everybody tuned in, I’m sure there were a lot of people out there who were excited to see him defend the belt. I know of a few thousand long-time Ring of Honor fans who were looking forward to his title defense, win or lose. Any real fan of Daniel Bryan (or even Sheamus for that matter) probably came out of that match feeling royally gypped.
> 
> These quick squashes at Wrestlemania are nothing new. In fact, it’s become a yearly tradition since 2008. With Kane squashing Chavo at Mania 24, Rey making quick work of JBL at 25, ShowMiz sweeping the floor with Truth and Morrison at 26, and that blink-and-you-missed-it 8-Man Tag Team match last year, it’s been less Wrestle and more Mania. Get these guys in and out as fast as you can to make room for the next Kid Rock or Flo Rida concert. Make sure it’s over so Brodus Clay can dance with ten women in granny outfits and butt implants. In fact, we expected there to be a quick squash. But the smart money was on Big Show squashing Cody Rhodes in record time. Surely they wouldn’t have one of the top two titles in the company be defended in such a manner, right? Right?
> 
> The decision to have Sheamus win that quickly amounted to Vince McMahon saying to the IWC, “I’ve let you have your fun since December. I have all your money now. It’s my turn.” For a moment, we were silenced.
> 
> But not for long.
> 
> The fans in Miami, nearly 80,000 strong, made their voices heard throughout the night, immediately chanting “Bullshit,” and chanting “Daniel Bryan” for a good three matches afterward. Our voice was heard last night as well, as chants of “Yes!” and “Daniel Bryan” permeated through the American Airlines Arena throughout Raw. Millions of people watched last night’s Raw and saw how fun it was to chant “Yes!”, which will ultimately become the new “What?”
> 
> Vince, you have no idea what kind of monster you just created.
> 
> Next week, in Washington, DC, and every week afterward, fans will chant “Yes!” because it’s fun. Daniel Bryan created something special using a single word we use every day in the English language, extremely similar to what Steve Austin did in 2001. The fans caught on and ran with it. And soon, Vince will have no choice but to do with Daniel Bryan what he did with Steve Austin, and that’s turn him back face, because the crowd will demand it.
> 
> And how did it start? With a few smark internet wrestling fans. Some facts, and one bold insinuation to consider:
> 
> Fact: The first real loud “What?” chants happened on January 4, 2002, in Madison Square Garden, directed at Lillian Garcia when she did the Star Spangled Banner (admittedly disrespectful), and then at Kurt Angle. MSG is a noted smark haven.
> 
> Fact: “Yes” chants were not happening in the WWE before March 4, 2012, the date Ring of Honor had an iPPV in New York City called the Tenth Anniversary Show. At that show, over a thousand ROH fans chanted “Yes! Yes! Yes!” out of admiration for the former ROH Champion, Bryan Danielson, now World Heavyweight Champion Daniel Bryan.
> 
> Fact: The first audible instances of hearing “Yes! Yes! Yes!” at a WWE show were on Smackdown two weeks ago which was held at the Prudential Center in Newark, NJ, just outside New York City, a show that was most likely frequented by those same Ring of Honor fans that tried to get a chant going that caught on.
> 
> Fact: ROH held two shows this past weekend in Ft. Lauterdale, just outside Miami. ROH always holds shows on the Friday and Saturday before Wrestlemania in or near the town Mania’s held at because they have the best shot of attracting new fans to their product. This past weekend’s events were entitled Showdown in the Sun.
> 
> Fact: At Showdown in the Sun, the Yes chants were out in full force.
> 
> Fact: Before Wrestlemania even started, there were serious Yes chants going on.
> 
> Admittedly Bold Insinuation on my Part: Those same Ring of Honor fans started the Yes chants at Wrestlemania that carried over to last night’s Raw.
> 
> And I’m sure Vince absolutely LOVED his big surprise being ruined by the tens of thousands chanting “We Want Lesnar! We Want Lesnar!” five minutes before Brock’s music hit while John Cena tried (and failed) to build the anticipation. How did they know? There certainly wasn’t anything on WWE.com hinting that Brock had re-signed with the company. Fans knew Brock was coming because they read the Wrestling Observer and Figure 4 Newsletters, or they checked Twitter and saw that somebody else had posted that Brock had re-signed. There were Brock signs all over the building. The cat was already out of the bag, and Cena kept trying to stuff it back in before it leapt out. And it didn’t make a single difference when the music hit. The fans still popped like they had no clue, even though everybody in the building knew what was coming.
> 
> And so continues the love-hate relationship between Vince and the IWC.
> 
> Let me make one thing perfectly clear: Vince is absolutely in the right to be upset with us. The professional wrestling business thrives on keeping things secret. As cool as the moment was, having the American Airlines Arena chant “We Want Lesnar!” is akin to sitting in a movie theater and watching the movie as the plot builds toward its conclusion, only to have somebody in the theater blurt out the ending right before it happens. You’d want to take that guy out in the alley and kick the shit out of him, no? Wrestling started as a carnival sideshow, a form of entertainment designed to trick and fool the general public. Pay no attention to the man behind the Gorilla position. And to a certain extent, we allow ourselves to suspend our disbelief for the sake of enjoying the show. But there are some moments like what happened at Wrestlemania where we refuse to swallow what’s being shoved down our throats.
> 
> If the opening match at Wrestlemania was Vince’s middle finger to the IWC, last night’s Raw was our middle finger right back.
> 
> Whether Vince likes it or not (and he doesn’t), we are the ones who determine what’s cool, and who’s cool. We honor the guys and gals who do all the work, and make our voices heard that we appreciate what they’re doing. Zack Ryder was on the verge of being fired, and looked to us to save his career. He earned our respect and admiration by being funny, witty, and amusing, and then going out and backing it up in the ring (Side note: I could write an entire column on how badly Ryder is being treated, but I’ll save it for another day). We watched guys like CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Evan Bourne, Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Antonio Cesaro and Kassius Ohno bust their ass in the indies in front of hundreds (not thousands) of people for little pay because they love and respect professional wrestling, and we show that appreciation through our voices.
> 
> As much as Vince hates us, he needs us that much more, because we’re the proven Litmus test for who the next stars should be. In fact, I even recall a time back in 2003 when the IWC was rooting for an up-and-coming heel who had great mic skills, gave little winks and nods to us, and then busted his ass in the ring to try and earn his spot. And I remember how up in arms we were when he lost out to an established star, The Undertaker, at Vengeance 2003. That guy’s name was John Cena. Even back then, we were shaping the future with our voice.
> 
> Finally, I can’t help but feel bad for Sheamus. He’s also a guy who really busted his ass. He was saddled with a losing streak in early 2011 and took it in stride. He got bumped from Wrestlemania 27 along with Bryan and didn’t say a peep. He turned face and got some really good face pops. He was the de facto number 2 face behind Randy Orton on Smackdown. He won the Royal Rumble. Booking him to win the title over Bryan that quickly may have done irreparable harm to his character. Sheamus already felt the brunt of the boos from the Miami crowd. You don’t think everybody who tuned in heard that? I’m very interested to see what kind of reaction he’ll get on Smackdown this Friday, and every week thereafter. Much like Austin and Bret Hart in 1997, the fans may drive the writing team to have no choice but to do a double turn, at the risk of having any and all momentum built up by Sheamus killed dead with one swift Brogue Kick.
> 
> Ultimately, this round of Vince McMahon vs. the Internet will settle nothing. The love-hate relationship will continue. Vince and company will keep giving us the bone, letting us munch on it for a while before taking it away. We’ll continue to come back for more, because you can’t turn away for long for fear of missing those genuinely awesome moments like Lesnar’s return last night. We’ll continue to complain, we’ll continue to pay, and we’ll continue to love every second of it. Because whether Vince or us like it or not, we can’t survive without the other.
> 
> I’d like to thank the fans who packed Sun Life Stadium Sunday night and the American Airlines Arena last night. You guys were awesome, and you reminded me of just how much of a difference that a hot crowd can make on the quality of a show. I hope other towns follow your lead.
> 
> If you liked or even hated this column, follow me on Twitter @PocketSeagull and let me know!


----------



## EraOfAwesome

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> i don't want make a thread about it because some will complain but a guy from my improv class happens to be an assistant writer for the wwe and he told me some things, but not too many things
> 
> - wwe wants to bring back the past to face the future
> - prince albert is gonna feud with cm punk
> - ziggler is in line for a mega push
> - rock will make a run for the wwe title
> - bryan didn't get buried, it was all karma for him mocking about big shows short title reign. he's still in great position and will be pushed still
> 
> again you can believe this or not, all i can say is that i've been around here for a while now and i don't have the reputation of bs'ing


My 13 year old cousin who watched Wrestlemania and this weeks Raw guessed the exact same things...he must be an assistant writer too.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

EraOfAwesome said:


> My 13 year old cousin who watched Wrestlemania and this weeks Raw guessed the exact same things...he must be an assistant writer too.


not sure if you're mocking me, lol

it's cool if you don't believe me, i understand -- i'd probably take it with a grain of salt too!


----------



## Brye

The Winning One™ said:


> Please everybody read this article concerming last night's RAW and Wrestlemania 28:


Awesome read and it really shows that the supposed 10% being internet fans is bullshit now.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Yeah, the fact is the "internet" fans need Vince and Vince needs them. It's been like that for YEARS, actually if you look back in hindsight. We loved Cena and his Ruthless Aggression. We loved Randy Orton becoming The Evolution. We loved Batista as the badass kickass monster. It's an interesting read that made me look through things more clearly.


----------



## Necramonium

This is the best Raw since i have started watching since October last year, the crowd was awesome, this is a wrestling crowd like in the good old days! Rock was on fire, even the triple threat match between Swagger, Ziggler, Santino was entertaining, and it looks like Brodus Clay is FINALLY getting a real feud/real match. The debut of Lord Tensai was interesting, even though it was a squash match, he made it much more interesting than seeing Brodus squashing someone. Nice to see Alberto is back, this guy is a good wrestler, i hope Sheamus doesn't squash him this friday. Punk vs Henry was great, and than Jericho bashing that bottle on Punk's head (even though Y2J botched that bottle smash a bit). Rhodes still had massive marks on his chest from Big Shows slaps. :lol
Zack vs Miz, that was one ticked off broski, too bad he lost, this looks like the beginning of a good feud...

Cena's entrance was completely green now, this mostly is a heel turn option, but i don't see that happening anymore. I wish the rumor of Lesnar signing at WWE again was never brought out, because it would have been so much better if we didn't knew he was coming, the crowd was even chanting "We want Lesnar!", but when his theme started, damn, the crowd went nuts. Finally, another ass kicker is back!


----------



## Panzer

The crowd truly makes a great show. A dead crowd brings the enthusiasm down. Miami was awesome. Raw was awesome. Monday was awesome.


----------



## The Ice King

Best RAW since.......I can't even remember. I had to watch it on DVR and I didn't fast forward through any segments! 
THAT'S how you put on a show! And the crowd turned a great show into a FANTASTIC one! 
There was SOOOOO MUCH energy through the WHOLE show. 
"YES" chants are now my absolute favorite chant of all time! I hope every crowd has caught on, and they start doing them each show! 
I much rather have "Yes/No" chants than "What" chants anyday!
Grade A+ RAW right dere!


----------



## Lvlgod

The Winning One™;11251872 said:


> Please everybody read this article concerming last night's RAW and Wrestlemania 28:


WOW what a load of utter CRAP. 


Think MITB PPV, how many "Smarks" even thought Daniel Bryan would win the money in the bank match? Everyone was predicting Barrett or sheamus but Vince had bryan win the MITB. Why did he do that? Bryan was not a draw, barrett and sheamus had much more momentum going into MITB than Bryan.

Think of the RAW post TLC. WORST MAIN EVENT RATING IN 14 years. Where were you smarks then? probably watching raw in internet streams. tell me why Vince didnt take the title off punk or bryan? Taking the title off these two the next week would have been a bigger fuck you to the smarks than the 18 sec match. Tell me why vince didnt do that? 


This stupid assumption that vince actually cares about irrelevant 10% needs to stop. 

LOL @ cheering for john cena in 2003. Even if for a moment we can assume its true, then it must be the same idiots who booed his ass out once he reached the top, hell even before that, 2004 cena wasnt even the top guy. 

People knew lesnar has signed because it made the headlines throughout the MMA world. TMZ, yahoo sports, mmablogs.. it was everywhere that lesnar has signed a one year deal. No one one knows about observer or meltzer. Even the 10% of irrelevant smarks dont read the actual meltzer newsletter lol. Smarks just read the gossips on websites that quote observer as the source.


Zack Ryder's true fanbase is not even the smarks. Its the casuals who browse youtube and twitter. 

This website has about 200 000 members, I'll bet only a 1000 members from this site actually paid and bought the ppv. 

Was the 18 sec match meant as a middle finger to the smarks? maybe.
Does Vince give a shit about the "YES" or "Daniel bryan" chants? Surely not. 


Next week washington, Bryan would get cheered sure but what about the week after?

We are still 10% and we are still irrelevant. Dont fool yourself thinking that we matter or vince mcmahon cares.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

So.....you clearly didn't read it.


----------



## kakashi101

Can someone link the article again please? I can't find it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

http://www.thejohnreport.net/2012/04/03/vince-mcmahon-vs-the-internet/


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I liked that article, not sure if everything whoever that person is who wrote it was correct, but there was definitely some key points in there. I would still like to see what happens when they leave MANIA territory, and if the fad dies down eventually. But it's good to see people making their voices heard because of the BS that cheated us out of our money.


----------



## chucky101

i think many of you are overrated raw, sure it was better raws recently, but thats not saying much, sure the ending was good but loses points because we all knew it brock was showing up, atleast i did

but the rest of the show really wasn't to great, i think raw has been so bad the last few years people tend to give it a 9 or 10, when its a 7/10

and the pop lesnar got was good it was not on par with most attitude era stuff, if this raw took place during the mid 90s it would just be another week at the office


----------



## NikkiSixx

chucky101 said:


> i think many of you are overrated raw, sure it was better raws recently, but thats not saying much, sure the ending was good but loses points because we all knew it brock was showing up, atleast i did
> 
> but the rest of the show really wasn't to great, i think raw has been so bad the last few years people tend to give it a 9 or 10, when its a 7/10
> 
> and the pop lesnar got was good it was not on par with most attitude era stuff, if this raw took place during the mid 90s it would just be another week at the office


Yes, but it's the year 2012. The rest of us are living in it, how bout you?


----------



## chucky101

my point is that it wasn't a big pop compared to the past, you can't rank lesnar's pop last night 10/10 when attitude era had so many better bigger pops

like austin helping mankind to win the title, that pop was much bigger than lesnars, so if lesnar was a 10/10 what does that make austins?

its great that fans enjoyed it and all but don't say it was a 10/10 or "best ever", be careful with that, its like comparing lebron or kobe to jordan, jobe is good but he's not jordan, and thats ok but don't say he's the best ever unless but jordan is the measuring stick

last nights raw was good but not "best ever" or "10/10"


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Bullshit. That RAW could rival with some old school Attitude Era episodes if it wanted to.


----------



## chucky101

or wrestlemania 28, yes it was the best in the last few years, but does not compare to events like wm17 or wm19, in order for it to be the best in needs to be better than 17/19

lol at those saying "best ever", it was good as was last nights raw but certainly overrated by many on here

again im not saying it was a bad event, i thought it was good to, just easy with the whole "best ever" stuff, its like comparing lebron to jordan, lebron a good player but lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Or how about you just enjoy or dislike a show without over-analyzing with ratings and point systems. And I'm not even putting it on you because a lot of people on here should do the same.


----------



## doc31

Best raw in the last 10 years! maybe ever!


----------



## joshman82

i fell asleep during raw...twice. it was good, no doubt, but i don't see where it was one of the best. aside from the crowd(which made mania imo)and i suppose brocks return, it seemed normal to me. brock is a bitch. he's a monster, but he's a bitch of a monster. he couldn't hack it in the nfl, he couldn't hack it as a real fighter, so he goes back to fake fighting(yes we all love wrestling, but lets be honest, thats what it is). i don't care that people think he shit on the fans and walked out. imo, this hurts mma and makes it look like his last match in mma was a work. i also think it makes him look like even more of a bitch than he did before. on the flip side, it's a great business deal for all involved. yes it gets people interested, yes brock was a great wrestler(hopefully he still is), yes it gives someone new for cena to feud with. but for me, i really don't care either way about him right now. i hope the wwe does a good job with this and makes me change my mind. case in point, i wanted cena to beat the rock..but by the time the match happened, i thought it would be nice to see the rock actually beat him..and then when it happened i was glad he won. i'm not trying to completely shit on brock, i like brock, but i think he should have waited...this makes him look like a bitch.


----------



## superfudge

RAW was brilliant, but people are getting a bit carried away here.


----------



## Cookie Monster

The Winning One™ said:


> Bullshit. That RAW could rival with some old school Attitude Era episodes if it wanted to.


Spot on.

Some of the Attitude Era Raw's really weren't that good, just many people on here choose to remember the ones that stand out. But a lot of the time, it was either poorly booked, shite matches or ridiculous backstage moments.


----------



## James Bell

joshman82 said:


> i fell asleep during raw...twice. it was good, no doubt, but i don't see where it was one of the best. aside from the crowd(which made mania imo)and i suppose brocks return, it seemed normal to me. brock is a bitch. he's a monster, but he's a bitch of a monster. he couldn't hack it in the nfl, he couldn't hack it as a real fighter, so he goes back to fake fighting(yes we all love wrestling, but lets be honest, thats what it is). i don't care that people think he shit on the fans and walked out. imo, this hurts mma and makes it look like his last match in mma was a work. i also think it makes him look like even more of a bitch than he did before. on the flip side, it's a great business deal for all involved. yes it gets people interested, yes brock was a great wrestler(hopefully he still is), yes it gives someone new for cena to feud with. but for me, i really don't care either way about him right now. i hope the wwe does a good job with this and makes me change my mind. case in point, i wanted cena to beat the rock..but by the time the match happened, i thought it would be nice to see the rock actually beat him..and then when it happened i was glad he won. i'm not trying to completely shit on brock, i like brock, but i think he should have waited...this makes him look like a bitch.


HAHA, what?!

He couldn't hack it as a real fighter? What career did you watch? Shall we break it down? He lost his first fight to Frank Mir due to his inexperience with submissions in the ring. After that he went on to dominate Herring and then destroyed Couture for the belt. Then he dominated his rematch with Mir to avenge his first loss in the UFC. He actually won the "Beatdown of the year" award for the way he dismantled Mir. 

He was one of the most dominant fighters in the UFC before he got sick. His intestine was ripped and was leaking shit into his body. He had mono and diverticulitis. He, seriously, nearly died during all of this. 

So he comes back from all of that and beats up undefeated Shane Carwin to unify the heavyweight titles.

He then loses his title to Cain Velasquez. 

Then he gets sick, AGAIN, with diverticulitis and has 12 inches removed from his colon.

He comes back to the ring and Overeem immediately targets that midsection and beats Lesnar. 


So to recap. He loses one fight to start his UFC career and then rattles off 4 straight victories, the 4th after battling an illness that nearly killed him. Then he loses two in a row. He finishes his MMA career with a 5-3 record, won the UFC heavyweight title, defended it twice, and had his career cut short by disease. 

If you think that means he "couldn't hack it" as an MMA fighter, you are poorly misinformed because there are thousands upon thousands of aspiring MMA fighters out there who would kill to have the career that Lesnar had in the UFC.


----------



## Mike`

joshman82 said:


> i fell asleep during raw...twice. it was good, no doubt, but i don't see where it was one of the best. aside from the crowd(which made mania imo)and i suppose brocks return, it seemed normal to me. brock is a bitch. he's a monster, but he's a bitch of a monster. he couldn't hack it in the nfl, he couldn't hack it as a real fighter, so he goes back to fake fighting(yes we all love wrestling, but lets be honest, thats what it is). i don't care that people think he shit on the fans and walked out. imo, this hurts mma and makes it look like his last match in mma was a work. i also think it makes him look like even more of a bitch than he did before. on the flip side, it's a great business deal for all involved. yes it gets people interested, yes brock was a great wrestler(hopefully he still is), yes it gives someone new for cena to feud with. but for me, i really don't care either way about him right now. i hope the wwe does a good job with this and makes me change my mind. case in point, i wanted cena to beat the rock..but by the time the match happened, i thought it would be nice to see the rock actually beat him..and then when it happened i was glad he won. i'm not trying to completely shit on brock, i like brock, but i think he should have waited...this makes him look like a bitch.


He couldn't hack it as a real fighter? As if you'd last more than 5 seconds in a fight against Brock or any other UFC fighter. Gotta love internet tough guys.


----------



## Cookie Monster

James Bell said:


> HAHA, what?!
> 
> He couldn't hack it as a real fighter? What career did you watch? Shall we break it down? He lost his first fight to Frank Mir due to his inexperience with submissions in the ring. After that he went on to dominate Herring and then destroyed Couture for the belt. Then he dominated his rematch with Mir to avenge his first loss in the UFC. He actually won the "Beatdown of the year" award for the way he dismantled Mir.
> 
> He was one of the most dominant fighters in the UFC before he got sick. His intestine was ripped and was leaking shit into his body. He had mono and diverticulitis. He, seriously, nearly died during all of this.
> 
> So he comes back from all of that and beats up undefeated Shane Carwin to unify the heavyweight titles.
> 
> He then loses his title to Cain Velasquez.
> 
> Then he gets sick, AGAIN, with diverticulitis and has 12 inches removed from his colon.
> 
> He comes back to the ring and Overeem immediately targets that midsection and beats Lesnar.
> 
> 
> So to recap. He loses one fight to start his UFC career and then rattles off 4 straight victories, the 4th after battling an illness that nearly killed him. Then he loses two in a row. He finishes his MMA career with a 5-3 record, won the UFC heavyweight title, defended it twice, and had his career cut short by disease.
> 
> If you think that means he "couldn't hack it" as an MMA fighter, you are poorly misinformed because there are thousands upon thousands of aspiring MMA fighters out there who would kill to have the career that Lesnar had in the UFC.


I hope this post shuts 'joshman82' up and makes him consider what he says next time. Excellent post


----------



## Brye

I think some people are forgetting that there were some horrendous Raws during the AE, and every year for that matter. There never was and neer will be a year where every episode is a winner.


----------



## joshman82

ok, i did go a little overboard with the whole he couldnt hack it line. it was piss poorly worded...but his last fight i feel was just embarrassing. with the way the fight went and the way he left, it makes him look like he feels he couldn't hack it anymore and got out as soon as he could. it just looks bad. yea, he was awesome for a period of time in mma. yes he was an awesome wrestler, but right now, imo he looks kinda shitty...i hope my opinion changes and he comes back and is better than ever, but right now its like, ok brock is back...whatever.


----------



## James Bell

joshman82 said:


> ok, i did go a little overboard with the whole he couldnt hack it line. it was piss poorly worded...but his last fight i feel was just embarrassing. with the way the fight went and the way he left, it makes him look like he feels he couldn't hack it anymore and got out as soon as he could. it just looks bad. yea, he was awesome for a period of time in mma. yes he was an awesome wrestler, but right now, imo he looks kinda shitty...i hope my opinion changes and he comes back and is better than ever, but right now its like, ok brock is back...whatever.



His last fight is some pretty damning evidence that he shouldn't have ever come back to the ring after the second time he got ill. He had major surgery and Overeem went right at his midsection and Lesnar couldn't withstand it. 

He couldn't "hack it" but that was nearly all due to past illness and major surgery in an area that fighters would have spent the rest of his career targeting.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991

James Bell said:


> HAHA, what?!
> 
> He couldn't hack it as a real fighter? What career did you watch? Shall we break it down? He lost his first fight to Frank Mir due to his inexperience with submissions in the ring. After that he went on to dominate Herring and then destroyed Couture for the belt. Then he dominated his rematch with Mir to avenge his first loss in the UFC. He actually won the "Beatdown of the year" award for the way he dismantled Mir.
> 
> He was one of the most dominant fighters in the UFC before he got sick. His intestine was ripped and was leaking shit into his body. He had mono and diverticulitis. He, seriously, nearly died during all of this.
> 
> So he comes back from all of that and beats up undefeated Shane Carwin to unify the heavyweight titles.
> 
> He then loses his title to Cain Velasquez.
> 
> Then he gets sick, AGAIN, with diverticulitis and has 12 inches removed from his colon.
> 
> He comes back to the ring and Overeem immediately targets that midsection and beats Lesnar.
> 
> 
> So to recap. He loses one fight to start his UFC career and then rattles off 4 straight victories, the 4th after battling an illness that nearly killed him. Then he loses two in a row. He finishes his MMA career with a 5-3 record, won the UFC heavyweight title, defended it twice, and had his career cut short by disease.
> 
> If you think that means he "couldn't hack it" as an MMA fighter, you are poorly misinformed because there are thousands upon thousands of aspiring MMA fighters out there who would kill to have the career that Lesnar had in the UFC.


How did he "beat up" Shane Carwin?

Carwin beat the piss out of him in the first round and if it was any other fighter than Brock Lesnar the fight would have been stopped. There was like 50+ unanswered punches while he was on his back.

Then in the second round when he was gassed and got choked out.

He deserves credit for getting the sub but let's not pretend like Brock didn't get his ass whooped in that fight.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster

Yeah, I'm not sure how anyone could look at Lesnar/Mir II Brock and Overeem/Lesnar Broack and think that they were the same fighter. His illness obviously had a tremendous effect on him.


----------



## James Bell

TheGreatOne1991 said:


> How did he "beat up" Shane Carwin?
> 
> Carwin beat the piss out of him in the first round and if it was any other fighter than Brock Lesnar the fight would have been stopped. There was like 50+ unanswered punches while he was on his back.
> 
> Then in the second round when he was gassed and got choked out.
> 
> He deserves credit for getting the sub but let's not pretend like Brock didn't get his ass whooped in that fight.


I didn't mean to type "Beat up" I just meant to say "Beat undefeated". My mistake.


----------



## DaftFox

I've watched the entire RAW show about 5 times already. 

Still giggling at the crowd. The Rock's promo was perfect, his crowd involvement and delivery was spot on.
Like how they introduced Sheamus before he made his entrance to minimise the boo's. :lol


----------



## blazegod99

DaftFox said:


> I've watched the entire RAW show about 5 times already.
> 
> Still giggling at the crowd. The Rock's promo was perfect, his crowd involvement and delivery was spot on.
> Like how they introduced Sheamus before he made his entrance to minimise the boo's. :lol


Yeah man, this RAW was pretty good for a few reasons: The crowd turning on Sheamus(blame Vince's burial of Bryan), The Rock's promo(great promo like you said), CM Punk vs Henry w/ Jericho's involvement, and of course, Lesnar's return. The crowd was ON FIRE all night. Most fun RAW to watch in a long time IMO.


----------



## Clique

Brye said:


> I think some people are forgetting that there were some horrendous Raws during the AE, and every year for that matter. There never was and neer will be a year where every episode is a winner.


Well on WWE Classics On Demand I have been re-watching Raw from Jan. 97 up to Aug. 98 and at this point I haven't seen one bad episode (sure everything isn't perfect but good stuff > bad stuff). Maybe when we get to '99.


----------



## Starbuck

I enjoyed the shit out of Raw and marked like a kid for Lesnar's return. Being there live for it all just made the whole thing that much sweeter. People had been talking about it all week but I never bought it, not once. Then his music hit and I shit a brick lol. The guy is A FUCKING BEAST in person. What an absolutely HUGE man, no joke. Crowd was mental although I did speak on this before, the YES chants were starting to get on my nerves at that point. After listening to them all week, YES, they had started to wear a little thin. I will say this though, the dark match at the end and DB's promo afterward did have me :lmao. Seamus, Show, Bryan, everybody was doing the YES! lol. Times like that and for Bryan segments, it's funny and I like it. I don't like it creeping into other people's segments though and I guarantee that everybody marking out for it now will be cursing it a few months down the line if it turns into the new WHAT chant. 

As spectacularly fun and awesome as Raw was, Mania beat it by a mile for me though. The HIAC and Rock/Cena truly were once in a lifetime moments that I'll honestly never forget. The energy for Raw and Lesnar in particular was insane but for Mania and those 2 matches it was simply unbelievable.


----------



## chucky101

i never said ALL AE shows were great, but alot of them were, again i like this raw, but come of you are getting carried way, take away the last segmant the rest of the show wasn't much different from previous ones

it was a good show, but not a true classic, lenars return loses points because we all knew he was coming, plus there was still alot average same old stuff on that show

top to bottom imo 7/10, just like wrestlemania 28


----------



## Tomkin

scrilla said:


> what show were you watching? best raw in months.


Years*
From the Rock to the crowd to Lesnars return, I haven't enjoyed myself watching Raw like that since I was like 8!

What are the chances of The Rock and Brock appearing next week?


----------



## Shazayum

Tomkin said:


> Years*
> From the Rock to the crowd to Lesnars return, I haven't enjoyed myself watching Raw like that since I was like 8!
> 
> What are the chances of The Rock and Brock appearing next week?


The Rock, I wouldn't count on it. Brock, I see him being there next week. Monday was sort of Rock's farewell message until he finishes up his movies.


----------



## TexasTornado

Anyone know the Raw rating? Interested too see what Brock drew.


----------



## Winger

Champ said:


> :lmao @ all the tools that thought cena was going to win. rock is the greatest.


lmao @ people who think you can "win" or "lose" a scripted event. It's like saying Andy Dufresne "won" _The Shawshank Redemption_.


----------



## Shazayum

TexasTornado said:


> Anyone know the Raw rating? Interested too see what Brock drew.


3.4.


----------



## Freeloader

TheGreatOne1991 said:


> How did he "beat up" Shane Carwin?
> 
> Carwin beat the piss out of him in the first round and if it was any other fighter than Brock Lesnar the fight would have been stopped. There was like 50+ unanswered punches while he was on his back.
> 
> Then in the second round when he was gassed and got choked out.
> 
> He deserves credit for getting the sub but let's not pretend like Brock didn't get his ass whooped in that fight.


Nah I agree, Carwin did beat him. If there was no bell like in the old days, Carwin would of won that fight.

Howver, in the fight against Overeem, I really do think Brock threw that fight and gave a half assed effort. He didn't want to win thet fight, because he would of had to go on to fight Junior Dos Santos. Thus wouldn't of been able to return to WWE as soon had he won that fight. He didn't even come out of the corner with any intensity at all. He lost to Cain and he lost/won to Carwin, but he completely bagged the fight with Overeem IMO. I thought it was ridiculously obvious like ten seconds into the fight.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

RAW was getting good, as an overall show, after Austin's title win in 1998. Let's not make 1997 as if it had great, awesome episodes.


----------



## wkdsoul

Thought it was great, would have been sooo much better back in the day when contracts and signings could be kept well under wraps, but alas the digital age has made a blind reveal completely unlikely anymore, but a great RAW, good follow on with storylines kicking off, with Rock now gunning for gold, Punk gunning for a beer  and Brock gunning for Cena.. 

Pity Zigg seems to have been lost a bit recently, the boy show off has climbing my ladder of guys to watch so much over the last few months.


----------



## whetherby

Just watched Goldberg vs LEsnar wrestlemania XX, and the crowd was just insanely loud. Wish we had crowds like that and the like the one at 4/2 Raw, everyweek.


----------



## Brye

whetherby said:


> Just watched Goldberg vs LEsnar wrestlemania XX, and the crowd was just insanely loud. Wish we had crowds like that and the like the one at 4/2 Raw, everyweek.


Wouldn't mind the crowd like that but god forbid we ever have to see a match like that.


----------



## Cookie Monster

whetherby said:


> Just watched Goldberg vs LEsnar wrestlemania XX, and the crowd was just insanely loud. Wish we had crowds like that and the like the one at 4/2 Raw, everyweek.


You can bet your ass, Wrestlemania was like that (I mean if Raw's to go by, it was probably similar or even louder), the stadium did it no favours however.


----------



## MOGUNS!

Everyone keeps talking about the YES chants, but what about the wind up chants of WHOAAAAAAAAYEAH!

As a long time fan I've gotta say that crowd made me proud.


----------



## kakashi101

So if Brock never got ill, could he have defeated Cain or would Cain have still kicked his ass?


----------



## kokepepsi

Not sure if posted itt or on the forum but

FULL DARK MATCH


----------



## whetherby

Thanks for posting.

I would like to point out the 'F*** You Cena' chants!!! Highlight of the night. > Rock's return > Lesnar's return.


----------

